# CapFrameX (CX) - Frametime Capture und Analyse Tool



## gaussmath (6. Januar 2019)

Hallo PCGH-Community,

Code + Infos auf GitHub: GitHub - DevTechProfile/CapFrameX: Frametime analysis tool
Download-Link: Releases . DevTechProfile/CapFrameX . GitHub
Offizielle Website: CapFrameX

Edit:  Ich habe den Beitrag soweit größtenteils entfernt, da sich seit den  Anfängen sehr viel getan hat. Ich werde beispielsweise die Anleitung bei  Zeiten aktualisieren. 

Bei Fragen, einfach posten hier im Thread. Feedback ist immer gerne gesehen.

Beste Grüße, gaussmath


----------



## ChrisMK72 (6. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Wow ! Super !



gaussmath schrieb:


> Afterburner bietet ebenfalls vergleichbare Möglichkeiten, wenngleich der Analyseumfang geringer ist als bei CapFrameX. Das größte Manko ist die Mittelwertbildung über das eingestellt Sampling-Intervall. Dies kann beispielsweise zu Inkonsistenzen der Art führen, dass der Min-Wert größer ausfällt als das 0.1% Quantil.



Das kann ich bestätigen(hatte ich letztens noch).
Afterburner mag für einen groben Richtwert taugen, aber richtig gut/genau ist das nicht.

Von daher bin ich mal auf deine Arbeit gespannt und werde auch versuchen bei Gelegenheit(warte vorraussichtlich noch auf dein Tutorial, damit ich das besser gebacken kriege  ) mal einige Benches zu machen. 
Ich war ja schon begeistert, von deiner Arbeit letztens. 


Danke.


----------



## gaussmath (6. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Ja, ein Tutorial kann nicht schaden, um mit der Software "warm" zu werden.

Dauert noch ein wenig. Ich bitte um Geduld...


----------



## EyRaptor (6. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Hallo Gaussmath,

das Tool gefällt mir bisher richtig gut (Die Charts sind WIRKLICH verdammt gut )
Ich werde das jetzt zusammen mit OCAT für einen ausführlichen Test benutzen, in dem ich die Auswirkung von HT/SMT on vs off bei 4 und 6 Kernen aufzeigen will.

Allerdings hätte ich noch ein paar Fragen.
Welche Einstellung für den Stuttering Factor ist deiner Meinung nach am sinnvollsten?
Kann man Ergebnisse auch kombinieren statt nur vergleichen? 
Das würde ich auch äußerst nützlich finden, da ich für jede Einstellung (4C/4T, 4C/8T, 6C/6T, 6C/12T) und Spiel jeweils drei Benchmarks mache.


----------



## gaussmath (6. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Also, erstmal zu dem Stuttering Faktor. Die Definition, welche ich für Stuttering verwende, kommt aus der Fachwelt, nämlich von Treiberentwicklern bei Nvidia. Dort verwendet man Stuttering > 3×Average. Da wir hier im Durchschnitt sehr leistungsstarke Hardware verwenden, habe ich den Faktor auf 2.5 verschärft.

Was genau meinst du mit kombinieren? Vielleicht gruppieren?


----------



## EyRaptor (6. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Ah, ok danke^^.
Dann verwende ich den Faktor 2,5 einfach weiterhin.

Mit kombinieren meine ich eher eine Art Mittelwertbildung für jeden Wert  über den Zeitraum des Benches (z.B. 120 Sekunden).
Ein einziger Run reicht mir leider nicht aus um wirklich verwertbare Ergebnisse zu erzielen. 
In der CPU Test Szene von Witcher 3 (Hafen Toussaint) erreiche ich mit jedem Run leicht unterschiedliche Ergebnisse.

Wobei ich das auch manuell nachträglich aus den Chats machen könnte , aber dann sind die Frametime-Graphen für mich nicht verwendbar.

Edit:
Mir fällt gerade auf, dass ein Graph mit einem Mittelwert aus verschiedenen Ergebnissen ebenfalls ziemlich nutzlos ist, da die Spikes verschwinden.


----------



## gaussmath (7. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Grundsätzlich muss man sich fragen, ob eine Szene gut geeignet ist, wenn diese bei wiederholten Messungen stark streut. Entweder ist dann die Szene ungeeignet oder vielleicht stimmt was mit der Hardware nicht. Leichte Streuung sollte normal sein und kann mit Mittelwertbildung behandelt werden.

Aber die Grundidee ist gut. Ich könnte eine Funktionalität bereitstellen, mit der man eine Mittelwertbildung über mehrere Messungen machen kann. Im Moment würde ich das als Workaround sozusagen über die Report Tabelle machen und das ganze in Excel schnell ausrechnen.


----------



## gaussmath (7. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Hier mal ein kleines Tutorial aus der Hüfte geschossen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0-5YM9-iKOU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (7. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Gleich mal deinen Kanal aboniert. Aber kann es sein, dass das Video nur auf 360p läuft ? Nur mal so als Hinweis.
Konnte keine höhere Quali anwählen.
Oder mach' ich was falsch ?


----------



## Darkearth27 (7. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Liegt an YT, frisch hochgeladene Videos brauchen immer ihre Zeit bis die Auflösung skaliert wird. Hatte ich heute Nachmittag auch das Problem.

@ Gauss wie eben schon in der PN geschrieben kann ich machen was ich will, CapFrame bekommt keine Daten. Egal ob ich den Standardordner nutze oder einen eigenen erstelle wo er die OCAT daten hinschmeißen soll, CapFrame bleibt leer.

Idee?


----------



## gaussmath (7. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

CX erwartet einen Ordner Dokumente\OCAT\Captures. Existiert der nicht nach der Installation von OCAT??

Die Video Quali wird gleich besser.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (7. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*



Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Liegt an YT, frisch hochgeladene Videos brauchen immer ihre Zeit bis die Auflösung skaliert wird. Hatte ich heute Nachmittag auch das Problem.



Wieder was gelernt. Danke.


----------



## gaussmath (7. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

@Darkearth: Kannst du noch bitte Ursache und Lösung hier kurz beschreiben? Vielleicht ist das für andere auch interessant.


----------



## Darkearth27 (7. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Ähm ja, sorry, war so mit testen und basteln beschäftigt, dass ich das hier komplett vergessen habe zu posten. (und nebenbei ist mir mein Netzteil kaputt gegangen bzw der Lüfter -> Unwucht)

Es lag an der Laufwerksverschlüsselung, dass ich keine Daten auslesen bzw Dateien erstellen konnte mit OCAT (ich finde es auch merkwürdig, weil alle anderen Programme es auch können, aber egal)

Nachdem ich ein nicht verschlüsseltes Laufwerk ausgewählt habe konnte ich auch mit OCAT wieder daten schreiben.
Die habe ich dann einfach importiert (in den Dokumente Ordner) und dann konnte CapFrameX auch die Daten auslesen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (7. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Geiler Shice ! Ich liebe es !
Hab um 5 nach(5 nach 23 Uhr genauer gesagt  ) angefangen, mal zu schauen, das Zeug runter zu laden(CapFrameX) und nun hab ich bereits erste Ergebnisse eines kleinen Testbenchmarks(mal eben eine 24er Multiplayerrunde Wreckfest eingeschoben.  ), ohne GPU OC, da ich das mittlerweile lieber raus mache. Hab festgestellt, dass es nur ein minimaler Unterschied ist, mit OC über 2 GHz.

Also ... kurzer Test und es funktioniert genau wie in deinem Tutorial, Gauss !
Klasse ! Das ist echt einfach. Sehr gut ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Danke für Deine Mühe !
Wollte nur mal n kurzes Feedback geben, von jemand, der nicht so der Profi ist, im Benchmarken und eher gern einfach mal was Startet und fertig. 

It just works ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.S.: Die kleine Abweichung am Start war wohl, weil ich die Aufzeichnung gestartet habe, bevor ich von der Lobby in's Rennen gesprungen bin, per countdown(also fast mit der Sekunde).

Is ja nur mal n Test, als Besipiel, dass das auch bei mir gut funktioniert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (8. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

@Chris: Super, dass du dich schon so reinstürzt in die Materie.  Den Ausreißer am Anfang sollte man rausnehmen. Da solche Ausreißer meistens am Anfang oder Ende sind, werde ich eine Funktion integrieren, um die Daten zu kürzen/cutten. Das war auch mal drin, nur gefiel mir das Handling nicht. Außerdem könntest du die Option "Remove Outlier" verwenden.

@all: Ich hab das Video/Tutorial jetzt gerade mal mit Kopfhörern verfolgt. Der Ton (irgendwie Brummen im Hintergrund) gefällt mir gar nicht. Ich werde das wohl nochmal neu aufnehmen. Sorry dafür.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*



gaussmath schrieb:


> @all: Ich hab das Video/Tutorial jetzt gerade mal mit Kopfhörern verfolgt. Der Ton (irgendwie Brummen im Hintergrund) gefällt mir gar nicht. Ich werde das wohl nochmal neu aufnehmen. Sorry dafür.



Ich fand den Ton ausreichend für ein Tutorial. Hast auch ne angenehme, ruhige Art das zu erklären. 




gaussmath schrieb:


> Den Ausreißer am Anfang sollte man rausnehmen. Da solche Ausreißer meistens am Anfang oder Ende sind, werde ich eine Funktion integrieren, um die Daten zu kürzen/cutten. Das war auch mal drin, nur gefiel mir das Handling nicht. Außerdem könntest du die Option "*Remove Outlier*" verwenden.



Solch eine Funktion wäre spitze ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wo findet der nicht Benchmarkprofi die Option "Remove Outlier" ?


----------



## gaussmath (8. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Solch eine Funktion wäre spitze !
> Und wo findet der nicht Benchmarkprofi die Option "Remove Outlier" ?



Du klappst den Expander "Chart/Data Settings" auf.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (8. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Ähh ....
Ah ! 

Ganz ehrlich: Ich hab irgendwie übersehen, dass da noch was ist, in der Mitte, *zum "aufklappen"*.
Ich dachte erst, das wäre die Überschrift über den Balken. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab das jetzt gesucht, wie doof, wo die Option ist.

Die Option funktioniert aber wunderbar, wie man auch im Bild sieht.
Der Ausreißer ist weg !


----------



## gaussmath (8. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Ja, genau! Und nun kannst du noch per Doppelklick auf das Chart den Zoom schön zentrieren.


----------



## Darkearth27 (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Übertrage das mal aus dem Ryzen Sammelthread hier rüber.

Anbei ein paar Screenshots zu BF V

Man sieht gut, dass immer wenn ich den Zoom nutzte (Panzer) es angefangen hat zu stottern, ansonsten ist es glatt..
Getestet habe ich im Singleplayer die Mission "Der letzte Tiger" die erste Zwischenstation, direkt nachdem man dann in die "Schlacht" entlassen wird und auf den ersten gegnerischen Panzer stößt.

Erste Screen = DX12, zweite Screen = DX11

Hellblau = DX12  
Dunkelblau = DX11 beim dritten Bild

Settings: Screen 4


----------



## gaussmath (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Was mir gerade auffällt, dass es wichtig wäre, dass man den Vergleichskontext durch einen Kommentar beispielsweise selbst setzen können sollte. Man hätte hier einfach DirectX 11 und DirectX 12 als Kommentare verwenden können...


----------



## Darkearth27 (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Würde mir auch gefallen, wenn man den Ordner ändern könnte wo capframe die Daten her bekommt.

Der Pfad steht ja schon da, nur einen anderen auswählen kann man halt nicht.
(Für unterschiedliche Installationspfade z.B.)


----------



## gaussmath (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Ja, immer her mit den Vorschlägen! Danke dir. Ich werde auf der Startseite mal die Features für die nächste Version zusammentragen.

Edit: Hab's ergänzt. "Vorschläge für künftige Features".


----------



## gaussmath (12. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Ich bin gerade dabei, die Vorschläge umzusetzen. Als erstes benutzerdefinierte Beschreibungen und Kommentare:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (14. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Ein weiteres Feature in der nächsten Version: Identifikation von Frame Pacing bei Sync-Vorgängen über eine MsBetweenDisplayChange(Display Refresh)/MsBetweenPresents(Frametime) Ratio.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (14. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Das Tool wird richtig geil ! Ich mein ... isses ja jetzt schon. 
Halt noch geiler !


----------



## gaussmath (14. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Chris, du musst auch mal was kritisieren, damit es noch besser wird...


----------



## ChrisMK72 (14. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*



gaussmath schrieb:


> Chris, du musst auch mal was kritisieren, damit es noch besser wird...



Hm ...

Ich überleg mal ...

Mir fällt grad nix ein.
Ich melde mich, wenn's so weit ist ! 

Die wichtigsten Punkte für mich, hast du ja bereits in Arbeit, wie die Anpassungsmöglichkeit der Bezeichnung, der einzelnen Messungen( "benutzerdefinierte Beschreibungen und Kommentare" ) usw. .

Wird schon gut so ! 


edit:

Es darf auch nicht zu kompliziert werden. Einfach is oft besser, bzw. setzt sich eher durch. Es soll ja auch massentauglich sein !?
Da setzen sich oft einfache Sachen druch.
Anklicken und los.
Also nicht überfrachten, das Ganze.

Würd' _ich_ jetzt mal so sehen. 

Also so, wie meine Unbedeutheit das sieht , wird die nächste Version schon sehr klasse !


----------



## gaussmath (14. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Einfach und nicht überladen, so sehe ich das auch. 2 der 4 neuen Features sind auch bereits fertig. Ich werde mich mal ans Cutten der Graphen setzen. Ich find's schwierig, die Slider dafür geschickt zu platzieren.



iWebi schrieb:


> Da muss noch RGB mit einfließen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ohne RGB läuft gar nichts mehr heutzutage...


----------



## ChrisMK72 (14. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

P.S.: Lass das RGB weg !

( Schon genug vorhanden !  )


----------



## gaussmath (14. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Ich werde eine special iWebi-Edition mit viel Bling-Bling raushauen...


----------



## Gurdi (14. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Konntest du den Leistungshunger der Graphen in den Griff kriegen, war etwas nervig in deiner frühen Version.


----------



## gaussmath (14. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*



Gurdi schrieb:


> Konntest du den Leistungshunger der Graphen in den Griff kriegen, war etwas nervig in deiner frühen Version.



Ich habe die Möglichkeit integriert, die Qualität und somit die Performance zu steuern.

@all: Wie ist die Performance bei euch mit Quality=High? Auf meinem Ryzen System ist die Performance sehr gut. .NET 4.7 ist bereits ziemlich gut auf Ryzen optimiert.

Edit: Ich arbeite immer mal wieder nebenbei an hardwarebeschleunigten Charts, die auf der Grafikkarte gerendert werden. Das wird aber noch dauern, weil das keine Kleinigkeit ist, zumindest für mich nicht.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (14. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Hatte nicht mal gesehen, dass man die Qualität einstellen kann. Hatte es immer auf High.
Nachdem man den Graphen auf hat, zieht der doch eigentlich keine Leistung mehr(bzw. wenig) ?
Nur wenn ich mit der Maus darüber gehe.

Und während ich auf den Graphen schaue, isses doch eigentlich eh egal, da ich auf den Graphen schaue ?
Also mein 6-Threader schafft das lockerst ! 

In High um die 10% Auslastung ?
Mit PCGHX Fenster im Hintergrund auf.

Oder meint ihr die Frequenz ?
Na die is doch zum Nutzen da ! 
Ca. 3-4 GHz ? Also nix wildes.

Während ich über den Graphen wandere(hovere  ) mit der Maus, geht die Auslastung hoch, aber nix, was ein moderner 6c/6t nicht handeln könnte 

Mal Screenshots machen, damit ihr wisst, was ich meine:

Erstes Bild(Einstellung High), Graph is offen, aber es wird nicht drüber "gehovered" (Argh ! Was für ein Wort !  ) :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Bild mit drübergehoverere !  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab die Maus da extre ne Weile hin und hergeschwungen, damit ich länger die Auslastung hoch kriege, für das Bild.

Vielleicht 30-40% bei ziemlich vollem Takt(4,5GHz in meinem Fall ?) ?
Wenn ich das mache, seh ich da kein Problem drin. Denn dann mache ich ja gerade das.


----------



## gaussmath (14. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Also lässt sich das Chart bei dir flüssig bedienen auf High? Damit meine ich Zoom, Verschieben, System Info Expander auf der rechten Seite öffnen und schließen usw.?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (14. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*



gaussmath schrieb:


> Also lässt sich das Chart bei dir *flüssig* bedienen auf High?



Naja, wenn du einen hardcorezocker, nach "flüssig" fragst: nein ! 
Aber ja, ich kann es mit leichten lags zoomen, verschieben und die expander kann ich ohne Probleme öffnen.

Aber es geht nicht zackzack, wie man das vom Spiel auf 144Hz mit G-sync on/vsync off gewohnt ist, sondern eher so .... *schwing* .... *schwing* .... etwas "laggy".
Für den Zweck aber für mich vollkommen ausreichend.

Vielleicht wäre das mal interessant, mit schwächeren Systemen zu checken ! ?


----------



## gaussmath (14. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Es ist also verbesserungsbedürftig, aber akzeptabel, oder? Ich kann es zumindest ausreichend flüssig bedienen. Bei Gurdi lief es wohl extrem mies. Ich würde einfach mal vorschlagen, die neuste Version zu installieren. Man sollte es auch einige Male neustarten, dann "grooved" es sich ein.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (14. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*



gaussmath schrieb:


> Bei Gurdi lief es wohl extrem mies.



Dann würde ich Gurdi als weiteres "Testkaninchen" vorschlagen ! 

Ich wäre bisher nicht auf die Idee gekommen, nach der performance zu schauen.
Es geht ja alles, auch wenn ein Zusatz-Fenster z.B. langsam schwingend öffnet und nicht Zack ! ... da ist.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Das skalieren des Frametimes Grapgen war immer etwas zäh, ich muss aber mal die neuste Version drauf schmeißen.


----------



## gaussmath (14. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Vor dem Cut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach dem Cut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist wirklich ne praktische Funktion.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Nicht übel. Hast du die neuste Version mal für mich.


----------



## gaussmath (14. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*



Gurdi schrieb:


> Nicht übel. Hast du die neuste Version mal für mich.



Meinst du eine Zwischenversion? Ich wollte eigentlich jetzt regelmäßig offizielle Releases zur Verfügung stellen. In meiner Signatur ist der entsprechende  Download-Link. Ein paar Kleinigkeiten fehlen noch für die nächste Version.

Falls du willst, kann ich mich morgen eine Zwischenversion hochladen hier im Thread.


----------



## Gurdi (15. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Diene aktuelle Version gefällt mir sehr gut 
Der Graph ist immer noch etwas langsam beim skalieren aber sonst. Die Frametimekurven bei einem Vergleich heben sich leider auch nicht deutlich genug voneinander ab, da könntest du mal schauen ob sich das was verbessern lässt. Mir fehlt eine Auswahl der Farbe für die Graphen.


----------



## gaussmath (15. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Gute Vorschläge Gurdi, ich nehme das auf in die Liste der künftigen Features. Eventuell helfen einige Neustarts der Anwendung,  dass die Performance besser wird. Falls nicht, könntest du die Chart Qualität auf Medium stellen. Die Charts werden ne Weile so bleiben, bis ich die austausche.


----------



## Gurdi (15. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Ist jetzt generell nicht problematisch, aber gerade wenn ich harte Spikes drin habe wie beim RE2 Vram test ist das teils etwas nervig. Da muss ich nicht nur die Größe skalieren sonndern auch den Ausschnitt schieben. Das duert einfach ein wenig lang.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wichtiger wäre aber dass das übereinander legen der Graphen übersichtlicher wird. Dann ist dein Tool eigentlich perfekt muss ich sagen.


----------



## gaussmath (15. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Du kannst Auto-Scale/Zoom verwenden. Dazu musst du einfach auf das Chart doppelklicken mit der Maus.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Werd ich heute mal probieren. Hätte noch einen Wunsch   Die P99 als Wert wäre noch fein da Pcgh diese auch verwendet.


----------



## gaussmath (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Meinst du das 99% Quantil der FPS, was dann zwischen Average und Max läge?

Edit: Ich würde gerne das Cutting auch auf der Vergleichsseite implementieren. Nur, wie soll man mehrere Graphen behandeln? Schneidet man alle Datensätze separat? Oder schneidet man synchron, aber so, dass hinten zuerst beim längsten Datensatz abgeschnitten wird. Erst dann wenn alle Datensätze gleich lang sind, wird jeder Datensatz gleichermaßen gekürzt?! Man würde auch nicht mehr nach den Samples, also der Anzahl gehen, sondern nach der Zeit in ms, weil die Graphen beim Vergleich nach der Zeit aufgetragen werden!


----------



## ChrisMK72 (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Was das cutting angeht, wenn man einen Bereich wählen kann, einfach per Fenster ziehen ? Oder wie geht das ? Dann doch einfach den ausgewählten Bereich für alle Graphen, würd ich sagen. Rest vorn wie hinten "abschnippeln". 

Oder wie is das genau gemeint ?

Wird das evtl. so möglich sein, als wenn man in Paint einfach einen Bereich markiert, zum zuschneiden ?

So ? :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich weiß nicht, ob das geht, bzw. überhaupt möglich ist.

Ich finde eh schon faszinierend, was du da alles machst.
Egal, wie es kommt. Jetzt schon gute Arbeit !


----------



## gaussmath (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Ich denke auch, dass ein synchrones "Schnippeln" das Intuitivste ist. Rein logisch liegt es auch nahe, weil man ja eine möglichst gleiche Datenbasis (gleiche Aufzeichnungsdauer) haben möchte. Die Idee mit dem Rechteck ist auch super, auch wenn ich es erstmal mit Slidern machen werde. 

Edit: Ich habe deine Idee in die Liste im Anfangsbeitrag aufgenommen. Hier geht keine gute Idee verloren. 

@all: Ich werde heute eine neue offizielle Version veröffentlichen, da ich einen kritischen Bug behoben habe, der bei der Berechnung von Average Werten auftauchen kann. Nach Möglichkeit sollte jeder das Update installieren!


----------



## ChrisMK72 (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*



gaussmath schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, *dass ein synchrones  "Schnippeln" das Intuitivste ist. Rein logisch liegt es auch nahe, weil  man ja eine möglichst gleiche Datenbasis (gleiche Aufzeichnungsdauer)  haben möchte*.



Habe lange überlegt, wie ich meine Antwort möglichst grammatikalisch  richtig, korrekt und auch ausführlich genug beschreiben soll, um in  Ausdrucksweise und Darstellung  des Textes angemessen zu sein.


Hier meine Anwort, die ich mir ausführlich überlegt habe:

Yep! 



---------------
und:


gaussmath schrieb:


> @all: Ich werde heute eine neue offizielle Version veröffentlichen, da ich einen kritischen Bug behoben habe, der bei der Berechnung von Average Werten auftauchen kann. Nach Möglichkeit sollte jeder das Update installieren!



So gut wie geladen ! 
Danke !


----------



## Gimmick (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*



gaussmath schrieb:


> Edit: Ich habe deine Idee in die Liste im Anfangsbeitrag aufgenommen. Hier geht keine gute Idee verloren.



Ob gut sei mal dahingestellt, ich hätte jedenfalls den Wunsch Messungen beliebig gruppieren zu können bzw. aneinanderhängen zu können.


----------



## gaussmath (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*



Gimmick schrieb:


> Ob gut sei mal dahingestellt, ich hätte jedenfalls den Wunsch Messungen beliebig gruppieren zu können bzw. aneinanderhängen zu können.



Hm, kannst du mal kurz erläutern, welchen Benefit du davon hättest?


----------



## Gimmick (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*



gaussmath schrieb:


> Hm, kannst du mal kurz erläutern, welchen Benefit du davon hättest?



Ich würde gerne "Langzeitbenchmarks" machen. 
Level/Gebiete in einem Spiel oder Runden in einem MP-Titel benchen und zu einem Gesamtergebnis zusammenfassen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Meinst du mehrere (Mess-)Runden aneinander zu hängen, in einen Graphen, also verschiedene Messungen zu verbinden ?


P.S.: Da fällt mir ein ... kann man in OCAT nicht schon beliebig Sekunden einstellen ? Ich hatte z.B. zuletzt 480 Sekunden Benchmark eingegeben(nachdme er automatisch stoppt und speichert).
Ich weiß nicht ob das ne Maximallänge hat.

Ansonsten könnte man den Benchrun starten, ich mach das z.B. mit F12 und dann manuell stoppen, wenn der Level, bzw. die Runde rum ist !?


----------



## gaussmath (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Wenn man Aufzeichnungen kombinieren will, dann wird es bei der Verkettung der Graphen u.U. zu Performanceproblemen kommen. Aber ich denke, dass der Gesamtgraph gar nicht so interessant ist, sondern der Gesamt-Average, die Gesamtquantile usw. Das sollte relativ einfach machbar sein. Ich würde eine weitere Seite implementieren, wo man sich so ne Gruppe zusammenstellen kann.

Das macht schon Sinn, wenn man eine hohe Abdeckung der Spielewelt errreichen will, was ja unmöglich mit *einer* zusammenhängenden Aufzeichnung machbar ist. Finde ich gut, nehme ich mit auf in die Liste.


----------



## Gimmick (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*



gaussmath schrieb:


> Wenn man Aufzeichnungen kombinieren will, dann wird es bei der Verkettung der Graphen u.U. zu Performanceproblemen kommen.



Je nachdem wie viel Arbeit Du Dir da machen willst und wie viel Interaktivität notwenig ist, könnte man in Abhängigkeit der Größe des Graphen Punkte verwerfen, die eh nicht dargestellt werden können, oder ganz stupide aus dem Ding ein Bild machen und das dann skalieren und darstellen.



> Aber ich denke, dass der Gesamtgraph gar nicht so interessant ist,  sondern der Gesamt-Average, die Gesamtquantile usw. Das sollte relativ  einfach machbar sein. Ich würde eine weitere Seite implementieren, wo  man sich so ne Gruppe zusammenstellen kann.



Oder Du baust deine Messungs-Liste links in eine Art TreeView für die Gruppen um.

Alles nur ungefilterte Ideen, ich möchte nicht reinreden .



> Das macht schon Sinn, wenn man eine hohe Abdeckung der Spielewelt errreichen will, was ja unmöglich mit *einer* zusammenhängenden Aufzeichnung machbar ist. Finde ich gut, nehme ich mit auf in die Liste.



Merci


----------



## gaussmath (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

So, die Version 1.0.1 ist am Start: Releases . DevTechProfile/CapFrameX . GitHub

Viele Änderungen sind jetzt nicht enthalten, aber ich musste den Release vorziehen, weil es einen kritischen Bug bei der Berechnung der Average Werte gab, der möglicherweise auftreten konnte.

*Änderungen:
*
1. Schneiden von Graphen/Daten auf der Seite "Single Record". Dazu muss der Expander "Data/Chart Settings" geöffnet werden. Danach den Toggle Button "Cutting Mode" aktivieren. Es werden zwei Slider eingeblendet, mit denen von rechts und links gekürzt werden kann.

2. Benutzerdefinierter Vergleichskontext durch Kommentare (in CSV File abspeichern). Rechte Maustaste auf einen Eintrag in der Liste links öffnet ein Kontextmenü. "Edit record data" klicken und Daten bearbeiten. Mit "OK" werden die Daten dauerhaft gespeichert. Auf der "Record Comparison" Seite steht ein weiterer Kontext bereit. 

3. Ordner für Datenquelle verwalten in den Settings. Settings öffnen, der Rest sollte einleuchten. ^^


----------



## Gurdi (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Ein Traum, perfekt.


----------



## Darkearth27 (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Danke gauss!

Bin noch nicht zum testen gekommen, da ich mich gerade mit der "Free-GSync" Problematik auseinander gesetzt habe. 
Ich werde es dann mal mit aktivem GreeSync testen (wie nennt sich das nun eigentlich?)


----------



## gaussmath (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Ist FreeSync jetzt schon im Nvidia-Treiber freigeschaltet??


----------



## Darkearth27 (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Jop. Nennt Sich G-Sync Compatible..

damit habe ich mich die letzten Stunden rumgeschlagen


----------



## gaussmath (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*



Gimmick schrieb:


> Je nachdem wie viel Arbeit Du Dir da machen willst und wie viel Interaktivität notwenig ist, könnte man in Abhängigkeit der Größe des Graphen Punkte verwerfen, die eh nicht dargestellt werden können, oder ganz stupide aus dem Ding ein Bild machen und das dann skalieren und darstellen.



Ich habe entschieden, dass ich zur Darstellung des Gesamtgraphen den Prototypen meines High Performance Charts (Rendern auf der GPU) nehmen werde und das mit einem Sliding Window Ansatz kombiniere. Das wird zwar nicht so schick wie die bisherigen Charts, aber verdammt schnell und flüssig.


----------



## TheNewNow (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Danke schonmal für die neue Version. Das entfernen/schneiden ist ja schonmal eine sehr schöne Sache. Weiter so  
Ich nehme mir mal die Freiheit raus und forsche ein bisschen an den Framepacing rum. (Um auch ein bisschen Ansatz in eine mögliche Implementierung zu machen (um es selbst im Source code zu implemtieren kenn ich mich zu wenig mit der Programmierung aus)) 

Was ich bislang herausgefunden habe: Wenn vsync aktiviert ist, beträgt der Wert für MsBetweenDisplayChange im Idealfall (sprich: maximale Refresh rate des Monitors) 1000/HZ. Bei 60FPS also 16,666... ms. Schlechtes Framepacing wäre demnach beispielsweise einmal 33ms, obwohl die Framerate eigentlich ausreicht.

Update: Hier mal ein Pic, wie es bei 49FPS Limit mit Tripple Buffering vsync aussieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blau ist die Frametime, rot die Aktualisierungsrate am Display. 
Wenn kein vsync aktiviert ist, sind die Werte fast gleich. Das Framepacing sollte konstruktivbedingt auch immer ziemlich gut funktionieren, dann tritt halt Tearing auf.


----------



## gaussmath (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

@TheNewNow: Was schlägst du vor, wie man die Daten nun geschickt verwenden kann? Ich könnte einfach die Graphen ins gleiche Chart zeichnen... Aber kann man nicht mehr draus machen?


----------



## TheNewNow (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Da muss man sich tatsächlich noch was überlegen. Ich würde sagen, man sollte es einwenig von den anderen Werten trennen, da es ja hauptsächlich ein Vsync Aspekt ist. Man kann vielleicht die prozentuale Anzahl der verworfenen Frames machen. Vielleicht auch noch wieviel Prozent aller Frames halb solange, doppelt so lange und dreifach solange ausgegeben wurden, wie der Durchschnitt. Um zusehen wie stabil die Framerate angezeigt wird. Wahrscheinlich gibt es da auch noch andere Statistiken, die wichtig sind. Da muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen.


----------



## gaussmath (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Es gibt ja tatsächlich die Spalte "Dropped", womit man einen Prozentsatz berechnen kann. Interessant wäre eine Verteilung der Teiler, wie du schon sagtest. 1, 2, 3 sogar 4 habe ich schon gesehen in den Daten von Chris. Das könnte man als Balkendiagramm darstellen. Das wird dann aber insgesamt so umfangreich, dass eine eigene Seite "Sync Analysis" oder so ähnlich Sinn machen würde. Es wäre halt insgesamt schade um die ganzen Infos,  wenn man die nicht nutzt.


----------



## gaussmath (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Also mal als Vorschlag für die Sync Analysis Seite. 

1. Chart oben mit Frametimes und Displaytimes. Gegebenenfalls konstante Linien für die Teiler.
2. Unten  links ein Histogramm mit den Displaytimes, um die Verteilung besser einschätzen zu können. Vielleicht sogar das gleiche mit den Frametimes.
3. Unten rechts ein Kuchendiagramm mit den % der Dropps. Ich will endlich mal Kuchendiagramme. ^^


----------



## TheNewNow (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Klingt vernünftigt. Das Histogramm ist ne gute Idee. Und das Kuchendiagramm ist das wichtigste! Da haben wir schon ein Programm, das Daten statistisch aufbereitet und wir haben kein Kuchendiagramm ... obwohl es das majestätischste ist. Viel besserer als diese schnöden Liniendiagramme  

Hier mal ein Frametimeverlauf als Kuchendiagramm:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So muss das sein 

Ne im Ernst. Für die gedroppten Frames halte ich Kuchen für eine gute Möglichkeit.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (17. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Man sollte nicht in die Mitte des Kuchendiagramms schauen, wenn man vorher gerade n Kaffee geraucht hat !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Das sind keine Kuchendiagramme, das sind Hypnosediagramme...


----------



## Gimmick (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*



gaussmath schrieb:


> Das sind keine Kuchendiagramme, das sind Hypnosediagramme...



Bitte eine so langsame Rotation einbauen, dass man sich nie sicher ist, ob es sich wirklich dreht .


----------



## gaussmath (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*



Gimmick schrieb:


> Bitte eine so langsame Rotation einbauen, dass man sich nie sicher ist, ob es sich wirklich dreht .



Und dann noch unterschwellige Botschaften einblenden.


----------



## gaussmath (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

So, Gurdi hat schon mal seine bestellten zusätzlichen Quantile. Was sollte ich als nächstes angehen? Eigentlich egal, da ich eh die komplette Liste abarbeiten werde bis zum nächsten Release, oder?


----------



## Gurdi (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Schade dass man kein 10x "Gefällt mir" da lassen kann.
Ein Traum 

Jetzt kann ich mir ENDLICH das ausrechnen der P99 sparen wenn ich einen PCGH Benchmark nachstelle.
Danke!


----------



## gaussmath (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Dir kann man wirklich mit kleinen Sachen ne Freude machen...  Wenn du vorab ne Beta willst, sag bescheid.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*



gaussmath schrieb:


> Dir kann man wirklich mit kleinen Sachen ne Freude machen...  Wenn du vorab ne Beta willst, sag bescheid.



Joh nehm ich


----------



## gaussmath (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Im Anhang die 1.0.2.4 Beta. Sind aber nur die zusätzlichen Quantile freigeschaltet.


----------



## gaussmath (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Computerbase hat CapFrameX in ihre Softwareliste aufgenommen: CapFrameX - Download - ComputerBase

Das freut mich natürlich.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Klasse !


----------



## Gurdi (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

PCGH gehört da auch mal mit der Nase druff.


----------



## gaussmath (24. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Ja, Raff hatte im 3DCenter schon angemeldet, dass er sich das anschauen will, aber er hatte wohl bisher keine Zeit. Muss die Seven benchen.


----------



## gaussmath (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Ist schon heftig, was ungesynct an Frames verloren gehen kann.  Das Histogramm ist übrigens noch nicht ganz fertig. Es ist eine große Herausforderung die Klassenbreiten/Bars für die Histogramm geschickt automatisch aus den Daten zu bestimmen.

Edit: Noch ein Fall mit seltenen Drops im Anhang. Warum es den Sync-Vorgang da raushaut teilweise verstehe ich noch nicht so ganz.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Ähm ... was wird da noch mal synchronisiert, wenn ich das so als 08/15 Zocker fragen darf ?
Kapiere das jetzt nicht direkt auf Anhieb, was da gemeint ist, mit.
Synced frames, dropped frames ? Synchronisation ?

Sieht super interessant aus. Ich mag ja total so Datenauswertung und checken, was abgeht, oder wo man vielleicht was optimieren kann.
Aber noch lieber, wenn ich verstehe, worum's geht ! 

edit:
P.S.: geht's da um das Thema Framesynchronisation, mit der Bildausgabe des Monitors ? So wie g-sync freesync ?


----------



## gaussmath (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

@Chris: Es geht ganz allgemein darum, ob ein Frame, das die Renderpipeline verlassen hat auch tatsächlich auf dem Bildschirm ausgegeben werden kann. Um solche Prozesse zu optimieren, gibt es Sync-Verfahren wie FreeSync, VSync, G-Sync usw. Wie gut das alles funktioniert, sagt dir die neue Page "Synchronisation". Der Anteil an "Dropped Frames" sollte möglichst klein sein! 

Edit: Ein Frame ist dann "dropped", wenn es zwar berechnet wurde, aber nicht ausgegeben werden kann, da der Monitor nicht hinterher kommt. Das kann übrigens auch andere Gründe haben als einfach nur fehlende Sync-Technik. Soweit ich weiß, werden bei G-Sync Buffer verwendet, die auch überlaufen können.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Also sollte ein Frame bei mir allgemein gar nicht "gedropped" werden, wenn ich ein 144Hz G-Sync Monitor habe, die FPS aber künstlich deutlich unter 144 beschneide, mit einem fps-cap ?
Momentan hab ich sogar ein 60 fps cap, damit ich immer gleichmässige 60 fps habe(auch bei Spielen mit einem Mix aus sehr hohen/ultra Grafikeinstellungen, die grafisch anspruchsvoller sind), z.B. , ohne große Schwankungen, oder überhaupt Schwankungen, aber halt mit g-sync an, vsync aus, für niedrigen input-lag, trotzdem ohne tearing.


----------



## gaussmath (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Du kannst ja mal was aufzeichnen und dann die Datei hier hochladen. Ich könnte es mit den neuen Funktionen analysieren. Aber ich denke, dass es mit einem Limiter auf 60FPS in Verbindung mit *aktivem* G-Sync und einem 144Hz Monitor zu keinen Drops kommen sollte, wenn die 60FPS auch tatsächlich relativ konstant gehalten werden.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Ich warte mal auf deine neue Version und teste das dann. Bin da geduldig.

Aber vielen Dank ! Jetzt weiß ich genau worum es bei dem Thema geht, was ich ja wissen wollte.
Danke.  Sehr nette, schnelle Antwort.

Is ja nicht selbstverständlich ...
(Muss man auch mal loben !  )


----------



## gaussmath (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

So sieht insgesamt eine gute Verteilung aus. (Histogramme fertig... )

@TheNewNow: Das ist das Konzept für die Sync Page. Fehlt dir hier noch Information. Was würdest du verbessern?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Das sieht sehr hübsch/gut aus, aus technischer Sicht. Ich meine z.B. keine extremen Spikes, oder hast du die ausgeblendet ?
Jetzt mal abgesehen davon, dass es keine Framedops gab.


P.S.: Freue mich schon auf die neue Version !


----------



## gaussmath (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Auf dieser Page können die Daten nicht gefiltert/manipuliert werden. Die Displaytimes verteilen sich schön normalverteilt wie die Frametimes selbst. Das ist gut, denn dann geht nichts verloren. Der Monitor "schaufelt" brav alles weg.

Ich bin mal gespannt, wie gut die FreeSync Monitore abschneiden, wenn die Leute die neue Version testen. Vielleicht hat die "Lederjacke" tatsächlich Recht und mancher FreeSync Monitor erfüllt nicht die Standards.


----------



## TheNewNow (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Das ist aufjedenfall schonmal sehr schön. 
Mir fällt spontan nichts ein, was man verbesseren könnte. Das ist jetzt schon genial 

Das Histogramm zeigt auch, dass alles schön gleichmäßig abläuft und man sieht den Bereich, in dem sich die Frames bewegen.
Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf die neue Version. Will Sync Vorgänge testen


----------



## gaussmath (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Ich hab jetzt nochmal den Klassenrepräsentanten für die Buckets/Bins/Klassen auf LowerBound gesetzt, dann sieht man auch, wenn die Displaytime 0 ist. In der PresentationMom (OCAT) scheint die 0 für NaN zu stehen?!  Egal, jedenfalls sieht man das jetzt. Die 0 Werte werden auch grundsätzlich als "dropped" deklariert.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Das sieht interessant aus. Kann ich damit nich in der Theorie auch den Inputlag mit HDR ermitteln?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*



gaussmath schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt, wie gut die FreeSync Monitore abschneiden, wenn die Leute die neue Version testen. Vielleicht hat die "Lederjacke" tatsächlich Recht und mancher FreeSync Monitor erfüllt nicht die Standards.



Oder umgekehrt.  Schaun wir mal ...


----------



## gaussmath (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*



Gurdi schrieb:


> Das sieht interessant aus. Kann ich damit nich in der Theorie auch den Inputlag mit HDR ermitteln?



Gute Frage. Müsste ich selbst mal die Entwickler bei AMD fragen. Kann übrigens jeder machen: Issues . GPUOpen-Tools/OCAT . GitHub


----------



## gaussmath (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Hier eine weitere Beta mit der Synchronisation Page und einigen weiteren Features. Könntet ihr das bitte mal testen.? 

@Gurdi: Hab das Zeichnen der Charts ein wenig beschleunigt mit Multithreading. Bringt das was?


----------



## Gurdi (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Ich teste.

Ja läuft super jetzt. 
Nachkommastellen finde ich auch super ^^

Warum definierst du den Captureordner immer als standard. Standard bei OCat ist doch Recordings.


----------



## gaussmath (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*



Gurdi schrieb:


> Warum definierst du den Captureordner immer als standard. Standard bei OCat ist doch Recordings.



Wenn man OCAT 1.3 frisch installiert, dann ist der Ordner Capture der Standard. Nach der Umdefinition wird ein Registry Key überschrieben


----------



## TheNewNow (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Das ganze ist schon sehr schön. Hab jetzt bereits einige vsync Synchronisationen getestet. Soweit funktioniert alles. Die Charts zeichenen gut beide Frametimes, das Kuchendiagramm funktioniert ebenfalls gut 

Mir ist ein kleines Problem bei fester Sync, also vsync ohne g/freesync bei den Histogramm aufgefallen. Die Werte für Display change sind normalerweise sehr nah bei 16,667 ; 33,3333 ; etc. bei einen 60hz display mit vsync dran. Im Histogramm werden die Werte für vsync bei zu starker abweichung einzelner frames falsch gerundet. Dazu ein kleines Bild.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sieht man: durch die große Anzahl an verworfenen Frames, sagt das Histogramm es käme alle 12,54ms eine neue Aktualisierung. Dies ist aufgrund des 60hz display mit vsync aber gar nicht möglich. Für normales vsync wären im Prinzip nur wenige Balken notwendig: volleBildschirmFrequenz in ms; halbeBildschirmfrequenz in ms; DrittelBildschirmfrquenz in ms; ...(viel mehr nicht, weil dann die Framerate irgendwann zu gering ist (bei 144, oder 240 hz vielleicht noch was weiter).
Das Problem wäre jetzt festzulegen, ob es vsync ist oder nicht. Die Dateien von OCAT helfen nicht unbedingt, da vsync dort nicht immer korrekt angegeben ist (gsync und freesync sind durch variable synchronisation ja nicht betroffen). Vielleicht auch einfach ne Checkbox, ob echtes vsync aktiv war oder nicht. Oder man überprüft in der Software, welche tatsächlich vorkommenen Display times mit kleiner Abweichung (die Werte sind leider nie ganz genau) häufig vorkommen und nutzt das als Basis für die Histogramme.
Vielleicht kann man auch die 0 Werte mit dropped beschriften und die für die anderen Werte im Histogramm außer acht lassen.

Hier ist noch die dargestellte Datei zur reproduktion. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Puh das klingt jetzt ziemlich negativ. Dabei will ich nur helfen, jede Funktion von CapFrameX zu perfekt wie möglich zu gestalten. Also, abgesehen von den kleinen Verbessserungsvorschlag alles sehr gut gemacht. Mein Eindrurck ist, dass die Charts ein wenig schneller gezeichnet werden.


----------



## gaussmath (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

@TheNewNow: Danke für den Test! Das ist tatsächlich ein Punkt, an den ich nicht gedacht habe. Die Zahlen, die unten  an den Balken stehen, sind die Klassenrepräsentanten und zwar jeweils die linke Grenze (LowerBound). Ich könnte das Problem dadurch lösen, indem ich die Mittelwerte statt die Grenzen nehme.


----------



## gaussmath (29. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Ich werde die Histogramme für die Verteilung der Displaytimes nochmal überarbeiten. Danke für deinen super Input, TheNewNow. Je mehr gute Kritik kommt, desto besser wird das Tool.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (29. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Moin!

Dein Tool ist erwartungsgemäß ziemlich episch.  Kriegen wir die Freigabe von dir, die monatlich aktuelle Version auf die Heft-DVD zu packen?

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Dragon AMD (29. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Dein Tool ist erwartungsgemäß ziemlich episch.  Kriegen wir die Freigabe von dir, die monatlich aktuelle Version auf die Heft-DVD zu packen?
> 
> ...


Das wäre echt nice.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## gaussmath (29. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Moin!
> Dein Tool ist erwartungsgemäß ziemlich episch.  Kriegen wir die Freigabe von dir, die monatlich aktuelle Version auf die Heft-DVD zu packen?f



Neeeiin, auf gar keinen Fall.  Ja klar, gerne! Das freut mich natürlich.  Wartet aber bitte bis zum nächsten Release. Ich möchte gerne noch folgende Punkte umsetzen:

* Offene Features fertig stellen, damit die Software mehr "Tiefe" besitzt
* Bessere Fehlerbehandlung, um die Stabilität auf unterschiedlichen Systemen breiter gewährleisten zu können
* Die Windows Warnung in den Griff bekommen, wenn man die Setup-Exe ausführt
* Performance der Charts verbessern

Hast du zufällig noch Verbesserungsvorschläge? Wäre spannend zu wissen, wie ein professioneller Blick auf das Tool ist. Darf und soll auch kritisch sein.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (29. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Grats, Gauss ! 
Dein Tool ist aber auch super geworden. 

Freue mich schon auf die nächste Release-Version.


----------



## Gurdi (29. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Grats, Gauss !
> Dein Tool ist aber auch super geworden.
> 
> Freue mich schon auf die nächste Release-Version.



Es ist schlicht das beste im Netz aktuell. Lediglich die Graphen beim Vergleich könnten sich noch etwas besser absetzen.

@PCGH: Gute Entscheidung


----------



## gaussmath (29. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*



Gurdi schrieb:


> Lediglich die Graphen beim Vergleich könnten sich noch etwas besser absetzen.



Wenigstens Gurdi "nörgelt" beharrlich.  Kommt ja noch. Steht auf der To-Do Liste.


----------



## Darkearth27 (29. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Ähm nun da ich die Monitor - Liste erstmal abgearbeitet habe, kam ich auch endlich mal zum testen der neuen Version.

Nur habe ich eventuell einen Bug gefunden, kann allerdings nicht sagen ob es an OCAT oder an CFX liegt.

Wenn ich OCAT im Hintergrund anhabe um aufzuzeichen, wird in SotTR die Grafikkarte nurnoch zu 80% belastet, anstelle von 100%.
Gleiches Verhalten wenn ich OCAT abschalten und CFX im hintergrund an habe. (also mit beiden Programmen keine 100% Auslastung der Graka in 1440p mit max Details)

Gegentest habe ich dann mit CFX gemacht, ist dies im Hintergrund an (ohne irgendwelche Auswertungen, nur das Programm) wird die Grafikkarte nur zu 80% ausgelastet.

Aufgefallen ist es mir eigentlich nur deswegen, weil die FPS runter gegangen sind. Als ich dann mit MSI Afterburner nachgeschaut habe sah ich es.
Stellt sich nun die Frage, liegt es an OCAT (ist es aus, steigt es auch nicht mehr auf 100% an) oder an CFX (gleiches Verhalten)
Erst mit einem Neustart und ohne Benutzung der beiden Tools wird die gleiche Szene dann wieder mit 100% Auslastung berechnet, was 20 - 30FPS ausmachen.

Getestet habe ich es mit der SotTR Benchmarkszene mit DX12 im Exklusiven Vollbildmodus.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Interessant. Muss ich bei Gelegenheit auch mal testen.


----------



## gaussmath (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

@Darkearth: Danke für den Fehlerbericht. Das ist ein interessantes Verhalten. Ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass CX einen Einfluss auf das Game nimmt. Ersten werden keine 3D APIs angesprochen und zweitens ist die Hintergrundlast quasi Null. Aber man weiß ja nie. Mach doch mal bitte folgenden Test. 

* Starte nur CapFrameX und wähle irgendeine Aufzeichnung aus, OCAT bitte nicht starten
* Dann starte das Spiel und überprüfe die GPU-Last
* Ist die GPU-Last betroffen, setze das Chart in CX zurück (klicke einfach auf Reports oben) und minimiere die Anwendung
* Ist die GPU-Last immer noch betroffen?

Gegebenenfalls kannst du dann noch einen Test machen mit OCAT, aber ohne CX.


----------



## Darkearth27 (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

So kleines Update.

Also an CapFrame liegt es nicht. Es ist das Overlay von OCAT, sobald das aktiv ist sinkt die GPU Auslastung, wenn das Overlay deaktiviert ist bleiben die 100%.
Blöd ist es nur, dass ich den Rechner deswegen immer neu starten muss, anders lässt sich das nicht beheben.

Ist nur doof, wenn man aufzeichnet und nicht angezeigt bekommt, wann gestoppt wurde.
Ocat nutze ich die neuste Version aus deinem Link in der Signatur.

Eine Frage noch, wieso kann ich CapFrame manchmal nicht öffnen? 
Starte es als Admin, und es geht direkt danach wieder zu. Erst eine Neuinstallation auf einen anderen Datenträger hilft. 
(und ja diesmal sind alle Laufwerksverschlüsselungen aus  )


----------



## Gurdi (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*



Darkearth27 schrieb:


> So kleines Update.
> 
> Also an CapFrame liegt es nicht. Es ist das Overlay von OCAT, sobald das aktiv ist sinkt die GPU Auslastung, wenn das Overlay deaktiviert ist bleiben die 100%.
> Blöd ist es nur, dass ich den Rechner deswegen immer neu starten muss, anders lässt sich das nicht beheben.
> ...



Das ist normal, jedes Tool kostet etwas Leistung. Die low level API´s sind besonders empfindlich. Bench mal Vulkan mit geöffnetem Afterburner....


----------



## Darkearth27 (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*



Gurdi schrieb:


> Das ist normal, jedes Tool kostet etwas Leistung. Die low level API´s sind besonders empfindlich. Bench mal Vulkan mit geöffnetem Afterburner....



Aber 20% Auslastung klauen? Das sind 20 FPS (im Falle von SotTR), das kann so nicht gewollt sein.

Afterburner klaut bei mir maximal 3% egal ob mit Vulkan oder Dx12 oder Dx11. (Doom mit Vulkan, SotTR DX12 und TW3 mit DX11)


----------



## gaussmath (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*



Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Ist nur doof, wenn man aufzeichnet und nicht angezeigt bekommt, wann gestoppt wurde.
> Ocat nutze ich die neuste Version aus deinem Link in der Signatur.
> 
> Eine Frage noch, wieso kann ich CapFrame manchmal nicht öffnen?
> ...



Wie ich in meinem kleinen Video-Tutorial schon sagte, sollte man das Overlay eigentlich immer deaktivieren. Es macht oftmals Probleme. Man muss sich einfach darauf verlassen, dass F12 die Messung startet/beendet. 

Irgendwie gibt's mit dem Quellordner Probleme. Ich hatte gestern eine andere Quelle eingestellt, die CX nach einem Neustart eigenständig verworfen hatte, also nur die Settings. Wenn CX bei dir nach dem Starten direkt wieder schließt, stürzt es schlicht ab, weil eine Exception nicht richtig abfangen wurde. Was sagt  die Windows Ereignisanzeige?


----------



## Darkearth27 (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

@ Gauss
Anwendung: CapFrameX.exe
Frameworkversion: v4.0.30319
Beschreibung: Der Prozess wurde aufgrund einer unbehandelten Ausnahme beendet.
Ausnahmeinformationen: System.ArgumentNullException
   bei System.IO.Directory.CreateDirectory(System.String)
   bei CapFrameX.OcatInterface.RecordDirectoryObserver..ctor(CapFrameX.Contracts.Configuration.IAppConfiguration)


Name der fehlerhaften Anwendung: CapFrameX.exe, Version: 1.0.2.5, Zeitstempel: 0x5c4f58b2
Name des fehlerhaften Moduls: KERNELBASE.dll, Version: 10.0.17763.134, Zeitstempel: 0x1659a33b
Ausnahmecode: 0xe0434352
Fehleroffset: 0x0000000000055299
ID des fehlerhaften Prozesses: 0x1470
Startzeit der fehlerhaften Anwendung: 0x01d4b877c6c00dd8
Pfad der fehlerhaften Anwendung: E:\CFX\CapFrameX.exe
Pfad des fehlerhaften Moduls: C:\Windows\System32\KERNELBASE.dll
Berichtskennung: 1b581862-2fa9-4e07-8b4a-655a87bd7641
Vollständiger Name des fehlerhaften Pakets: 
Anwendungs-ID, die relativ zum fehlerhaften Paket ist:


----------



## gaussmath (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Ja, alles klar. Weiß schon, wo der Hammer hängt. Ist so gut wie behoben...


----------



## HisN (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*



gaussmath schrieb:


> [*]Scheiden von Frametime Graphen über das Platzieren eines Rechteckes (Drag&Drop) auf dem Chart



Das wäre mal cool.
Hab bei meinem 1. Versuch nicht aufgepasst, und den Load-Screen vom Benchmark zum Ergebnis mit drauf, der die ganze Sache ja ein bisschen ..... "runterreisst"?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

@HisN: Klapp mal die Data/Chart Settings auf. Dort kannst du den Cutting Mode aktivieren und den lästigen Spike am Ende rausschneiden.


----------



## HisN (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Ha, super. Danke Dir^^

Verändert die ganze Kurve 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Ja, genau. Die Ergebnisse unten werden in Echtzeit angepasst. Die große Frage ist halt, ob man das so speichern sollte. Oder wenigstens die Slider-Parameter speichern, damit man nicht immer erneut schneiden muss.


----------



## D3N$0 (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Nabend, wollte dein Tool eben mal testen, leider scheitere ich schon an der Installation 
Im logfile steht folgendes:



> [34EC:34F4][2019-01-30T18:27:11]i001: Burn v3.11.1.2318, Windows v10.0 (Build 17134: Service Pack 0), path: C:\Users\Timo\AppData\Local\Temp\{CA8ABB68-70EE-40A9-BF10-28DFF8B82C29}\.cr\CapFrameX_v1.0.1.exe
> [34EC:34F4][2019-01-30T18:27:11]i000: Initializing string variable 'InstallFolder' to value '[ProgramFilesFolder]CapFrameX'
> [34EC:34F4][2019-01-30T18:27:11]i009: Command Line: '-burn.clean.room=D:\Downloads\CapFrameX_v1.0.1.exe -burn.filehandle.attached=564 -burn.filehandle.self=572'
> [34EC:34F4][2019-01-30T18:27:11]i000: Setting string variable 'WixBundleOriginalSource' to value 'D:\Downloads\CapFrameX_v1.0.1.exe'
> ...



Wo ist der Hund nun begraben??


----------



## gaussmath (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

@D3N$0: Installiere das .NET Framework 4.7 per Hand: Download Microsoft .NET Framework 4.7 (Web Installer) for Windows 7 SP1, Windows 8.1, Windows 10 Anniversary Update, Windows Server 2008 R2 SP1, Windows Server 2012, Windows Server 2012 R2 and Windows Server 2016 from Official Microsoft Download Center

Schade, hatte gehofft, dass der Installer das hinkriegt. Muss ich mal auf einer VM testen.


----------



## D3N$0 (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Ist anscheinend schon vorhanden?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Ok, hast du den Rechner zwischendurch mal neugestartet? Falls nicht, mach das doch mal und versuche die Installation erneut.


----------



## D3N$0 (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Neustarten brachte leider keine Besserung.


----------



## gaussmath (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*



D3N$0 schrieb:


> Neustarten brachte leider keine Besserung.



Ich habe hier im Thread einige Betas hochgeladen. Probiere mal eine davon. Ansonsten warte bis morgen, dann gebe ich dir einen speziellen Installer.


----------



## D3N$0 (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Hat sich erledigt, lag an meinem AV, nach deaktivieren dessen ließ sich das Tool ohne Probleme installieren


----------



## gaussmath (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Ok, daran hatte ich zwar gedacht, aber nicht weiter verfolgt, weil der Installer sehr harmlosen Kram macht. 

Gibt's ein Protokoll vom Virenscanner, warum der das blockiert hat? Ein bisschen übereifrig der Gute. ^^


----------



## gaussmath (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Noch zur Info. Ich habe gestern ganz klar einen Bug identifiziert, der dazu führt, dass die Settings wegen des Quellordners immer wieder auf den Default zurückfallen. Ist bereits behoben.


----------



## gaussmath (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

So, man kann nun auch die Farben selbst auswählen. Gurdi kann endlich seine Lieblingsfarbe einstellen ...


----------



## Gurdi (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Na Rot natürlich


----------



## gaussmath (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Die Synchronisations Page ist auch soweit fertig. Ich werde dann nochmal ne Beta hochladen in den nächsten Tagen. Wenn ihr das testen würdet, das wäre sehr nett. Denkt daran, dass die Software auf die Heft-CD soll. Ich verlass mich auf euch.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Sag hier am besten noch mal bescheid, wenn die Beta-Version hochgeladen ist.


----------



## Gurdi (3. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Testen krieg ich hin denke ich die , die Seven steht ja an.


----------



## gaussmath (3. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

@Gurdi: Gönnst du dir die Seven? 

Was das Testen betrifft, wäre es gut, wenn ich vielleicht eine detaillierte Testbeschreibung erstelle, damit die Software mal systematisch durchgetestet wird. Dass ich mich auf euch verlasse, war natürlich nur ein Scherz, aber um ehrlich zu sein, bin ich für jede Hilfe dankbar. 

@TheNewNow: Ich habe den Code bzgl. der Histogramme jetzt so aufgebohrt, dass ein Balken nicht nur durch die beiden Grenzen und die Anzahl der Elemente beschrieben wird. Ich habe nun auch alle Elemente selbst an den Balken als Liste datentechnisch drangehängt, womit ich zum einen *auch* die wichtige Information der Anzahl habe aber auch den Mittelwert als Klassenrepräsentanten berechnen kann. Damit fällt dein Kritikpunkt mit den unrealistischen Werten weg! Die Anzahl der Balken habe ich folgendermaßen gestaltet. Als obere Grenze habe 16 genommen, weil das ein guter Kompromiss aus Darstellbarkeit und Dichte der Verteilung ist. Komplizierter ist die untere Grenze. Die liegt bei 4. Warum? Von der Theorie und der praktischen Beobachtung her hat man bei 120 und 144Hz Monitoren *ungesynct *immer 4 unterschiedliche Teiler, die auftreten können, oder? Der Teiler 4 taucht selten auf, aber deswegen darf man ihn ja nicht unter den Tisch fallen lassen. Auch, dass es "Lücken" mit 0-Count-Balken gibt, darf einen nicht stören, denn so ist die Verteilung nun mal. Was meinst du dazu?


----------



## TheNewNow (3. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Klingt gut  
Wieviele Balken werden für gewöhnlich angezeigt? Also wie wird von der Software berechnet. Denn je nach Workload können die Werte ja sehr nah beieinander sein und dadurch 16 Balken mit nur kleinen Unterschieden angezeigt werden. Oder gibt es irgendwelche festgeschriebenen Grenzen?
Was meinst du mit ungesyncht immer 4 unterschiedliche Teiler? Was ist dabei mit ungesyncht gemeint, denn komplett ohne synch, gibt es ja unendlich viele oder nicht?


----------



## gaussmath (3. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*



TheNewNow schrieb:


> Wieviele Balken werden für gewöhnlich angezeigt? Also wie wird von der Software berechnet. Denn je nach Workload können die Werte ja sehr nah beieinander sein und dadurch 16 Balken mit nur kleinen Unterschieden angezeigt werden. Oder gibt es irgendwelche festgeschriebenen Grenzen?



Ich verwende einen Optimierungsalgorithmus, der eine optimale Balkenanzahl bestimmt. Je stärker sich die Werte isoliert häufen, desto weniger Balken werden verwendet. Ich denke, dass ich die max. Balkenanzahl noch weiter erhöhen werde. Vielleicht auf 20. Leider wird irgendwann die Darstellung schwierig, weil die Balken zu schmal werden, um die Labels noch gut darzustellen.



TheNewNow schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit ungesyncht immer 4 unterschiedliche Teiler? Was ist dabei mit ungesyncht gemeint, denn komplett ohne synch, gibt es ja unendlich viele oder nicht?



Wenn du die Wiederholungsrate nichts syncst, dann kann ein 120Hz Monitor nur mit den Frequenzen 120, 60, 30, 15Hz, also mit festen Teilern von 120 Bilder aktualisieren. Um diese festen Teilfrequenzen zu durchbrechen, greifen Sync-Techniken, die unabhängig von diesen festen Teilern den Bildschirm aktualisieren können. Und genau dadurch hat man dann eine weite Verteilung mit vielen unterschiedlichen Werten, genauso wie bei den Frametimes selbst.


----------



## TheNewNow (3. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Wenn man keine adaptive Synchronisation verwendet, aktualisiert das Bild im Normalfall 120 mal pro Serkunde (bei 120hz). Auch wenn tatsächlich nur 40fps erreicht werden. Diese Bilder werden dann halt einfach 3 mal hintereinander angezeigt. Da gibt es weit mehr als 4 Teiler. Die kleineren sind natürlich wenig relevant. Es muss auch nicht immer die Hälfte sein. Also 120, 60, 40, 30, 24, 20 Hz ... sind alles möglichkeiten. 

Das mit den Optimierungsalgorithmus macht Sinn. Ist eigentlich geradezu perfekt für die meisten Anwendungszenarien geeignet.


----------



## gaussmath (3. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Hm, wenn man 24FPS auf 60Hz hat, führt das doch zu unregelmäßigen Sequenzen 2-2-3, oder? Ich habe noch keinen Fall beobachtet, dass es nur einen Häufungspunkt gibt. Wenn dem so wäre, müsste ich die minimale Balkenzahl auf 1 setzen. OCAT hat halt auch immer die 0 mit dabei bei Drops. Insgesamt würde dann vielleicht noch 2 Sinn machen als untere Grenze.

Der Begriff Wiederholungsrate war auch nicht gut, Aktualisierungsrate wäre besser gewesen.


----------



## Gurdi (3. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*



gaussmath schrieb:


> @Gurdi: Gönnst du dir die Seven?



Bin noch etwas unschlüssig, kommt aufs OC Potential an. Bestellen werde ich die Karte aber erst mal denke ich.


----------



## TheNewNow (3. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Bei 24fps auf 60hz ja. Bei 120hz wäre es aber eine regelmäßige Ausgabe. Das ganze ist aber nur bei altmodischer vsync synch der Fall. Ohne irgendeine synch oder mit free/g sync, gibt es diese Werte ja auch nicht, beziehungsweise sie spielen keine wichtige Rolle. Der Optimierungsalgorithmus sollte das auch ganz gut hinbekommen. 
Das es nur einen Wert gibt ist bei stabilen vsync mit 60fps Z.B. ohne Probleme möglich. Einzelene drops oder einmalig/selten doppelt angezeigte Bilder sollten ja von den Algorithmus erkannt werden.


----------



## gaussmath (3. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Ok, du hast mich überzeugt. Ich gehe mit der minimalen Anzahl runter bis auf 1. Wenn es mehr sind, kommt der Optimierungsalgorithmus damit ja klar. Dafür ist er da. Man gewinnt dadurch ja mehr Flexibilität.

Edit: Das sind dann jetzt so aus. Siehe Anhang. Die Frage ist aber noch, wie gehe ich mit der 0 um?


----------



## TheNewNow (3. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Vielleicht die 0 einfach als dropped bezeichen. Dann ist es immerhin für Außenstehende leichter zu erkennen. Rausnehmen würde ich es nicht, immerhin gehört es ja irgendwie zur Verteilung dazu.


----------



## gaussmath (3. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Ja Gurdi, dreh die Karte auf links.


----------



## Gurdi (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*



iWebi schrieb:


> Du musst annehmen da ich Erfahrungsberichte brauche



Wenn ich die Karte hole gibts natürlich einen umfangreichen Thread dazu, die V64 habe ich mit anständigem OC und aktuellem Adrenalin bereits augebencht in diversen Titeln nach PCGH aus dem Index(SE4, SS2, Prey, Dirt4, ACOdyssey Frostpunk, Resident Evil 2), mit Ingamebenchmarks(Forza Horizon 4, Strange Brigade, TWW2,ACOdyssey) und natürlich die üblichen Benchmarks ala Unigine und 3D Mark.


----------



## gaussmath (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Zwischen dem ganzen Seven-Fieber eine kleine Info. Es finden auch schon die ersten Downloads aus dem Ausland statt: USA, GB, France...


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Vielleicht sehen wir dein Tool ja demnächst öfter im WWW


----------



## gaussmath (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Tja, wer weiß... Man kann nun auf der Comparison Seite die Werte auf Prozent umstellen, außerdem natürlich die Farben + Transparenz mit Echtzeitaktualisierung pro Graph einstellen und beliebige Beschreibungen verwenden. Insgesamt wirkt die Seite dadurch ziemlich rund meiner Meinung nach.

Die ToDo-Liste im Anfangsbeitrag wird immer kürzer...


----------



## Darkearth27 (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

@ gauss

Cinebench R15 Extreme Edition Download Für dein kleinen TR genau das richtige... Sorry fürs OT

btw, wann gedachtest du die neue Version denn zu veröffentlichen? Würde es am liebsten heute abend schon mal testen mit der Private Beta von The Division 2


----------



## gaussmath (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Ich hab noch zwei Klopper (vom Umfang her) auf der Liste. Das dauert noch mind. 2-3 Wochen. Dann kommen noch Tests dran usw. Aber ich kann immer gerne zwischendurch eine Beta vom aktuellen Stand raushauen. Mach ich gleich...

Edit: Eine neue Beta im Anhang mit einigen neuen Features und Bugfixes. Im Anfangsbeitrag ist die Liste mit den Punkten. Kleinkram ist nicht mit aufgenommen in der Liste. Kann man aber alles auf GitHub einsehen.


----------



## gaussmath (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Hier noch ein kleiner Hinweis. Wenn man mit der rechten Maustaste auf eine Aufzeichnung in der Liste geht, ist nun im Kontextmenü ein Eintrag "Add to ignore list" enthalten. Zusätzlich kann man die Liste in den Settings verwalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Kann ich die Namen der Aufnahmen auch ändern?


----------



## gaussmath (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*



Gurdi schrieb:


> Kann ich die Namen der Aufnahmen auch ändern?



Ganz schlechte Idee. Da werden im Moment noch wesentliche Infos rausgezogen. Um das zu ändern, muss ein ganz bestimmtes Format eingehalten werden. Was schwebt dir vor? Würdest du gerne den Game Namen anpassen können?


----------



## Darkearth27 (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Also td2 private Beta kann ich vergessen. Die ist so schlecht. Alle 10minuten gibts ein Absturz bei einem Squad Mate und man kann kaum eine Mission zuende spielen. 

Ich schaue mir deine Beta aber bei Horizon 4 nochmal an @gauss


----------



## gaussmath (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Schade, einfach nur schade. Ich bin echt scharf auf TD 2!


----------



## Darkearth27 (8. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Also als jemand der Teil eins nicht gespielt hat ist das nicht schlecht. Die anderen in meinem Squad meinen nur es wäre eigentlich ein Addon mit den Start Problemen wie der erste Teil.

Na mal schauen einen Monat haben sie ja noch das in den Griff zu bekommen.

PS keine flashbangs werfen oder abbekommen. Dann gibts nen Server dc


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (11. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Einmal Swtor in Bestform.


----------



## gaussmath (11. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

@Lichtbringer: Magst du nicht CapFrameX installieren? Gibt doch viel mehr her als OCAT.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (12. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*



gaussmath schrieb:


> @Lichtbringer: Magst du nicht CapFrameX installieren? Gibt doch viel mehr her als OCAT.



Installiert ist es aber nutzen kann ich Cap FrameX irgendwie nicht. Habe mich aber auch noch nicht damit beschäftigt. 
Werde mir das die Tage nochmal anschauen.


----------



## gaussmath (12. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Du solltest diese Beta installieren, wenn du nicht auf C:\ installierst und den Quellordner selbst auswählen willst.


----------



## gaussmath (12. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Läuft mit den neuen Charts...


----------



## Darkearth27 (12. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Also ich finde es toll dass du nun auch horizontale Frameverläufe darstellen willst.. 

Sieht ja fast aus wie eine Aufnahme eines Seismographen

Spaß beiseite.

Habe da mal ein Bild für dich, irgendwie werde ich nicht schlau draus. 
DSR scheint den Monitor extrem hin und her Springen zu lassen, allerdings merkt man davon ingame nichts.

Mit nativer Auflösung ist es irgendwie nicht vorhanden. Kannst du mir das mal erklären?


----------



## TheNewNow (12. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Da scheint das gsync durch normales vsync ersetzt zu sein. Könnte ein Bug im Treiber sein oder der Treiber kann nicht gleichzeitig DSR und gsync. 
Jedenfalls sieht das wie Tripple Buffering aus und nicht wie gsync.


----------



## Darkearth27 (12. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Das werde ich mal in anderen Titeln beobachten. Das gsync Overlay ist ja tatsächlich mit auf dem Screen. Fällt mir jetzt erst auf. 

Mal schauen was andere Spiele da so ausgeben.


----------



## gaussmath (12. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

@Darkearth: So sieht ein typischer VSync Graph aus. Das DSR zerschießt das G-Sync. Scheinbar. Es werden nur zwei Teiler für die Aktualisierungsrate genutzt.

G-Sync muss man übrigens explizit für den Fenstermodus aktivieren. Default ist es nur im Vollbildmodus aktiv.


----------



## Darkearth27 (12. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Gauss. 

Ist schon richtig. Aber da es sich ja um das Adaptive G-Sync aka G-Sync Combatible handelt, hatte ich es eh auf Voll- und Fenstermodus aktiv zum testen.

Egal, habe nun nochmal den gleichen DSR Test mit Horizon 4 gemacht und nun habe nicht mehr solche Sprünge.
Scheint so, als ob der Monitor beim letzten Mal im HDR UHD-TV Modus anstelle von DSR nutzte (eigentlich ein Nativer 1440p Monitor der bei HDR Inhalt in den UHD TV Modus wechselt) war und da greift das Adaptive Sync nicht, das hatte ich nun schon rausgefunden.

Hatte nun HDR ausgeschaltet (im Windows nicht am Monitor) und nun sind die Syncverläufe auch wieder normal, oder?


----------



## gaussmath (12. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Ja, das sieht gut aus!

@TheNewNow: Fällt dir was auf bei der letzten Verteilung von Darkearth? Ausreißer führen zu einer starken Häufung/Konzentration auf wenige Balken. Hmmmm....


----------



## Darkearth27 (12. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Gut. Der Hexer da in meiner Liste hatte ebenso keine Auffälligkeiten.

Von mir aus kannst du das Tool, so wie es seit der letzten Beta ist, frei geben. Eventuell noch Deutsche Bezeichnungen hinterlegen. Nicht jeder ist der englischen Sprache mächtig genug.

Mit persönlich ist es egal. Von mir aus auch auf Japanisch.


----------



## gaussmath (12. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

@iWebi: Man, das sieht gut aus. Wer hat das programmiert? 

Komm, gönn dir die Seven! ^^


----------



## gaussmath (12. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Die Zahlen sind nicht sooo wichtig. Entscheidend ist, dass die rote Kurve so ähnlich aussieht wie die grüne. Außerdem sollte der Dropped Anteil im Kuchendiagramm 0 sein.

Ich müsste echt mal ein ausführliches Tutorial verfassen.

@all: Haltet ihr Übersetzungen wirklich für notwendig?


----------



## DaHell63 (20. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

@gaussmath
Deine Art zu testen finden jetzt sogar bei der Redaktion von CB reges Interesse. Sie haben  (für mich genialer Test)  zum Homebenchmarking aufgerufen. Mit Verweis auf dein Benchmark Tool . Hoffentlich machen da genug mit damit man so etwas öfters sieht.
Metro Exodus: Jetzt testet die Community! - ComputerBase


----------



## gaussmath (20. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Hab's schon gesehen. Das motiviert natürlich, die neue Version fertig zu stellen. Aber top von CB, dass sie den Test so transparent machen und die User mit einbeziehen. Dafür ist das Tool ja da. Wolfgang@CB möchte CapFrameX sogar zukünftig für seine Arbeit einsetzen. Wäre natürlich cool, wenn jetzt noch der eine oder andere Youtuber mitziehen würde.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (20. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Für mich mal wieder ein Grund bei CB vorbei zu schaun.

War da länger nicht aktiv.

So einen Usertest mit so tollen tools finde ich sehr spannend.


----------



## Darkearth27 (20. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Vor allem ist es dann endlich mal korrekt. Nicht mit diesen "Auto OC" Mist sondern reale Werte wie sie wirklich zu Hause aussehen.

Sowas wünsche ich mir hier eigentlich auch. Aber dafür haben wir ja die Foren wo man sich austauschen kann..

Hätte ich das Game auch würde ich sogar (obgleich meiner Abneigung gegen CB) dort mit machen.


----------



## gaussmath (20. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Mal schauen, ob heute noch der Klickrekord auf Github gebrochen wird. Sieht ganz danach aus...


----------



## ChrisMK72 (20. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Und bitte ab sofort überall gaussmath nennen ! Sonst gibt's auch keine Pommes/Currywurst


----------



## gaussmath (20. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Und bitte ab sofort überall gaussmath nennen ! Sonst gibt's auch keine Pommes/Currywurst



Ich fand deine Verwirrung ein wenig lustig. Sorry!!


----------



## ChrisMK72 (20. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Np. 
Hatte ja nach meinem posting erst mal, 10, oder 11 Seiten Thread lesen nach zu holen.

Kam aber bisher gut an, die Aktion bei CB.
Bin mal gespannt, wie viele postings der thread bis nach dem Wochenende haben wird und auf was für Probleme die beim ersten Testrun noch stoßen werden, wie mit Einstellungen, oder dem savegame.

Aber daraus kann man ja lernen, für's nächste Mal. 
Schätze das machen die sicher noch öfter jetzt.


----------



## gaussmath (21. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Rekord leider nicht geknackt, aber fast. ^^


----------



## ChrisMK72 (21. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Gratulation, dass dein tool so viel positive Resonanz erfährt.
Das scheint ja vielen so zu gehen, wie mir, dass sie das mögen.

Mit der Aktion auf CB ist das ein Runder Erfolg.

Dein Projekt für die Community(und Profis gleichermaßen) wird gleich mal in einem Projekt von CB gemeinsam mit der Community genutzt und alle haben Freude daran !

Wenn das mal kein toller Erfolg ist !?

Vor allem kommt das Projekt auf CB so gut an, dass da weiterhin etwas Verbessertes(aus dem ersten "Testrun") mit der Community, für die Zukunft werden kann.

Und die meisten nutzen dein tool dafür.

Hut ab !


----------



## gaussmath (21. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Und es gab guten Input, was man noch alles verbessern kann. Das ist mir auch wichtig. Freut mich wirklich, wenn die Leute dadurch Spaß am Benchen finden.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (21. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Freue mich auch schon auf die nächste "Release-Version", also nicht beta.

Schätze mit den kleinen Verbesserungen, durch die "Beta"  bei CB und den ganzen weiteren Neuerungen, wird diese Version dann einfach *Knaller* !


----------



## gaussmath (21. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Klar, das wird der Knaller. ^^ Aber mal ehrlich, soooo viel wird im Vergleich zur aktuellen Beta nicht hinzukommen. Gut, die Aggregation Page kommt noch und die verbesserten Charts. Die Auswahl auf der linken Seite werde ich noch aufbohren. Ne Löschfunktion und eine Schnellinfo für die Records, damit man spezielle Messungen besser wiederfindet. 

Die übernächste Version wird einige fetzige Spielereien kriegen. Da freue ich mich persönlich schon drauf.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (21. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Die (aktuelle) Betaversion nutze ich ja noch gar nicht ! 

Hab noch die Version davor.


----------



## Darkearth27 (21. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Ich finde das Update interessant.

Da ist ein 2700X mit 1080Ti genau 1% schneller als ein 8700k "OC" (wieviel da auch immer übertaktet wurde) mit 1080Ti (in 1440p)

Leider fehlt ein Ergebnis im CPU Limit (auch weil es eine andere Testszene ist) aber das wäre doch mal mal was. die CPU Leistung gegenüber zu stellen...
Lässt sich mit dem Tool ja auch hervoragend anzeigen.


----------



## gaussmath (21. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Ich hätte gerne das Savegame der CPU-Szene.


----------



## Darkearth27 (21. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Wolfgang hat doch das Video gepostet wo es gebenched wurde, renn da doch hin.

Ich werde mal schauen ob ich das game irgendwo bekomme..


----------



## Taxxor (21. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Bei mir hat Capframe irgendwie nur direkt nach der Installation funktioniert. Seit ich dann später wegen GPU Treiber Update neugestartet habe, läuft es nicht mehr. 
Das Fenster öffnet sich(Inhalt komplett weiß) und nach ca. 5 Sekunden schließt sich das Programm ohne Meldung wieder.
Auch mehrmaliges deinstallieren und wieder installieren(auch von NET Framework 4.7) hat nichts gebracht.
Irgend eine Ahnung, was da schief läuft?


----------



## gaussmath (21. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

@Taxxor: Hast du schon die neuste Beta getestet? Bei ComputerBase hatte jemand ähnliche Probleme und nun läuft es mit der Beta.


----------



## Taxxor (21. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Super, damit läuft's wieder.

Noch einen Hinweis: Kannst du nicht den "Custom Comment", den man für jede Datei festlegen kann, links als Spalte hinzufügen? Dann sieht man später, wenn man etwas noch mal betrachten möchte, direkt, welchen Datensatz man öffnen muss.

Dazu noch die Möglichkeit, in der Comparison rechts die einzelnen Datensätze per Drag and Drop zu sortieren und dort vielleicht auch direkt den Custom Comment anzeigen lassen.


----------



## gaussmath (21. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

@Taxxor: Hab dein Edit jetzt erst gesehen. Dein Vorschlag war bereits eingeplant. Ich habe selbst gemerkt, dass man schnell an die Info mit den Kommentaren rankommen muss.


----------



## Taxxor (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Dann hab ich direkt noch was^^

Und zwar wurde ja nach dem P99 Wert gefragt, den PCGH auch verwendet. Ich bin hier nicht so oft unterwegs und habe das hier noch nicht so gesehen, aber bedeutet P99 nicht das 99. Percentil, wie es auch bei Computerbase angegeben wird? 
Also bei 1000 Frames der beste Frame der schlechtesten 10 im Gegensatz zum 1% low der Mittelwert der schlechtesten 10 Frames.

Mit der Angabe von Percentil und Quantil kann man dann auch gut ablesen, ob sich ein schlechter 1% low Wert wirklich auf einen einzigen starken Ruckler bezieht(99th Percentile Wert deutlich höher als 1% low ) oder ob es allgemein schlecht lief(99th Percentile Wert nahe am 1%low)

Eine Sfaffelung könnte dann so aussehen:
95th Percentile - 68,5 fps
5% low - 65,0 fps
99th Percentile - 53,4 fps
1% low - 49,7 fps
99.9th Percentile - 36,2 fps
0.1% low - 25,6 fps

In diesem Fall wäre z.B. zu sehen, dass der 0.1% low durch eher einen einzigen starken  Ruckler runtergerissen wird, da der 99.9th Percentile Wert deutlich darüber liegt.

Damit das ganze nicht so überladen aussieht(was es mMn mit den zusätzlichen 95% und 99% jetzt schon ein wenig tut), vielleicht ein Auswahlfeld, wo man anhaken kann, welche Werte man unten als Balken angezeigt bekommen möchte.


----------



## gaussmath (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Ich habe die Quantile doch alle drin in der Beta. Man muss halt unterscheiden zwischen FPS und Frametimes. Das p-Quantil der FPS ist äquivalent mit dem (1-p)-Quantil der Frametimes und umgekehrt.

Oder meinst du die Comparison Seite?


----------



## Taxxor (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*



gaussmath schrieb:


> Oder meinst du die Comparison Seite?


Nein ich meine schon die Single Record Seite.

Ich denke bei P99 halt direkt an die 99th percentile Werte, wie man sie von CB kennt und in Post 202 beispielhaft dargestellt, die hätte ich auch gerne zur Auswahl.


Ich verstehe die Quantile aber doch richtig, insofern, dass der 1% Wert der in FPS umgerechnete Mittelwert der schlechtesten 1% der Frametimes ist,  oder nicht? Das ist zumindest, wie z.B. Gamersnexus ihre 1% low und 0.1% low Werte definieren.

Der 99% Wert wäre demnach der Mittelwert der schlechtesten 99%, also die besten 1% rausgenommen, wie kann er dann über den avg fps liegen, die doch 100% der Werte beinhalten?


Oder habe ich irgendwo einen Denkfehler? 
Ist der 1% Wert bereits das 99th Percentil? Und der 99% Wert dann das 1st Percentil, also der beste Wert der schlechtesten 99%(was erklären würde, warum der Wert höher als der avg Wert und nahe am Max Wert ist)?

In dem Fall bleibt mein Wunsch aber trotzdem bestehen, dass ich gerne beide Angaben drin hätte.


----------



## gaussmath (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Ich glaube nicht, dass du einen Denkfehler hast. Es kommt halt drauf an, worauf man sich bezieht. Bei CB wird's glaube ich dazugeschrieben (FPS oder Frametimes), Also erstmal grundsätzlich, Quantil ist eine Verallgemeinerung von Perzentil, Quartil usw. Man sagt auch p-Quantil, wobei p aus (0, 1] ist. 

Als Beispiel mal das 0.99 Quantil. Das ist derjenige Wert, so dass 99% der Werte kleiner sind als dieser Wert. Man ist also schon nahe am Maximum. Bezieht man sich jetzt auf die Frametimes, ist das ein ziemlich schlechter Wert, weil hohe Frametimes schlechter sind als niedrige. Rechnet man hingegen in FPS, bildet man den Quotienten 1000/Frametime. Dadurch kehrt sich die ganze Sortierung um. Das Quantil wird nun das 1% FPS Quantil, also nahe am Minimum, was einen schlechten Wert darstellt. Die Transformation 1000/Frametime erhält die Monotonie, kehrt jedoch die Reihenfolge genau um. Daraus folgt, dass p-Quantil in FPS = (1-p)-Quantil in Frametimes!

Aber ich könnte tatsächlich noch weitere Parameter auf der Comparison Seite zur Verfügung stellen, vielleicht sogar konfigurierbar.


----------



## Darkearth27 (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

@ Gauss

wie hast du es eigentlich hinbekommen, dass die 1080Ti unter DX12 läuft?
Wenn ich so die ganzen Steamposts lese, dann soll das sogar mit dem neuen Patch von heute nicht klappen.

Ist das Spiel so kaputt?


----------



## gaussmath (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

@Taxxor: Ich konnte das nun bei CB klären. Die low Werte (Mittelwerte der x kleinsten Frametimes) baue ich noch ein! Hatte dich falsch verstanden. 

@Darkearth; Du wirst lachen. Mit dem neuen Patch läuft's jetzt wie geschmiert bei mir.  Hatte *vorher* Probleme mit dem Game!


----------



## Darkearth27 (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Hmm..

Also irgendwie ist es halt von mal zu mal schwerer vernünftige Infos zu bekommen.

Da stehen ettliche Beiträge im Steamforum, dass es bei einigen vorher problemlos klappte (1080Ti) und nun nicht mehr, andere sagen es genau anders herum.
Auch bei 2080 und 2080Ti nutzern soll es unter DX12 mit dem neusten Patch probleme machen.

Man merkt einfach, dass die ganzen Spielehersteller keine vernünftige Qualitätsprüfung mehr haben. Wozu gibt es denn eigentlich die BETAs?
Ok, meldet ja eh kaum einer, wenn Fehler ersichtlich sind oder Bugs bemerken, da wird dann lieber ins Forum gegangen und gepöbelt.

Bin noch hin und her gerissen ob ichs mir hole. Welche version nutzt du? Die von Epic oder die von Steam?


----------



## Taxxor (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*



gaussmath schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass du einen Denkfehler hast. Es kommt halt drauf an, worauf man sich bezieht. Bei CB wird's glaube ich dazugeschrieben (FPS oder Frametimes), Also erstmal grundsätzlich, Quantil ist eine Verallgemeinerung von Perzentil, Quartil usw. Man sagt auch p-Quantil, wobei p aus (0, 1] ist.
> 
> Als Beispiel mal das 0.99 Quantil. Das ist derjenige Wert, so dass 99% der Werte kleiner sind als dieser Wert. Man ist also schon nahe am Maximum. Bezieht man sich jetzt auf die Frametimes, ist das ein ziemlich schlechter Wert, weil hohe Frametimes schlechter sind als niedrige.



Computerbase schreibt "Frametimes in FPS" also sagt dazu, dass der Wert bereits in FPS umgerechnet wurde. 

Also ist das, was bei dir "1%" heißt, bei Computerbase das 99th Percentile, soweit richtig?

Dann würde ich es aber definitiv auch in 99th umbenennen, denn die Bezeichnung "1%" und einen daneben stehenden niedrigen fps Wert setze ich sofort gleich mit den "1% low", der bei den meisten Seiten benutzt wird, also nicht der Perzentil Wert, bei dem 1% der Werte kleiner sind als dieser, sondern der Durchschnitt dieses schlechtesten Prozents.



gaussmath schrieb:


> @Taxxor: Ich konnte das nun bei CB klären. Die low Werte (Mittelwerte der x kleinsten Frametimes) baue ich noch ein! Hatte dich falsch verstanden.



Die 1% low und 0.1% low Werte sind auch allgemein aussagekräftiger, wie ich oben schon beschrieben habe, deswegen  sollte man diese unbedingt auswählen können:

Nehmen wir mal einen theoretischen Fall an in dem wir einen Benchmark mit 10.000 Frametimes haben. Der Benchmark hat fast durchgängig 60fps, aber während dem Durchlauf kommt es an einer Stelle reproduzierbar zu einem starken Stottern, wo zwei Frames mal keine 16ms sondern 100ms brauchen.
Der 99.9 Percentil Wert, oder wie du es schreibst, der 0.1% Wert würde dieses Stottern gar nicht erfassen, weil es ja nur zwei Frames waren, das 99.9 Perzentil aber beim 10. schlechtesten Frame liegt.
Der 0.1% low Wert hingegen würde diese beiden Frames mit dazu nehmen und den Durchschnitt der 10 schlechtesten Frames bilden, wodurch das Ergebnis viel aussagekräftiger ist.


----------



## gaussmath (24. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Die neuen Charts sind sehr performant. Bin zufrieden mit dem Stand. Der ganze Schnick-Schnack drum herum fehlt jetzt noch...


----------



## Gurdi (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Na das wird ja immer besser hier.


----------



## gaussmath (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*



Gurdi schrieb:


> Na das wird ja immer besser hier.



Die CB Community hat CX ordentlich durch die Mangel gedreht. Es sind noch einige Requirements dazugekommen. Aber das wird gut! So muss das sein...


----------



## ChrisMK72 (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Kann die neue Version kaum erwarten.  naja ... doch ... ich kann schon drauf warten.  

Und dann wird die sicher beim nächsten CB Community test wieder richtig ran genommen und ordentlich "Beta-getestet". 

Was da dann bei rum kommt, wird heftigst gut, denk ich mal.
Isses ja jetzt schon.


----------



## gaussmath (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Ich hab gestern vor den Charts gesessen und völlig fasziniert den Slider hin und her bewegt, weil das jetzt so "flutscht"...  Gut, andere Entwickler lächeln da vielleicht drüber, aber ich fand's super. Hab mir viel Mühe gegeben damit. Hoffentlich gefällt's den Leuten.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Ich kann das voll nachvollziehen.

Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## gaussmath (25. Februar 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Hier kann übrigens auch diskutiert werden: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX | ComputerBase Forum


----------



## gaussmath (19. März 2019)

*AW: Neues Frametime Analyse Tool - CapFrameX*

Es wird in den nächsten Tagen einen weiteren Community-Benchmark bei ComputerBase geben. Daher werde ich den nächsten Release vorziehen. Es wird ein Gesamtpaket aus einer neuen Version OCAT und einer neuen Version CapFrameX geben. 

Stay tuned!


----------



## gaussmath (21. März 2019)

*AW: CapFrameX (CX) - Frametime Analyse Tool*

Ich habe einen Release gewagt, siehe Link in meiner Signatur. 

Neue Features:


Synchronization info (G-Sync + FreeSync)
Average low 0.1% and 1% parameter
PNG analysis export
Direct data editing (comments and CPU/GPU info)
Better DataGrid sorting + searching
Ignore and delete record data

Probiert auch mal die neue OCAT Version, es lohnt sich.

@Raff: Ich bin zwar nicht 100% zufrieden (bin ich eh nie ), aber ich denke, die aktuelle Version kann nun auf die Heft-CD.


----------



## Gurdi (21. März 2019)

*AW: CapFrameX (CX) - Frametime Analyse Tool*

Wow gute Arbeit, dein Tool läuft richtig fluffig mittlerweile 
Das neue Ocat sieht auch interessant aus.


----------



## gaussmath (21. März 2019)

*AW: CapFrameX (CX) - Frametime Analyse Tool*

Hab leider noch einen kleinen Fehler gefunden, der wohl nur unter Windows 7 auftritt. Die Buttons unten links rutschen aus dem Bildrand raus... Kann das einer bestätigen?


----------



## gaussmath (17. April 2019)

*AW: CapFrameX (CX) - Frametime Analyse Tool*

Die neue Version 1.1.2 ist verfügbar, siehe Link in meiner Signatur.

New features
* FPS graph with average line
* Configurable statistical parameter

Bugfixes
* Fixed inconsistent 1% and 0.1% low average calculation
* Fixed wrong culture settings when copying values to clipboard
* Fixed crash when moving slider to inner position (cutting mode)

Improvements 
* New charts with massive performance increase


----------



## gaussmath (30. April 2019)

CapFrameX wird in der nächsten Version, die bald erscheint, eine eigene, vollwertige Capture Funktion haben. Die ersten Tests sehen sehr gut aus. Es gibt eine nahezu 100%ige Abdeckung mit korrekten Messungen bei den getesteten Spielen. 

Damit haben die Anwender zukünftig ein Tool zur Verfügung, welches den gesamten Workflow massiv vereinfacht - Benchen wie aus einem Guss. Stay tuned!


----------



## gaussmath (24. Mai 2019)

Die neue Capture Funktion ist so gut wie am Start. Der Release erfolgt morgen am 25.05.19.

Beta 1.2.1.9 kann vorab hier geladen werden: CapFrameX - Capture und Analyse Tool | ComputerBase Forum

Tutorial Video zur neuen Capture Page: YouTube


----------



## gaussmath (25. Mai 2019)

Habe gerade eben released. Ich habe auch noch einige kleinere Änderungen im Vergleich zur letzten Beta vorgenommen.

CapFrameX v1.2.2, featuring new capture page and many analysis functions.

New features
* Frametimes capture function based on PresentMon. Most common 3D APIs are supported. Very reliable hotkey hooking. Accurate scanning fametime data stream 
* Basic hardware info (CPU, GPU, motherboard, system RAM)
* OCAT record analysis (version 1.3 and 1.4)
* New statistical parameter

Bugfixes
* Crash when reading OCAT records

Viel Spaß beim Benchen!


----------



## Gurdi (25. Mai 2019)

Link?


----------



## KaterTom (25. Mai 2019)

In seiner Signatur, wie immer.


----------



## EyRaptor (4. Juni 2019)

Gratulation zur CB Mainpage  CapFrameX: Maechtiges Benchmark-Tool aus der Community - ComputerBase
Absolut verdient


----------



## Cleriker (4. Juni 2019)

Schön, freut mich. Du hast es verdient. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## gaussmath (4. Juni 2019)

Danke Leute, es steckt auch ziemlich viel Arbeit/Freizeit drin.


----------



## TheNewNow (6. Juni 2019)

Ich habe das Tool gerade nochmal getestet, um die Kernskalierung von Watchdogs 1 auf Ryzen zu testen (WD 3? wann kommst du?). Die Capture Funktion ist einfach genial. Kein OCAT mehr und genaue Zeitintervalle. Wenn man 20 Sekunden einstellt, kommen die auch. Bei OCAT waren es immer 19 bis 22 Sekunden. Für zeitritische benches ist das wichtig. Außerdem ist alles in einen Tool. Damit macht das Benchen doch gleich noch mehr Spaß .
Fehler oder gar Bugs konnte ich dabei keine erkennen. Sehr gute Arbeit und gute Entwicklung, wenn man bedenkt wo es angefangen hat.


----------



## gaussmath (6. Juni 2019)

@TheNewNow: Super, dass du dich nochmal meldest und natürlich auch, dass dir das Tool gefällt. Ich habe deine Beiträge und Ideen zu dem Tool immer sehr geschätzt. Vielleicht schaust du ja mal bei CB vorbei... ^^


----------



## gaussmath (9. Juni 2019)

CapFrameX stößt auch international auf immer mehr Anerkennung. Vielleicht wird es ja auch hier im Forum zukünftig ein wenig mehr beachtet.  Ich würde mich freuen. ^^

Falls ihr Lust habt, folgt CX auf Twitter. Ich versuche, alle wichtige Neuigkeiten und Entwicklungen dort zu publizieren. 

CapFrameX (@CapFrameX) | Twitter


----------



## Nozomu (10. Juni 2019)

OCAT muss man nicht mehr mitstarten, ist das richtig?


----------



## gaussmath (10. Juni 2019)

PCGHX schrieb:


> OCAT muss man nicht mehr mitstarten, ist das richtig?



Ja, genau. OCAT braucht man nicht mehr, wird aber noch unterstützt wie zuvor. Wenn du lieber mit OCAT aufzeichnest und mit CX analysierst, kannst du das nach wie vor machen.

Feedback ist immer gerne gesehen!


----------



## Gurdi (10. Juni 2019)

Immo hab ich probleme mit Ocat aufzunehmen, ich RE2 kann ich zum Beispiel nicht mehr Aufzeichnen. Jemand ähnliche Probleme?


----------



## gaussmath (10. Juni 2019)

@Gurdi: Welche OCAT Version verwendest du denn?

Mit der neuen Capture Funktion von CX lässt sich RE2 hervorragend aufzeichnen.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Juni 2019)

Die aktuellste. Ich teste Dein Capture mal nächstes we.


----------



## gaussmath (10. Juni 2019)

Roll mal zurück auf die 1.3. Die 1.4 macht allgemein viele Probleme. Beim letzten Computerbase Community Benchmark wurde deswegen die Version 1.3 verwendet.

Ja, teste mal CX auf Herz und Nieren. Und dann gib mal Feedback bitte.


----------



## Gurdi (11. Juni 2019)

Wenig Zeitnoch aktuell, aber ich denke einen ersten Eindruck kann ich mir kommendes WE bilden.


----------



## gaussmath (15. Juni 2019)

Release 1.2.3 ist am Start: Release CapFrameX v1.2.3 . DevTechProfile/CapFrameX . GitHub

*New features*


Editable game name 
More system infos 
Record files with info header 
Sound feedback volume controller 
PresentMon record file analysis, fully compatible 
*Bugfixes*


Crash when entering invalid hotkey


----------



## gaussmath (15. Juni 2019)

*Falls sich jemand die neue Version unmittelbar nach dem Post #232 heruntergeladen hat, sorry, darin war ein Bug enthalten. Die Korrektur ist ab sofort online.*


----------



## Gurdi (15. Juni 2019)

Da bin ich dann wohl betroffen, was ist denn der Bug?


----------



## gaussmath (15. Juni 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Da bin ich dann wohl betroffen, was ist denn der Bug?



Am besten die alte Version deinstallieren und dann das Update installieren.

Die Software wird immer komplexer, so dass Testen immer aufwendiger wird. Der Fehler lag bei einer Überschneidung von Record lesen und schreiben, was zu Abstürzen führte. Der Fehler trat selten auf, was aber nicht weniger ärgerlich ist.


----------



## Gurdi (15. Juni 2019)

Ok hatte heute mal kurz einige Tests gemacht mit der Software, lief eigeitlich soweit gut.Manchmal hatte er jedoch anscheinend meherer Anwendungen die er aufnehmen wollte und hat dann den Bench nicht gestartet.


----------



## gaussmath (15. Juni 2019)

Für solche Fälle gibts die Ignorelist oder du wählst einen Eintrag explizit aus in der Liste.

Die Ignoreliste muss man nur in der ersten Zeit pflegen.


----------



## TheNewNow (13. August 2019)

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass bei mir nach einen Neustart von CX alle Captures nicht mehr angezeigt werden. Die Dateien der Captures sind jedoch noch im Ordner vorhanden und können mit anderen Programmen auch geöffnet werden. Auch Neuinstallationen und ältere Versionen helfen nicht.

Update:

Habe das ganze gefixt, indem ich bei der Ignore Liste eine leere Zeile ganz am Anfang des Dokuments gelöscht habe. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie die dahin gekommen ist, aber es läuft jetzt.


----------



## gaussmath (14. August 2019)

Danke für den Report. Das war einer dieser mysteriösen Fehler, dessen Ursache ich noch nicht  ergründen konnte. Eine Überprüfung auf eine Leerzeile sollte ein guter Workaround sein. Welche Version verwendest du eigentlich?


----------



## TheNewNow (14. August 2019)

Da bin ich ja froh, dass ich ein bisschen rumprobiert habe um die Ursache zu finden und gleichzeitig auch anderen zu helfen.
Ich verwende die neuste Version, die man auf Github als .exe herunterladen kann. Müsste 1.2.3 sein.


----------



## gaussmath (14. August 2019)

Ok, ich kann den Fehler auch tatsächlich reproduzieren. Dann ist nur noch die Frage, woher das kommt. ^^


----------



## TheNewNow (14. August 2019)

Sind eigentlich demnächst noch neue Funktionen oder Änderungen für CapFrameX geplant? Mir würde sicherlich noch was zur weiteren Verbesserung einfallen, wenn ich noch ein etwas ausprobiere.


----------



## Taxxor (14. August 2019)

Die Änderungen sind schon in vollem Gange und betreffen hauptsächlich die Comparisons. Es wird sich aber auch ein wenig an den Texten der Capture Page ändern.


----------



## gaussmath (14. August 2019)

TheNewNow schrieb:


> Mir würde sicherlich noch was zur weiteren Verbesserung einfallen, wenn ich noch ein etwas ausprobiere.



Wie Taxxor schon erwähnt hat, arbeiten wir an einer neuen Version. Also immer her mit deinen Vorschlägen.


----------



## TheNewNow (15. August 2019)

Ich werde demnächst mal einen größeren Beitrag mit möglichen Ideen einbringen. Ich gucke aber erstmal, ob diese Ideen auch irgendwie sinnvoll sind, bevor ich hier poste.


----------



## gaussmath (15. August 2019)

Du musst nicht zwingend alle Vorschläge streng nach Sinn abwägen. Ein wenig Brainstorming wäre mir lieber.


----------



## TheNewNow (15. August 2019)

Mache ich ja auch. Aber ich versuche noch ein bisschen Hintergrundinformationen oder Anwendungsbeispiele dazu anzugeben und auch keine schon vorhandene Funktionen vorschlage, sondern dann überlege, wie man das Vorhandene verbesseren kann.


----------



## gaussmath (15. August 2019)

Gut, dann sag ich schon mal vielen Dank vorab.


----------



## TheNewNow (17. August 2019)

Okay. Ich habe gestern noch ein bisschen rumgebencht und habe mir ein paar Notizen gemacht.

Ist es möglich die GPU Auslastung und eventuell andere Werte ebenfalls auszulesen? Das würde helfen um festzustellen, ob man CPU limitiert ist, ob man Grafiklimitiert ist oder eine Mischung aus beiden. Bei der Umsetzung müsste man mal überlegen. Eventuell kann man andere Logging Software für die eigenen Zwecke einspannen. Eventuell würden sich auch optionale Screenshots anbieten, um die Stellen besser festtellsen zu können. Würde aber wahrscheinlich selbst Framespikes produzieren.

Dann ist mir aufgefallen, dass längere Aufnahmen generell sehr unübersichtlich sind. Hier wäre ein Zoom cool, der die Höhe beibehält, aber den Frametime Graph links und rechts temporär ausblenden kann. So ähnlich wie der Cutting Mode, nur das man einen Zoom Faktor wählt und dann komplett durchscrollen kann.

Ich weiß, dass ihr zurzeit die Vergleiche überarbeitet. Aber ich werfe trotzdem mal meine Gedanken dazu ein. Es wäre insbesondere für Benchmarks sehr nützlich mehrere Benchmarkdurchläufe zusammen zu fassen und als Balkendiagramm zum Vergleichen anzuzeigen. Wenn man dabei noch die Messungenauigkeit berechnet und im Balkendiagramm anzeigt könnte man auch visuell sehen, ob die Unterschiede innerhalb der Messungenauigkeit sind oder nicht.

Bei der synch anzeige ist mir außerdem noch aufgefallen, dass angezeigt wird, ob Tearing möglich ist, oder nicht. Soweit ich weiß, wird auch das per Allows Tearing angezeigt.

Ich hoffe, dass das ganze ein wenig hilfreich für das Projekt ist.

Edit: Mir fällt gerade auf, dass OCAT Dateien die GPU Auslastung im Prinzip angeben. Ganz rechts in der Tabelle ist MsUntilRenderComplete und dieser Wert ist im GPU Limit deutlich höher als im CPU Limit. Ich probiere damit noch was rum.


----------



## Taxxor (17. August 2019)

TheNewNow schrieb:


> Ist es möglich die GPU Auslastung und eventuell andere Werte ebenfalls auszulesen?


Der Gedanke, die CPU und GPU Auslastung als zusätzliche Linie optional über den Frametimegraphen einzublenden, kam mir auch schon früher und das wäre in der Tat ein cooles Feature.
Mal schauen, von wo und wie einfach sich die Werte auslesen lassen.



TheNewNow schrieb:


> Dann ist mir aufgefallen, dass längere Aufnahmen generell sehr unübersichtlich sind. Hier wäre ein Zoom cool, der die Höhe beibehält, aber den Frametime Graph links und rechts temporär ausblenden kann. So ähnlich wie der Cutting Mode, nur das man einen Zoom Faktor wählt und dann komplett durchscrollen kann.


Habe ich auch schon mal angemerkt und wir hatten sogar schon mal eine ähnliche funktion beim Umbau der Graphen drin, also sollte das kein allzu großes Problem darstellen. Wie man das letztendlich umsetzt, also mit Ziehen eines Bereichs, in dem dann die X Achse auf die Länge der Auswahl gezoomt wird, oder mit der Eingabe eines Festen Zeit bzw Framefensters, werden wir sehen.



TheNewNow schrieb:


> Es wäre insbesondere für Benchmarks sehr nützlich mehrere Benchmarkdurchläufe zusammen zu fassen und als Balkendiagramm zum Vergleichen anzuzeigen.


Genau das ist auch in Arbeit, allerdings erst nach dem Comparison Umbau. Der Modus bekommt eine eigene Seite, wo man dann z.B. 3 Aufnahmen einfügen und die Graphen aneinanderhängen kann, die Balkendiagramme, die aus dieser Datei dann entstehen, bilden so automatisch den Mittelwert aus allen 3 Aufnahmen.
Dabei wird man evtl auch die Möglichkeit erhalten, jeden der Records vor dem Zusammenfügen zu cutten, wenn jeweils am Anfang oder am Ende Spikes drin sind.


----------



## gaussmath (17. August 2019)

Vielen Dank für deine Mühe und Ideen. Ich gehe mal auf die einzelnen Punkte ein.



TheNewNow schrieb:


> Ist es möglich die GPU Auslastung und eventuell andere Werte ebenfalls auszulesen? Das würde helfen um festzustellen, ob man CPU limitiert ist, ob man Grafiklimitiert ist oder eine Mischung aus beiden. Bei der Umsetzung müsste man mal überlegen. Eventuell kann man andere Logging Software für die eigenen Zwecke einspannen. Eventuell würden sich auch optionale Screenshots anbieten, um die Stellen besser festtellsen zu können. Würde aber wahrscheinlich selbst Framespikes produzieren.
> 
> Edit: Mir fällt gerade auf, dass OCAT Dateien die GPU Auslastung im  Prinzip angeben. Ganz rechts in der Tabelle ist MsUntilRenderComplete  und dieser Wert ist im GPU Limit deutlich höher als im CPU Limit. Ich  probiere damit noch was rum.



MsUntilRenderComplete loggt CX (PresentMon) auch mit. Man könnte in dieser Hinsicht tatsächlich was machen und Analysen auf Basis dieses Parameters anbieten. Geplant ist sogar eine Anbindung an RTSS (Afterburner). Wenn das klappt wie geplant, dann rappelt es im Karton und CX steigt eine weitere Liga auf. ^^ 



TheNewNow schrieb:


> Dann ist mir aufgefallen, dass längere Aufnahmen generell sehr unübersichtlich sind. Hier wäre ein Zoom cool, der die Höhe beibehält, aber den Frametime Graph links und rechts temporär ausblenden kann. So ähnlich wie der Cutting Mode, nur das man einen Zoom Faktor wählt und dann komplett durchscrollen kann.



Ein Sliding Window mit auswählbarer Fenstergröße hatte ich bereits früher drin und es soll auch wiederbelebt werden. Also ja, das Feature kommt.



TheNewNow schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass ihr zurzeit die Vergleiche überarbeitet. Aber ich werfe trotzdem mal meine Gedanken dazu ein. Es wäre insbesondere für Benchmarks sehr nützlich mehrere Benchmarkdurchläufe zusammen zu fassen und als Balkendiagramm zum Vergleichen anzuzeigen. Wenn man dabei noch die Messungenauigkeit berechnet und im Balkendiagramm anzeigt könnte man auch visuell sehen, ob die Unterschiede innerhalb der Messungenauigkeit sind oder nicht.



Auch das war schon relativ lange geplant. Es wurde leider geringer priorisiert bisher. Wir werden eine eigene Seite dafür anlegen, die "Aggregation Page" heißen wird. Dort wird man genau das machen können.



TheNewNow schrieb:


> Bei der synch anzeige ist mir außerdem noch aufgefallen, dass angezeigt wird, ob Tearing möglich ist, oder nicht. Soweit ich weiß, wird auch das per Allows Tearing angezeigt.



Absolut, kann mit rein!



TheNewNow schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass das ganze ein wenig hilfreich für das Projekt ist.



Feedback ist *immer *gerne gesehen!


----------



## TheNewNow (17. August 2019)

Das mit MsUntilRenderComplete könnte schwierig sein. Der Wert ist leider inkonsistent und im GPU Limit über 100%. Im CPU Limit weicht der Wert von den Wert des Afterburners ab. 
Aber eine Anbindung mit RTSS wäre schon genial.


----------



## Strokekilla (27. Oktober 2019)

hi gaussmath,

hammer Tool hast du da gezaubert. Herzlichen Dank. Auch belastet es nicht zu sehr meine knappen Ressourcen. Ich habe mal zwei Titel die auf Vulkan basieren aufgezeichnet.
Nach den Typischen Einsteigerfehlern ( Schreibschutz im betreffenden Ordner deaktivieren, etc. ) klappts. Falls ich dich im Tutorial richtig verstanden habe ist ein Microsoft Excel nicht zwingend erforderlich.
Gibt es einen Open Source Kalkulator den du empfehlen kannst ?

Danke nochmals und beste Grüße


----------



## gaussmath (28. Oktober 2019)

Moin Strokekilla,

danke für das Lob.  CapFrameX ist so konzipiert, dass weitere Analysetools wie z.B. Excel nicht mehr notwendig sind. Was schwebt dir denn vor, was du mit Excel gerne machen würdest? Vielleicht ergibt sich daraus ja ein nützlicher Vorschlag, was man bei CX noch ergänzen könnte. 

Ansonsten wäre Libre Office hier zu empfehlen.


----------



## Strokekilla (28. Oktober 2019)

entschuldige bitte gaussmath,

ich hatte es noch nicht gepeilt bzw. noch immer nicht alle von dir eingebrachten Optimierungen fertig durchgelesen. Bis gestern hatte ich noch OCAT mitlaufen.
Also das Thema Excel hat sich erledigt. Überlappende Frametimes sind wirklich brauchbarer.

Danke nochmals.


----------



## gaussmath (29. Oktober 2019)

Im CapFrameX Thread drüben bei ComputerBase hat Wolfgang angekündigt, dass voraussichtlich am Donnerstag ein weiterer Community Benchmark stattfinden wird. Das neue Call of Duty ist dabei das Spiel der Wahl. Erstmals wird auch CapFrameX als Benchmark Tool vollumfämglich eingesetzt. Die relativ neue Capture Funktion soll verwendet werden, um die Performance zu messen. Das ist quasi der Ritterschlag für das Team um CX, wozu ich ja auch gehöre. Für uns ist es eine spannende Sache. Ihr seid herzlich eingeladen mitzumachen. Der Link zu dem Artikel wird auf der Startseite gut sichtbar sein. 

Wer sich die Szene jetzt schon anschauen möchte, siehe hier: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare im Technik-Test: Raytracing mit Screenshots und Benchmarks - ComputerBase

Ob es bei der Szene bleiben wird, kann ich im Augenblick nicht sagen, daher sind die Angaben ohne Gewähr. ^^ Bei Fragen zu dem Tool könnt ihr diese hier stellen.

Viel Spaß beim Benchen!

gaussmath alias ZeroStrat


----------



## Teacup (29. Oktober 2019)

Fehlt noch eine Anbindung zu einer Online-Datenbank, damit man auch bequem vergleichen kann


----------



## gaussmath (29. Oktober 2019)

Teacup schrieb:


> Fehlt noch eine Anbindung zu einer Online-Datenbank, damit man auch bequem vergleichen kann



Du wirst lachen, was du ja auch tust , aber das ist sogar geplant. Die Infrastruktur dafür steht sogar schon.


----------



## Teacup (29. Oktober 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen, was du ja auch tust , aber das ist sogar geplant. Die Infrastruktur dafür steht sogar schon.



Dafür thumbe ich up


----------



## Gurdi (3. November 2019)

Das frische Design gefällt mir gut, mit der älteren Version ist mir die letzte Zeit das Tool immer nach einem run gecrasht. Die aktuelle Version läuft wieder sauber durch und arbeitet hervorragend.


----------



## gaussmath (3. November 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> ...mit der älteren Version ist mir die letzte Zeit das Tool immer nach einem run gecrasht.



Und das sagst du mir jetzt erst du Nase? ^^


----------



## Gurdi (3. November 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Und das sagst du mir jetzt erst du Nase? ^^



War wahrscheinlich ne Combo aus Windows, AMD Treiber und Tool.


----------



## gaussmath (6. November 2019)

Red Dead Redemption 2 bereitete sogar CapFrameX Probleme, deshalb  haben wir ein Update bereitgestellt:  Release CapFrameX v1.2.5 . DevTechProfile/CapFrameX . GitHub

Bitte installieren, wenn es Probleme (Hotkey funktioniert nicht) mit Red Dead Redemption 2 gibt.


----------



## gaussmath (21. November 2019)

Wir arbeiten an den finalen Issues für die v1.3. Die Capture Funktion wird dank hochauflösender Event-Timer extrem genau. Wir  haben die letzten Tage intensiv daran gefeilt. 

Die  neue Comparison Page wird auch kommen. Wir konnten, denke ich, hohe  Standards bei Visualisierung von Benchmark Metriken umsetzen. Das wird  richtig gut.

Stay tuned...


----------



## gaussmath (25. November 2019)

Es gibt die erste Beta der v1.3.0. Es wäre super, wenn ihr das mal ausprobieren würdet: CapFrameX - Capture und Analyse Tool| Seite 98 | ComputerBase Forum

Fehler können gerne auch hier reportet werden. Danke!


----------



## gaussmath (26. November 2019)

Wir haben bereits einen Fehler gefunden. Die alte Version muss erst  deinstalliert werden, bevor die neue Version sauber installiert werden  kann.


----------



## Teacup (26. November 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Wir haben bereits einen Fehler gefunden. Die alte Version muss erst  deinstalliert werden, bevor die neue Version sauber installiert werden  kann.



Klassiker


----------



## gaussmath (26. November 2019)

Teacup schrieb:


> Klassiker



Hätte ich das global AssemblyInfo mal längst angelegt, dann wäre das nicht passiert. Dadurch ist der Installer mit den Versionsnummern der Libs durcheinander gekommen.


----------



## TheNewNow (26. November 2019)

Gleich mal testen. Was mir nur mal beim gucken aufgefallen ist, is das bei den Menü für die Frametimeauflösung ein Loch in der Mitte ist, wenn es nach oben ausklappt. Nach unten klappt es perfekt. Mich stört es nicht, aber ich wollte dennoch mal drauf hinweisen. Naja weitere Tests meinerseits stehen noch aus. Aber ich finde die Entwicklung von diesen Projekt echt beeindruckend.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (26. November 2019)

TheNewNow schrieb:


> Gleich mal testen. Was mir nur mal beim gucken aufgefallen ist, is das bei den Menü für die Frametimeauflösung ein Loch in der Mitte ist, wenn es nach oben ausklappt.



Und dachte, ich bin der einzige mit dem Fehler. ^^ Hm, dann werde ich wohl mal ein paar Systeminfos von dir erfragen, wenn du mitmachst.



TheNewNow schrieb:


> Aber ich finde die Entwicklung von diesen Projekt echt beeindruckend.



Danke dir.  Die richtigen Kracher kommen erst noch: RTSS Anbindung wie beim Afterburner, Cloudanbindung, benutzerdefinierte Charts/Tables


----------



## TheNewNow (26. November 2019)

Die groben Systeminfos sind:
Windows 10 1909
Ryzen 5 2600X
GTX 980TI (mit Treiber 441.20)

Genaueres kann ich gerne nachliefern.



gaussmath schrieb:


> Die richtigen Kracher kommen erst noch: RTSS Anbindung wie beim Afterburner, Cloudanbindung, benutzerdefinierte Charts/Tables



Insbesondere darauf freue ich mich schon seit längeren. Dennoch entwickelt sich dieses Projekt beständig weiter. Und auch ohne die kommenden Funktionen hat man ein tolles Frametime Aufnahme und Vergleich Programm.

Update:
Was mir gerade noch aufgefallen ist. Wenn man mit den Mausrad in die Frametimes reinzoomt, kann man die y Achse mit den Frametime chart y-axis Menü nicht mehr verstellen. Nach den Neustart geht es dann wieder, bis man mit den Mausrad wieder zoomt.


----------



## gaussmath (26. November 2019)

TheNewNow schrieb:


> Update:
> Was mir gerade noch aufgefallen ist. Wenn man mit den Mausrad in die Frametimes reinzoomt, kann man die y Achse mit den Frametime chart y-axis Menü nicht mehr verstellen. Nach den Neustart geht es dann wieder, bis man mit den Mausrad wieder zoomt.



Danke, kann ich bestätigen das Verhalten. Du kannst das Setting allerdings per Doppelklick "erzwingen".


----------



## Taxxor (27. November 2019)

TheNewNow schrieb:


> Was mir nur mal beim gucken aufgefallen ist, is das bei den Menü für die Frametimeauflösung ein Loch in der Mitte ist, wenn es nach oben ausklappt. Nach unten klappt es perfekt.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist echt ein komisches Problem, da es erstens für dieses Verhalten so gar keine offensichtlichen Anhaltspunkte im Code gibt und da es zweitens auch bei manchen richtig funktioniert und bei manchen nicht^^
Auf CB haben sich schon Leute gemeldet, bei denen es so aussieht wie es soll, bei mir sieht es ebenfalls so aus wie es soll, bei gaussmath und dir nicht. Und das obwohl wir alle den gleichen Code nutzen.




Edit: Wir haben es gefunden^^ Du hast bestimmt deinen Desktop auf über 100% skaliert, oder? Auf 100% dürfte es so aussehen, wie unten. 
Wir müssen eigentlich nur hinbekommen, dass das Popup automatisch immer nach oben geht, der Fall wie in deinem Screenshot tritt nämlich immer dann auf, wenn es bei 100% Skalierung eigentlich nach unten gehen könnte, aufgrund der Skalierung aber kein Platz da ist.
Allerdings scheint das gar nicht so einfach zu sein, bis dahin haben wir einen "Classic Mode" dieser Box aktiviert, sieht nicht ganz so schick aus, funktioniert dafür aber skalierungsunabhängig.


----------



## TheNewNow (27. November 2019)

Ja der Desktop ist auf 150% skaliert. Wenn ich das rausmache, funktioniert es auch reibungslos. Lustigerweise funktioniert es auch, wenn ich die Skalierung wieder auf 150% zurüchstelle und CX gleichzeitig läuft. 
Ich weiß jetzt leider nicht, wie Windows genau skaliert.


----------



## gaussmath (28. November 2019)

Am WE ist Release. 

CapFrameX auf Twitter: "Thank you all for testing the beta. We've fixed several bugs. The v1.3.0 release will be available this weekend on GitHub: https://t.co/3jXMPJinc5

Your CX team"


----------



## gaussmath (1. Dezember 2019)

Die neue Version v1.3.0 ist endlich da: Release CapFrameX v1.3.0 . DevTechProfile/CapFrameX . GitHub

Viel Spaß beim Benchen!


----------



## Gurdi (1. Dezember 2019)

Passt gut ab mitte Dezember gibts ne neue Benchsession von mir


----------



## gaussmath (2. Dezember 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Passt gut ab mitte Dezember gibts ne neue Benchsession von mir




Steht ein Grafikkartenneuerwerb an?


----------



## Gurdi (2. Dezember 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Steht ein Grafikkartenneuerwerb an?



Nein Hauptsystem kriegt nen neuen Unterbau, GraKa bleibt. Die Navi teste ich dann auch mal 3.0 versus 4.0


----------



## Flossenheimer (2. Dezember 2019)

Ich brauch mal Hilfe xD ... ich hab mir die neue Version Installiert und mal laufen lassen, nur kann man ja jetzt wesentlich mehr Werte anzeigen lassen .. und ich hab natürlich alle Aktiviert .. nur welche brauch ich jetzt nochmal genau das ich auch wirklich nur die Min/Avg/Max FPS hab in der Leiste ?

Und bevor jemand fragt .. das war BF V Pazifiksturm 1440p Hoch/Max 64 Spieler


----------



## Gurdi (2. Dezember 2019)

Kommt drauf an was deine "Min" sein sollen.Die P95 wie bei PCGH, die oldschool min Fps oder evtl. das P99?


----------



## Flossenheimer (2. Dezember 2019)

Dann würde ich eher sagen wie bei PCGH / Computerbase


----------



## Taxxor (2. Dezember 2019)

Flossenheimer schrieb:


> Dann würde ich eher sagen wie bei PCGH / Computerbase



Die verwenden schon mal beide unterschiedliche Werte^^

PCGH nimmt P1, Computerbase nimmt P0.2
Dass sie P99 bzw 99.8 schreiben, hat mit der Frage zu tun, ob man sich auf Frametimes oder FPS bezieht, für FPS ist aber eigentlich P1 bzw 0.2 richtig, darum definieren wir es so.

Average und Max erübrigen sich ja, die stehen genau so in der Auswahl^^ Wobei ich den Max Wert recht nichtssagend finde, P95 oder P99 sind da besser, weil nicht durch eine einzigen sehr niedrige Frametime beeinflust.


----------



## Flossenheimer (5. Dezember 2019)

Gibt es ne Möglichkeit da wieder die Standard Einstellungen zu laden? Oder kann mir wer sagen was die Standard Settings waren für die Werte?


----------



## gaussmath (5. Dezember 2019)

Du musst unter C:\Users\"MeinProfilename"\AppData\Local\CapFrameX alles löschen und dann neustarten.


----------



## Flossenheimer (5. Dezember 2019)

Ok, danke schonmal. 

Aber noch ne Frage .. wenn ich 2 verschiedene Aufzeichnungen Vergleichen will, was muss ich da einstellen das ich wirklich das klassische Min/Avg/Max sehe?


----------



## gaussmath (5. Dezember 2019)

Flossenheimer schrieb:


> Aber noch ne Frage .. wenn ich 2 verschiedene Aufzeichnungen Vergleichen will, was muss ich da einstellen das ich wirklich das klassische Min/Avg/Max sehe?



Ich würde fast sagen, so was wie klassisch gibt es nicht. Ich bin allerdings kein alter Hase in dem Bereich. Ich beschäftige mich seit ca. 2 Jahren sehr intensiv mit der Materie. CapFrameX ist etwas mehr als ein Jahr alt. Jemand wie FormatC könnte vielleicht mehr dazu sagen.

Max FPS sind im Grunde völlig uninteressant, denn sie sagen mal so überhaupt nichts über ein Spieleerlebnis aus, also wie flüssig sich das letztlich anfühlt. Gängig sind Average und Min. Meistens wird Min als ein Alias für das 1% Perzentil genannt. ComputerBase verwendet das 0.2% Perzentil als Min Wert. Dann gibt es noch diverse Youtuber, die 1% oder 0.1% low Average verwenden. CX bietet diese Metriken an. Mich kann man damit jagen, weil diese Werte Ausreißer gnadenlos enthalten. Das führt zu einer Abschwächung der Korrelation mit der "wahren" Hardwareleistung.


----------



## Flossenheimer (5. Dezember 2019)

Ok, also sollte ich mich da am besten einfach an AVG und P1 halten, wie bei PCGH? Diese vielen verschiedenen Werte sind für mich auch etwas verwirrend. Wobei die Max. für mich jetzt auch nicht wirklich relevant sind.


EDIT: So ist es für mich dann doch etwas einfacher


----------



## gaussmath (5. Dezember 2019)

Meine persönliche Einschätzung ist, dass das 0.2% Perzentil sehr gut geeignet ist, die "Glattheit" oder "Flufffigkeit" der Frametimes abzubilden.  Dennoch ist es empirisch relativ weit von Ausreißern entfernt. 

Wenn du PCGH als Quelle deines Vertrauen betrachtest, dann nimm das 1% Perzentil für die Vergleiche mit den Redaktions-Benchmarks und zusätzlich das 0.2% Perzentil. Wenn letzteres über 40-50 FPS liegt, ist alles schick, wobei es da auch Ausnahmen gibt. Bei schnellen Shootern sollte es bei über 100 FPS liegen.


----------



## Taxxor (5. Dezember 2019)

Flossenheimer schrieb:


> Ok, also sollte ich mich da am besten einfach an AVG und P1 halten, wie bei PCGH? Diese vielen verschiedenen Werte sind für mich auch etwas verwirrend.



Die Frage ist halt, was du genau wissen möchtest, allein davon ist abhängig welche Werte du wählen solltest.

Möchtest du die absolut schlechteste gemessene Frametime wissen? -> Min

Möchtest du einige wenige Ausreißer (je nach Länge des Benchmarks, bei 20-30s meist 1-5) ignorieren ? -> P0.1

Möchtest du mehr Ausreißer ignorieren? ->P0.2-P5 je nachdem wie viel du ignorieren willst.

Möchtest du nichts ignorieren, aber auch nicht einfach nur die schlechteste sondern den Schnitt der schlechtesten 0.1% oder 1% der Frametimes wissen? -> 0.1% Low und 1% low


----------



## Flossenheimer (5. Dezember 2019)

Naja, ich lasse es immer für 5 Min, also 300 Sek. laufen weil es halt dann doch etwas mehr Zeit einfängt und somit mehr Bilder usw. also alles was in der Zeit passiert.  Im Grunde würde es mir reichen wenn ich die Werte hab die PCGH misst, wobei ich grad sehe das PCGH und CB beide Avg. u. Percentile 99 angeben.

Edit: Also hab jetzt Avg und P1


----------



## gaussmath (6. Dezember 2019)

Ich hatte gestern noch vergessen zu erwähnen, dass es nicht einheitlich ist bei ComputerBase. Wolfgang (Grafikkartentests) nimmt das 0.2% Perzentil für die "Min-Werte". Volker hingegen verwendet weiterhin (für CPUs verantwortlich) das 1% Perzentil. Average ist natürlich grundsätzlich Standard.


----------



## wuchzael (8. Dezember 2019)

Das Tool ist einfach super! Ich würde mich selbst trotz Informatik Studium eher als Laie bezeichnen, finde die Analysen, die man mit dem Tool machen kann, aber echt klasse. Ich hab das in der letzten Zeit hin und wieder mal versucht und auch beim Vergleich zwischen Ryzen 7 1700X und Ryzen 5 3600 hat es (trotz sehr knappem Zeitbudget) schon einige aufschlussreiche Schlussfolgerungen zugelassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße!


----------



## gaussmath (8. Dezember 2019)

@wuchzael: Danke fürs Lob.  Aber lass bloß Taxxor nicht sehen, dass du noch die alte Version mit der häßlichen Comparison Seite verwendest.  Kannst ja mal die neue Version probieren, siehe Link unten in meiner Sig.


----------



## Taxxor (8. Dezember 2019)

Ich wollte es schon schreiben ^^

Die 1.3.0 hat allerdings eine nicht funktionierende Synchronisation Seite für alle Aufnahmen, die mit der 1.3.0 gemacht werden(Aufnahmen, die mit 1.2.5 oder älter gemacht wurden, werden korrekt dargestellt), also warte lieber noch ein paar Stunden auf die 1.3.1, wenn du diese Seite nutzt 

Und ein Tipp: Wenn du einen 1700X und einen 3600 vergleichst, kannst du die CPU als Context wählen, dann steht sie auch in der Legende und an den Graphen dran, statt der Zeitangabe. Bei der 1.2.5 ist die Option oben rechts über der Liste, ab 1.3.0 ist sie besser sichtbar im unteren Bereich.



Flossenheimer schrieb:


> Naja, ich lasse es immer für 5 Min, also 300 Sek. laufen weil es halt dann doch etwas mehr Zeit einfängt und somit mehr Bilder usw. also alles was in der Zeit passiert.



Für Vergleiche wird es aber sehr schwer, eine 300s Szene noch mal exakt so nachzustellen, daher sind die Szenen meist nur 20-30s lang. Und in Multiplayer Titeln ist das ganze sowieso noch mal sehr viel schwerer.
Du hast bei deinem Battlefield V Vergleich so viel, was in den zweiten 300s anders laufen kann als in den ersten 300s, dass man daraus nicht schlussfolgern kann, dass 6C/6T mehr average fps liefern als 6C/12T(sollte auch nicht so sein).


----------



## gaussmath (8. Dezember 2019)

Wir haben in den letzten Tagen wieder intensiv an  CX gearbeitet. Es gab u.a. einen kritischen Bug auf der  "Synchronization" Seite. Außerdem haben wir einen PayPal Donation Button  integriert. Wir freuen uns über jede Spende und betrachten es als  Anerkennung für unsere Arbeit. Vielen Dank schon mal vorab. ^^

Die neue Version v1.3.1 ist wie immer auf GitHub verfügbar: Release CapFrameX v1.3.1 . DevTechProfile/CapFrameX . GitHub
PayPal Spende Seite: https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=A4VJPT9NB7G28&source=url

*New features*


 Redesigned global options
added button to access capture and screenshot folders 
added "Hardware info source" option to let you enter your own CPU/GPU/RAM descriptions that get written into new capture files 
added a "HELP" tab showing the chart controls, more info added later 
 
 Update info with hyperlink on bottom status bar when a new CX version is available 
 Context option to copy FPS points from fps chart on "Analysis" page 
 *Enhancements*


Automatic RAM info now also lists the number of modules 
Added info text on how to add records on empty comparison and record view 
Changed zooming and panning controls(control set available through options menu or GitHub manual) 
 *Bug fixes*


Synchronization view shows impossibly high display changed times 
Hiding a record in comparison view leaves white squares on the L-shape graph 
Mouse over area for comparison bar charts has empty space between bars 
Frametime chart x-axis max/min points on "Analysis" page don't align with actual data 
 *Remark in our own interest*
 We've added a PayPal donation button, so if you want to support our work, feel free to do so now. Many thanks.


----------



## gaussmath (9. Dezember 2019)

Es sind bereits einige Spenden eingegangen. Ich werde die Leute nicht namentlich erwähnen, da ich nicht weiß, ob es gewünscht ist. Falls doch, bitte PN an mich. Jedenfalls sei euch herzlich gedankt hier an dieser Stelle!


----------



## gaussmath (23. Dezember 2019)

Kurze Info wegen der RTSS Anbindung. Wir haben die Infrastruktur geschaffen und einen ersten Durchstich erreicht. Wir können alles darstellen was wir wollen, wann und wie wir wollen und das mit der gewohnten Zuverlässigkeit und Performance von RTSS. Einfach fantastisch, was unwinder/Guru3D da geschaffen hat.

Wir werden in der ersten Version ein paar Basisparamter anbieten und natürlich CX spezifische Innovationen, wie z.B. eine Run Historie mit abschließender Aggregation der Runs. Das wird die Arbeit von Reviewern extrem vereinfachen. 

Es sind auch noch weitere Spenden eingegangen. Vielen Dank dafür!

Schöne Feiertage, euer CX Team


----------



## gaussmath (5. Januar 2020)

Nehmt bitte am Beta-Test v1.4.0beta teil. Download: Release CapFrameX v1.4.0beta . DevTechProfile/CapFrameX . GitHub

*Neue Features:*


Overlay basierend auf RTSS (Rivatuner Statistics Server)
Capture Service Status 
Capture Timer 
Run Historie 
Aggregation der Run Historie (konsistenter als das einfache Mitteln mehrerer Ergebnisse) 
Frametime/Framerate 
 
Speichern von aggregierten Aufnahmedateien 
Frametime Chart Range Slider (Start, Ende, verschiebares Fenster) 
Detaillierte Erklärungen folgen bald.

*RTSS*
Um das CX Overlay verwenden zu können, muss der aktuelle RivaTuner Statistics Server installiert werden:
Guru3D RTSS Rivatuner Statistics Server Download 7.2.3 build 20686

*Fehlerbehebung*
Falls die Anwendung abstürzt, wenn das Overlay aktiviert wird, installiere _Microsoft Visual C++ Redistributable for Visual Studio 2015, 2017 and 2019_: vc_redist.x64.exe


----------



## HisN (5. Januar 2020)

Was Du nicht alles kannst. Unglaublich.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jtDHj9b4p0I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jetzt muss ich nur noch schauen, wie ich eine Leerzeile hinter meine CPU-Angaben bekomme, damit das nicht so dranne klebt.

Ah .. hinbekommen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KaterTom (5. Januar 2020)

Nach einem ersten kurzen Test: -die Graphen für FPS und Frametime funktionieren nicht, können sie eigentlich auch nicht wenn alles in einer Zeile steht. Soll das noch geändert werden?
                                                                                                                                      -auf der Analysis Seite fehlt unten bei remove outli*n*ers das n.
Und allgemein fände ich es gut, wenn man auf der comparison Seite die Kommentare direkt im Vergleich oder rechts in der Liste mit anzeigen könnte. Dann sieht man auf den ersten Blick, was überhaupt verglichen wurde. Z.B. DX12 vs Vulkan oder RTX on vs RTX off oder stock vs oc usw...


----------



## HisN (5. Januar 2020)

Falls Du das Overlay vom Afterburner (gleichzeitig) benutzt.
Sobald Du FPS und Frametimes dort aktiviert hast, überschreibst Du damit die Anzeige von Frametime und FPS vom RTSS ... eventuell hängt das damit zusammen.


----------



## gaussmath (5. Januar 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich nur noch schauen, wie ich eine Leerzeile hinter meine CPU-Angaben bekomme, damit das nicht so dranne klebt.



Das war mal drin mit der Leerzeile und kommt auch wieder rein. Sieht wirklich besser aus.



KaterTom schrieb:


> Nach einem ersten kurzen Test: -die Graphen für  FPS und Frametime funktionieren nicht, können sie eigentlich auch nicht  wenn alles in einer Zeile steht. Soll das noch geändert werden?


Die Option ist tot. Wir werden das bis zum Release aktivieren. 



KaterTom schrieb:


> -auf der  Analysis Seite fehlt unten bei remove outli*n*ers das n.


Das muss aber tatsächlich outliers heißen. ^^



KaterTom schrieb:


> Und allgemein fände ich es gut, wenn man auf der comparison Seite die  Kommentare direkt im Vergleich oder rechts in der Liste mit anzeigen  könnte. Dann sieht man auf den ersten Blick, was überhaupt verglichen  wurde. Z.B. DX12 vs Vulkan oder RTX on vs RTX off oder stock vs oc  usw...



Du kannst die Kommentare ja im Vergleich einblenden. Dafür musst du nur unten den Context ändern.


----------



## KaterTom (5. Januar 2020)

Tatsächlich, outliers. Das kommt davon, wenn man sein englisch nicht in der Schule gelernt hat. Und das mit den kommentaren habe ich jetzt auch gefunden.


----------



## Taxxor (6. Januar 2020)

KaterTom schrieb:


> -die Graphen für FPS und Frametime funktionieren nicht, können sie eigentlich auch nicht wenn alles in einer Zeile steht.



Wie schon gesagt wurde, die Funktion ist noch nicht drin, kommt aber.

Dass beides in der gleichen Zeile ist, hat damit aber nichts zu tun. Wenn man Graphen aktiviert, werden sie immer ans Ende gepackt, ist beim Afterburner auch so. Und wenn du für beide den Graphen aktivierst, werden beide untereinander ans Ende gepackt, in der Reihenfolge, wie die beiden Werte in der Liste sind.


----------



## gaussmath (7. Januar 2020)

Hab noch ein Video Tutorial über das neue Overlay gemacht heute:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2ghwV57y6Do

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Raw und uncut aus der Hüfte geschossen... ^^


----------



## KaterTom (7. Januar 2020)

Wow, sogar ein Lob von Mister Rivatuner persönlich hat's gegeben.


----------



## HisN (7. Januar 2020)

Wow .. das ist ja fast schon ein Ritterschlag


----------



## gaussmath (8. Januar 2020)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Wow, sogar ein Lob von Mister Rivatuner persönlich hat's gegeben.



Und ich dachte immer, nicht zu meckern, sei Lob genug.  Alexey wusste ja, was ich vorhatte. Ich hatte vorab einige Tipps von ihm eingeholt. Ein sehr hilfsbereiter, sympathischer Typ.


----------



## HisN (8. Januar 2020)

Haha ... nur im Forum erzählt er immer das gleiche .. RTFM


----------



## gaussmath (8. Januar 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Haha ... nur im Forum erzählt er immer das gleiche .. RTFM



Ja, er kam mir auch erstmal grummelig vor. Aber das liegt einfach an der sehr knappen Zeit, die er hat. Ist ja nicht so wie bei CX: 1-2 Fragen am Tag.  RTSS wird vermutlich hunderttausendfach eingesetzt auf der Welt. CX liegt bei irgendwo an die 1000 Instanzen laut der kumulierten Download Zahlen, Tendenz allerdings steigend.


----------



## Cleriker (8. Januar 2020)

Wirklich sehr cool und wohl gemerkt auch verdient. Weiter so! 

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## gaussmath (11. Januar 2020)

Die overlay-basierte Ausreißererkennung der Run Historie ist fertig. Das ist ein ziemlich starkes Werkzeug für Reviewer.

CapFrameX auf Twitter: "CX overlay with run history outlier detection. Select the related metric and the outlier percentage, CX will do the rest automatically. Release is coming soon...
Download 1.4.0 Beta: https://t.co/OJkXX5Riue… https://t.co/LAE1lhl7KK"


----------



## gaussmath (12. Januar 2020)

Wir haben nochmal eine Beta aufgesetzt, welche die *Approximation des Input Lags* und die *vollautomatische Ausreißererkennung* enthält.

Please participate in the beta-test v1.4.1 beta. Download as attachment below.

## New features:


Overlay based on RTSS (Rivatuner Statistics Server)
Capture service status 
Capture timer 
Run history 
Run history aggregation (more consistent than simply averaging multiple results) 
Outlier detection and handling 
Frametime/framerate + embeded graphs 
Saving aggregated recording file 
 
Frametime chart range slider (start, end, slidable window) 
Input lag approximation (formular from PresentMon README) 


```
LatencyMs =~ MsBetweenPresents + MsUntilDisplayed - previous(MsInPresentAPI)
```

## RTSS
To use CX overlay the latest RivaTuner Statistics Server has to be installed: Guru3D RTSS Rivatuner Statistics Server Download 7.2.3 build 20686

## Troubleshoot
If  the application crashes when the overlay is activated, install  Microsoft Visual C++ Redistributable for Visual Studio 2015, 2017 and  2019 (vc_redist.x64.exe): https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/2977003/the-latest-supported-visual-c-downloads

Download: Release CapFrameX v1.4.1 beta . DevTechProfile/CapFrameX . GitHub


----------



## gaussmath (13. Januar 2020)

Hab heute ein Hotelzimmer in Fürth gebucht. Warum ich das wohl gemacht habe...


----------



## Cleriker (13. Januar 2020)

Zufällig haben sie heute wieder eine Titan RTX da... Also wenn du gehst, bring Andenken mit. 
Natürlich nur Quatsch, wehe du machst das. Die Mannen von PCGH brauchen die noch zum durchbenchen. 

Stellst du dein tool vor, oder welchen Hintergrund hat dein Besuch? Darfst du das schon verraten?

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## gaussmath (13. Januar 2020)

Ganz im Gegenteil, ich lass was da. Und zwar ne super Software, um Frametimes aufzuzeichnen... ^^


----------



## HisN (13. Januar 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Hab heute ein Hotelzimmer in Fürth gebucht. Warum ich das wohl gemacht habe...



Unehelicher Geschlechtsverkehr? *g*
Warum machst Du das in den Foren publik? *gg*

Ich hab die 1.4.1 runtergeladen, aber bin noch nicht zum ausprobieren gekommen. Hab am WE endlich mal mit dem neuen System gezockt und nicht gebencht


----------



## Cleriker (13. Januar 2020)

Gezockt, aber nicht gebencht? Sag mal wirst du krank??? 





gaussmath schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegenteil, ich lass was da. Und zwar ne super Software, um Frametimes aufzuzeichnen... ^^


Sehr cool. Dann können die Jungs vielleicht endlich den Popobrenner in Rente schicken.


Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## gaussmath (13. Januar 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Unehelicher Geschlechtsverkehr? *g*
> Warum machst Du das in den Foren publik? *gg*



Da meine Frau sehr wahrscheinlich mitkommt, dürfte das rein organisatorisch schwierig werden.


----------



## Cleriker (13. Januar 2020)

Sag ihr einfach: Wenn sie lieb ist, darf sie zusehen. . . und dann lauf! 

Oh man, du hast mich richtig angefixt. Ich bin mega neugierig was daraus wird. Du hast es dir verdient und das macht das ganze doppelt so cool.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## LastManStanding (13. Januar 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Hab heute ein Hotelzimmer in Fürth gebucht. Warum ich das wohl gemacht habe...


----------



## PCGH_Dave (13. Januar 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Hab heute ein Hotelzimmer in Fürth gebucht. Warum ich das wohl gemacht habe...


Du lässt dir aber auch alles aus der Nase ziehen 
Ein wenig mehr darfst du ruhig Preis geben. Der gute Herr CapFrameX kommt nämlich in die heiligen Hallen, um einen Kaffee mit uns zu trinken!


----------



## Cleriker (13. Januar 2020)

Wer ist auf wen zugegangen?

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## gaussmath (13. Januar 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Der gute Herr CapFrameX kommt nämlich in die heiligen Hallen, um einen Kaffee mit uns zu trinken!



Klar, ich komme natürlich nur wegen des Kaffees. 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Wer ist auf wen zugegangen?



Ich habe Dave über Monate beharrlich genervt. Jetzt hat's endlich geklappt. ^^


----------



## gaussmath (19. Januar 2020)

Taxxor und  ich haben heute Code geschlagen und Zeilen gekloppt im .NET Steinbruch und die Aggregation Page gebaut. Im Prinzip funktioniert das wie auf der Overlay Page, nur offline und viel flexibler. Dort können jetzt auch Aufnahmen verkettet und dann als gesamtes ausgewertet werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (25. Januar 2020)

So, es ist vollbracht. Wir haben die letzten 2 Tage  nochmal intensiv getestet. Ich habe meinen eigenen kleinen Parkour damit  komplett durchgebencht. Es lief alles wie am Schnürchen.

Daher haben wir released. Viel Spaß mit der neuen Version: Release CapFrameX v1.4.1 . DevTechProfile/CapFrameX . GitHub

Hier ist übrigens der Link zur Playlist mit meinem Parkour. Ich habe einiges vor damit in der nächsten Zeit... ^^


----------



## gaussmath (28. Januar 2020)

Hab heute kurz mit Dave geschnackt, der übrigens sehr sympathisch klingt am Telefon! ^^ Der Plan für den Tag steht. Muss jetzt noch an meiner Präsi feilen... 

Ich freue mich jedenfalls auf den Tag. Das wird spaßig.


----------



## gaussmath (31. Januar 2020)

The Show must go on. Deshalb hier einige öffentliche Bekanntmachungen:


Wir  haben Verstärkungen bekommen. Nafi (ComputerBase User) wird sich  zukünftig an der Entwicklung beteiligen. Er wird seine Expertise im  Bereich Web-Entwicklung einbringen. Aus seiner "kreativen Feder" werden  die Website und die Cloud-Anbindung entspringen. ^^ Das ist quasi wie  ein Sechser im Lotto. Wir freuen und sehr und heißen ihn herzlich  willkommen. 
Die Website capframex.com entsteht gerade. 
Die dazugehörige PPP für die Präsi nächste Woche bei PCGH werde ich öffentlich zugänglich  machen, wenn sie fertig ist.


----------



## gaussmath (3. Februar 2020)

Der Freitag rückt immer näher und die Präsentation ist fertig. Wer einen Blick riskieren möchte, hier das Web Dokument.

Da einige sehr konstruktive Kritiken kamen, werde ich die Präsi nochmals überarbeiten.


----------



## gaussmath (7. Februar 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zitat Raff: "Das Chaos drum herum macht die Szenerie authentisch...". ^^

Danke für den tollen (halben) Tag und die Einblicke in die heiligen Hallen.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (7. Februar 2020)

Lol und ich gucke, als wäre ich gerade vom LKW gefallen


----------



## gaussmath (7. Februar 2020)

Sorry, beim anderen Bild guckt Raff wie eingeschlafene Füße, musste ich jetzt abwägen.


----------



## Cleriker (7. Februar 2020)

Du hast den Neid und Respekt einiger im Forum, das sei dir gesagt.

Edit
Was ist denn nun mit der Präsentation?
Was ist dabei herausgekommen?
Was haben unsere Helden gesagt?


Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## gaussmath (7. Februar 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Was ist denn nun mit der Präsentation?
> Was ist dabei herausgekommen?
> Was haben unsere Helden gesagt?



Es ging ja erstmal nur darum, die Software vorzustellen und die Vorteile für den Redaktionsalltag herauszukristallisieren. Ich denke, dass Raff und Dave sehr angetan waren. Was sie letztlich machen, werden wir sehen. ^^ Die Präsi verlinke ich gleich nochmal.

Edit: Präsi so wie heute vorgestellt: Microsoft OneDrive - Access files anywhere. Create docs with free Office Online.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (7. Februar 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Du hast den Neid und Respekt einiger im Forum, das sei dir gesagt.



Warte erst, bis er dir seine neue PCGH-Print zeigt


----------



## gaussmath (7. Februar 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Warte erst, bis er dir seine neue PCGH-Print zeigt



Bähm!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cleriker (7. Februar 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Warte erst, bis er dir seine neue PCGH-Print zeigt


Waaaas!?!

Was sagtest du wo du wohnst? Ich übernehme die erste Wache. 



PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Warte erst, bis er dir seine neue PCGH-Print zeigt


Ihr seid echt die beste Truppe in eurem Metier. 
Golem? Das ist doch son Lehmklumpen? 

Edit
Jetzt fällt es mir erst auf. Sag mal konnte sich Frank aka Der Tastaturpapst aka Der Spieleonkel aka Obelix (kommt gleich) nicht entscheiden? Der hat sich gleich mehrfach angestellt, nur ist er im Vergleich zu Obelix erfolgreich gewesen. Ich muss aber zugeben... ich hätte bei ihm so einen Farbwechselstift erwartet der im Dunkeln leuchtet.


Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## EyRaptor (7. Februar 2020)

Das ist also das Gesicht hinter diesem ominösen "Gaussmath"


----------



## gaussmath (7. Februar 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Das ist also das Gesicht hinter diesem ominösen "Gaussmath"



So isser, das freundliche Gesicht von nebenan.


----------



## HisN (7. Februar 2020)

Laminieren, in den Schrank, in 100 Jahren verkaufen .... öhm... oder so^^


----------



## gaussmath (7. Februar 2020)

Mein Gesicht??


----------



## gaussmath (12. Februar 2020)

So, jetzt mal wieder zu den ernsten Dingen des Lebens. Bei dem Treffen haben sich ein paar Punkte ergeben, die wir nun eingebaut haben. Es gibt eine neue Version: Release CapFrameX v1.4.2 . DevTechProfile/CapFrameX . GitHub

Es sind im Grunde nur ein paar Kleinigkeiten. Wer Probleme mit Crashes in Verbindung mit dem Overlay hat, der sollte die Version installieren. Außerdem sind die Hotkeys nun völlig frei konfigurierbar.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (12. Februar 2020)

An den Captain CapFrameX,

zunächst mal ein Riesenlob. Das Tool ist der beste Frame Logger überhaupt! Endlich kein händisches Pfuschen mehr in den CSVs, es schlägt in Sachen Komfort alle anderen Logger um Längen!

Zu Sache: Ich bin gerade dabei, herauszufinden, ob mir das Teil auch bei den Monitortests helfen kann. Du meintest, man sieht die synchronisierten Frames. Habe eben bisschen rumgeloggt und hätte da gleich paar Fragen.

Habe sowohl mit dem G-Sync-Pendel als auch in Overwatch je zwei Durchläufe geloggt - je einmal ohne (G- oder V-)Sync und einmal mit G-Sync. Ich konnte im Synchronisation-Tab keinen Unterschied feststellen, egal ob G-Sync an oder aus. Heißt: Der "Display Changed Times" liegt immer ausnahmslos relativ nah an den Frametimes. Im Tool habe ich die Range auf 1-165 Hz gesetzt, da in dieser am Gerät auch G-Sync funktioniert. Fps habe ich im Pendel schwanken lassen und in Overwatch auf 120 Fps limitiert. Habe jedes Mal drauf geachtet, ob G-Sync entsprechend (de-)aktiviert ist und es am (fehlendem bzw. vorhandenem) Tearing auch festmachen können.

Nu aber meine Fragen:
Hätte es mit und ohne G-Sync nicht Unterschiede in den Graphen geben müssen?
Was genau sind die "Display Changed Times"?

In der Input Lag Analyse lag der Lag mit und ohne G-Sync auch recht nah beieinander, was an sich auch logisch ist, da G-Sync kaum bis keinen Lag verursacht. Aber:
- Was genau wird beim "Input Lag" ausgelesen?

Allgemein gefragt: Wie kann das Tool die VRR-Qualität (oder auch jede andere Monitor-Funktion) bewerten?

Danke schon mal!
Manu


----------



## gaussmath (12. Februar 2020)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Was genau sind die "Display Changed Times"?



Erstmal  grundsätzlich ein Schaubild zur Render-Pipeline:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was wir (bzw. PresentMon) abgreifen ist T_display. Dieser Timestamp  bildet die "Display Changed Times" ab. Das sind jene Latenzen, mit welcher der Bildschirm mit Refresh Befehlen befeuert wird. Was dann letztlich nach hinten raus passiert, ist was völlig anderes. Es gibt keine Presents/Timestamps, die das erfassen können.



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Hätte es mit und ohne G-Sync nicht Unterschiede in den Graphen geben müssen?



Ja, das hättest du sehen müssen. Das wird daran liegen, dass G-Sync noch aktiv war. Manchmal muss man neustarten, damit das überhaupt erst wirksam wird. 

Hier ein Graph mit inaktivem Sync-Prozess. Die Display Changed Times verteilen sich auf ganzzahlige Teiler von 120Hz. Bei mir ist G-Sync nur im Vollbildmodus aktiv. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nun ein Aufnahme im Vollbildmodus. Der Kurvenverlauf ist adaptiv. Man kann die Graphen im Grunde gar nicht voneinander abgrenzen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> - Was genau wird beim "Input Lag" ausgelesen?



Es wird eine Annäherung berechnet. Diese bezieht sich auf Vorgänge innerhalb der Render-Pipeline. Periphäre Latenzen werden nicht abgedeckt. Dafür haben wird den Offset. 

Formel: 
LatencyMs =~ MsBetweenPresents + MsUntilDisplayed - previous(MsInPresentAPI)



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Allgemein gefragt: Wie kann das Tool die VRR-Qualität (oder auch jede andere Monitor-Funktion) bewerten?



Du kannst bewerten, wie der VRR-Prozess die Befehle an den Monitor raushaut. Zusätzlich kannst du die synced Frames gegen die dropped Frames stellen. Die Analyse bietet die Korrelation und den valid sync Range Counter in %.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (12. Februar 2020)

Okay, danke schon mal! Dachte ich mir, dass das G-Sync-Pendel hin und wieder lügt.  Aber Overwatch hatte ich zwische G-Sync an und aus neugestartet, spätestens da hätte ich einen anderen Graphen sehen müssen.

Der Viewsonic XG270QG ist wohl mit seinem Nvidia Scaler zu gut.  Werde morgen ein Billig-Modell anstecken, das angeblich im VRR mehr Zicken macht. Und melde mich, falls ich diese nicht im Graphen sehe.


----------



## HisN (12. Februar 2020)

Quadchannel, Dualchannel, Singlechannel? WTF?

Wir alle wissen ja, das Singlechannel etwas Performance im CPU-Limit kostet und Dualchannel etwas Performance im CPU-Limit bringt. Und wer hätte das gedacht. Selbst mit Quadchannel skalieren die Games im CPU-Limit.
War einfach mal interessant zu sehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Speicher-Durchsatz Single-Channel, Dualchannel, Quadchannel auf einem 3960X mit billig Ripjaw V 3.2Ghz CL16 auf 3.6Ghz CL19 gezogen. Dabei kommt es mir nicht auf die absolute Performance an, sondern auf die *Differenz* der Werte. Was passiert wenn man anstatt 25GB/Sec immerhin 50GB/sec oder sogar fette 100GB/Sec Copy aus dem Speicher ziehen kann.


Gebencht in 720p/Ultra und darauf geachtet das meine Graka nie 90% Last wesentlich überschritten hat. Es wurde also wirklich nur die reine CPU-Leistung abgerufen. 4 Durchläufe. Der erste zum Aufwärmen und dann drei mal gezeitet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke für das Tool


----------



## gaussmath (12. Februar 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Danke für das Tool



Dabei habe ich AIDA64 gar nicht programmiert... 

Edit: Aber beeindruckend die Werte, insbesondere F1 2019. Eigentlich hieß es immer, dass Quad-Channel in Games nichts bringt.


----------



## TheNewNow (12. Februar 2020)

Ich habe zu den VRR und der Synchronisation auch noch was einzuwerfen.

Das Problem ist wahrscheinlich die Art und Weise wie PresentMon die Display Change Time ausliest. Nämlich immer mit den Buffer Swap der Grafikkarte. Ohne vsync ist das nicht limitiert, kann also so oft wie es nur geht swapen. Wenn so ein Swap während der Übertragung des Bildes geschieht, gibt es halt hässliches Tearing, da ein Teil des Bildes aktueller als ein anderer Teil ist.
Bei Vsync werden die Buffer Swapes immer getimed ausgeführt, sodass es während der Übertragung nicht zu Tearing kommen kann. 
Adaptive Sync passt die tatsächliche Displaytime den Buffer Swapes an, sodass auf diese Weise kein Tearing entsteht.

Im Normalfall sieht die Kurve zwischen keinerlei Sync und adaptive Sync also sehr ähnlich aus, da auf die tatsächliche Displayfrequenz nicht zugegriffen wird.

Ich weiß nicht was der Flag allows Tearing in der Aufnahme Datei auch bei adaptive sync funktioniert. Denn mit meinen Tripple Buffering Setup wird hier gesagt, dass es kein Tearing gibt. Ohne Sync sagt es jedoch, dass es Tearing geben kann. Wenn das auch bei adaptive Sync, insbesondere in den Grenzbereichen funktionieren würde, könnte man damit wahrscheinlich VRR Tests machen.

Da ich aber eine 980TI mit einen Monitor mit Freesync (bzw. adaptive Sync) betreibe komme ich nicht in den Luxus das auszuprobieren..


----------



## PCGH_Dave (13. Februar 2020)

Ich habe gestern einen Prozessor mit CapFrameX geindext. Dabei habe ich mein Feedback und das der anderen zusammengetragen.

PCGH-Feedback CapFrameX V1.42 Stand 13.02.2020



Wenn bei Start der Software die Run History bereits aktiviert ist, ist diese im Overlay aber trotzdem nicht aktiv und ausgegraut. Erst nach beenden und nochmaligen aktivieren der Run History lässt sich das Overlay aktivieren (möglicherweise passiert das auch nur, wenn man es in der bestehenden Installation so einstellt und die neue dann drüber installiert)
Overlay in Forza Horizon 4 funktioniert nicht (dürfte eher ein Problem von RTSS sein?)
Es ist nach Installation der V1.42 einmalig bei Zombie Army 4 unter Vulkan passiert, dass CapframeX den ersten Run korrekt aufzeichnet, die verbleibend anderen beiden aber einfach nicht mehr startet, trotz aktiven Tool, ausgewähltem korrekten Prozess und korrekten Druck auf den Capture-Hotkey. Nach einem Neustart ist das dann bisher nicht wieder passiert. Musste sich vielleicht erst "einrenken" 
Wenn eine veraltete Version von RTSS genutzt wird, stürzt CapFrameX bei Klick auf Neubelegung des Capture-Hotkey und der Capture-Time ab, Gründe unbekannt
*Wunsch: *Wenn ich einen Index-Durchlauf beendet habe, bin ich gezwungen, die Capture-Dateien aus dem Dokumente-Ordner auszuschneiden, wenn ich direkt danach mit anderen CPUs weitermachen möchte, damit die Übersicht erhalten bleibt. Ist es möglich, im Übersichtsfenster der Runs "Ordner"/Gruppen zu erstellen? Die heißt dann beispielsweise "Core i7-8700K" und wenn ich die aufklappe, offenbaren sich mir alle durchgeführten Runs, die ich mit der CPU gemacht habe. Das könnte man wahlweise mit dem Namen der CPU automatisieren, alternativ den User selbst anlegen lassen. Dafür müsste es möglich sein, bestehende Runs zu verschieben.
*Wunsch: *Berücksichtigst du ja bereits: Weitere Parameter für das Overlay, darunter vor allem die Package Power für unsere Zwecke ^^ Dazu eine Log-Funktion mit automatisierter Auswertung des Durchschnitts(verbrauchs), solange das Spiel läuft.

Ob das Overlay Leistung kostet, konnte ich noch nicht ausreichend prüfen. Bisher gefällt mir die Bedienung und vor allem die Zeitersparnis aber sehr gut, es war unheimlich bequem und einfach aus dem Comparsion Tab alle Werte in den Index einzutragen, ohne auch nur einmal den Taschenrechner zücken zu müssen.


----------



## gaussmath (13. Februar 2020)

@Dave: Danke, das nenne ich mal ein Feedback. 

Der beiden Wünsche sind schon genau so eingeplant, siehe Issues auf GitHub. Die anderen Sachen schaue ich mir an.


----------



## Esenel (13. Februar 2020)

Ja gaussmath ist auch immer noch eine GPU/CPU Auslastungsaufzeichnung schuldig!


----------



## gaussmath (13. Februar 2020)

Esenel schrieb:


> Ja gaussmath ist auch immer noch eine GPU/CPU Auslastungsaufzeichnung schuldig!



Kannst gerne schon mal ein Konzept entwickeln, wie das ganze später visualisiert werden soll. Stell dir mal vor, HisN will die Auslastung von 48 Threads zeichnen. ^^


----------



## TheNewNow (13. Februar 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Hier ein Graph mit inaktivem Sync-Prozess. Die Display Changed Times verteilen sich auf ganzzahlige Teiler von 120Hz. Bei mir ist G-Sync nur im Vollbildmodus aktiv.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eine kurze Frage. Dieser Graph ist also nicht im Vollbildmodus entstanden, sondern in Borderless oder Windowed? 
Wenn ja ist Tripple Buffering Vsync von den Windows Desktop mit dabei.


----------



## Taxxor (13. Februar 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Wenn bei Start der Software die Run History bereits aktiviert ist, ist diese im Overlay aber trotzdem nicht aktiv und ausgegraut. Erst nach beenden und nochmaligen aktivieren der Run History lässt sich das Overlay aktivieren (möglicherweise passiert das auch nur, wenn man es in der bestehenden Installation so einstellt und die neue dann drüber installiert)



Den Fall hatte ich zwischendurch auch mal beim debugen. Ich denke das kommt wenn man vorher die History aktiviert hatte und dann eine neue Version drüberinstalliert.
Es wird zwar in der userconfig gespeichert, dass man die History aktiviert hat, aber da das Flag für die Liste erst aktiviert und gesetzt wird, wenn man den Toggle aktiviert, muss man das dann erst noch mal machen, danach bleibt es dann aber auch aktiv wenn man neu startet. 
Lässt sich aber bestimmt leicht beheben.


----------



## gaussmath (17. Februar 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Overlay in Forza Horizon 4 funktioniert nicht (dürfte eher ein Problem von RTSS sein?)



Funktioniert denn Afterburner + RTSS?


----------



## PCGH_Dave (17. Februar 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Funktioniert denn Afterburner + RTSS?


Nein, auch nicht. (Schiebe es daher auch auf RTSS)


----------



## KaterTom (18. Februar 2020)

Das RTSS Overlay hat in der Vollversion von FH4 noch nie funktioniert. In der Demo aber schon.


----------



## gaussmath (19. Februar 2020)

Cloud-Anbindung incoming... Zusätzlich arbeiten wir an der Integration von Sensordaten. CX ist auf dem Weg, das innovativste und umfangreichste Capture und Analyse Tool überhaupt zu werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KaterTom (19. Februar 2020)

Nicht dass du dem Unwinder noch Konkurrenz machst


----------



## gaussmath (19. Februar 2020)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Nicht dass du dem Unwinder noch Konkurrenz machst



Ohne RTSS hätte CX kein Overlay. Es ist eine Kooperation.


----------



## gaussmath (20. Februar 2020)

*Es geht um die "Synchronization" Seite und deren Features.*

Aufgrund der Hinweise einiger User, _TheNewNow _  sei hier besonders hervorgehobn, haben wir die Features auf der Seite  überdacht. Wir haben zudem Rücksprache mit Intel gehalten. Daher weisen  wir darauf hin, dass die Bewertung der Qualität von Sync Prozessen (VRR)  wie G-Sync und FreeSync mit den Daten, die uns PresentMon liefert so* nicht 100% zuverlässig möglich ist.*  Wir werden das Feature daher entfernen und die Beschreibungen anpassen.  Die Approximation des Input Lags wird stattdessen in Vordergrund rücken  und die Rolle des Kern-Features auf der Seite einnehmen. Falls hier  aufgrund der Annahme falscher Voraussetzungen Unannehmlichkeiten  entstanden sind, bitten wir das zu entschuldigen. 

Wir werden auch zukünfig stets bemüht sein, die Qualität der Daten kritisch zu prüfen und gegebenenfalls anpassen. 

Euer CX Team


----------



## EyRaptor (25. Februar 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Feld "Capture Time in Seconds" ist bei mir irgendwie etwas zickig wenn ich dort einen Wert eintragen will.
Nach dem anwählen muss man sehr schnell mit tippen anfangen, ansonsten wird das Feld zurückgesetzt.
Hat das irgendeinen bestimmten Grund?


----------



## gaussmath (25. Februar 2020)

Nabend, klingt komisch, aber das ist tatsächlich so beabsichtigt. Natürlich nicht so, dass es verwirrt. Man muss nämlich einfach den Maus Cursor über dem Feld lassen, dann kann man entspannt den gewünschten Wert eintippen.


----------



## EyRaptor (25. Februar 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Nabend, klingt komisch, aber das ist tatsächlich so beabsichtigt. Natürlich nicht so, dass es verwirrt. Man muss nämlich einfach den Maus Cursor über dem Feld lassen, dann kann man entspannt den gewünschten Wert eintippen.



Okay, ich habe jetzt mal genau darauf geachtet WAS ich mache wenn ich das Feld klicke.
Nach dem klicken gehe ich mit der rechten Hand von der Maus richtung Num-Pad und bewege die Maus dabei ...


Ansonsten hast du und Team das Tool echt gut weiterentwickelt, seit ich es das letzte mal so richtig benutzt habe. 
Dabei hab ich hier auch immer die "News" dazu verfolgt. 
Aggregate excluding outliers finde ich grandios. Spart mir arbeit und mehr als die AVG, P1 und P0.2 Werte brauche ich eh nicht^^.


----------



## gaussmath (25. Februar 2020)

Aber wenn die Leute Schwierigkeiten mit diesem Bedienkonzept haben, müssen wir das mal überarbeiten.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (10. März 2020)

Ich hab mal eben einen Blick in den Source-Code geworfen. Das ist noch das alte .NET und nicht .NET Core oder? 
Ich bin gerade dabei die gleiche Hardware über verschiedene Betriebssysteme hinweg zu vergleichen. Nicht nur die geringe Auswahl an geeigneten Benchmarks o.ä. bereitet mir da Probleme, auch gibt es anscheinend keine plattformunabhängigen Logging- und Analyse-Tools. 

So wie ich das aktuell sehe, bleibt CapFrameX vorerst exklusiv für Windows?


----------



## gaussmath (10. März 2020)

CapFrameX ist aus vielen Gründen nur für Windows geeignet. Wir verwenden WPF als Graphic API, welche nicht mit .NET Core kompatibel ist. Darüber hinaus basiert der Capture Service (PresentMon) auf ETW. RTSS benötigt ebenfalls ein Windows System. Unsere Cloud-Anbindung ist mit .NET Core realsisiert, aber das war's dann auch schon. Wir müssten das ganze Konzept über den Haufen schmeißen. Fast 2 Jahre Arbeit wäre für die Katz.

Die Version 4.72 des .NET Frameworks ist übrigens nicht alt. Das ist sogar noch ziemlich neu.

Um plattformunabhängig zu sein, müsstest du dich auf built-in Benchmarks fokussieren.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (10. März 2020)

Ah, den Punkt mit RTSS habe ich nicht bedacht. Mit "alt" meinte ich eher, dass es noch das ursprüngliche .NET ist, nicht dass es veraltet ist. 

Leider bekommt man von den meisten plattformunabhängigen Benchmarks recht wenige Infos, aber das wird wohl reichen müssen.

Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## gaussmath (10. März 2020)

Was mich interessieren würde, gibt's ein Capture Tool für Linux? Ich habe mich damit noch gar nicht beschäftigt.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (10. März 2020)

Ich auch nicht so genau, ich war bisher eher auf MacOS fokussiert. Idealerweise nimmt man für alle Systeme das gleiche Tool, ich weiß nicht inwiefern unterschiedliche Tools auch unterschiedliche Messwerte des gleichen Szenarios erstellen.


----------



## gaussmath (10. März 2020)

Das wird sportlich, MacOS, Linux und Windows unter einen Hut zu bekommen. Da würde ich eher über eine externe Capture Card + FCAT gehen. Ist zwar teuer und aufwendig, aber was besseres gibt's eh nicht.
Hardware And Software: Two Ways To Test


----------



## PCGH_Dave (11. März 2020)

Verbesserungsvorschlag:

Wenn man einen Kommentar eingibt, sollte dieser mit einem Druck auf "Enter" gespeichert werden.


----------



## gaussmath (11. März 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Wenn man einen Kommentar eingibt, sollte dieser mit einem Druck auf "Enter" gespeichert werden.



Ist so gut wie erledigt. ^^ Fiel mir selbst letztens auf, dass das ziemlich praktisch wäre.


----------



## gaussmath (12. März 2020)

Es war die letzten Tage ziemlich ruhig hier, wenn es um das Thema Neuentwicklungen in und für CX ging. Das war nur die Ruhe vor dem Sturm. ^^

Um euch mal ein paar Ausblicke auf die kommenden Features zu geben, liste ich im Folgenden auf, was alles so in der nächsten Version geplant ist.

* Cloud Anbindung: Sharing von Aufzeichnungen über einen Key (keine Anmeldung notwendig), zentralisierter Cloud Speicher für die eigenen Aufzeichnungen (Anmeldung auf capframex.com notwendig)
* Integration von OpenHardwareMonitor: Sensordaten ungefähr auf dem Niveau vom Afterburner (ja, ihr habt richtig gelesen ^^)
* Erweiterte Analysefunktionen auf Basis der Sensordaten
* Treeview für die Ordnerstruktur in MyDocuments\CapFrameX\Captures: man hat damit alle Ordner direkt in CX auf einen Blick und kann zügig navigieren, der Explorer wird damit im Grunde überflüssig
* Verbesserung der Stabilität und Performance
* Neuer Ansatz für die Input Lag Approximation (Upper + Lower Bound)
* Weitere Features auf dem Overlay

Die ersten drei Punkte dürften der feuchte Traum für Tester sein: zentralisierte Messwertdaten über alle Testsysteme hinweg, umfangreiche Sensordaten im direkten Vergleich mit den Frametimes...

Euer CX-Team


----------



## Taxxor (12. März 2020)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder und Erklärungen der neuen Ordnerverwaltung, damit ihr schon bereit seid, wenn sie kommt^^

Die Auswahl des Capture Ordners ist komplett aus den globalen Optionen verschwunden und befindet sich nun in einem Expander am linken Rand, der sich über die Record Liste zieht.
Das Ändern des Ordners funktioniert nun nicht mehr über einen eigenen Button, sondern ganz schlicht und intuitiv über einen Klick auf die Adresszeile oben.
Damit ihr nun aber nicht immer über diese Option euren aktiven Ordner ändern müsst, wählt dir damit nur noch das Hauptverzeichnis aus. Darunter baut sich das TreeView auf und zeigt euch alle Ordner, die sich innerhalb des gewählten Hauptordners befinden.
Ein simpler Klick auf einen beliebigen Ordner im Baum genügt und dieser wird zu demjenigen Ordner, von dem die Record Liste ihre Einträge holt und in dem eure neuen Aufnahmen landen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Button zum Springen in den Capture Ordner ist ebenfalls verschwunden, dafür kann man jetzt per Contextmenü in jeden beliebigen Ordner des Baums springen.

Zusätzlich muss man auch zum Anlegen neuer Ordner oder Löschen von nicht mehr benötigten Ordnern nicht mehr aus dem Tool raus, sondern kann das auch ganz bequem hier erledigen.
Löschen entfernt die Ordner natürlich nicht komplett, sondern packt sie in den Papierkorb, falls man sich mal verklickt^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Umbenennen von Ordnern geht leider nicht direkt hier, aber mit einem Sprung in den Ordner, bzw dessen Oberordner kann man das auch ganz schnell manuell erledigen.
Da wir aus Performancegründen nicht extra dafür einen weiteren Observer einbauen wollten, muss nach Änderungen, die nicht aus CX selbst heraus gemacht werden (also Umbenennen von Ordnern oder Löschen/Erstellen von Ordnern im Explorer), danach noch mal das Hauptverzeichnis oben ausgewählt werden, damit sich der Baum entsprechend neu aufbaut.
--> gilt natürlich nur, wenn solche Aktionen zur Laufzeit von CX passieren. Verschieben von Dateien innerhalb bestehender Ordner funktioniert aber auch zur Laufzeit, dafür haben wir ja einen Observer drin.

Eventuell wird das Verschieben von Dateien in Zukunft auch mal direkt über die Record Liste gehen, für die nächste Version ist das aber noch nicht drin. 
Für die Tester würde ich aber sagen, dürfte es zu verschmerzen sein, wenn man eine Ordnerstruktur erstellt und den jeweils passenden Ordner im Baum auswählt, bevor man seine Messreihe startet. Ist im Grunde sowieso schneller, als alles nachträglich zu verschieben 


Und ein letzter kleiner Zusatz, da das Laden von Ordnern mit sehr vielen Dateien schon mal etwas länger dauern kann, bekommt ihr jetzt auch ein Feedback ob denn überhaupt etwas passiert^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falcony6886 (17. März 2020)

Vielen Dank für die tolle Arbeit, ich finde CapFrameX richtig klasse! 

Ich habe euer Tool für einen kleinen Vergleich meiner Aufrüst-Aktion genutzt und es war wirklich noch nie so leicht, Benchmarks durchzuführen und zu analysieren. Ist es erlaubt, die Diagramme aus dem Tool per Screenshot zu veröffentlichen? Meinen Nickname würde ich gerne unter das Diagramm setzen, natürlich aber auch in meinem Bericht auf CapFrameX verweisen!


----------



## EyRaptor (17. März 2020)

Wenn ihr weiter mit der Geschwindigkeit neue Features hinzufügt, dann braucht es bald 2-wöchige Lehrgänge um das Tool vollumfänglich nutzen zu können


----------



## Taxxor (17. März 2020)

Falcony6886 schrieb:


> Ist es erlaubt, die Diagramme aus dem Tool per Screenshot zu veröffentlichen? Meinen Nickname würde ich gerne unter das Diagramm setzen, natürlich aber auch in meinem Bericht auf CapFrameX verweisen!



Natürlich ist das erlaubt, dafür haben wir ja extra den screenshot button eingebaut(oben rechts) mit dem du direkt einen schön designten Screenshot bekommst wo unser Logo schon mit drin ist, dann musst du gar nicht extra erwähnen, von wo das kommt^^

In dem blauen Balken ist selbstverständlich auch noch genug Platz für deinen Namen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falcony6886 (17. März 2020)

Danke euch!  Dann werde ich mich in den nächsten Tagen mal an meinen Bericht setzen! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## gaussmath (17. März 2020)

Falcony6886 schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mich in den nächsten Tagen mal an meinen Bericht setzen!



Bitte mal verlinken, wenn's fertig ist.


----------



## Falcony6886 (17. März 2020)

Klar, wird gemacht!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Taxxor (17. März 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Wenn ihr weiter mit der Geschwindigkeit neue Features hinzufügt, dann braucht es bald 2-wöchige Lehrgänge um das Tool vollumfänglich nutzen zu können



Wäre doch eine gute zusätzliche Einahmequelle, wobei man aktuell wohl lieber auf In-House-Schulungen verzichten sollte ^^


----------



## EyRaptor (17. März 2020)

Taxxor schrieb:


> Wäre doch eine gute zusätzliche Einahmequelle, wobei man aktuell wohl lieber auf In-House-Schulungen verzichten sollte ^^



Schulungen via Twitch stream oder irgendwas mit Patreon


----------



## gaussmath (18. März 2020)

Bähm! Und nein, dass ist nicht der Afterburner. Das ist pure CX...


----------



## gaussmath (20. März 2020)

Der aktuelle Stand der Planung und Entwicklung: wir haben die Formatgeschichten (Sensordaten auf Overlay) im Griff. Taxxor hat mal wieder gezaubert. @Taxxor Vielleicht postet du mal ein Bild vom aktuellen Stand später. Ansonsten war klar, dass es nicht einfach so laufen wird, dass wir die Lib nehmen, integrieren und alle happy sind. Es sind Bugs aufgetreten, die behoben werden müssen usw. Aus der NVAPI könnte auch mehr rausgeholt werden. Die Sensordaten vom Mainboard sind leider unbrauchbar, das mussten wir deaktivieren.

Wir sind dran. Allerdings wird das mit der Beta noch ein wenig dauern. Der Durchstich zur Visualisierung der Sensordaten fehlt ja auch noch...

Bleibt gesund Leute.
gaussmath


----------



## Taxxor (20. März 2020)

Hier ein Bild vom aktuellen Stand. Nicht wundern wegen der CPU Last, Folding@Home läuft im Hintergrund^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für die CPU haben wir die Last für jeden Thread, die Taktrate aber nur pro Kern.
Macht so auch Sinn, da die zwei Threads eines Kerns keinen unterschiedlichen Takt haben können, wir haben die Einträge standardmäßig so gruppiert, dass für jeden Kern immer der erste und zweite Thread hintereinander stehen.

Zusätzlich haben wir mit "CPU Max" die Auslastung des aktuell meist belasteten Threads mit reinprogrammiert. Das wird speziell für die spätere Auswertung in CX interessant, da man nur mit der Auslastung der gesamten CPU(die Summe aller Auslastungen geteilt durch die Threadzahl) kein CPU Limit sehen kann.
Man liest ja öfter mal Posts wo gesagt wird, dass ein CPU Limit gar nicht sein kann, da die CPU ja nur bei 30% ist. Zukünftig kann man in CX dann die CPU Total Load sowie die Max Thread Load als Graph über den Frametimes einblenden und den Leuten zeigen, worauf es ankommt^^

Die verfügbaren Sensoren in der Liste sind abhängig von der jeweiligen Hardware, ich habe z.B. mit meiner 5700XT den Eintrag "GPU Total", was dem Chip verbrauch entspricht, den einem auch die Radeon Software anzeigt oder dem ASIC Verbrauch in HWInfo.
Bei gaussmath mit seiner 2080Ti heißt der Sensor "GPU Power", was dann dem Gesamtverbrauch der Karte entspricht.

Dafür habe ich haufenweise Temperatursensoren, GPU Core, CPU Hotspot, GPU VRM Core, GPU Memory, während die 2080Ti nur GPU Core anbietet. Dafür kann dort wiederum die VRAM Belegung angezeigt werden was bei mir nicht geht.

In eurer Liste wird also nichts drinstehen, was ihr nicht nutzen könnt, dafür aber alles, was wir aus eurer HW rausbekommen.


----------



## Falcony6886 (21. März 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Bitte mal verlinken, wenn's fertig ist.



Der Benchmarkvergleich ist jetzt online in meinem Tagebuch! Die Screenshots habe ich in Original-Größe genutzt, da sie beim Verkleinern auf 900 Pixel Breite leider unscharf wurden - warum auch immer...


----------



## PCGH_Dave (25. März 2020)

Das sieht wirklich spannend aus 
Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit, die Farbe des Overlay anzupassen? Es passiert zwar selten, aber bei Spielen mit Sonnenschein und blauen Himmel geht das OSD etwas unter.


----------



## gaussmath (25. März 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Das sieht wirklich spannend aus , die Farbe des Overlay anzupassen? Es passiert zwar selten, aber bei Spielen mit Sonnenschein und blauen Himmel geht das OSD etwas unter.


Ich wusste gar nicht, dass ihr die Sonne seht.  Ne, ist aber geplant...


----------



## Taxxor (25. März 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Das sieht wirklich spannend aus
> Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit, die Farbe des Overlay anzupassen? Es passiert zwar selten, aber bei Spielen mit Sonnenschein und blauen Himmel geht das OSD etwas unter.



Also abseits davon, dass das geplant ist, hast du das "On-Screen Display fill" und  "On-Screen Display shadow" im RTSS aktiviert? Also dass das Overlay einen halb transparenten Hintergrund hat. Damit sind die Farben eigentlich komplett egal für die Sichtbarkeit und es geht nur noch um Vorlieben^^


----------



## PCGH_Dave (26. März 2020)

Taxxor schrieb:


> Also abseits davon, dass das geplant ist, hast du das "On-Screen Display fill" und  "On-Screen Display shadow" im RTSS aktiviert? Also dass das Overlay einen halb transparenten Hintergrund hat. Damit sind die Farben eigentlich komplett egal für die Sichtbarkeit und es geht nur noch um Vorlieben^^


Das habe ich aus ästhetischen Gründen nicht aktiviert. Ich mag den Rahmen nicht.


----------



## gaussmath (28. März 2020)

Wir haben entschieden, dass wir in die Beta Phase gehen. Die aktuellste Beta gibt's jetzt immer hier. Einfach das letzte Build von release__1.5.0 runterladen.

*What's new?*


Revision of the "Synchronization" page
New approach on input lag calculation (upper and lower bounds of possible input lag) 
Removed "display changed time" info and replaced it with "until displayed time" 
 
New hardware sensor logging
Many sensors added to the overlay configuration 
Sensor logging for CPU/GPU(load, power, temp) and RAM (usage) 
Optional graphs for sensor info on "Analysis" page 
Sensor statistics tab on "Analysis" page 
 
New "Cloud" page
Upload records and recieve an ID link to share 
Download records to a selected folder using an ID link 
Log in on CX and capframex.com to see all uploaded sessions together with their ID 
Option to share new game name and ignore entries with us and to automatically recieve updates for this list 
 
Record folder management expander
Choose a root folder and get every sub folder as tree view 
Create/delete and jump to folders 
 
Changed capture file format from csv to json (csv files remain compatible) 

*Enhancements*


Better performance on changing record info 
Replaced ProcessGameNameMatchingList and ProcessIgnoreList textfiles with a single json file (old files can be deleted) 

*Bug fixes*


Marking of outliers on "Aggregation" page changes when scrolling 
 
Bitte testet die Software und meldet Bugs hier im Thread.


----------



## TheNewNow (29. März 2020)

Ich habe es gestern mal ausprobiert und bin über keine gravierenden Bugs gestolpert. Das meiste hat reibungslos funktioniert. Aber ein paar Kleinigkeiten:

Bei den Overlay Items gibt es anscheinend 3 Profile (zumindest sieht es so aus). Jedoch ist immer in allen dasselbe drinnen. Ich hatte mal einen Reset, dass bestimmte Sensoren wieder abgewählt waren (vielleicht habe ich auch nicht gespeichert). Mit den Overlay hatte ich sonst keine Probleme. 

Als ich auf den Login Button gedrückt habe ist das Programm abgestürzt (ist die Funktion schon für die Beta verfügbar?)

Ansonsten nur noch ein paar Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten:
Dateien innerhalb von CX zu anderen Ordnern kopieren. Ich hatte vorher keine Ordner und würde jetzt gerne ein bisschen sortieren, muss das aber mit Windows selber machen. Es kann ja auch passieren, dass man im falschen Subfolder aufnimmt und dann kopieren müsste.

Plotten einzelner Sensor Daten zu den Frametimes. Also nicht alle CPU Kerne, aber zum Beispiel sowas wie Speicher Nutzung, GPU Auslastung, höchste Kernauslastung etc.

Morgen teste ich noch ein bisschen mehr. Vielleicht habe ich dann neues Feedback.


----------



## gaussmath (30. März 2020)

TheNewNow schrieb:


> Ich habe es gestern mal ausprobiert und bin über keine gravierenden Bugs gestolpert. Das meiste hat reibungslos funktioniert.



Danke fürs Testen.  



TheNewNow schrieb:


> Bei den Overlay Items gibt es anscheinend 3 Profile (zumindest sieht es so aus). Jedoch ist immer in allen dasselbe drinnen. Ich hatte mal einen Reset, dass bestimmte Sensoren wieder abgewählt waren (vielleicht habe ich auch nicht gespeichert). Mit den Overlay hatte ich sonst keine Probleme.



Ja genau, es gibt insgesamt drei Profile, die man unabhängig voneinander konfigurieren kann. Initial ist es so, dass erstmal alle gleich sind. Das haben wir so gemacht, damit erstmal eine minimale Konfiguration vorhanden ist. Die Profile unterscheiden sich erst dann, wenn man was ändert *und *speichert. Der "Reset" kam bestimmt dadurch zustande, dass du vergessen hast zu speichern. Sollte das trotz Speicherns so sein, ist es natürlich ein Bug. Schau' dir das bitte nochmal an.



TheNewNow schrieb:


> Als ich auf den Login Button gedrückt habe ist das Programm abgestürzt (ist die Funktion schon für die Beta verfügbar?)



Welche Version verwendest du? Schick mal bitte das Log-File unter MyDocuments\CapFrameX\Logging an devtechprofile@hotmail.com. Ansonsten installiere bitte nochmal die letzte Version (Sun Mar 29 22:00:50 UTC 2020 67423485) aus dem Link von oben.



TheNewNow schrieb:


> Plotten einzelner Sensor Daten zu den Frametimes. Also nicht alle CPU  Kerne, aber zum Beispiel sowas wie Speicher Nutzung, GPU Auslastung,  höchste Kernauslastung etc.



Das ist bereits möglich. Klick mal unten auf "Additional Graphs" auf der Analysis Seite.


----------



## gaussmath (30. März 2020)

Hier ist eine neue Version der v1.5.0 Beta. Wir haben noch einige  Kleinigkeiten verbessert. Insbesondere Leute, die Crashes gleich beim  Start haben, sollten die Versionen installieren.

Download wieder auf GitHub: Release CapFrameX v1.5.0 beta . DevTechProfile/CapFrameX . GitHub


----------



## TheNewNow (30. März 2020)

Die neuen Versionen kommen ja schneller als ich Zeit habe herumzuprobieren  . 
Jedenfalls das Login Problem hat sich mit der neusten Version von der anderen Webseite gelöst. 
Das die Profile zurückgesetzt wurden ist auch nicht mehr vorgekommen. Dabei war ich mir doch sicher gespeichert zu haben.
Das man bereits Sensor Daten auf den Graph anzeigen kann habe ich völlig übersehen. Jedoch wäre der freie Speicher auch interessant. Zum Beispiel um zu sehen, ob Spikes mit Überfüllung und Leerung des Speichers zusammenhängen, wie das bei einer GTX 970 aussieht ...
Die Github Version werde auch ich mal auf meinen Laptop testen, denn da hatte ich das Problem, dass es nicht gestartet war. Allerdings war die Windowsinstallation recht fragwürdig und wollte erstmal Windows neuinstallieren. Aber jetzt teste ich erstmal mit der neuen Version und Windows kommt später neu drauf.

Die neuen Funktionen sind aufjedenfall top


----------



## PCGH_Manu (7. April 2020)

Es mag etwas ketzerisch und/oder zu weit gedacht sein, aber: Wäre denn eine Quasi-Standalone-Version mit eigenem Overlay OHNE RTSS denkbar? 

Wenn ich Notebooks teste, darf ich den RTSS jedesmal extra installieren und das macht fast jedes Mal irgendwelche anderen Probleme. Entweder jammert er wegen irgendeiner fehlenden DirectX-Datei oder will irgendein -net Framework, das aber schon drauf ist. Durch Hin- und Herinstalliererei kann ich das meistens lösen, ist aber nervig bei jedem neuen Notebook.

Ich mache es mittlerweile so, dass ich einfach ohne Overlay benche, aber das ist halt nicht so toll.


----------



## gaussmath (7. April 2020)

Hatte ich tatsächlich versucht. DX11+12 hatte ich noch bezwungen, aber bei Vulkan hörte der Spaß auf. ^^ Keiner im Team besitzt im Augenblick das Know-How, das zu realisieren. Es muss ja nicht nicht irgendwie implementiert werden, sondern zuverlässig und performant. Genau das bietet RTSS. Deswegen haben wir uns für diesen Weg entschieden. Kann sein, dass ich demnächst richtig Bock drauf habe, mich in die Materie reinzufuchsen. Es gibt durchaus einige Dinge, die ich gerne anders machen würde.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (8. April 2020)

Vulkan?! Benutzt das jemand wirklich zum Spielen?? Ohne Quark: Dachte mir schon, dass es einen guten Grund für RTSS gibt  Ist ja auch nur ein Luxusproblem. Ansonsten ist einfach ein Traum, direkt nach dem Durchlauf die Frametimes vor der Nase zu haben!


----------



## Patrikpcgamer (12. April 2020)

Gerade geladet, so wollte es gerade bei Metro Exodus Testen Capture abschliessen aber wo finde ich nun die Datei ? das frage ich mich, und ist es möglich das Custom Gpu und Cpu Namen untereinander zu platzieren da dass sonst fast bis in die Bildmitte geht was dosch stört. 

Undervolting ist nicht möglich? Wie bei Msdi AB oder kommt sowas noch dann wäre es perfekt.


----------



## gaussmath (12. April 2020)

Patrikpcgamer schrieb:


> so wollte es gerade bei Metro Exodus Testen Capture abschliessen aber wo finde ich nun die Datei ?



Nach der Aufnahme befindet sich die Datei in der Liste auf der linken Seite. Sollte dort nichts auftauchen
* überprüfe auf der Overlay Seite, ob die Option "Aggregation of run history" aktiviert ist. Wenn ja, entferne den Haken bei "Save aggregated result only"
* oder überprüfe auf der Capture Seite, ob mehr als ein Prozess in "Running processes" Liste enthalten ist. Verschiebe in diesem Fall den ungewünschten Prozess auf die Ignoreliste.




Patrikpcgamer schrieb:


> das frage ich mich, und ist es möglich das Custom Gpu und Cpu Namen untereinander zu platzieren da dass sonst fast bis in die Bildmitte geht was dosch stört.



Das ist möglich und es funktioniert genau so wie beim Afterburner über den "Group name" in der "Overlay items" Liste. Wähle für jeden Eintrag einen eigenen Gruppennamen, z.B. so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Speichern nicht vergessen!* Die Bezeichnungen für die Hardware können in den Optionen selbst gewählt werden, siehe Screenshot. Hinweis: beim Eingeben des Gruppennamens darf man das Feld nicht mit dem Cursor verlassen, da man sonst nicht mehr tippen kann. Ich glaube das ändern wir noch, oder @Taxxor? 



Patrikpcgamer schrieb:


> Undervolting ist nicht möglich? Wie bei Msdi AB oder kommt sowas noch dann wäre es perfekt.



Mit Nvidia Karten würde das gehen. Bei AMD Karten ist es weitaus schwieriger, deshalb bieten wir das nicht an. Wir wollen keine Single-Vendor Lösungen.


----------



## EyRaptor (12. April 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Hinweis: beim Eingeben des Gruppennamens darf man das Feld nicht mit dem Cursor verlassen, da man sonst nicht mehr tippen kann. Ich glaube das ändern wir noch, oder @Taxxor?



Jaaa bitte ändert das. 
Ich bin da inzwischen echt oft drübergestolpert.


----------



## gaussmath (12. April 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Jaaa bitte ändert das.
> Ich bin da inzwischen echt oft drübergestolpert.



Habs gerade eben schon gemacht. ^^


----------



## Patrikpcgamer (13. April 2020)

So alles geregelt habs auf mewinen Wunschordner umgestellt dann gings. Wäre noch Undervolting dabei würde ich Msi AB deinstallieren. 

Klasse Programm Respekt!!

Wurde das mit C++ geschrieben?


----------



## gaussmath (13. April 2020)

Den Afterburner werden wir wohl erstmal nicht ersetzen. CX wurde mit C# und C++ programmiert, hauptsächlich C#.


----------



## Patrikpcgamer (16. April 2020)

Gibt es einen framelimiter?

Ich weis nicht wie man custom gpu namen speichern kann. ausserdem zeigt mir das Programm an das ich meine karte von vorhin drin habe nicht die navi^^


----------



## gaussmath (16. April 2020)

Patrikpcgamer schrieb:


> Gibt es einen framelimiter?


Nimm doch den von RTSS. Der funktioniert super. 



Patrikpcgamer schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht wie man custom gpu namen speichern kann. ausserdem zeigt mir das Programm an das ich meine karte von vorhin drin habe nicht die navi^^



Installiere mal besser die neuste Beta. Wir haben das heute erst überarbeitet.

Download (Thu Apr 16 17:00:51): Index of /release__1.5.0/16.04.2020

Um die Beschreibung für die GPU zu ändern, gehst du zu den Optionen oben rechts. Bei "Hardware info" source wählst du "Custom description". Danach kannst du die Beschreibung anpassen. Durch Schließen des Options-Popup wird ein Update Trigger ans Overlay geschickt, um die Beschreibung dort zu aktualisieren. Das ist das, was wir heute angepasst haben. Man musste bisher neustarten. Das war unpraktisch.


----------



## gaussmath (17. April 2020)

Der Release der 1.5.0 rückt immer näher. Wir werden das wohl dieses WE angehen, wenn nichts Gravierendes dazwischen kommt. Diesmal haben wir uns mit der Beta-Phase etwas mehr Zeit gelassen, was sich durchaus gelohnt hat. Tatsächlich konnten wir noch einige Sachen fixen und verbessern, wobei das Feedback aus der Community wirklich hilfreich war. Es kamen Rückmeldungen aus der ganzen Welt. Das finde ich ganz besonders beeindruckend, weil es zeigt, dass CapFrameX auch international von den Usern angenommen wird. 

Die neuen Features machen den Release 1.5.0 zu einem ganz besonderen. Noch nie haben wir so viel neue Dinge in CX integriert. Das konnte nur mit vereinten Kräften gelingen. Wir sind ja nun zu dritt und das hat man am "Output" tatsächlich gemerkt. Danke ans Team an dieser Stelle. 

Also kurzum, Release folgt die nächsten Tage. Viel Spaß mit der Software.

Euer CX-Team


----------



## gaussmath (18. April 2020)

Den Worten folgen Taten. Download Release v.1.5.0




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taxxor (19. April 2020)

In der 1.5.0 hat sich dann doch auf den letzten Metern noch ein kleiner Fehler eingeschlichen, der aber potenziell schwere Folgen haben kann.

Die Balken für den average FPS Wert und den Median FPS Wert sind genau in der umgekehrten Reihenfolge zu ihren Beschriftungen, wer also beide gleichzeitig anzeigen lässt, bei dem ist der average FPS Wert derjenige der mit Median betitelt ist und umgekehrt.

Den Fehler habe ich schon behoben(ich hatte ihn schließlich auch eingebaut...)
Jeder der die Version bisher geladen hat, also bitte morgen noch mal vorbeischauen und die gefixte Version installieren.


----------



## gaussmath (19. April 2020)

Der Standardinstaller und die Portable Version sind korrigiert und auf GitHub eingecheckt: 
Release CapFrameX v1.5.0 . DevTechProfile/CapFrameX . GitHub

Ich hab's mit Octave gegengecheckt, siehe Screenshot.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falcony6886 (22. April 2020)

Wirklich grandios! Kann ich nur immer wieder betonen! Es macht mir mit CapFrameX gerade richtig Spaß, mein altes Hobby wieder aufleben zu lassen!

Durch den Kingdom Come Benchmark und die Erklärung von Dave habe ich jetzt erstmal gerafft, wie man drei Runs macht und der Durchschnittswert automatisch ermittelt wird! Einfach mega! [emoji108]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Dave (22. April 2020)

Gern 

Freut euch auf ein großes Special zu CX. Geht aller Voraussicht nach am Freitag online. Dort erwähne ich natürlich auch unseren KCD-Thread, sozusagen den ersten PCGH-Feldtest zur Cloud-Funktion


----------



## gaussmath (22. April 2020)

Falcony6886 schrieb:


> Wirklich grandios! Kann ich nur immer wieder betonen! Es macht mir mit CapFrameX gerade richtig Spaß, mein altes Hobby wieder aufleben zu lassen!



Das Lob geht doch mal runter wie Öl. Danke.


----------



## gaussmath (23. April 2020)

Wir haben uns entschieden, rasch eine neue Folgeversion zu releasen,  weil das Feedback aus der Community letztlich gezeigt hat, dass es noch  einige Probleme gab. Das sind wir angegangen und hier nun das Ergebnis,  nämlich die Version 1.5.1: CapFrameX

Es gibt sogar einige weitere Features. Danke für die Hilfe, Leute.  Greetz gehen auch insbesondere an den verrückten aber sympathischen  Haufen vom RAM OC Discord. Ihr seid die besten.


----------



## gaussmath (10. Mai 2020)

Wir arbeiten zur Zeit an einer aufgeschlüsselten Power Topologie für  Nvidia Grafikkarten. Dabei geht es darum, den Verbrauch für den Chip und  den Gesamtverbrauch getrennt aufzuführen. Um sicher zu gehen, dass  das auch bei älteren Karten und kleineren Turings funktioniert, habe ich  eine kleine Testapp erstellt, die das ganze ausliest. 

Bitte führt die _NvAPISample.exe_ einmal per Konsole (cmd) aus und teilt  mir mit, was ausgegeben wird. Danke für eure Unterstützung.


----------



## Sinusspass (10. Mai 2020)

Habs mal mit 2 2080ti gemacht. Ich weiß, vielleicht nicht gerade die zielführendste Kombo, aber Daten sind Daten.

```
Nv Power Topology Info
[GPU] 4,747%
[Board] 4,712%
```
So wie ich das sehe, sind da die Werte vertauscht. Zudem zeigt er nur die Werte für eine Karte bzw. GPU0 an, weitere Karten werden nicht aufgeführt. Ich nehme mal an, letzteres  soll so.


----------



## gaussmath (10. Mai 2020)

Danke! Ja, m-GPU wird in der Testapp nicht berücksichtigt. Außerdem machen die Werte keinen Sinn. Ich habe jetzt auch Feedback von anderen Usern bekommen.


----------



## Sinusspass (10. Mai 2020)

Also sinnlos würde ich sie jetzt nicht nennen, das kommt schon hin in % vom Powertarget. HwInfo sagt vergleichbare Werte; wenn man die Werte einmal tauscht, sind 4,712% für die Gpu und 4,747% für die ganze Karte nicht unmöglich.


----------



## gaussmath (10. Mai 2020)

Ja, die Werte sind Murks. Ich habe jetzt sogar noch zusätzlich "Power Usage in PCM" für die unterschiedlichen Domains gecheckt. Das macht überhaupt keinen Sinn, wenn man bedenkt, dass Delta = Board - GPU bis zu 40 Watt und mehr ausmachen kann. 

Dass die Werte vertauscht sein könnten, ist es auch nicht, siehe meine mehrmalige Abfrage der Werte auch unter Last.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich muss Nvidia erstmal kontaktieren. Solche Fantasiewerte baue ich nicht in die Software ein.


----------



## gaussmath (11. Mai 2020)

Igor hat auch noch was dazu geschrieben. Hardwareseitig sind die Sensoren gar nicht dafür ausgelegt. Das Vorhaben müssen wir wohl oder übel begraben. Ist schade, nützt aber nichts.

Ich hoffe, dass AMD irgendwann mal auch auf die Board-Power geht.


----------



## KaterTom (11. Mai 2020)

Okay, dann bleibt mehr Zeit für andere optimierungen. Ich hätte gerne noch den Takt der CPU Kerne in den Sensor Statistics. Gerade beim Ryzen interessant!


----------



## gaussmath (11. Mai 2020)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne noch den Takt der CPU Kerne in den Sensor Statistics. Gerade beim Ryzen interessant!



Wir haben zwei y-Achsen in dem Graphen. Eine Achse ist für Frametimes/FPS und die rechte Achse ist für %-Werte. Dann bräuchten wir ja noch eine 3. Achse, um den Takt auftragen zu können. Hmmm... ^^


----------



## KaterTom (11. Mai 2020)

Was denn für Achsen? Ich meine die Zahlen im Sensor Tab auf der Analysis Seite. Da wo CPU Auslastung, GPU Auslastung uund Temperaturen stehen. Also ich möchte Zahlen, keine Kurven.


----------



## gaussmath (11. Mai 2020)

Dir reichen Zahlen, also Min, Max und Average? Will man nicht den Verlauf des Taktes sehen?


----------



## KaterTom (11. Mai 2020)

Ja, mir reichen Zahlen. Wie hoch boosten die einzelnen Kerne maximal unter Last  und welcher Takt liegt die meiste Zeit an?

Und sorry, dass ich manchmal so spät antworte, das sieht unhöflich aus, aber ich bin sozusagen die ganze Woche unterwegs und kann nicht jederzeit schreiben.


----------



## gaussmath (11. Mai 2020)

So, ich habe die Tage die Sensoranbindung für Nvidia Karten komplett  überarbeitet. Ich habe nun alles aus der NvAPI rausgequetscht, was  wirklich interessant ist. Hier mal als Beispiel alle Stats für die GPU  und den Rest deaktiviert. 

PL = Power Limit 
TL = Temperatur Limit
VL = Voltage Limit

... als Erläuterung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (12. Mai 2020)

@KaterTom: Ich habe das jetzt mal implementiert mit dem Takt. Eine eindeutige Sache ist es allerdings nicht. Nimmt man jetzt den mittleren Takt oder den minimalen/maximalen? Ich habe mich für den Max Boost/Takt entschieden. Anbei ein Beispiel mit meinem i9 mit festem Takt. Das Takt kann mit dem eingestellten PL in Gaming Workloads gehalten werden, deshalb gibts keinen Unterschied zwischen Min/Max/Average.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KaterTom (12. Mai 2020)

Danke! Selbst ausprobieren kann ich das erst am Wochenende.


----------



## sentinel1 (13. Mai 2020)

Hier mal ein Test mit G-Sync:

https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/677194d7-5977-40ee-9ba9-74a6e53e0cf6

Ich denke mal, dass es gut aussieht, natürlich bremst die CPU enorm, dafür kann ich aber quasi lüfterlos spielen, der GPU-Lüfter dreht erst ab 81°C von 0 auf 49 Prozent hoch.


----------



## gaussmath (13. Mai 2020)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass es gut aussieht, natürlich bremst die CPU enorm, dafür kann ich aber quasi lüfterlos spielen, der GPU-Lüfter dreht erst ab 81°C von 0 auf 49 Prozent hoch.



Rund 70 FPS beim P0.2 würde ich nicht unbedingt gut finden in CS:GO. Vielleicht doch besser mal den Kühler anwerfen... ^^


----------



## sentinel1 (14. Mai 2020)

Mit Lüfter war es nicht besser, es ist halt ein CPU - Spiel.

https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/c2ddf449-5769-4da2-97e4-f5acbdfd7743


----------



## McZonk (26. Mai 2020)

Ich beschäftige mich gerade in v. 1.5.1 eingehend mit der Run-Aggregation. Ich lasse dabei 3 Wdh.-Läufe mit jeweils 20 Sekunden Laufzeit zusammenfassen und lege dabei  immer auch alle Einzelläufe im Tool ab ("save aggregated runs only" ist deaktiviert).

Was mir in dem Kontext aufgefallen ist:  Lauf Nr. 1 + 2 (0 - 20 Sek.) differenzieren von der Laufzeit von Lauf Nr. 3 (40-60 s). Der aggregierte Lauf hat eigentlich wie erwartet 60 Sek. Laufzeit (3x 20 Sek). Ist die variierende Laufzeit bei den Einzelläufen aber so gewollt?

​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (26. Mai 2020)

Mahlzeit Zonk,

die Aggregationsmethode ist tatsächlich tief durchdacht und diskutiert worden im Team. Das sind Vorteile:


durch Verkettung der Frametimes werden diese unverfälscht dargestellt
gemittelte Frametimes würden ohne diesen Ansatz hinsichtlich Peaks/Ausreißern geglättet dargestellt werden -> Informationverlust
die Berechnung des Mittelwertes ist math. korrekt (Mittelwert der Mittelwerte ungleich Mittelwert der aggregierten Frametimes)
Perzentile werden konsistenter bezgl. Ausreißern behandelt, P1 von 40 60 60 ist nahezu 60

Die Antwort ist also: ja. Das ist voll beabsichtigt. Das Prinzip lässt sich auch schön so zusammenfassen: Die Frametimes werden so darstellt, als würdest du die selbe Szene in unmittelbarer Folge dreimal hintereinander ablaufen.

Grüße, gm


----------



## McZonk (26. Mai 2020)

Hi Gauss,

danke für dein schnelles Feedback. Soweit so verstanden ( zumindest was das aggregierte Result anbelangt). 

 Aber ich glaube mein Aua ist noch nicht klar rübergekommen:

Run1 (Einzelergebnis) hat 0...20 Sek. Laufzeit auf der x-Achse
Run2 (Einzelergebnis) hat 0...20 Sek. Laufzeit auf der x-Achse
Run3 (Einzelergebnis) hat* 40...60 Sek. *Laufzeit auf der x-Achse
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ges. (Aggregiert) hat 0...60 Sek. Laufzeit auf der x-Achse. 

Mir ging es maßgeblich um das Rot.


----------



## gaussmath (26. Mai 2020)

Autsch, das ist ein Bug! Sorry für die lange Leitung. Aber war doch mal interessant ein paar Hintergründe und so...  Taucht der Bug immer auf? Ist das reproduzierbar?


----------



## McZonk (26. Mai 2020)

Alles gut, ich steh auf technische und statistische Hintergründe!  Da ich es auch noch nie losgelassen habe an dieser Stelle nochmal ein ganz großes Lob für Eure Arbeit. Da lupfe ich echt die Kappe! 

Hab gerade noch einen Witcher3-Lauf probeweise nachgeschoben gehabt - Sieht reproduzierbar aus.


----------



## gaussmath (26. Mai 2020)

Jut, Bug identifiziert, Fix incoming... Danke fürs Reporten!


----------



## gaussmath (26. Mai 2020)

Was machst du für Sachen Zonk? Ich kann den Bug nicht reproduzieren. Wahrscheinlich hat Taxxor oder Nafi das schon behoben?! Teste mal bitte diese Beta (v1.5.2): Index of /release__1.5.2/23.05.2020


----------



## McZonk (26. Mai 2020)

Hab den 1.5.2 Beta gerade getestet - selbes Ergebnis. 2x 0...20 Sek. und einmal 40...60 Sek.  

Bei den Einstellungen kann ich ja auch nix groß falsch machen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (26. Mai 2020)

Kann sein, dass ich "Mark & Replace" nicht verwendet hatte. Sensor Logging ist aktiviert? Welche CPU hast du? Wurde SotTR im Fenstermodus getestet?


----------



## McZonk (26. Mai 2020)

Sensor Logging aktiv, R5 3600X, SotTR im exklusiven Vollbild.


----------



## blazethelight (30. Mai 2020)

@ Gaussmath: 
Hut ab, das Tool ist immer noch klasse & das größste Lob ist glaube ich, wenn es die Redaktionen (CB, HW Luxx & PCGH) es auch für die eigenen Analysen gerne nutzen & mittlerweile anderen Tools vorziehen.

Danke dir nochmals!

Habe mal ein kleines Video hochgeladen, wie man über einen Registry Tweak wieder Zugriff auf die Gaming Funktionen bei der AMD Vega Frontier Edition erhält inkl. Benches mit CapFrameX: YouTube


----------



## gaussmath (30. Mai 2020)

blazethelight schrieb:


> @ Gaussmath:
> Hut ab, das Tool ist immer noch klasse & das größste Lob ist glaube ich, wenn es die Redaktionen (CB, HW Luxx & PCGH) es auch für die eigenen Analysen gerne nutzen & mittlerweile anderen Tools vorziehen.



Verwendet die HW Luxx Redaktion CX? Hatte ich noch gar nicht mitbekommen... ^^


----------



## gaussmath (31. Mai 2020)

@McZonk: Wir haben heute gemeinschaftlich den Bug behoben. Schau' mal, ob das nun bei dir korrekt funktioniert: Index of /release__1.5.2/30.05.2020


----------



## McZonk (31. Mai 2020)

Ich vermelde Bug fixed (3x 0-20s). Vielen Dank! *[SUB][SUP]
[/SUP][/SUB]*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KaterTom (31. Mai 2020)

Auch wenn die Beta nnicht für mich gedacht war konnte ich meine Neugier nicht bremsen...und bin begeistert!  Schön dass der CPU Takt jetzt in den Sensor Statistics mit drin ist. Gerade beim Ryzen ist das sehr interessant. Auch über die erweiterung des Overlays um weitere wichtige Daten habe ich mich sehr gefreut! Euer Programm mit seinem Overlay hat den Afterburner jetzt bei mir endgültig abgelöst. So sieht das bei mir mit dem CPU Takt aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (31. Mai 2020)

@KaterTom: Hast du dir die Beta einfach geschnappt?  Ist auch noch mehr enthalten in dieser Beta: 


Multi Selection von OSD Einträgen (und dann per D&D verschiebbar) 
Power Limit (0/1) für Nvidia Karten 
Online/Realtime Metriken auf dem Overlay 
Capture Daten können wieder als CSV exportiert werden 

Aber wieso taktet dein 3800X so niedrig?


----------



## KaterTom (31. Mai 2020)

Ein gutes Pferd springt nur so hoch wie es muss. Ich habe meinen Monitor auf 95 Hz eingestellt und brauche deshalb auch nicht mehr als 95 FPS. Die FPS fallen auch nur selten unter 90. Die Leistung reicht also völlig aus, weshalb sollte er also höher takten?

Aber ich habe tatsächlich nicht alles auf Standard. Im Bios habe ich den efficiency Mode aktiviert der dafür sorgt, dass die CPU nicht gleich bei jeder Mausbewegung auf 4 GHz springt sondern nur bei hoher Last hochtaktet. Ausserdem habe ich noch den Energiesparplan V4 aus dem CB Forum aktiv.


----------



## gaussmath (31. Mai 2020)

Ok, daher weht der Wind. Ich wünschte mein Cascade Lake i9 hätte auch einen "Efficiency Mode"!


----------



## KaterTom (31. Mai 2020)

Hier mal der integrierte Benchmark in AC Odyssey, wo mehr CPU Leistung gebraucht wird:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (31. Mai 2020)

Hier mal mein Cascade Lake Monster.


----------



## Da_Obst (31. Mai 2020)

Hallo und erstmal ein großes Dankeschön für dieses tolle Tool, mittlerweile ist das bei meinen Standard-Anwendungen drinnen und kommt häufig zum Einsatz. 
Ich hab aktuell HWInfo und RT installiert um mir ein OSD zeichnen zu lassen, beim RT gibt's 'ne schicke Option um sich einen Frametime-Graphen zeichnen zu lassen. 
Wenn ich das OSD von CX aktiviere, dann ersetzt mir dieses aber den Frametime-Graphen des RT's. Gibt's da eventuell eine Möglichkeit das zu umgehen, vielleicht übersehe ich einfach was?

So sieht das aus: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist aber echt nicht tragisch, nur eine Nuance, kann ja schnell das OSD an- und ab-schalten. 

Und eine andere Frage noch, auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass hier nicht unbedingt der richtige Ort dafür ist. 
Wenn ich mir in TM2 die P0,1 angucke, nachdem ich das Spiel ohne FPS-Lock laufen hab lassen, dann lande ich da bei ~144FPS. 
Sobald ich aber einen 143FPS-Lock aktiv schalte, dann knicken die P0,1 auf ~117FPS ein. Ich hab's mit dem Limiter vom RT, dem internen Limiter und dem im Treiber ausprobiert. 
Irgendwie geht mir das nicht ein. Klar, die Baseline ist niedriger, aber die CPU hat ja genug Dampf um höhere Werte zu halten, wieso bricht die dann so nach unten weg? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkearth27 (1. Juni 2020)

Du kannst im Overlay Menü unter Framerate rechts neben APP die Haken setzen, dann hast du ebenfalls die Graphen drin.


----------



## gaussmath (1. Juni 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Ist aber echt nicht tragisch, nur eine Nuance, kann ja schnell das OSD an- und ab-schalten.



Dark hat dir ja schon den entsprechenden Tipp gegeben. 



Da_Obst schrieb:


> Und eine andere Frage noch, auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass hier nicht unbedingt der richtige Ort dafür ist.
> Wenn ich mir in TM2 die P0,1 angucke, nachdem ich das Spiel ohne FPS-Lock laufen hab lassen, dann lande ich da bei ~144FPS.
> Sobald ich aber einen 143FPS-Lock aktiv schalte, dann knicken die P0,1 auf ~117FPS ein. Ich hab's mit dem Limiter vom RT, dem internen Limiter und dem im Treiber ausprobiert.
> Irgendwie geht mir das nicht ein. Klar, die Baseline ist niedriger, aber die CPU hat ja genug Dampf um höhere Werte zu halten, wieso bricht die dann so nach unten weg?



Das Verhalten ist völlig normal und hat nichts mit der CPU zu tun. Diese Limiter fügen spezielle Sleeps zur Renderpipeline hinzu. Letztlich streut das immer um die Target Framerate herum ein wenig. P0.2 ist mit 117 FPS völlig normal und eher sogar harmlos. Ist gibt richtige Kartoffel-Limiter, da kommt dann nicht mal 143 FPS im Mittel raus. ^^


----------



## blazethelight (1. Juni 2020)

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man vielleicht (über die Windows Registrierung?) den AMD Treiber anpassen kann, damit die Temperaturen für Hotspot, Speicher und den SOC Takt wieder angezeigt werden und als Sensor zur Verfügung stehen?


----------



## gaussmath (1. Juni 2020)

blazethelight schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man vielleicht (über die Windows Registrierung?) den AMD Treiber anpassen kann, damit die Temperaturen für Hotspot, Speicher und den SOC Takt wieder angezeigt werden und als Sensor zur Verfügung stehen?



Habe ich was verpasst? Was genau funktioniert nicht? Welcher Treiber, welche Grafikkarte?


----------



## blazethelight (1. Juni 2020)

Bei der AMD Vega Frontier Edition werden die oben genannten Sensoren nicht angezeigt...
Was aber an dem aktuellen Treiber liegen sollte... 
Siehe YouTube


----------



## gaussmath (1. Juni 2020)

Mit dem Vorgängertreiber ging aber alles?! Hast du mal einen Reset gemacht? Hast du die neuste Version von CX installiert?


----------



## blazethelight (1. Juni 2020)

Wie gesagt, das liegt nicht an CapFrameX sondern am Treiber selbst.

Seit dem Q3 2019 werden die Sensoren nicht mehr angezeigt (egal wo).

Denke werde mal zum Spaß den alten installieren, um eventuell durch einen Vergleich (Registry, Dateien) herausfinden zu können, was AMD da geändert haben könnte.

Dachte nur vielleicht, dass du das wissen könntest, durch deine Beziehungen zu AMD / Skills im Bereich Entwicklung... &#65533;&#65533;


Habe nun mal folgende Registry Werte mit dem alten (Pro Treiber mit Gaming Switch Mode) Treiber finden können, welche bei dem neuen nicht mehr vorhanden sind:
"KMDTst"=dword:00000001
"TestEnv"=dword:00000000
"DVRAnalytics"=dword:00000001
"InstType"=dword:00000001

Die vorhandenen DLLs mit dem alten Treiber (und allen Sensoren) sagen mir persönlich nichts. 

@gaussmath: Vielleicht aber dir?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (4. Juni 2020)

Wie einige vielleicht auf unserer Website bereits gesehen haben, haben  wir einen Sponsor für das Projekt gewinnen können. Die Unterstützung  könnte vom Timing her gar nicht besser kommen, denn wir hatten arge  Probleme mit dem Comet Lake Support in CapFrameX.

Daher danken wir Zed Up Gaming PC  herzlichst für das Bereitstellen des Z490 Comet Lake Bundles! Nun  können wir die Features ausgiebig testen und den Usern hoffentlich zügig  einen reibungslosen Betrieb bieten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da_Obst (4. Juni 2020)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Du kannst im Overlay Menü unter Framerate rechts neben APP die Haken setzen, dann hast du ebenfalls die Graphen drin.



Ah ja, danke für den Hinweis. Keine Ahnung wie ich das übersehen konnte. (^^)



gaussmath schrieb:


> Das Verhalten ist völlig normal und hat nichts mit der CPU zu tun. Diese Limiter fügen spezielle Sleeps zur Renderpipeline hinzu. Letztlich streut das immer um die Target Framerate herum ein wenig. P0.2 ist mit 117 FPS völlig normal und eher sogar harmlos. Ist gibt richtige Kartoffel-Limiter, da kommt dann nicht mal 143 FPS im Mittel raus. ^^



Gut zu wissen, danke für die Info. Dann bin ich mal beruhigt. 
Ohne Limiter möcht ich meine Spiele nicht laufen lassen, bloß hat mich das schon ein bisserl stutzig gemacht.


----------



## gaussmath (4. Juni 2020)

Braucht jemand zufällig das  Intel Mounting Kit für den be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 nicht und könnte mir das zuschicken?


----------



## Falcony6886 (4. Juni 2020)

Schreibe doch mal den BeQuiet-Support hier im Forum an, die sind da sehr hilfsbereit. Mir fehlte vor Jahren mal eine Schraube bei dem ersten Dark Rock. Die wurde mir zügig per Foren-Support zugeschickt.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## gaussmath (4. Juni 2020)

Dumme Frage, wie kann man den BeQuiet-Support anschreiben? ^^


----------



## Falcony6886 (4. Juni 2020)

Im Community-Center unter den Hersteller-Support Foren. Oder über die Webseite, da hatte ich letztes Jahr auch zügig eine Antwort zu einem Netzteil. Die senden euch das bestimmt zu, bei dem tollen Projekt! 

Ich habe meist einfach „frech“ eine PN an einen BeQuiet Mitarbeiter hier im Forum geschickt.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## blautemple (4. Juni 2020)

Einfach kurz anrufen. Der Support ist für gewöhnlich schnell und kompetent 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ZedUp (5. Juni 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Wie einige vielleicht auf unserer Website bereits gesehen haben, haben  wir einen Sponsor für das Projekt gewinnen können. Die Unterstützung  könnte vom Timing her gar nicht besser kommen, denn wir hatten arge  Probleme mit dem Comet Lake Support in CapFrameX.
> 
> Daher danken wir Zed Up Gaming PC  herzlichst für das Bereitstellen des Z490 Comet Lake Bundles! Nun  können wir die Features ausgiebig testen und den Usern hoffentlich zügig  einen reibungslosen Betrieb bieten.
> 
> ...



Haben wir gerne gemacht! Sehr geiles Tool!


----------



## gaussmath (7. Juni 2020)

It just works. Temperature works, package power works, everything just works.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://twitter.com/CapFrameX/status/1269341916128313347


----------



## blautemple (7. Juni 2020)

Goil, schick mal was zum testen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## gaussmath (7. Juni 2020)

Die alte Version vorher deinstallieren. Gegebenenfalls einen Reset der Config (Reset Button auf der Overlay Page) machen. 

1.5.2 Beta


----------



## blautemple (7. Juni 2020)

Die Auslastung wird jetzt nicht mehr angezeigt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (7. Juni 2020)

Die Auslastung kommt vom OS. Lösche am besten mal die Config Files unter MyDocuments\CapFrameX\OverlayConfiguration und mache zusätzlich einen Reset mit dem Button.


----------



## blautemple (7. Juni 2020)

Ein Träumchen. Funzt wunderbar:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (7. Juni 2020)

Ein Träumchen wird das hier.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blautemple (7. Juni 2020)

Uuh, das schaut noch besser aus ^^


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## KaterTom (7. Juni 2020)

Mit dem neuen  RTSS Overlay Editor kann man sich schon tolle Overlays basteln. Ich bin da allerdings zu blöd für. Da bleibe ich halt bei den oldschool zahlenreihen.


----------



## gaussmath (7. Juni 2020)

Unser Ziel ist es, das Handling bei der Konfiguration der neuen Overlay Optionen deutlich zu vereinfachen.


----------



## Falcony6886 (7. Juni 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ein Träumchen wird das hier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht grandios aus!


----------



## gaussmath (7. Juni 2020)

Falls sich jemand die 1.5.2 Beta herunterlädt, die Configs sind nicht mehr kompatibel mit der der 1.5.1. Die Dateien müssen entweder entfernt oder mit einem Reset überschrieben werden.


----------



## gaussmath (9. Juni 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



v1.5.2 mit Comet Lake Support und einigen weiteren Updates: CapFrameX - Downloads

*Die alten Overlay Configs sind nicht mehr kompatibel*. Man muss diese zwingend mit dem Reset Button zurücksetzen. Danach das Speichern nicht vergessen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Juni 2020)

Moin!

Wie bereits im BF5-Thread angerissen, wären wir für die neuen Benchessions (die sich wohl bis August ziehen) sehr an einer "maximal potenten" Version interessiert. Hättet ihr die v1.5.3.x schon bereit oder ist das noch zu wenig für einen Release? So und so: Extrem geile Arbeit. 

Beste Grüße,
Raff


----------



## Taxxor (27. Juni 2020)

"zu wenig" ist es sicherlich nicht, aber es soll eigentlich noch mehr rein^^

Ich kann euch aber den aktuellen Stand der 1.5.3 beta anbieten, da ist soweit alles drin was fertig ist.

CapFrameX 1.5.3beta

Und hier der bisherige Changelog:


> ## New features
> 
> * Added CPU performance per watt to metrics(requires records containing sensor data, GPU Perf/W following in later version)
> * Added "GPU load Limit (%)" to sensor statistics, showing the percentage of GPU load values that indicate a GPU limit (>= 97%)
> ...


----------



## gaussmath (28. Juni 2020)

Die Features sind aber noch nicht 100% durchgetestet. Ist halt Beta-Status, was aber unkritisch ist, weil die Kernkomponenten fürs Aufzeichnen der Frametimes davon unberührt sind.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. Juni 2020)

Moin!

Vielen Dank für die Infos und den Download. Wir sehen uns das gleich (ab) morgen an. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## Duvar (28. Juni 2020)

Jetzt ohne Witz, es ist ein Tool geworden to rule them all 
Was ich eben bemerkt hatte bei deinstallieren der alten Version, schon relativ groß das Tool, glaub waren 420mb oder so, bei dem Umfang was das Tool alles kann sicherlich normal.
Ich habe mich aber gefragt, wer nutzt das alles eigentlich, da sind ja genug Sachen drin, wo viele mit einem ? im Gesicht schauen, was das überhaupt sein soll^^
Habt ihr mal über eine abgespeckte Version nachgedacht, wo nur essenzielle Funktionen integriert sind?
Besonders wichtig ist ja in erster Linie der Analysis Reiter, kp wv man weg lassen könnte fürs abspecken und ob es lohnenswert wäre.
Ich sag das nicht, weil ich persönlich es so will, würde sowieso bei der "Full Version" bleiben, war nur eine Sache die mir aufgefallen ist, als ich die Größe sah.
Wie dem auch sei, good job guys, keep it rollin.


----------



## gaussmath (28. Juni 2020)

Wir haben die komplette Chrome Browser Engine integriert für die Cloud Funktion. Das soll aber zukünftig wieder schlanker werden. Nafi kann das besser erklären als ich, ist eher sein Bereich.


----------



## Darkearth27 (28. Juni 2020)

Ihr habt vergessen die cutting Funktion zu erwähnen, oder war das erstmal nur für mich und ihr wollt das erst später einpflegen?


----------



## gaussmath (28. Juni 2020)

Die zusätzlichen Spalten in der Record Liste fehlen auch noch.


----------



## Nafi (28. Juni 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Wir haben die komplette Chrome Browser Engine integriert für die Cloud Funktion. Das soll aber zukünftig wieder schlanker werden. Nafi kann das besser erklären als ich, ist eher sein Bereich.



In der Tat macht der embedded Chromium-Browser einen großen Teil der CapFramex Größe aus. Alleine mal kurz auf die .dll Dateien im CX Ordner geschaut, würde ich sagen dass darauf in etwa 150MB zurückzuführen sind. 
Wir benötigen einen Browser innerhalb der Anwendung weil den login der Cloudfunktion mittels OAuth realisieren. Dies erfordert die Anmeldung am Authorisierungsserver. Momentan bieten wir den Login über unseren eigenen (Keycloak), Google und Github an. Die Anmeldung mittels Passwort findet also z.B. bei Google statt. CapframeX sieht zu keinen Zeitpunkt euer Passwort.

Der in Windows bereits integrierte Webbrowser basiert auf Internet Explorer. Gerne hätte ich diesen verwendet um Speicherplatz zu sparen, jedoch hat die Anmeldung bei Google aufgrund von Javascriptfehlern nicht funktioniert. 
Es gibt aber Hoffnung: Microsoft plant den neuen Edge als Embedded Browser für WPF bereitzustellen: Microsoft Edge WebView2 Control - Microsoft Edge Development | Microsoft Docs Wenn die Verbreitung also groß genug ist, könnte man diesen benutzen und müsste keinen zusätzlichen Browser mehr mitliefern.


----------



## Taxxor (28. Juni 2020)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Ihr habt vergessen die cutting Funktion zu erwähnen, oder war das erstmal nur für mich und ihr wollt das erst später einpflegen?



Ups, ja man kann schon schnell mal den Überblick verlieren, wenn man die Liste nicht immer aktualisiert, sobald man was einbaut^^ Wird ergänzt



gaussmath schrieb:


> Die zusätzlichen Spalten in der Record Liste fehlen auch noch.


Das steht allerdings schon drin unter Enhancements^^


----------



## gaussmath (28. Juni 2020)

Uuups, hab ich gar nicht gesehen. Wir haben aber auch wieder Features rausgeknallt... ^^


----------



## gaussmath (29. Juni 2020)

Was wir auch noch vergessen hatten. Wenn man den NVSlimmer verwendet, gab' s das Problem, dass die nvml.dll nicht lokalisiert werden konnte. Das führte dazu, dass beispielsweise die GPU Power nicht mehr bei den Sensoren verfügbar war. Wir haben den Ordner "C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NVSMI" zur Library Suche hinzugefügt. Nun kann man auch das Installer Tool verwenden für die Installation des Nvidia Treibers.


----------



## Falcony6886 (30. Juni 2020)

Soll man euch eigentlich alles mögliche in die Cloud werfen, was man sich so zusammenbencht? [emoji28] 

Ich habe da einen ganzen Haufen getestet in den letzten Tagen für ein kommendes Review. Wenn ihr mit den Daten etwas anfangen könnt, lade ich das hoch!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## gaussmath (30. Juni 2020)

Die Cloud Funktion ist tatsächlich nur für das Teilen von Aufnahmen gedacht und nicht als Datenablage. Dafür sollte man andere Dienste nutzen. Hinter uns steht leider kein Milliardenkonzern, der alles finanziert. 

Wir behalten uns vor, zu große Datenmengen einer einzelnen Person auch gegebenenfalls zu entfernen.


----------



## Falcony6886 (1. Juli 2020)

Prima! Hätte es eh nur hochgeladen, wenn ihr irgendwie eine Datenbank aufbauen würdet. 

Die Ergebnisse gibt es dann im Review, bin in den letzten Zügen. Der Umfang sprengt meinen alten Lesertest der GTX 470, aber dank CapFrameX ist es nur der halbe Aufwand als noch vor 10 Jahren! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## gaussmath (1. Juli 2020)

Falcony6886 schrieb:


> aber dank CapFrameX ist es nur der halbe Aufwand als noch vor 10 Jahren!



Das kann man als User-Urteil zitieren. Das sagen User über CX...


----------



## Falcony6886 (4. Juli 2020)

Hier mal ein kleiner Ausblick für euch, woran ich gerade arbeite. Die neu erworbene Grafikkarte sollte spätestens im zweiten Bild leicht zu entdecken sein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und ein Test mit verschiedenen CPUs:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit den rund 150 Benchmarks bin ich durch, die Tage setze ich mich an das Review. 

Gibt es eigentlich eine komfortable Funktion um Hardware-Bezeichnungen für identische Hardware für alle Captures zu übernehmen? Ich habe noch nicht danach gesucht, bislang alles immer händisch kopiert.


----------



## Taxxor (4. Juli 2020)

Falcony6886 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich eine komfortable Funktion um Hardware-Bezeichnungen für identische Hardware für alle Captures zu übernehmen? Ich habe noch nicht danach gesucht, bislang alles immer händisch kopiert.



Kann man grundsätzlich einbauen, aber mit etwas Voraussicht hättest du das auch von Grund auf schon so aufbauen können, ohne später alles händisch zu ändern^^

Du hast in den Optionen ja den Punkt "Hardware Info Source". Wenn du den auf Custom stellst kannst du dir für CPU, RAM und GPU eintragen was du möchtest und alle Aunahmen, die du dann machst, bekommen diese Daten reingeschrieben, statt der von Windows automatisch ausgelesenen Infos.


----------



## Falcony6886 (4. Juli 2020)

Danke dir für den Tipp! Das mache ich beim nächsten Mal! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Taxxor (4. Juli 2020)

Nur nicht vergessen bei einem Hardware oder Settings Wechsel das entsprechend anzupassen, sonst darfst du wieder alles händisch ändern


----------



## Taxxor (13. Juli 2020)

Hier der offizielle Link zur aktuellen Beta

Wir freuen uns über jeden Bug, der gefunden wird, also testen testen testen^^

Release CapFrameX v1.5.3 beta . CXWorld/CapFrameX . GitHub


*Edit 15:02 Uhr: Ein Fehler bei den OverlayConfigs wurde gefunden und die Version auf Github wurde angepasst, also wer schon geladen hat und komische Dinge im Overlay gesehen hat, einfach nochmal laden^^*

Changelog

## New features
* Added CPU performance per watt to metrics(requires records containing sensor data, GPU Perf/W following in later version)
* Added "GPU clock" and "Time in GPU load Limit" to sensor statistics (load limit showing the percentage of load values that indicate a GPU limit (>= 97%))
* Added "Start with Windows" and "Start minimized" to global options
* Added "Group control" option on "Overlay" page to quickly enable or disable entire groups of sensors to show on the overlay
* Added "Sort metric" option to  "Comparison" page to sort bar charts depending on the chosen metric
* Added FPS graphs to "Comparison" page
* Added filters for FPS graphs to either show raw FPS data, an interval based average FPS trend or both graphs together
* Added "Cutting" button to the range slider on "Analysis" page to cut a record according to range slider placement and save it as a new file
* Added overlay options tab
       - value limits and colors
       - value and group font sizes
       - group separators
       - options to apply set values to same group or sensor type entries




## Enhancements
* Save button for overlay items list is now disabled as long as nothing was changed to better indicate the need to save
* Cloud download folder is now selectable as observed folder through a button next to the cloud directory setting
* FPS graphs are now automatically centered around their average line.
* First metric is now selectable on "Comparison" page
* Copy sensor statistics to clipboard through context menu
* Copy raw sensor values + times to clipboard through context menu
* Range Sliders can now also be controlled by typing in specific start and end times
* CPU, GPU and RAM as sortable columns of the record list
* Colorpickers now list the CX default colors as standard values




## Bug fixes
* GPU power sensor is not available for Nvidia GPUs on some systems/drivers
* Sometimes a capture fails to be saved and after this the hotkey isn't working until a restart of CX
* Sometimes a change in hardware was falsely detected at startup, making the overlay items list out of order and some group names reverted back to default
* Drag and drop of overlay entries may cause inconsistent entry order
* Possible crash on startup with Windows 10


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. Juli 2020)

Moin!

Bei Dave habe ich letzte Woche gesehen, dass euer Tool offenbar die Min-, Avg- und Max-Frequenzen der CPU _während des Messzeitraums_ angeben kann. Geht das auch für GPUs? Das wäre der Knaller. 

Beste Grüße,
Raff


----------



## gaussmath (13. Juli 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Bei Dave habe ich letzte Woche gesehen, dass euer Tool offenbar die Min-, Avg- und Max-Frequenzen der CPU _während des Messzeitraums_ angeben kann. Geht das auch für GPUs? Das wäre der Knaller.



Das geht aktuell noch nicht, wäre aber leicht umsetzbar. Dafür müsstest du aber das Sensor Logging aktiveren, Raff.


----------



## Taxxor (13. Juli 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Moin!
> Geht das auch für GPUs? Das wäre der Knaller.





gaussmath schrieb:


> Das geht aktuell noch nicht


Warum lügst du ihn an?^^

Liest du Changelog^^

* Added "GPU clock" and "Time in GPU load Limit" to sensor statistics (load limit showing the percentage of load values that indicate a GPU limit (>= 97%))


Zusätzlich, das wurde sich bei CB gewünscht
* Copy raw sensor values + times to clipboard through context menu

Damit hast du nicht nur die min max und avg Werte während des Runs sondern kannst dir jeden einzelnen CPU Clock/Load oder GPU Clock/Load Wert über den Verlauf rausziehen und damit anstellen was du willst^^

CPU Clock ist dabei immer der jeweilige Wert des Kerns der am höchsten getaktet hat, bei der CPU Load wird unterschieden zwischen dem Thread mit der jeweils höchsten Load und der Gesamt Load über alle Threads.

Und mit der "Time in GPU load limit" hast du auch einen Wert, der dir sagt, wie oft du in der Szene bei 97% GPU Load oder darüber warst.
So kannst du bei GPU Tests z.B. direkt angeben, ob die Szene mit der jeweiligen Karte auch komplett im GPU Limit lief und wenn nicht, wie häufig nicht.
Umgekehrt ist das natürlich auch für die CPU Tests eine nützliche Info.


----------



## gaussmath (13. Juli 2020)

War ja nur halb gelogen.  Der VRAM Takt ist nicht enthalten...


----------



## Taxxor (13. Juli 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> War ja nur halb gelogen.  Der VRAM Takt ist nicht enthalten...



Ich bezweifle auch, dass der sich während eines Runs verändert^^


----------



## PCGH_Dave (13. Juli 2020)

Ich bin gerade noch nicht glücklich mit der neuen Beta. Das Overlay funktioniert damit nicht mehr. Es zeigt entweder nur Nullen an, oder taucht gar nicht erst auf. Vorschläge?


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2020)

Oh gut dann lade ich es mal noch nicht. Die Leute die da dran sitzen spinnen doch, was die da alles implementieren passt auf keine Kuhhaut mehr^^


----------



## gaussmath (13. Juli 2020)

Taxxor schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle auch, dass der sich während eines Runs verändert^^



Man wird es nie erfahren Mario, weil du es nicht implementiert hast. 

Hier übrigens mal der GPU-Takt meiner RX 5700 mit Limiter auf 40 FPS.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier der Excel Export. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade noch nicht glücklich mit der   neuen Beta. Das Overlay funktioniert damit nicht mehr. Es zeigt entweder   nur Nullen an, oder taucht gar nicht erst auf. Vorschläge?



Einfach den Reset Button klicken. Die gesamten Datenstrukturen und damit  Möglichkeiten rundum das Overlay sind deutlich komplexer geworden.



Duvar schrieb:


> Oh gut dann lade ich es mal noch nicht. Die Leute  die da dran sitzen spinnen doch, was die da alles implementieren passt  auf keine Kuhhaut mehr^^



Doch, mach mal bitte. Wir brauchen jeden Input, den wir kriegen können.


----------



## Taxxor (13. Juli 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Vorschläge?


Einen Reset haste schon versucht?


----------



## PCGH_Dave (13. Juli 2020)

Taxxor schrieb:


> Einen Reset haste schon versucht?



Ich installiere gerade noch mal alles neu, inkl. RTSS. Melde mich gleich, ob es geklappt hat.


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2020)

Alles klar dann mach ich das mal gauss und schaue ob es funzt.
PS Falls jemand Watchdogs 2 und paar andere goodies kostenlos will--> https://register.ubisoft.com/ubisoft-forward-reward/en-US


----------



## PCGH_Dave (13. Juli 2020)

Ne, also da ist irgendwas futsch.
CX neu installiert, RTSS neu installiert, jeweils neustart dazwischen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit der 1.5.2 funzt alles problemlos. Ich mache dann mal ein Downgrade, damit ich weiter benchen kann.


----------



## Taxxor (13. Juli 2020)

Resetten müsstest du die Configs trotzdem, sonst nimmt er die nach der Neuinstallation ja auch wieder. Oder am besten die alten direkt komplett aus dem Dokumente Ordner löschen^^

Aber Nullen finde ich merkwürdig. Wenn die Config nicht mehr kompatibel ist, stehen da für gewöhnlich einfach gar keine Werte sondern nur die Einheiten der Werte, aber keine Nullen.


Wo jetzt anfangs ne Null stehen kann, ist bei der FPS Anzeige, denn die ist jetzt nicht mehr global vom RTSS sondern geht erst über CX und dann ins Overlay, damit wir auch dafür die Limits und Farben setzen können. Dafür sieht man im Overlay aber auch nur noch die FPS von der Anwendung die CX gerade ausgewählt hat, also wenn man mehr als einen Prozess in der Liste hat, sieht man die FPS der ersten Anwendung in der Liste oder die, die man in der Liste manuell angeklickt hat. 
Solange noch kein Prozess erkannt wurde, steht dort erst mal ne 0.


----------



## gaussmath (13. Juli 2020)

@Dave: Gib uns mal den Log unter Documents\CapFrameX\Logs dazu bitte.


----------



## Taxxor (13. Juli 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Okay da geht ja was grundsätzlich nicht bei dir, wenn er nicht mal den Capture Service Status aktualisiert, obwohl er wie im Hintergrund zu sehen, den Prozess erkannt hat.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (13. Juli 2020)

Die Config hat er selbstständig zurückgesetzt. Also ich musste Hotkeys und Einstellungen nach der Installation neu vergeben und anpassen.
Der Log im Anhang. Das ist der, der gerade erstellt wurde. 

Ich versuchs gerade nochmal mit gelöschten CX-Ordner unter Dokumente.

Edit: Hat auch nichts gebracht. Auch zwei verschiedene Versionen des RTSS machen keinen Unterschied (einmal die Stable, einmal die neueste Beta)
Dann erstmal wieder auf die 1.5.2 zurück.


----------



## gaussmath (13. Juli 2020)

> {"@t":"2020-07-13T11:07:56.8875202Z","@mt":"Unhandled exception in CapFrameX v1.5.3.4","@l":"Fatal","@x":"System.AggregateException: Ausnahmen einer Aufgabe wurden nicht überwacht (entweder wegen Wartens auf die Aufgabe oder wegen des Zugriffs auf die Ausnahmeeigenschaft. Daher wurde die nicht überwachte Ausnahme vom Finalizer-Thread erneut ausgelöst. ---> System.ArgumentException: Ein Element mit dem gleichen Schlüssel wurde bereits hinzugefügt.\r\n   bei System.ThrowHelper.ThrowArgumentException(ExceptionResource resource)\r\n   bei System.Collections.Generic.Dictionary`2.Insert(TKey key, TValue value, Boolean add)\r\n   bei CapFrameX.Sensor.SensorService.InitializeOverlayEntryDict()\r\n   bei CapFrameX.Sensor.SensorService.<.ctor>b__23_3(Task t)\r\n   bei System.Threading.Tasks.Task.Execute()\r\n   --- Ende der internen Ausnahmestapelüberwachung ---\r\n---> (Interne Ausnahme #0) System.ArgumentException: Ein Element mit dem gleichen Schlüssel wurde bereits hinzugefügt.\r\n   bei System.ThrowHelper.ThrowArgumentException(ExceptionResource resource)\r\n   bei System.Collections.Generic.Dictionary`2.Insert(TKey key, TValue value, Boolean add)\r\n   bei CapFrameX.Sensor.SensorService.InitializeOverlayEntryDict()\r\n   bei CapFrameX.Sensor.SensorService.<.ctor>b__23_3(Task t)\r\n   bei System.Threading.Tasks.Task.Execute()<---\r\n"}



Damit können wir arbeiten. Danke dir Dave.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (13. Juli 2020)

Könnt ihr? ^^
Also ich sehe da nur Teletubbies, böhmische Dörfer und Bahnhöfe.


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2020)

Dasselbe steht auch bei meiner Log. Nur ich sehe überhaupt kein OSD bzw Overlay Items. Hab reset gedrückt, PC neu gestartet, als admin gestartet, overlay toggle an aus hat nix gebracht.
Alles steht auf on, außer login auf off.
Meine alten Resultate sind aber noch drin, die ich gestern mit der alten Version gemacht hatte. Vllt muss ich was löschen?


----------



## gaussmath (13. Juli 2020)

Tja Leute, hab den Fehler jetzt auch auf dem Intel-Sys nachdem ich die Configs komplett gelöscht habe. Wer hat das bloß wieder programmiert? Setzen 6...


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2020)

Maaan einmal mit Profis^^
Bestimmt saß da ein AMDler dran


----------



## PCGH_Dave (13. Juli 2020)

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist:
Der RTSS startet bei mir immer mit dem Afterburner mit. Ich starte dann CX und beende den Afterburner. Für gewöhnlich schließt sich der RTSS dann auch kurz, wird durch CX aber wieder gestartet. Letzteres passiert bei der 1.5.3 Beta *nicht. 
*Das Overlay mit den Nullen bekomme ich auch nur, wenn der RTSS vorher über den Afterburner gestartet ist. Schließe ich den Afterburner und RTSS und starte dann händisch den RTSS kommt wie bei Duvar gar kein Overlay mehr, egal was man drückt.

Edit:
Das scheint die perfekte Version für Raff zu sein. Kein Logging oder Overlay, das stört


----------



## Taxxor (13. Juli 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Tja Leute, hab den Fehler jetzt auch auf dem Intel-Sys nachdem ich die Configs komplett gelöscht habe. Wer hat das bloß wieder programmiert? Setzen 6...



Dann kannst du ihn jetzt aber immerhin debuggen^^


----------



## Taxxor (13. Juli 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Was mir noch aufgefallen ist:
> Der RTSS startet bei mir immer mit dem Afterburner mit. Ich starte dann CX und beende den Afterburner. Für gewöhnlich schließt sich der RTSS dann auch kurz, wird durch CX aber wieder gestartet. Letzteres passiert bei der 1.5.3 Beta *nicht.
> *



Dass der RTSS nicht automatisch von CX gestartet wird, passiert eigentlich nur dann, wenn du in CX den Overlay toggle deaktiviert hast.


Also Szenarien, die wir getestet haben:

Zuerst RTSS manuell starten.
Dann CX mit aktiviertem toggle gestartet -> CX Einträge werden im OSD gezeigt
Dann AB gestartet -> AB Einträge kommen im OSD dazu
AB aus -> AB Einträge verschwinden, RTSS bleibt kostant an.


Zuerst CX mit aktiviertem toggle gestartet -> RTSS startet mit.
Dann AB gestartet -> AB Einträge kommen im OSD dazu
AB aus -> AB Einträge verschwinden, RTSS bleibt kostant an.



Zuerst AB gestartet -> RTSS startet mit.
Dann CX mit aktiviertem toggle gestartet  -> CX Einträge kommen im OSD dazu
AB aus -> RTSS schließt und wird 1-2s später wieder von CX gestartet.


Zuerst AB gestartet -> RTSS startet mit.
Dann CX mit deaktiviertem toggle gestartet  -> OSD bleibt wie es ist
AB aus -> RTSS schließt und bleibt zu


*Edit: *Und der Fehler mit den Nullen sollte jetzt auch weg sein, bitte nochmal die Version von Github laden und testen. Könnte auch sein, dass der Fehler mit dem Starten von RTSS damit zusammenhing.


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2020)

Warum lädt es so langsam, ich hasse wenn es lädt! ICH WILL UNREAL TOURNAMENT SPIELEN!
Muss ich nun was manuell starten oder funzt das wie gehabt?


----------



## gaussmath (13. Juli 2020)

Der kritische Fehler ist nun behoben: Release CapFrameX v1.5.3 beta . CXWorld/CapFrameX . GitHub

Danke an Dave nochmal fürs Testen.


----------



## Taxxor (13. Juli 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Warum lädt es so langsam, ich hasse wenn es lädt! ICH WILL UNREAL TOURNAMENT SPIELEN!


Hatte ich eben auch, einfach mal abbrechen und nochmal starten hilft oft^^



Duvar schrieb:


> Muss ich nun was manuell starten oder funzt das wie gehabt?


Maximal nen Reset der Config, wenn die nicht auf Anhieb funktionieren sollte. Ansonsten alles wie gehabt.

Wenn du allerdings vorher die 1.5.2 genutzt hast, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit recht hoch, dass es auf Anhieb funktioniert^^


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2020)

Es funzt wieder wie gehabt. Danke.

Edit: Hier mal ein Bild
Aso, soll das so sein mit den Custom Namen die man vergeben kann, also das dahinter quasi der Name steht, ist doch doppelt gemoppelt so, muss dahinter der Krempel noch stehen?
CPU Spannung konnte man net anzeigen oder(?), GPU Voltage geht ja.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taxxor (13. Juli 2020)

Die Gruppen kannst du natürlich nennen wie du willst.
Als Wert wird dahinter aber eben deine Harware ausgegeben, von daher macht es wenig Sinn die Gruppe selbst so zu nennen. 

Wenn du in den Optionen dafür  "Custom Description" gewählt hast, stehen diese Infos dann dort, ansosnten das was vom System ausgelesen wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2020)

Vllt wäre es nice, wenn man optional das was ausgelesen wird ausblenden könnte, weil sehe dann kaum einen Sinn Custom Namen zu vergeben.


----------



## gaussmath (13. Juli 2020)

@Duvar: Ist das nicht so schick genug?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taxxor (13. Juli 2020)

Naja du kannst ja z.B. die Gruppennamen in "System Info" ändern und dir so alles in einer Zeile anzeigen lassen. Das wäre z.B. ein Sinn für die custom Group Names



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (13. Juli 2020)

Nee passt schon, euer Tool ist Hammer, brauch nicht wegen solchen Lappalien rumnörgeln.


----------



## gaussmath (13. Juli 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> CPU Spannung konnte man net anzeigen oder(?), GPU Voltage geht ja.



Wegen der enormen Vielfalt an unterschiedlichen Boards haben wir uns da noch nicht rangewagt. Die Spannung ist ein Mainboard Sensor.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (14. Juli 2020)

Funzt jetzt


----------



## PCGH_Dave (15. Juli 2020)

In Death Standing kann die neueste Version die Fps nicht auslesen. Da steht dann einfach "0". Ich bleibe jetzt erstmal bei der 1.5.2
Ich habe keine Zeit, ständig zu probieren, zu testen und hin und her zu tauschen.


----------



## Taxxor (15. Juli 2020)

Funktionierte das Aufnehmen denn trotzdem? Die FPS Anzeige hängt ab der 1.5.3 davon ab, ob PresentMon den Prozess gefunden hat.

Wenns nur bei der FPS Anzeige ein Problem gibt, kann man nach schauen, wenn er den Prozess generell nicht gefunden hat, ist das schwieriger. 

PresentMon zickt auch manchmal, wo dann meist ein Neustart von CX hilft, bei dem auch PresentMon abgeschossen und neu gestartet wird


----------



## gaussmath (15. Juli 2020)

Ich habe das Game ja auch gestern getestet. Das lief alles top. Welche RTSS Version war denn installiert auf deinem Sys?


----------



## Taxxor (15. Juli 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Zeit, ständig zu probieren, zu testen und hin und her zu tauschen.



Dann bist du sowieso nicht der richtige Kandidat um eine Beta runterzuladen^^


----------



## gaussmath (15. Juli 2020)

Die Redakteure sind aber die wichtigsten Tester. Dann bauen wir eine Portable für Dave, damit er flexibel auf die 1.5.2 zurückgehen kann.


----------



## gaussmath (15. Juli 2020)

@Dave: Wir haben den Code bzgl. der Prozesserkennung verbessert. Außerdem hat Taxxor einen Reset-Button integriert, mit dem man die Prozessliste bei Bedarf zurücksetzen kann.  Sollte also dennoch der Fall auftreten, dass die FPS als 0 angezeigt werden, kann du den Reset-Button klicken. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem haben wir eine Portable auf GitHub hinzugefügt, so dass du nicht installieren/deinstallieren musst, um die v1.5.3 zu testen. Dann kannst bei Problemen einfach schnell wechseln. Kann sein, dass die Overlay-Configs nicht kompatibel sind. Das macht aber nichts, einfach nicht speichern mit der v1.5.3, dann funktioniert es mit beiden Versionen.

Download Portable: Release CapFrameX v1.5.3 beta . CXWorld/CapFrameX . GitHub


----------



## gaussmath (16. Juli 2020)

@Dave: Wolfgang hat den kompletten Test von Death Stranding mit der 1.5.3 Beta gemacht. Lief alles geschmeidig. Wir können intern auch keine Fehler feststellen. Falls du was findest, wäre das die berüchtigte Nadel im Heuhaufen. Es wäre extrem entgegenkommend von dir, wenn wir dann die entsprechenden Infos für die Fehlerbehebung bekommen könnten. Dafür reichen in der Regel ein paar Rückfragen und die Logs...

Danke dir schon mal vorab.


----------



## Ion (16. Juli 2020)

Ich finde es cool, wie schnell ihr auf Feedback eingeht. Weiter so


----------



## coldastop (17. Juli 2020)

Ich mag die Portable Version auch lieber, da ich bei der Installer Version immer den Framework Schlüssel suchen muss.


----------



## gaussmath (17. Juli 2020)

coldastop schrieb:


> Ich mag die Portable Version auch lieber, da ich bei der Installer Version immer den Framework Schlüssel suchen muss.



Du musst was?? ^^


----------



## KaterTom (18. Juli 2020)

Hi Leute, ich habe mit der portable auch die 0 FPS Anzeige. Reset Button der Prozess Liste nützt nichts.


----------



## gaussmath (18. Juli 2020)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Hi Leute, ich habe mit der portable auch die 0 FPS Anzeige. Reset Button der Prozess Liste nützt nichts.



Sehr gut! Dann lass uns mal analysieren. Um welches Spiel handelt es sich? Kannst du aber ansonsten die FPS aufzeichnen? Wie oft kommt der Prozessname im Taksmanager vor? Welcher Window Mode? Kannst du bitte die Logs hochladen?


----------



## KaterTom (18. Juli 2020)

Es war nur die G-Sync Pendulum Demo Vollbild modus, Prozessname VRR64. Nutze ich gerne, um schnell mal was zu testen. Steht nur ein mal im Taskmanager. Aufzeichnung und Auswertung der FPS sind möglich. Hochladen der log Datei klappt nicht, "falsches Datei Format"    EDIT: jetzt doch, musste nur zippen.


----------



## gaussmath (18. Juli 2020)

Welche RTSS Version verwendest du?


----------



## KaterTom (18. Juli 2020)

7.3.0beta6 die mit dem neuesten AB gekommen ist. Ich hänge noch ein log von der installierten  CFX 1.5.3.3 mit an, wo die FPS Anzeige funktioniert.


----------



## gaussmath (18. Juli 2020)

@KaterTom: Du bekommst den Bug-Reporter Orden des Monats... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (18. Juli 2020)

Wir haben den 0 FPS Bug auf dem Overlay mit der Unterstützung von KaterTom schnell fixen können: Release CapFrameX v1.5.3 beta . CXWorld/CapFrameX . GitHub


----------



## KaterTom (18. Juli 2020)

Jawoll, funktioniert!


----------



## PCGH_Dave (20. Juli 2020)

Auf unserem Test-System habe ich eine neue Fähigkeit freigeschaltet: CPUs aufleveln 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da sind zwei Sachen, die keinen Sinn ergeben:

Eingebaut ist definitiv ein 3700X. Dieser hat definitiv den TDP-Lock aktiv. Trotz der 4,3 GHz, welche anliegen, hat die CPU in dem Spiel mehr Leistung als ein 3800X und ein 3800XT (!), was nicht sein kann. Aber alle Einstellungen stimmen und wurden mehrfach überprüft.
Lustigerweise zeigt der Taskmanager an, dass ich einen 3800XT eingebaut habe, was nicht stimmt.

In Cinebench habe ich mit dem 3700X auch mehr Punkte als mit den beiden größeren Achtkernern.

Das hat zwar nur indirekt mit CX zu tun, aber kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, was hier los ist? 

Offenbar sind die 3800X´er nicht so schnell, wie sie könnten.


----------



## gaussmath (20. Juli 2020)

Whut??


----------



## PCGH_Dave (20. Juli 2020)

Es wird noch besser. 
In allen von mir getesten Anwendungen ist der 3700X schneller als 3800X und 3800XT, obwohl letztere nachweislich höher takten und mehr Energie umsetzen.



Das scheint ein Clock Stretching der neuen Art zu sein. Irgendwas ist hier falsch, ich untersuche das mal weiter ....


----------



## gaussmath (20. Juli 2020)

Teste mal die HP Timer mit CPU-Z.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (20. Juli 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Teste mal die HP Timer mit CPU-Z.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was sagen mir die Werte?
Beim gerade verbauten 3800X sind sie bei ACPI, QPC und RTC exakt gleich.


----------



## gaussmath (20. Juli 2020)

Die Werte müssen *alle *gleich sein, auch bei dem "Wunder-3700X". Wenn CPU's solch ein sonderbares Verhalten zeigen, liegt das sehr oft an kaputten Timern.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (20. Juli 2020)

Auch wenn sie damit schneller werden? 

Ich finde es bisweilen spannend:



> Cinebench Volllast:
> 
> 3700X laut Steckdose ~200 Watt, ~4 GHz Allcore, 95 Watt (CPU Package, HWiNFO) = 5249 Punkte
> 3800X laut Steckdose ~235 Watt, ~4,2 GHz Allcore, 120 Watt (CPU Package, HWinFO) = 5059 Punkte
> ...



Die Timings beim 3700X habe ich noch nicht geprüft, dafür allerdings festgestellt, dass Nvidias HAGS die CPU-Leistung um rund 10 Prozent verringert. Der 3700X macht mit HAGS nur noch ~4.700 Punkte in Cinebench. 


Könnt ihr das intern auch mal testen? Ihr nutzt doch sicher auch den neuesten Nvidia-Treiber.


----------



## gaussmath (20. Juli 2020)

Bin unterwegs und hab nur mein Laptop dabei.

Wenn für den 3700X die Minute nur 57 Sekunden hat, dann kommt genau so was raus. ^^


----------



## PCGH_Dave (20. Juli 2020)

Der 3700X weicht bei einem Wert um mehrere Sekunden ab.
Nur warum? 
Und wie repariere ich das? Welche Rolle spielen diese Werte?


----------



## gaussmath (20. Juli 2020)

Schmeiß die CPU weg, der SoC Timer ist im Poppes. Auf diesem Timer basieren sämtliche Performancemessungen, sogar die Taktberechnung in CapFrameX.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (20. Juli 2020)

Deshalb zeigte mir CX auch 4,7 GHz an 
Ich habe derweil mal das Board ausgetauscht und jetzt weicht nur noch der RTC-Wert minimal ab (unter 0,01%).
Liegt also auch am Board, irgendwie.

Bisher ist mir das Verhalten nur beim 3700X aufgefallen.


----------



## gaussmath (20. Juli 2020)

So wie du das nun schilderst, scheint das ein allgemeines Problem zu sein, vermutlich sogar ein AGESA Kram. Ich würde AMD mal deswegen kontaktieren. Wir sprechen hier schließlich über High Precision Timer, die müssen 100% übereinstimmen.


----------



## Taxxor (20. Juli 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Wenn für den 3700X die Minute nur 57 Sekunden hat, dann kommt genau so was raus. ^^



Aber juckt das Cinebench? Die Punktzahl hängt doch von der Zeit ab, die der Bench gebraucht hat, das ist doch unabhängig davon, was die CPU "denkt", oder nicht?


----------



## gaussmath (20. Juli 2020)

Taxxor schrieb:


> Aber juckt das Cinebench? Die Punktzahl hängt doch von der Zeit ab, die der Bench gebraucht hat, das ist doch unabhängig davon, was die CPU "denkt", oder nicht?



Die CPU liefert doch den Timer, mit dem die Laufzeit gemessen wird. Falsche Laufzeit, falscher Score. Der Score bei Cinebench ergibt sich direkt aus der Laufzeit. Die Menge an zu berechnenden Operationen ist immer konstant.


----------



## Taxxor (20. Juli 2020)

Also alles was mit Zeiten zu tun hat, kommt immer von der CPU? Also müssten dann auch die FPS in Spielen höher sein, obwohl sie es real nicht sind?


----------



## gaussmath (20. Juli 2020)

Alles was mit Zeiten zu tun hat, wenn der SoC Timer genutzt wird, kommt von der CPU. Der Chipsatz hat auch einen Timer und dann gibt's noch Softwaretimer.


----------



## Darkearth27 (20. Juli 2020)

@ Dave
habt ihr den HPET forciert aktiviert?

Wenn ja, dann kann das genau daran liegen, da HPET mit seinen 14.318MHz und der QPC aka ITSC = 10 MHz
Da Ryzen beide Timer nutzt macht das forcieren auf nur einen (HPET forciert an) den BLCK ebenfalls "kaputt"

Hatte ich letztens erst selbst wieder getestet, weil ich HWBOT Benchmarks nutzen wollte und die nur mit forciertem HPET "berechtigt zur Eintragung" sind, bis ich auf den Benchmate gestoßen bin.

Gab da auch mal ein Artikel bei Tomshardware drüber.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (21. Juli 2020)

Ich werde bei der Sache Nägel mit Köpfen machen und ein komplett neues Setup nutzen und damit neue Werte erstellen. Natürlich muss sowas in der Abgabewoche passieren. Danke auf jeden Fall für eure Tipps 

@gauss
Ich bekomme schon Leserbriefe bezüglich Analyse-Tools. Habe dann einfach mal CX empfohlen


----------



## gaussmath (21. Juli 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> @gauss
> Ich bekomme schon Leserbriefe bezüglich Analyse-Tools. Habe dann einfach mal CX empfohlen



Alles andere würde auch negativ auf dich zurückfallen...


----------



## gaussmath (26. Juli 2020)

@Dave Ich würde gerne nächstes WE releasen. Hast du mal mit der aktuellen Beta gearbeitet? Wenn nein, meinst du, dass du da nächstes Woche zu kommen wirst?


----------



## PCGH_Dave (26. Juli 2020)

Ich benche damit jetzt schon die ganze letzte Woche durch. Bis auf die genannten Probleme hier im Thread, welche ja fix behoben wurden, habe ich nichts zu meckern. 
Einmal hatte er den Prozess nicht gefunden, aber dafür ist ja jetz der Reset-Button da, der funktioniert super.

Ich meine du sagtest, dass man mit der neuesten Version auch die Fps/Watt anzeigen lassen kann. Wo genau finde ich diesen Wert denn?


----------



## gaussmath (26. Juli 2020)

Guckst du hier, ganz unten in der Liste der Metriken. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir haben bisher nur Perf/Watt von den CPUs, weil die Werte der GPUs (herstellerübergreifend) nicht vergleichbar sind.


----------



## gaussmath (3. August 2020)

@Raff Wenn du für die GPU Tests kein Overlay verwendest, nutzt du dann die Aggregation Funktion, um Ausreißer zu entfernen und Mittelwerte/Aggregate zu bilden?


----------



## gaussmath (16. August 2020)

Nach etwas verlängerter Betaphase nun der Release v1.5.3.

Download: CapFrameX - Downloads


----------



## blautemple (16. August 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Nach etwas verlängerter Betaphase nun der Release v1.5.3.
> 
> Download: CapFrameX - Downloads



Perfekt, just in Time zum neuen CPU Index


----------



## gaussmath (16. August 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Perfekt, just in Time zum neuen CPU Index



Ist der nicht schon fertig?


----------



## blautemple (16. August 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ist der nicht schon fertig?



Huh, wo? Ich dachte der kommt im nächsten Heft 

Edit: OK, ich stand gerade auf dem Schlauch. Ich meinte die neue Version ist für mich zum nachbenchen genau zur richtigen Zeit erschienen.


----------



## gaussmath (19. August 2020)

Man kennt uns. Was wäre ein Release ohne eine Extrarunde?  Wir haben was vergessen, nämlich das Beta Flag. Das haben wir nun entfernt. Als Entschädigung gibt's einen Bugfix auf Kosten des Hauses. ^^ Der 0 Temperatur Bug der AMD Vega Karten ist behoben.

Download: CapFrameX - Downloads


----------



## gaussmath (3. September 2020)

Es gibt eine neue Version mit wichtigen Bugfixes. 

## New features
* Added dedicated and shared VRAM usage for AMD and Nvidia GPUs
* GPU acceleration mode on/off (can be used in case of GSync/V-Sync issues)

## Enhancements
* Toggle between frametimes and FPS on the L-shape graphs
* Updated hardware sensor library for better compatiblity (CPUs only)

## Bug fixes
* Possible crash when saving record files made with MS Office running
* Problems with resetting overlay configuration 

Download: CapFrameX - Downloads

Der neue Sensor für die Dedicated VRAM Usage von AMD und Nvidia Karten dürfte für Raff interessant sein.


----------



## gaussmath (8. September 2020)

@PCGH_Raff @PCGH_Dave
Hier ist ne Beta mit einigen Verbesserungen: https://github.com/CXWorld/CapFrameX/releases/tag/v1.5.5beta

* Beschleunigter App Start
* Kompatibilität mit Nvidias FrameView CSV Dateien, PCAT folgt später
* Sensor Erkennungsfehler beseitigt 
* App Crash wegen Performance Counter (VRAM Sensor) gefixt


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. September 2020)

Good work! 

MfG
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Raff (11. September 2020)

Sacht mal, gibt's irgendwo erweiterte Infos, was eure die PCIE-Anzeigen genau messen? Upstream und Downstream?

MfG
Raff


----------



## gaussmath (11. September 2020)

Liest du etwa meine Tweets nicht? ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (12. September 2020)

@PCGH_Raff @PCGH_Dave 

Hier mal der Code  + Kommentar aus dem Header der NVML, welche die Funktion für den PCIe-Durchsatzsensor bereitstellt. 


```
/**
 * Retrieve PCIe utilization information.
 * This function is querying a byte counter over a 20ms interval and thus is the
 *   PCIe throughput over that interval.
 *
 * For Maxwell &tm; or newer fully supported devices.
 *
 * This method is not supported in virtual machines running virtual GPU (vGPU).
 *
 * @param device                               The identifier of the target device
 * @param counter                              The specific counter that should be queried \ref nvmlPcieUtilCounter_t
 * @param value                                Reference in which to return throughput in KB/s
 *
 * @return
 *         - \ref NVML_SUCCESS                 if \a value has been set
 *         - \ref NVML_ERROR_UNINITIALIZED     if the library has not been successfully initialized
 *         - \ref NVML_ERROR_INVALID_ARGUMENT  if \a device or \a counter is invalid, or \a value is NULL
 *         - \ref NVML_ERROR_NOT_SUPPORTED     if the device does not support this feature
 *         - \ref NVML_ERROR_GPU_IS_LOST       if the target GPU has fallen off the bus or is otherwise inaccessible
 *         - \ref NVML_ERROR_UNKNOWN           on any unexpected error
 */
nvmlReturn_t DECLDIR nvmlDeviceGetPcieThroughput(nvmlDevice_t device, nvmlPcieUtilCounter_t counter, unsigned int *value);
```


----------



## PCGH_Raff (12. September 2020)

Prima, das hilft.  Danke!

P.S: Ich lese generell keine Tweets.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (16. September 2020)

Herr Gauss, wäre es möglich, dass das Tool mehrere Ordner observieren kann? Ich also in der Analyse mehrere Capture-Ordner verschiedener Systeme (ließ: Notebooks) hinzufügen könnte? Wenn ich den gleichen Durchlauf bei verschiedenen Systemen vergleichen möchte, muss ich die Dateien erst immer alle in einen Ordner kopieren. Wäre schön, für die Analyse da ne elegantere Lösung zu haben.


----------



## Taxxor (20. September 2020)

@PCGH_Manu Ich verstehe den Wunsch gerade nicht so richtig^^

Du hast mit dem Tree View doch die Möglichkeit, zwischen den Unterordnern des Haupt Capture Ordners zu wechseln und von dort verschiedene Records zu vergleichen. Die hinzugefügten Records verschwinden ja nicht aus der Comparison wenn du den Ordner wechselst.

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, möchtest du sowas in der Art wie eine Multiselection von Ordnern in diesem Tree view, sodass der Inhalt aller markierten Ordner in der Liste angezeigt wird? Bzw. die Möglichkeit, den kompletten Hauptordner inkl Unterordner anzuzeigen?

Alternativ liegt es natürlich auch am Nutzer, wie er seine Aufnahmen sortiert, wenn du mehrere Durchläufe bei unterschiedlichen Systemen vergleichen willst, dann würde ich ja die Ordner dafür nicht nach System trennen sondern nach dem was du testen willst, also z.B. nach dem Spiel, welches getestet wird.


----------



## gaussmath (22. September 2020)

@PCGH_Raff Verwendest du die Aggregation Page, um die Werte zu mitteln?


----------



## gaussmath (24. September 2020)

Raus aus der Betaphase und rein in den Release^^

*CapFrameX v1.5.5*

https://www.capframex.com/download



Spoiler: Changelog



## New features

Compatibility with Nvidia FrameView capture CSV files
Added resolution (window size) of captured game to system info expander
Relative mode toggle on comparison page to switch between percentages being automatically shown on mouseover and fixed on mouseclick

## Enhancements

Speed-up app start
Updated hardware sensor library for better compatiblity (CPUs only)
Accept multiselection when moving entries to the comparison, aggregation, report and cloud page
Accept multiselection when editing info for records in the record list
Block hotkey trigger when a modifier key(Crtl, Alt, Shift) that is not included in the hotkey combination is pressed at the same time(Now you can set "X" and "Alt + X" as two different hotkeys without Alt + X triggering the "X" action aswell)


## Bug fixes

Sensor detection error
App crash (performance counter NextValue() exception)
Empty overlay items list on app start when overlay isn't activated
Problems with overlay suddenly disappearing or not showing at all




Und es scheint jemand einen Threadripper mit 128 Threads getestet zu haben. Damit kam CX nicht klar. Hier ist eine Beta, die das können sollte.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1309050312347578371

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nathenhale (25. September 2020)

Also erstmal danke für dieses Wunderbare Tool. Folgenden Fehler habe ich, das in Game Overlay Funktioniert soweit und zeigt auch alle eingestellten werte an. Tut dies aber nicht bei allen Spielen ausnahmen sind Destiny 2 und Forza Horizen 4.
Schätze das es bei beiden eher am Entwickler liegt als am Toll wollte das aber trotzdem mal sagen.


----------



## gaussmath (25. September 2020)

@Nathenhale Welche Version von CX hat du installiert?


----------



## Nathenhale (25. September 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @Nathenhale Welche Version von CX hat du installiert?


Ich bin noch mit 1.5.3 Unterwegs der RivaTuner ist auf aktuellsten stand.


----------



## Taxxor (25. September 2020)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Tut dies aber nicht bei allen Spielen ausnahmen sind Destiny 2 und Forza Horizen 4.


Wird überhaupt kein Overlay angezeigt oder fehlen einfach bestimmte Werte im Overlay?


----------



## Nathenhale (25. September 2020)

Taxxor schrieb:


> Wird überhaupt kein Overlay angezeigt oder fehlen einfach bestimmte Werte im Overlay?


Es wird überhaupt kein Overlay Angezeigt . Wenn ich aber warum auch immer ein anderes Spiel während Forza Läuft starte wird ein Overlay angezeigt also in dem andern Spiel .
OH btw. Werte Aufzeichnen geht ich kann also einen Benchmarkrun machen ich kann nur keine "live werte sehen" .


----------



## Darkearth27 (25. September 2020)

Forza Horizon aka Microsoft hat die Anzeige geblockt und ist seit Release bereits so. (Also Release von Forza Horizon)
Dies geht nur in der Demo Version.


----------



## Taxxor (25. September 2020)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> OH btw. Werte Aufzeichnen geht ich kann also einen Benchmarkrun machen ich kann nur keine "live werte sehen" .


Alles andere hätte mich auch stark gewundert^^
Tja, wenn Microsoft den RTSS blockt, dann können wir in dem Fall auch nichts tun. Bei Destiny 2 scheint es das gleiche zu sein, Google spuckt auch massenweise threads darüber aus, dass der  RTSS nicht in Destiny funktioniert.


----------



## Nathenhale (25. September 2020)

F you activsion und Microsoft


----------



## PCGH_Dave (28. September 2020)

Kann man die Farben der Run 1, Run 2, usw. in der 1.5.5 nicht ändern?
Ausreißer in roter Farbe sind in sonst blauer Farbe besser zu unterscheiden als dunkelrote von roten ..


----------



## Taxxor (28. September 2020)

@PCGH_Dave Hmm eigentlich ist die Farbe als blau festgelegt gewesen, ich sehe aber auch dass es bei mir nun die Standardfarbe vom RTSS bekommen hat und auch dementsprechend wechselt was man im RTSS einstellt. Keine Ahnung wann das passiert ist, sollte aber definitiv blau sein.

Einstellbar ist es von CX aus nicht, da wir sonst auch die Ausreißer Farbe auf jede Mögliche Farbe die der Nutzer wählt, anpassen müssten, daher sind wir bei blau und rot geblieben.

Wird in der 1.5.6 auch wieder so sein.


----------



## gaussmath (29. September 2020)

Hier ist eine neue Beta mit der Version v.1.5.6. Falls es Probleme mit dem GPU Power Sensor von Nvidia Grafikkarten gibt, könntet und solltet ihr die Version installieren.









						Release CapFrameX v1.5.6 beta · CXWorld/CapFrameX
					

Enhancements  Decimals can now be used for capture time More precise capture time Better GPU VRAM performance counter handling  Bug fixes  No GPU power sensor (Nvidia graphics cards) when using lat...




					github.com


----------



## RtZk (7. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe bei dem Overlay Reiter, einige Dinge, wie z.B. Used Memory, Available Memory, CPU Package (W) aktiviert, sehe diese Punkte aber nicht bei aktiviertem Overlay, noch dazu fehlt der Core 0. 
Mache ich irgendetwas falsch oder ist das ein Bug?


----------



## Taxxor (7. Oktober 2020)

@RtZk  Schon einen Reset der Overlay liste gemacht?
"Core 0" gibt es in unserer Zählung nicht, wenn du 10 Kerne hast sind das Core 1 bis Core 10


----------



## RtZk (7. Oktober 2020)

Taxxor schrieb:


> @RtZk  Schon einen Reset der Overlay liste gemacht?
> "Core 0" gibt es in unserer Zählung nicht, wenn du 10 Kerne hast sind das Core 1 bis Core 10



Habe ich gerade eben gemacht, hat nichts gebracht.
Dann fehlt der Core 10 im Overlay bei mir.


----------



## gaussmath (7. Oktober 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Habe ich gerade eben gemacht, hat nichts gebracht.
> Dann fehlt der Core 10 im Overlay bei mir.


Mach mal bitte ein Screenshot vom dem gesamten Overlay.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hier ist ein neuer Installer und eine neue Portable, falls es Probleme mit fehlenden DLLen gibt. Im Log tauchen Einträge mit File not found Exceptions auf.

v1.5.6.3: https://github.com/CXWorld/CapFrameX/releases/tag/v1.5.6beta


----------



## Nathenhale (8. Oktober 2020)

Ganz oben wo sonst der Name der Anwendung steht, steht bei dem Spiel Astroneer "multiple applications".  Das ist  ja ein Fehler des Spiels. Aber mein Frage ist nun was kann ich dagegen tuen. Ich habe keine andere 3D Anwendung offen.
Der Rest des OSD zeigt an was ich möchte.


----------



## RtZk (8. Oktober 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Mach mal bitte ein Screenshot vom dem gesamten Overlay.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (8. Oktober 2020)

Ok, und wenn du andere Einträge entfernst, bleibt das so? Das ist einer der ungewöhnlichsten Fehler, den ich in Verbindung mit dem Overlay je gesehen habe. Respekt! 

Lade mal bitte das aktuelle Log File unter MyDocuments\CapFrameX\Logs hoch.


Nathenhale schrieb:


> Ganz oben wo sonst der Name der Anwendung steht, steht bei dem Spiel Astroneer "multiple applications". Das ist ja ein Fehler des Spiels. Aber mein Frage ist nun was kann ich dagegen tuen. Ich habe keine andere 3D Anwendung offen.
> Der Rest des OSD zeigt an was ich möchte.



Du kannst das Spiel in der Prozesslist einfach direkt auswählen. 

Welche Version verwendest du eigentlich?


----------



## RtZk (8. Oktober 2020)

@gaussmath Ich habe mal 2 rausgenommen, jetzt bekomme ich den Core 10 angezeigt, den Rest aber nicht. Für den Core 10 ist außerdem noch die Gesamtauslastung der CPU rausgefolgen, obwohl der Haken immer noch drinnen ist.
Abgesehen davon, von einer Maximal Anzahl an Dingen die ausgewählt werden können steht aber nichts drinnen oder?
Den Log habe ich aber vorher rauskopiert.


----------



## gaussmath (8. Oktober 2020)

Kannst du wieder entfernen den Log, wenn du willst, da steht nichts Ungewöhnliches drin. Tatsächlich gibt's eine Restriktion bei der Anzahl der Zeilen. Ich werde das jetzt mal mit Unwinder klären.


----------



## gaussmath (8. Oktober 2020)

Edit: Das Problem ist löbar. Wir müssen die Informationen, die wir zum RTSS schicken komprimieren.


----------



## RtZk (8. Oktober 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Edit: Das Problem ist löbar. Wir müssen die Informationen, die wir zum RTSS schicken komprimieren.



Ich habe jetzt mal den größten Teil von den eher unwichtigen Informationen rausgenommen und bekomme jetzt die meisten der Werte angezeigt die mir wichtig sind, wäre aber trotzdem schön, wenn man alle Werte gleichzeitig anzeigen könnte.


----------



## gaussmath (9. Oktober 2020)

@RtZk Reicht das als Infos? ^^ Das ist mein 3950X mit 16 Kernen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (9. Oktober 2020)

@RtZk: Hier ist ne Version mit komprimierter Kommunikation zum RTSS. Teste das mal bitte. 



			https://nexus.cluster.the.mind-blowing.dev/repository/CapFrameX/release__1.5.6/09.10.2020/3d1c5e9c56c700e81ccce50d01e78de463ac6a27_installer.zip
		


Wenn's irgendwelche Probleme gibt, bitte Log File an contact@capframex.com.


----------



## RtZk (9. Oktober 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @RtZk: Hier ist ne Version mit komprimierter Kommunikation zum RTSS. Teste das mal bitte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es wird alles angezeigt was ich ausgewählt haben, Danke   .


----------



## Taxxor (18. Oktober 2020)

Neue Version: CapFrameX 1.5.6 mit experimentellem Zen3 Sensor Support, Remote Service und weiteren Verbesserungen.

Download: https://www.capframex.com/download

Changelog:


> ## New features
> 
> Added experimental support for Zen 3 CPU family
> Added "Low FPS" to the stuttering pie chart showing the time that wasn't considered stuttering but still below a customizable FPS threshold
> ...


----------



## gaussmath (22. Oktober 2020)

Der Zen 3 Support wurde bereits getestet. Es funktioniert soweit alles wunderbar.


----------



## Nathenhale (22. Oktober 2020)

Also da hätte ich gerne einen Beweis in Form eines Screenshots Z.B aus dem Spiel BF V.


----------



## gaussmath (22. Oktober 2020)

Würde ich gerne liefern den Beweis, aber ich habe versprochen, die Daten nicht weiterzugeben. Versprechen halte ich immer.


----------



## Nathenhale (22. Oktober 2020)

Man kann es ja mal versuchen.


----------



## gaussmath (22. Oktober 2020)

Eine Kleinigkeit vielleicht: die Taktraten sind auch in Spielen verdammt hoch...


----------



## gaussmath (24. Oktober 2020)

Wir haben einen kritischen Fehler behoben, der sich auf die Prozessliste auswirkt und das Capturing lahm legen kann. Die Ergebnisse selbst und Sensor Logging sind nicht betroffen.

v1.5.7 Beta: https://github.com/CXWorld/CapFrameX/releases/tag/v1.5.7beta

@PCGH_Dave Die Version ist natürlich auch mit Zen 3 Support.


----------



## KaterTom (25. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe mal eine kleinigkeit zu "meckern": ich finde es schöner, wenn CX nach dem minimieren in der Taskleiste verbleiben könnte und ich es nicht immer aus der Symbolleiste heraussuchen muss.


----------



## Taxxor (25. Oktober 2020)

@KaterTom du musst es ja nicht heraussuchen, du kannst es auch so ziehen, dass es immer in der Symbolleiste zu sehen ist.
Wenn du es einmal aus der Liste der ausgeblendeten Symbole in die sichtbare Leiste gezogen hast, dann bleibt es auch da.


----------



## KaterTom (25. Oktober 2020)

Ja ich weiss. Taskleiste wäre mir trotzdem lieber.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (26. Oktober 2020)

Danke für den Bugfix mit der Prozessliste.
Das war nervig, jedes mal das Tool nach einem Benchmark neuzustarten ^^


----------



## Taxxor (27. Oktober 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Danke für den Bugfix mit der Prozessliste.
> Das war nervig, jedes mal das Tool nach einem Benchmark neuzustarten ^^


Mensch, warum sagst du denn nichts, dann hätten wir das evtl schon früher festgestellt, war ja in der 1.5.6 beta auch schon so


----------



## 700RRaptor (28. Oktober 2020)

Moin,
quetsche mich hier mal rein.
Aus reinem Interesse würde ich gerne von den Profis eine Meinung zu diesem Screenshot hören/lesen.
Was dieses Bild aussagt,.. wo man etwas verbessern könnte, ob Auffälligkeiten vorhanden sind, etc.
Zum Beispiel:
Weshalb die Frametimes am Anfang so ausschlagen?
Ob VSync oder doch vielleicht FrameLimiter?

_*Persönlich habe sehr wenig bis kaum Ahnung von Computern._

 i7-5820K  mit 2080Super, 32GB (4x8GB) 2133MT/s

Settings: *WQHD*, Ultra, *RayTracing Hoch*, DLSS Aus, *Hairworks Aus*, PhysicX An, *Tesselation Aus*, AF x16, *MotionBlur Niedrig*, VSync An, *DX12*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nathenhale (28. Oktober 2020)

sieht nach CPU Limit aus.


----------



## 700RRaptor (28. Oktober 2020)

Es ist ein i7-5820K verbaut mit 2080Super, 32GB (4x8GB) 2133MT/s
Kann ich den Prozessor noch irgendwie entlasten?

Woran machst du das fest? CPU Limit ist doch aber *Max 47%* !?


----------



## Darkearth27 (28. Oktober 2020)

Mach den Test nochmal und dann ohne VSync, deine Graka wird nämlich nicht ausgelastet.

Da allerdings auch die CPU in dem Moment nicht richtig ausgelastet wird, kann es eben an deinen Einstellungen liegen.

Dein RAM kann noch getuned werden, 3200 sollten da, je nach IC, auch drin sein (vermutlich)
Das ganze dann einfach nochmal testen und schauen ob es sich bessert.


----------



## 700RRaptor (29. Oktober 2020)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Mach den Test nochmal und dann ohne VSync





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nathenhale (29. Oktober 2020)

Jetzt sind wir im  GPU Limit . Ist das Spiel auf einer SSD installiert ?
BTW: Wenn du die Meisten FPS haben möchtest V-Sync immer aus.


----------



## 700RRaptor (29. Oktober 2020)

Ja ist auf einer SSD Samsung Evo.
Frames sollen begrenzt sein, weil ich zur Zeit über TV spiele . Und der nur per* Hdmi 2.1* über 60Hertz geht.
Meine GraKa hat ja diesen Ausgang nicht.

Wäre ein Frame Limiter besser? Input Lag stört mich nicht bei VSync.


----------



## Nathenhale (29. Oktober 2020)

Eine Ingame Framelimiter ist immer besser falls der nicht vorhanden ist über RTSS und wenn das nicht geht dann über den Treiber. Warum du aber diese Spikes hast kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten könnte sein das kurz ins CPU limit läufst. Hier einfach mal schauen ob du den RAM auf 3200mhz cl16 18 18 40 übertakten kannst . Oder XMP aktivieren falls das Ram Kit dies besitzt.


----------



## 700RRaptor (29. Oktober 2020)

Gerade spiele ich halt Metro Exodus. Dort gibt es keinen Frame Limiter, aber über Asus GPU Tweak2 könnte ich es begrenzen.
Wegen RAM,.. da muss ich mich erst schlau lesen, wie das geht. Wo sieht man, ob es XMP besitzt?

Edit: Im Bios würde man es sehen, habe ich eben gelesen.


----------



## Nathenhale (29. Oktober 2020)

im Bios kannst du das einfach nachschauen (ich glaube bei ASUS Platinen heißt das gante D.O.C.P) . Oder wenn du denn Namen des Kits googelst.


----------



## 700RRaptor (29. Oktober 2020)

Okay, danke. Das werde ich heute Abend mal prüfen.
Edit: G.Skill RipJaws V 2133 (Genauere Bezeichnung finde ich nicht)


----------



## Taxxor (29. Oktober 2020)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Eine Ingame Framelimiter ist immer besser falls der nicht vorhanden ist über RTSS


Ich würde sagen immer lieber RTSS als Ingame Limiter, zumal das auch den Vorteil hat, dass er sich seine 60FPS nicht für jedes Spiel wieder einzeln einstellen muss, nur um dann in Spielen, die keinen eigenen Limiter haben, doch sowieso zum RTSS greifen muss^^


----------



## Nathenhale (29. Oktober 2020)

Taxxor schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen immer lieber RTSS als Ingame Limiter, zumal das auch den Vorteil hat, dass er sich seine 60FPS nicht für jedes Spiel wieder einzeln einstellen muss, nur um dann in Spielen, die keinen eigenen Limiter haben, doch sowieso zum RTSS greifen muss^^


Ich dachte mal hier (PCGH Artikel oder Forum ) gelesen zu haben das die Latenz am geringsten ist wenn man in Game die FPS begrenzt danach (Latzen Technisch) kam der RTSS und danach kam die variante im Treiber.


----------



## 700RRaptor (29. Oktober 2020)

Ich werde es später mal mit dem Asus Tweak ausprobieren. Möchte so wenig wie möglich an Programmen laufen haben. Asus Tweak läuft halt bei mir standardmäßig immer mit.


----------



## Darkearth27 (29. Oktober 2020)

Also die Frametimespikes können wirklich Engine (Script) bedingt sein, GPU wird ja auch ohne Limit / Vsync ausgelastet und FPS steigen auch.

Also RTSS mit Framelimiter anwerfen, dann aber bei einem 60Hz Monitor / Fernseher auf 58 beschränken, damit du kein Tearing durch die Spikes bekommst (kann nämlich vorkommen, dass kurz die FPS über 60 hinausgehen, trotz Limiter)

Ansonsten würde ich das Asus Tweak tool nicht nutzen, sondern lieber den MSI Afterburner (der hat normalerweise auch gleich das RTSS dabei) und damit dann die GPU "tweaken" und das FPS Limit einstellen.


----------



## Taxxor (29. Oktober 2020)

Wir sind doch hier im CX Thread, wozu sollte er sich noch den Afterburner laden um den RTSS zu bekommen?^^

Gut für GPU Tweaks.... Nvidia bringt doch jetzt ein eigenes Tool für ihre Karten raus, dann kann der Afterburner ja bald volltändig durch CX ersetzt werden und nicht nur für die AMD User^^


----------



## Darkearth27 (29. Oktober 2020)

Damit das Asus Tool runter kommt und Ersatz dafür kommt. Und da der MSI ab standardmäßig mit dem rtss kommt ist das halt so entstanden.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (29. Oktober 2020)

Taxxor schrieb:


> Afterburner


Das is für mich immer noch _*das*_ Standardtool, was immer drauf sein muss.

Neben CapFrameX natürlich. 

Oder kann ich mit CapFrameX auch eigene Lüfterkurven erstellen, die Werte was den Saft, CoreClock usw. angeht tweaken usw. ?

Muss mir das Tool glaub ich in neuester Version noch mal genauer ansehen.  

edit:



Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Ansonsten würde ich das Asus Tweak tool nicht nutzen, sondern lieber den MSI Afterburner


Würde ich *auch* so sehen.
Hab es schon öfter auch in Videos von Leuten gesehen, die meinten Afterburner wäre besser, als dieses Asus Tool.

Sage das als jemand, der Asus Karten super findet.
(Letzte Lieblings GPU 1080Ti Strix OC und _bestellt_ (  ) is die 3080 Strix OC. Habe dieses Asus tweak Dings nie benutzt)


----------



## Taxxor (31. Oktober 2020)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Oder kann ich mit CapFrameX auch eigene Lüfterkurven erstellen, die Werte was den Saft, CoreClock usw. angeht tweaken usw. ?


Für nichts davon ist der Afterburner nötig, wenn man ne AMD Karte hat^^ Ich hab seit 2017 als die GTX980 rausgeflogen ist, den AB nicht mehr benutzt.

Und auch für Nvidia bald nicht mehr, da von dort auch die Möglichkeit kommt, alles direkt über Nvidia einzustellen


----------



## ChrisMK72 (31. Oktober 2020)

Taxxor schrieb:


> Und auch für Nvidia bald nicht mehr, da von dort auch die Möglichkeit kommt, alles direkt über Nvidia einzustellen


Ich installier bei Nvidia aber immer nur den Treiber. Bloß kein Experience, oder so.


----------



## gaussmath (2. November 2020)

Wir haben die interne Verwaltung von CX aufgebohrt. Die Sensoren können nun (zum Teil) separat gesteuert werden. Man muss nur Sensor Logging abschalten und dann z.B. die GPU Power in den Overlay Settings. Das führt dazu, dass der Sensor intern nicht mehr ausgewertet wird und somit die Frametimes nicht beeinflussen kann. 

Wichtiger Hinweis: ist Sensorlogging (Checkbox auf der Capture Page) aktiv, so werden die Sensoren grundsätzlich ausgewertet. Das muss wie gesagt abgeschaltet werden, um die Einzelsteuerung verwenden zu können. 

Download der neusten Beta: https://github.com/CXWorld/CapFrameX/releases/tag/v1.5.7beta


----------



## gaussmath (2. November 2020)

700RRaptor schrieb:


> Weshalb die Frametimes am Anfang so ausschlagen?


Dieses Verhalten ist für Metro in Verbindung mit Raytracing normal. Und wie ich heute erfahren habe, ist die CPU fürs Raytracing auch sehr wichtig. Kann gut sein, dass deine verhältnismäßig schwache CPU sich hier negativ auswirkt.


----------



## blautemple (2. November 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Dieses Verhalten ist für Metro in Verbindung mit Raytracing normal. Und wie ich heute erfahren habe, ist die CPU fürs Raytracing auch sehr wichtig. Kann gut sein, dass deine verhältnismäßig schwache CPU sich hier negativ auswirkt.


Die Frametimes in Metro kannst du auch mit sehr starken CPUs völlig knicken. Selbst mein System knickt da völlig ein und ich behaupte in Spielen geht es nicht so viel schneller.

Edit: Ich bin mal 20s durch die Taiga gelaufen: https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/26f04193-4e76-47b4-b190-8e0d6010b81e
Settings:
Auflösung: 3840x2160
Preset: Hoch
RTX: Ultra
Kein DLSS, Physix Hairworks usw.
Und so katastrophal wie der Graph aussieht fühl sich das auch an.


----------



## gaussmath (2. November 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Und so katastrophal wie der Graph aussieht fühl sich das auch an.


Sieht bei mir nicht anders aus.


----------



## 700RRaptor (2. November 2020)

Gegen Ende fallen steigen die Frametimes ja fast auf 40 Millisekunden.
Und das bei Ihrem HighEnd System.

Daraus schließe ich jetzt aber, dass ich dann keine bessere CPU benötige.
Wird ja nicht besser.


----------



## Illitheas (2. November 2020)

700RRaptor schrieb:


> Daraus schließe ich jetzt aber, dass ich dann keine bessere CPU benötige.
> Wird ja nicht besser.


Von Highend ist dein 5820K weit entfernt 
Tippe auch auf die lahme CPU.


----------



## 700RRaptor (2. November 2020)

Illitheas schrieb:


> Von Highend ist dein 5820K weit entfernt
> Tippe auch auf die lahme CPU.


Ich habe ja gar nicht von meinem System gesprochen. Von Ihrem/deren.
Das meine Cpu über 7 Jahre alt ist, ist klar.


----------



## 700RRaptor (2. November 2020)

gaussmath schreibt es könnte an meiner alten CPU liegen und blautemple schreibt, dass die Frametimes auch mit dem neuesten Prozessor (im Link zu sehen) auf Grund der Engine/Programmierung sehr ins schwanken geraten.

Somit hat man jetzt keine direkte Antwort auf das Verhalten der Frametimes.

Schade, denn mich würde interessieren warum dies so ist.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (3. November 2020)

Zu Frametimes hatte doch DF was interessantes gesagt, glaub im Zusammenhang mit Watch Dogs Legion: Da gab's Spikes und Hakler mit der Highend CPU(glaub n 10900k) und mit dem i5(glaub n i5 ohne k) waren die weg(so rein aus der Erinnerung. Hat's gestern ein mal gesehen, das Video).
Kann auch am vermurksten Spiel liegen.


----------



## 700RRaptor (3. November 2020)

Dann geht es wohl in die Richtung, dass die verschiedenen Spiele Engines noch nicht optimal an die neuesten Hardwares angepasst sind.

Notiz an mich selbst: Eigene Cpu ist für meine Ansprüche derzeit noch nicht zu lahm.


----------



## gaussmath (3. November 2020)

Ich schrieb, dass sich die CPU negativ auswirken kann. In Metro ist es aber wohl ausschließlich die GPU. Selbst mit Ampere sind die Frametimes in Außenarealen zum Davonlaufen. Es ist halt eine der ersten Implemtierungen überhaupt, da kann man nichts machen. Man sollte RT halt nicht auf Ultra klatschen.

@blautemple In SotTR sind die Frametimes aber deutlich glatter und in Control auch.


----------



## 700RRaptor (3. November 2020)

Ich habe doch 'könnte' geschrieben 
Metro ist wohl ein "schlechtes" Beispiel für das Ganze.
Ich muss mal nach Wolfenstein:YB schauen. Die ID Tech7 ist ja eine der bestprogrammierten Engines, wie man so oft liest.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (3. November 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Man sollte RT halt nicht auf Ultra klatschen


Man sollte _so einiges_ nicht auf Ultra klatschen(inkl. RT/HDR und XYZ), wenn man flüssiges Gameplay Richtung 100 fps bevorzugt. 
Weniger ist manchmal mehr.


----------



## KaterTom (3. November 2020)

Ja genau, weniger FPS sind mehr Eye-Candy!


----------



## Nathenhale (3. November 2020)

Also ich spiele ja immer den Nvidia Way to go 8k mit DLSS Ultra Performance (2560x1440) mit RTX on für butterweiche 45fps auf ner 1700 Graka


----------



## gaussmath (12. November 2020)

CapFrameX wurde auf Navi 21/22 getestet. Das Sensorlogging funktioniert. Der Power Sensor bildet nicht die Total Board Power ab!

@PCGH_Raff @PCGH_Phil


----------



## Nathenhale (12. November 2020)

Ah Ha die Navi 21/22 sind also schon in der Redaktion  .


----------



## gaussmath (12. November 2020)

Na ja, die Reviews gehen in 6 Tagen online. Raff bencht bestimmt schon fleißig. ^^ Darf er natürlich nicht sagen...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (12. November 2020)

Hey,

dass die von Tools ausgelesenen Watt-Werte bei Radeons nur die GPU-Power (bzw. ASIC-Power inkl. HBM) abbilden, sollte sich mittlerweile bei jedem herumgesprochen haben. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## TheNewNow (13. November 2020)

Ich habe mir mal in WD Legion geguckt, welchen Einfluss RT aufs CPU Limit hat. Hab dafür einfach mal den In-Game Benchmark genommen und eine ultra hohe Auflösung von 720p (360p intern). Eigentlich müsste ich aber eine echte Spielszene nehmen, die deutlich CPU forderner sind. Vielleicht morgen

Einmal mit meinen "normalen" Settings: https://www.capframex.com/sessioncollections/b11553e2-dffd-4ff8-b81e-e773fa8206e1
Dann mit den höchsten Settings: https://www.capframex.com/sessioncollections/49213f4b-116a-490d-9e86-2c739f92e18f
Und zuletzt mit den niedrigsten: https://www.capframex.com/sessioncollections/237308c9-f30e-4aad-9775-efd596715bdd

Man sieht aber, dass das tatsächlich nicht nur eine GPU Sache ist. Zumindest in WD


----------



## Grestorn (13. November 2020)

Das sagt das Spiel ja selbst. Die CPU Kosten von RT werden als "Heavy" bezeichnet im Settings Menü.


----------



## Gurdi (14. November 2020)

@gaussmath seit längerem dein Tool mal wieder im Einsatz, ist wirklich klasse was du da alles integriert hast und wie ausgereift das funktioniert


----------



## gaussmath (14. November 2020)

Danke fürs Feedback @Gurdi.

Zum Thema Raytracing, die CPU wird stärker belastet, und das sollte bei allen Titeln mit einer RT-Implementierung so sein, weil das (dynamische) Verwalten der BVH der CPU überlasssen wird. Außerdem erhöht sich die Anzahl der Objekte im nicht sichtbaren Bereich, was wiederum die Anzahl der Drawcalls erhöht.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (11. Dezember 2020)

Moin!

Für euch zur Info: Mit der aktuellen Version 1.5.7.5 BETA funktioniert das akustische Feedback nicht, ich kriege hier nicht einen Ton aus dem Tool. Weder mit der Portable noch "voll" installiert. Und Cyberpunk 2077 ließ sich gerade nicht capturen, aber das dürfte ein einmaliger Schluckauf sein.

MfG
Raff


----------



## Taxxor (13. Dezember 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> ich kriege hier nicht einen Ton aus dem Tool.


Du hast aber den Sound Mode schon auf etwas anderem als "None" stehen oder?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. Dezember 2020)

Klaro, du Scherzkeks.  Weder Voice noch Simple gehen (alle anderen Sounds außerhalb des Tools schon). Den Bug gab's schon mal ganz kurz, verschwand aber mit dem nächsten Update wieder. Hier zu Hause habe ich eine frühere "1.5.7 Beta" (Minor Version unbekannt) installiert, da geht's noch.

MfG
Raff


----------



## HisN (13. Dezember 2020)

Der aktuelle Afterburner hat einen Sensor für den Ram-Gebrauch der laufenden Anwendung bekommen (falls Du noch nach Sensoren suchst, die Du hinzufügen kannst). Ist zwar (Meiner Meinung) jetzt nicht unbedingt ein Game-Changer, aber interessant zu sehen wie ich finde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (14. Dezember 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Klaro, du Scherzkeks.  Weder Voice noch Simple gehen (alle anderen Sounds außerhalb des Tools schon). Den Bug gab's schon mal ganz kurz, verschwand aber mit dem nächsten Update wieder. Hier zu Hause habe ich eine frühere "1.5.7 Beta" (Minor Version unbekannt) installiert, da geht's noch.


Schick mal bitte die Log Files unter MyDocuments\CapFrameX\Logs an contact@capframex.com.


----------



## Gouvi (14. Dezember 2020)

Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen gemacht mit Bans, die aufgrund des Tools ausgesprochen wurden? Habe einen VAC-PUBG-Ban erhalten heute komplett grundlos. Windows 10 ist neu und die einzigen beiden Programme die während des Spielens liefen bzw. aufgenommen haben, waren CapFrameX und msi afterburner in einer Beta Version.


----------



## gaussmath (14. Dezember 2020)

Anliegen von @Gouvi bei ComputerBase geklärt.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (9. Januar 2021)

Habe einen Bug entdeckt. Wenn man unter dem Reiter Comparsion auf "FPS" bei Values wechselt, bleibt die Legend oberhalb bestehen, auch wenn man sie deaktiviert. Erst wenn man den Range Slider aktiviert, merkt CX, dass die Legend eigentlich deaktiviert ist und lässt sie verschwinden. Version: 1.5.7 Beta Revision 5


----------



## PCGH_Raff (11. Januar 2021)

Moin!

Aha, eine neue Overlay-Option aka "temporäre Selbstzerstörung während des Benchens". Geil! Woher der Sinneswandel? Bisherige Messungen legen nahe, dass das unser künftiger Standard wird. 

[x] Neue Finalversion, pls 

MfG
Raff


----------



## gaussmath (15. Januar 2021)

@PCGH_Dave Sauber entdeckt! Danke, werden wir mit der nächsten Version beheben.

@PCGH_Raff Wir haben in den letzten Monaten selbst viel gebencht und uns die Ergebnisse sehr genau angeschaut. Das Ziel war es, einen Fehlerbereich von 1% einhalten zu können, ohne auf das wertvolle Feedback durch das Overlay verzichten zu müssen. Mit dem neuen "Auto Overlay" Feature, ist das fast immer gelungen.

Außerdem hattest du irgendwann mal die Idee geäußert, dass tatsächlich nur jene Sensordaten ausgewertet werden, welche auch wirklich gebraucht werden. Das haben wir nun auch (in der Schublade). Eine neue interne Konfigurationsschicht, die sich durch den gesamten Code (UI bis runter zu den Telemetrieroutinen) zieht, macht das möglich. Mit einem reduzierten Set von Daten sinkt die CPU-Last damit auf um die 0.1%, wodurch man Sensorlogging nicht mehr wirklich abschalten muss. Das Overlay muss/sollte aber per "Auto Overlay" Option abgeschaltet werden, siehe folgendes Extrembeispiel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. Januar 2021)

Geil! Auch, dass ihr die Kosten analysiert habt und senken konntet. Wann rechnet ihr mit einer präsentierbaren Version? Wir würden gerne in 1-2 Wochen neue Bench-Marathons starten, warten damit aber gerne auf die Version ... 1.6?

MfG
Raff


----------



## gaussmath (15. Januar 2021)

Wir können euch nächste Woche sicherlich was geben, aber ohne ausgiebige Tests möchten wir keinen Release Status vergeben. Könnt ihr das denn vor dem Marathon ein paar Tage testen? 

Ansonsten hat die aktuelle Beta 1.5.7 das Auto Overlay Feature bereits. Die F1 Runs oben sind damit gemacht worden. Die Lastoptimierung würde dann nächste Woche zum Testen bereit stehen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. Januar 2021)

Sehr gerne. Textet uns bitte an, wenn ihr eine hübsche Beta-Version habt. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## gaussmath (18. Januar 2021)

@PCGH_Dave @PCGH_Raff

Guten Morgen die Herren Redakteure,

das CX-Team war fleißig in den letzten Tagen (sonst natürlich auch ^^), so dass wir euch sehr wahrscheinlich heute Abend eine Testversion der v1.5.8 geben können. Ich muss noch ein klein wenig feinschleifen und testen, dann gibt's einen Link.

Beste Grüße, Mark


----------



## PCGH_Raff (18. Januar 2021)

Moin Mark,

großartig, gute Arbeit.  Aber bitte stresst euch nicht unnötig. Wenn das Tool durch ein paar Tage mehr Zeit noch besser wird, dann nehmt sie euch bitte. Wobei ... mit einer Beta etwas fummeln können wir ja trotzdem. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## gaussmath (18. Januar 2021)

Es geht auch darum, dass ihr die Version testet. Keiner kann so viele Testfälle abdecken wir ihr.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (18. Januar 2021)

Ok, habt ihr auch einen genauen Change Log? Dann können wir gezielter schauen. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## gaussmath (18. Januar 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ok, habt ihr auch einen genauen Change Log?


@Taxxor Man verlangt nach dir... ^^


----------



## gaussmath (18. Januar 2021)

@PCGH_Dave @PCGH_Raff

Download: v1.5.8 Beta

Keine Gewähr auf Vollständigkeit:
* CX ist jetzt eine 32 bit Anwendung, damit die Kommunikation mit dem RTSS reibungslos funktioniert. Der OSD Toggle welcher in CX getriggert wird, greift nun auch im RTSS. Insbesondere wird das OSD im RTSS global abgeschaltet, wenn die Auto-disable Funktion aktiv ist.
* Eine interne Sensorkonfiguration sorgt dafür, dass nur jene Sensoren ausgewertet werden, welche auch tatsächlich gebraucht werden.
* Man kann nun nach Begriffen in den Kommentaren suchen/filtern (Capture Liste). Klingt trivial, hatte ich aber tatsächlich vergessen.
* Komplett neuer Sensor Tab, siehe Anhang. Vollständig konfigurierbare Sensoren. Die Anzeigen beschränkt sich noch auf die bekannten Defaults, aber das machen wir noch. Alles was in der Liste angehakt wird, wird geloggt (jetzt schon!) und kann später angzeigt werden, auch grafisch.
* Die Hotkeys sind noch smarter geworden. Nafi und @Taxxor haben hier wirklich Raketenwissenschaft betrieben. Man kann nun beispielsweise Shift als Teil des Hotkeys verwenden und trotzdem den Run sprintend starten, was ja idR mit Shift gemacht wird.

*Wichtiger Hinweis*: Auch PresentMon wurde erneuert. Wir verwenden die _Version 1.6.0_. Das betrifft also auch den Capture-Kern von CX. Es ist natürlich unwahrscheinlich, dass PresentMon nun falsch arbeitet, aber wir haben die Messungen der Frametimes noch nicht gegen Build-in Benchmarks abgeglichen/validiert. Die Anbindung von PresentMon selbst haben wir nicht verändert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (19. Januar 2021)

@PCGH_Dave Den von dir reporteten Bug haben wir natürlich auch behoben.


----------



## KaterTom (21. Januar 2021)

Was mir jetzt erst auffällt: Ihr habt in der 1.5.8 beta bei den Sensoren das Powerlimit nicht mehr drin. Das finde ich seeehr schade!Ich hatte in der Analysis Seite immer die Anzeige des Powerlimit Graphen aktiviert. Das war sehr hilfreich beim erstellen von voltage curves mit dem Afterburner!


----------



## -THOR- (21. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

textwall incoming. Aber was muss das muss 
Hab ja auch ein bisschen Zeit reingesteckt.

Vorsichtshalber noch ne Markierung an @gaussmath

Gut. Zum Thema.
Ich hab das CapFrameX Tool die letzten Tage etwas ausprobiert. Ersteindruck: absolut genial.
Nur habe ich mittlerweile starke Zweifel, dass die Werte auch nur ansatzweise korrekt sein können.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mich ja aufklären was und wie genau CapFrameX die Frametimes aufzeichnet oder ob ich hier einen Denkfehler habe (glaube ich aus meiner Überzeugung zwar nicht, aber jeder kann sich ja mal irren).
Ich habe den Verdacht, dass das was CapFrameX misst nicht mal ansatzweise etwas mit dem zu tun hat, was am Monitor ankommt.

Ich versuche das nachfolgend mal zu verdeutlichen.

Zuerst mein System:
i7 6700K mit 16GB 3200 MHz DDR4 und eine RTX3060ti.
Neueste Treiber, aktuellstes Windows, an einem Asus XG279Q (1440p Gsync Compatible zertifiziert mit 170 Hz)

Generell habe ich viele Spiele getestet und überall sehr ähnliche Ergebnisse bzw. das gleiche "Problem" mit CapFrameX.
Um aber Probleme mit CPU Bottlenecks, Bandbreiten und Streaming auszuschließen habe ich mich letztendlich entschieden die Werte von Ori and the Will of the Wisps zu nutzen, weil sie leicht reproduzierbar und analysierbar sind, das Spiel bei meinem Test keine Ressourcen nachladen muss und weil das Spiel in der getesteten Szene mit 160-170 FPS läuft. Hier liegt das CPU Limit.

Meine Testsequenz sieht folgendermaßen aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bleibe hier nur auf der Stelle stehen und bewege mich keinen cm! Das ist der Test. 60 sec.

Hier im CPU Limit zu messen wäre natürlich diskussionswürdig. Schlechte Frametimes wären im CPU Limit nicht verwunderlich. Logisch.

Deswegen habe ich, um zu prüfen, ob die Frametimes, die mir CapFrameX präsentiert, korrekt sein können folgendes gemacht:


Mein Display auf 60 Hz eingestellt und im Spiel im Monitor OSD geprüft, ob 60 Hz anliegen
Im Spiel Vsync aktiviert + Gegencheck mit NVCP Vsync
Zusätzlich nochmal mit Vsync + RTSS 60 FPS Limit getestet
Die Tests mit GeForce Experience @ 60 FPS aufgezeichnet (die Aufnahme synct sich mit der Displayfrequenz)
240 FPS Aufnahmen vom Display mit meinem Smartphone erstellt.

Ein 60 sec. Test mit CapFrameX hat zu folgendem (extrem seltsamen) Ergebnis geführt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier werfen sich einige Fragen auf. Aber ich liste mal auf:

1) Wie kann es möglich sein, dass trotz aktivem Vsync @ 60 Hz Frames mit einer Frametime kleiner 16,6 ms existieren?
Gäbe es wirklich solche Frames, dann würde sich das in Form von Tearing zeigen. Es MUSS sich in Form von Tearing zeigen und man würde das Tearing auch deutlich mit einer Slow Motion Videoaufnahme oder in einem Screencapture Video sehen. Ich habe beides gemacht und kein Tearing sehen können (was bei aktivem Vsync ja genau das ist, was man erwartet). Schalte ich Vsync aus, sehe ich es natürlich sofort sehr deutlich.

2) Ich habe sowohl das 60 FPS @ 60 Hz Vsynced Screencapture, als auch meine 240 FPS Slow Motion Aufnahme mit Smartphone Frame für Frame geprüft und ich sehe hier im Screencapture bei JEDEM einzelnen Frame eine Veränderung im Bild (gut sichtbar durch die ständigen Partikel Animationen im Spiel) Es gibt keinen einzigen doppelten bzw. "dropped" Frame, jeder Frame ist "unique". Auch die Slow-Mo Aufnahme bestätigt mir, dass zwischen jedem Bildwechsel die gewünschten 16,6 ms liegen und nichts anderes.
Die "physische" Prüfung bestätigt mir also, absolut perfekte 60 FPS mit 16,6 ms Frametimes bei dem jedes einzelne Frame einzigartig ist. Das ist das, was mir das Display wirklich zeigt! Dafür würde ich meine Hand ins Feuer legen.

Wie erklärt sich nun der wilde CapFrameX Verlauf? Das ergibt für mich leider absolut keinen Sinn.
Spätesten eine Frametime, die 49.8 FPS entspricht, sollte sich in mehreren dropped Frames bei 60Hz Vsync äußern, was man in der Videoaufnahme eben daran sehen würde, dass mehr als ein Frame in Folge identisch ist bzw. dass ein Frame nicht 16,6 ms sondern 33,3 ms oder 50 ms lang angezeigt wird (ein display-refreshzyklus, zwei oder drei usw. Mit Vsync ist das ja mehr als deutlich)
Ich halte es für absolut ausgeschlossen, dass der Wert von CapframeX korrekt ist. Zumindest es es nicht das, was am Display angezeigt wird.

3) Auch ein zusätzliches 60 FPS Cap mit RTSS (welches für das außerordentlich gute Framepacing bekannt ist) hat an dem CapFrameX Graphen absolut NICHTS verändert.

4) Auch G-Sync (Vsync off) und RTSS @ 60 FPS limit ändern praktisch nichts an den Frametimes von CapFrameX


Entweder verstehe ich den Sinn von CapFrameX nicht oder ich muss hier tatsächlich anzweifeln, ob die Werte korrekt sind. Wie gesagt: Wenn ich am Display exakt alle 16,6 ms einen neuen Frame präsentiert bekomme. Dann kann/sollte hier nichts anderes als eine waagrechte Linie angezeigt werden.


Und nur ums nochmal klar zu machen. Hier geht es um Frametimes. Ich habe hier nichts anderes als Framtimes gezählt und gemessen. Dass FPS hier keinerlei Aussagekraft haben ist natürlich logisch. Dass generell Frametime Spikes oder ungerade verläufe exisitieren bzw. völlig normal sind weiß ich auch. Da werdet ihr mir nichts neues erzählen können. Darum gehts mir auch nicht.
Nur wenn das Display alle 16,6 ms einen neuen Frame zeigt, dann ist das erste, was ich mit 100%iger Sicherheit sagen kann, dass der Framtimegraph nur eine waagrechte Linie sein KANN. Und genau das ist dann eben auch der Punkt an dem ich vergleichen kann, ob die Werte von CapFrameX plausibel sind oder nicht. Und scheinbar sind sie das nicht.

Da stellt sich natürlich die Frage, was CapFrameX hier überhaupt misst. Kann ja durchaus plausibel sein oder per software nicht besser realisierbar. Nur stelle ich mir dann die Frage, was so eine Messung aussagt. Im Endeffekt zählt doch das, was am Display ankommt.


Schlussendlich sei noch gesagt, dass das hier kein Angriff auf die eigentlich tolle Arbeit sein soll.
Ich will verstehen, was hier vor sich geht und das ganze hinterfragen und sollte ich recht haben dafür sensibilisieren.
Schließlich liegt hier ja auch ne gewisse Verantwortung, wenn PCGH und auch andere Seiten das Tool für Messungen nutzen, die aber schlimmstenfalls gar nicht korrekt wären.


----------



## gaussmath (21. Januar 2021)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Was mir jetzt erst auffällt: Ihr habt in der 1.5.8 beta bei den Sensoren das Powerlimit nicht mehr drin. Das finde ich seeehr schade!


Wir auch! Aber in der NvAPI hatte sich einiges geändert, so dass das PL dem zum Opfer gefallen ist, wir hoffen, dass wir das bald wieder integrieren können.

@-THOR- Als ich deine ersten Sätze las, dacht ich so, oh Gott, was ist jetzt los...  

Wir verwenden PresentMon für die Auswertung der Frametimes. Wir nehmen den Datenstrom von PM so entgegen wie er kommt und ändern weder etwas daran, noch filtern wir die Daten.

PresentMon greift die Frametimes recht früh aus der Renderpipline ab, so dass man im Grunde von CPU-Frametimes sprechen kann. Das ist ein Grundvoraussetzung dafür, um auch CPUs (im CPU-Limit) mit CX testen zu können.

Was am Monitor angekommt, kann tatsächlich was ganz anderes sein. Da greifen noch unterschiedliche Buffer, die die eigentliche Bildaktualisierung (am Ende der Kette) beeinflussen können und auch tatsächlich tun.

Was du also als streuenden Graphen siehst, ist das, was deine CPU tatsächlich macht. Das geht wild hin und her, wird aber am Ende über Buffer "geglättet".


----------



## -THOR- (21. Januar 2021)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Was du also als streuenden Graphen siehst, ist das, was deine CPU tatsächlich macht. Das geht wild hin und her, wird aber am Ende über Buffer "geglättet".



Sorry für den Schock .

Aber lieber schreib ich zu viel, als zu wenig um mich im Nachhinein nicht trotzdem für alles erklären und rechtfertigen zu müssen. Danke fürs Lesen 

Und auch Danke für die Erklärung.
Sowas ähnliches habe ich fast geahnt.

Dass hier Buffer am Werk sind, die die Ausgabe nochmal glätten. Ja absolut. Gibt ja auch das TripleBuffering bei Vsync, das alles glattbügeln sollte und dann eben auch dafür sorgt, dass die 16,6 ms in keinem Fall unterschritten werden.

Nur war bei mir eben grundsätzlich die Verwunderung, dass CapFrameX dieses Buffering bzw. eben einfach das was am Ende "rauskommt" überhaupt nicht aufzeichnet. Egal was ich eben machte, egal ob Vsync, FPS limiter, nix scheint die Frametimes bei CapFrameX glätten zu können. CapFrameX greift also wie du sagst viel früher im Rendering quasi auf CPU level. Das wusste ich nicht. Die Werte vom Afterburner scheinen eher dem zu entsprechen, was am Display ankommt. Zumindest sehe ich dort wie sich der Einsatz von Vsync und diversen FPS limitern auf die dort gezeigten Frametimes auswirkt.

Das würde auch erklären, warum sich tatsächlich die Frametimes in meinen getesteten Spielen zwischen CPU limit und GPU limit nicht sonderlich verbessert oder verschlechtert haben. Die Varianzen sahen ähnlich aus, obwohls im CPU limit spürbar etwas ruckeliger war.

Na gut, dann ist für mich soweit alles klar. Ich sehe den Sinn dahinter, es so zu machen, auch wenns nicht das ist, was ich vielleicht erwartet hätte. 

Wäre denn für die Zukunft vielleicht ein zusätzlicher alternativer Ansatz denkbar? Sprich dass man zusätzlich an die Daten rankommt, die dem entsprechen, was am Ende am Display ankommt? Oder ist das für euch weniger interessant? Oder vielleicht gar nicht gut/einfach umsetzbar weil ihr eben nur die Daten von PresentMon verwendet.

Für mich persönlich wärs jetzt nicht wichtig. Aber für andere sicher interessant.
Zumindest finde ich, lassen die aktuellen Werte nen gewissen Interpretationsspielraum zu, der wohl auch zu Fehlinterpretation führen kann. (Was ja bei mir passiert ist).

Für den CPU Vergleich natürlich alles sehr interessant.
Aber du musst eben auch meine Ansicht verstehen. Ich messe da zig spiele, sehe nirgendwo dropped frames, alles ist perfekt und 100% smooth, obwohl mir CapFrameX die wildesten Frametime Varianzen zeigt. Hab schon fast an meinem Urteilsvermögen gezweifelt.

Aber ich labere schon wieder zu viel. Danke nochmal


----------



## gaussmath (21. Januar 2021)

Der Afterburner macht das tatsächlich anders mit der Argumentation, dass das eher dem entspricht, was der User vor dem Bildschirm wahrnimmt. Da es allerdings bei all den Benchmarks, um die Leistung der Kernkomponenten CPU und GPU geht, verwenden wir die PresentMon Daten, welche sozusagen "CPU-Frametimes" darstellen. Das wird in der Fachwelt genau so anerkannt. Die GPU Leistung kann man übrigens trotzdem/auch messen, weil die GPU im GPU-Limit entsprechende Wartezyklen verursacht, welche sich auf die Gesamtperformance auswirken.


----------



## gaussmath (26. Januar 2021)

@PCGH_Raff @PCGH_Dave

Es hat sich doch noch einiges getan in den letzten Tagen. Neben jeder Menge Feinschliff, sind mehrere sehr interessante Memory Sensoren (System + GPU) hinzugekommen, außerdem wurde die Config überarbeitet, so dass Einstellungen nun nach einem Update nicht mehr verloren gehen.

Download

*Update 28.01.2021*

Bugfix to handle possible error while accessing config file on app startup
Changed "Used Memory Game" sensor to process performance counter "Working Set"
*Important note: The "Used Memory Game" sensor is limited to 4GB because of 32 bit platform target*

Der Status ist zwar noch offiziell Beta, aber es wurde sehr gut durchgetestet. Es ist also eher ein Release Candidate. Ich habe die Genauigkeit der Messungen zudem mit anderen bekannten Tools verglichen. Das passt alles soweit. Dabei fiel mir auf, wie komfortabel CX mittlerweile geworden ist. Automatische Ausreißererkennung, automatisches Aggregieren, Feedback auf dem Overlay, unmittelbarer Zugriff auf die Ergebnisse... das gibt's so kein zweites Mal. 

*Change Log 1.5.8*

## New features

Option to auto turn off overlay when capturing frametimes to reduce impact on the results.
Option to switch between turning off only CX overlay or global RTSS overlay via CX Hotkey.
New Sensor page to freely set the sensors that will be logged in benchmarks (Analysis page only shows the basic sensors, Sensor page shows all)
Custom resolution chart export for line graphs on Analysis, Comparison and Synchronization page via context menu (resolution can be set under global options)
Added "GPU FPS/10W" to metrics and changed "CPU FPS/W" to "CPU FPS/10W" (better visibility for bar charts)
Added "Used Memory Game", "GPU Memory Dedicated Game" and "GPU Memory Shared Game" to sensors to log the memory usage of the specific games.
Memory sensor for AMD cards provided by ADL ( equivalent to NvAPI)
## Enhancements

All sensors that are not used for logging or in the overlay won't be updated to further minimize performance impact
Improved hotkey handling (example: Hotkey "X" now also responds to modifier combinations like "Shift+X" as long as there is no other hotkey using that exact combination)
"Copy/paste" option for Record lists context menu
User config is now saved as JSON in the Documents folder to be persistent when installing new versions.
General performance optimizations
## Bug fixes

Possible Hotkey sound delay
Legends on Comparison page may still be visible even if toggled off
Missing power and VRAM (dedicated memory) sensor for AMD GPUs


----------



## PCGH_Raff (26. Januar 2021)

Sehr geil, weiter so.   

Ich habe die erste große (RX-6900-)Messreihe mit der vorherigen 8er-Beta hinter mir. Alles super soweit. Hotkey-Sound geht wieder (weicht aber nun dem Overlay mit Auto-Off) und die Sensoren funktionieren. Allerdings hatte ich einige Abstürze des Tools, als das observierte Verzeichnis ziemlich mit Messungen "zugemüllt" war.

So, RTX 3080 startet.

Beste Grüße,
Raff


----------



## Taxxor (26. Januar 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Allerdings hatte ich einige Abstürze des Tools, als das observierte Verzeichnis ziemlich mit Messungen "zugemüllt" war.


In solchen Momenten wäre es natürlich gut gewesen, den crashlog hochzuladen oder den Log Eintrag hier zu melden, damit wir auch an einer Lösung arbeiten können.
Ich gehe mal nicht davon aus, dass du noch exakt weißt, wann ein solcher Absturz zuletzt passiert ist und es in deinen Log Files raussuchen kannst?

Und um wieviele Messungen handelt es sich denn in etwa?


----------



## PCGH_Dave (27. Januar 2021)

Das hört sich alles sehr gut an 
Kommt auch gerade rechtzeitig, heute starten nämlich komplett neue CPU-Index-Benchmarks.


----------



## gaussmath (27. Januar 2021)

Bitte jeden Fehler nach Möglichkeit melden, auch wenn es noch so unscheinbar oder selten ist. Danke euch!


----------



## blautemple (27. Januar 2021)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Das hört sich alles sehr gut an
> Kommt auch gerade rechtzeitig, heute starten nämlich komplett neue CPU-Index-Benchmarks.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (27. Januar 2021)

@blautemple Installiere du mal lieber die 1.5.8 und mach ein paar Tests.


----------



## blautemple (27. Januar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich höre ja schon auf


----------



## gaussmath (28. Januar 2021)

@PCGH_Raff @PCGH_Dave 

Hab mal ein Update eingefügt. Wirklich kriegsentscheidend ist das aber nicht. Es sei denn, ihr habt bereits einen Artikel auf Basis des neuen "Used Memory Game" Sensors gemacht...


----------



## gaussmath (29. Januar 2021)

Ein weiteres kleines Update. Der "Used Memory Game" Sensor ist limitiert auf 4GB, da CX derzeit in 32 bit kompiliert ist. Wir arbeiten an einer Lösung.


----------



## HisN (30. Januar 2021)

Auch Unwinder klammert sich an die 32Bit-Kompatibilität. Was hat es damit auf sich, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Taxxor (30. Januar 2021)

@HisN Das wüsste ich auch gerne^^
Dass CX in der zuletzt verlinkten Version 32bit war, liegt nämlich genau daran, dass der RTSS auch 32bit läuft und wir die Steuerung des globalen Overlay toggles nur vernünftig hinbekommen, wenn wir sie aus einer 32bit Anwendung aus aufrufen.

Sprechen wir als 32bit Version die normale RTSSHooks.dll an, dann verwaltet der RTSS das ganze intern auf 32 und 64bit Anwendungen und setzt den Toggle auf der Oberfläche entsprechend.

Es gibt aber auch die RTSSHooks64.dll und die können wir auch über 64bit ansprechen, allerdings reagiert dann die UI von RTSS nicht auf den veränderten Status und das Overlay lässt sich damit auch nur in Spielen komplett ausschalten, die ebenfalls 64bit sind.

Diese Einschränkungen haben wir jetzt erst mal so hingenommen und sind mittlerweile wieder bei 64bit.
Dadurch musste die Option rausfliegen, dass man den globalen RTSS Toggle mit unserem Hotkey steuern kann.

Das würde zwar prinzipiell immer noch funktionieren (99% der heutigen Games sind ja 64bit) aber es ist einfach blöd, wenn der Toggle im RTSS dann weiterhin auf ON steht, obwohl es eigentlich abgeschaltet ist. Das kann zu verwirrung führen, wenn man das Overlay mal mit CX abgeschaltet hat und sich später, wenn man z.b. nur HWInfo anzeigen lassen will, fragt warum kein Overlay zu sehen ist, obwohl der RTSS sagt, dass es an ist. Zugegeben seltene Fälle, aber es stört mich einfach^^


In unseren letzten Performance Messungen hat sich gezeigt, dass zwischen CX Overlay an und aus nicht wirklich ein Unterschied besteht(max 1%, im Schnitt eher 0,5% in meinen Tests mit relativ schlankem Overlay), solange das globale RTSS OSD weiterhin an bleibt.
Schaltet man dieses zusätzlich ab, können da schon noch mal 2-3% bei rum kommen, auch wenn es im aktivierten Zustand nichts angezeigt hat. Ein komplett geschlossener RTSS bringt dann auch keine Mehrperformance mehr.

Hier eine der Auswertungen.
"Auto" ist das auto-disable des Overlays während der Aufnahme, hier im Test noch ohne globale Steuerung des RTSS, "Off + RTSS Off" ist mit komplet geschlossenem RTSS und "Auto+RTSS Toggle off" ist das was wir jetzt aktuell haben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Option, es zu deaktivieren während eine Aufnahme läuft, ist somit drin geblieben, da es hier ja am Ende sowieso wieder eingeschaltet wird und der Toggle somit optisch  wieder passt.
Wenn man nun ein 32bit Spiel bencht, wird halt nur das CX Overlay deaktiviert, der RTSS bleibt aber an.

Damit müssen wir vorerst leben und vielleicht haben wir irgendwann in Zukunft auch mal einen 32bit Service der nebenher läuft und unsere Befehle an den RTSS überträgt. Die ersten Versuche in der Richtung liefen nicht so wirklich, sodass es leichter war, einfach komplett in 32bit zu arbeiten. Der Wegfall der PCIe Bandbreitensensoren(die nur in 64bit angesprochen werden können) war noch verschmerzbar, aber die Geschichte mit dem RAM war dann zu viel.


----------



## HisN (30. Januar 2021)

Danke für die Erklärung. Ich freue mich sehr, wenn ihr uns mit den Hintergründen füttert.


Ich hatte Unwinder mal darauf im Guru3D angesprochen ... natürlich aus einem anderen Grund, aber hier wäre seine Antwort.









						More than 32 CPU-Core-Clocks
					

Hello, is there a option to get more than 32 CPU-Core-Clocks and Usage-Meters working?  I know, that Im annoying (as I remember requesting support for...




					forums.guru3d.com


----------



## Taxxor (30. Januar 2021)

HisN schrieb:


> hier wäre seine Antwort.


Charmant wie immer^^ Darum müssen wir uns nicht kümmern, da PresentMon bei uns sowieso nur mit Windows 7 aufwärts funktioniert und seinerseits 64bit ist. Von daher könnte ein altes 32bit System CX sowieso nicht richtig nutzen.


----------



## HisN (30. Januar 2021)

Haha, könnte ein Bruder im Geiste von mir sein^^


----------



## Taxxor (30. Januar 2021)

Die Option zum automatischen deaktivieren während der Aufnahme ist generell ja eigentlich auch nur für Reviewer interessant, die unterschiedliche Hardware vergleichen und sicherstellen wollen, dass das Overlay z.b. eine schwächere CPU nicht um 4% einbremst und eine stärkere nur um 1%.
Für den normalen Nutzer hat es nicht viel Relevanz, da man ohne Overlay dann evtl 2-3% mehr Performance in der Messung hat, aber das Overlay sowieso meist nebenher an hat und somit eigentlich nicht das misst, was für einen selbst Realität ist.
Schön, wenn ich 102FPS messe, aber spielen tu ich dann mit Overlay und 100FPS


----------



## Olstyle (30. Januar 2021)

Taxxor schrieb:


> Charmant wie immer^^ Darum müssen wir uns nicht kümmern, da PresentMon bei uns sowieso nur mit Windows 7 aufwärts funktioniert und seinerseits 64bit ist. Von daher könnte ein altes 32bit System CX sowieso nicht richtig nutzen.


In Russland gehen die Uhren was OS-Nutzung an geht auch etwas anders, das sollte man als Besserwessi nicht unterschätzen  .


----------



## Taxxor (31. Januar 2021)

@PCGH_Dave


PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wann rechnet ihr mit einer präsentierbaren Version? Wir würden gerne in 1-2 Wochen neue Bench-Marathons starten


So, exakt 2 Wochen und 2 Tage nach diesem Post ist die 1.5.8 jetzt final und ihr bekommt den ersten Link dazu, noch bevor sie heute im Laufe des Tages irgendwann auf die Webseite kommt^^



			https://cxblobs.blob.core.windows.net/builds/master/21/4f379a81da99a86addf27621fd80d8e10ed91ea9_installer.zip
		


Die einzige größere Änderung im Vergleich zu der Version die ihr momentan habt, ist, dass wir wieder auf 64bit sind und somit der "Used Memory Game" Sensor wieder Werte über 4GB anzeigen kann, dieser ist jetzt auch als Standard RAM Sensor gewählt und wird anstelle der Gesamtnutzung auf der Analysis angezeigt.
Für Aufnahmen mit älteren Versionen, die noch die Gesamtnutzung geloggt haben, wird der RAM nicht mehr an dieser Stelle gezeigt, kann aber nach wie vor auf der Sensor Page gesehen werden.


Kompletter Changelog


> ## New features
> 
> Option to auto turn off overlay when capturing frametimes to reduce impact on the results.
> New Sensor page to freely set the sensors that will be logged in benchmarks (Analysis page only shows the basic sensors, Sensor page shows all)
> ...


----------



## gaussmath (31. Januar 2021)

Wir haben das mit dem Plattformwechsel gründlich abgewägt. Nachdem wir festgestellt hatten, dass das Auto disable mit der 64 bit Hook DLL vom RTSS auch wie gewünscht funktioniert, haben wir entschieden zurück auf 64 bit zu gehen.

Ich war ehrlich gesagt ein wenig angefressen, dass die PCIe Durchsatzsensoren rausfliegen mussten, auch wenn @Taxxor meint, das sei verschmerzbar. ^^ Diese Sensoren kommen aus der NVML DLL und die gibt's leider nicht als 32 bit Version.

Als dann die Sache mit den neuen RAM Sensoren auch nicht klappte, hatten wir die Schnauze endgültig voll.


----------



## gaussmath (31. Januar 2021)

Und nun höchst offiziell, das performanteste CX, das es je gab. ^^

Download v1.5.8 Release


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. Februar 2021)

Moin!

Nach vielen Stunden mit diversen 1.5.8er-Builds kann und möchte ich Feedback geben. Grundsätzlich: Geile Arbeit, ganz ohne Zweifel! Was mir aufgefallen ist:

- In Borderlands 3 (DX12) hatte ich mit dem 1.5.8.3 "RC" einen feherlhaften Fps-Counter - der war eingefroren, Messungen waren jedoch möglich. Das ist seit v1.5.8.5 gefixt.
- Verbesserungsvorschlag: Statt "GPU Power (W)" sollte der Eintrag bei Nvidia-Karten "Total Board Power" oder sinngemäß ähnlich heißen, denn das ist nicht der GPU-Power-Wert allein. Bei Radeons habe ich das noch gar nicht gecheckt - da müsste das tatsächlich die GPU-Power sein, denn was anderes lässt sich via API nicht auslesen.
- Wo wir schon bei den Overlay-Einträgen und Sensoren sind: Änderungen bei den anzuzeigenden Dingen gehen verloren, wenn man das Tool beendet. Riecht nach Bug.
- Verbesserungsvorschlag #2: Bei Tool-Neuinstallation sollte die Messdauer direkt auf 20 Sekunden stehen, also PCGH-Standard. Ich verstehe aber, wenn das anderen Testern widerstreben würde. 
- Das größte Problem dürfte auch das komplexeste sein: Ich habe in einigen Spielen sehr erratische P1-Werte, etwa in Battlefield 5 und Metro Exodus. Egal, wie lange ich die Spiele "einruckeln" lasse, gerade auf Geforce-GPUs kommen bei quasi-gleichen Average-Werten sehr große Schwankungen beim Perzentil heraus - im harten Grafiklimit, wohlgemerkt. Das ergibt keinen Sinn. Ihr hattet ja erläutert, dass das daran liegt, wie CX die Frames abgreift. Aber müssten diese Bildberechnungszeiten nicht durch die GPU-Wartezeiten "plausibilisiert" werden?

So viel fürs Erste.  Der GPU-Marathon geht weiter. @PCGH_Dave, hast du zufällig auch Perzentilschwankungen, die stärker auseinandergehen als üblich? Im CPU-Limit ergibt das zumindest Sinn ...

MfG
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Dave (1. Februar 2021)

Perzentil-technisch ist mir bei alles erste Sahne, ich nutze aber noch die 1.58 Rev. 3, die aktuelle Version haue ich mir erst heute auf das System. Ich konnte das gleiche bei Borderlands 3 feststellen.

Ich hätte noch Feedback für zwei Quality of Life Verbesserungen:
Wenn ich im Tool einen neuen Ordner erstelle, muss ich mit der Maus auf "Create" klicken, damit der Ordner erstellt wird. Schöner wäre es an dieser Stelle, wenn CX die Enter-Taste auf der Tastatur annehmen würde. Das zweite wäre: Wenn ich einen Kommentar eintippe, muss ich dazu in das untere Eingabefeld gehen. Wäre es nicht cool, wenn man (nur den Kommentar) in der Zeile oberhalb (also da, wo sich die einzelnen Messungen befinden) direkt eintippen könnte? Also eine Art Textfeld zum beschreiben, was sich innerhalb der Kommentar-Sektion der Messungen befindet, was sich erst nach einem Mausklick öffnet/sich beschreiben lässt.

Man, lässt sich blöder erklären, als es eigentlich gemeint ist ^^ Aber ich denke, es sollte klar sein, was ich meine.


----------



## blautemple (1. Februar 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> - Das größte Problem dürfte auch das komplexeste sein: Ich habe in einigen Spielen sehr erratische P1-Werte, etwa in Battlefield 5 und Metro Exodus. Egal, wie lange ich die Spiele "einruckeln" lasse, gerade auf Geforce-GPUs kommen bei quasi-gleichen Average-Werten sehr große Schwankungen beim Perzentil heraus - im harten Grafiklimit, wohlgemerkt. Das ergibt keinen Sinn. Ihr hattet ja erläutert, dass das daran liegt, wie CX die Frames abgreift. Aber müssten diese Bildberechnungszeiten nicht durch die GPU-Wartezeiten "plausibilisiert" werden?
> 
> So viel fürs Erste.  Der GPU-Marathon geht weiter. @PCGH_Dave, hast du zufällig auch Perzentilschwankungen, die stärker auseinandergehen als üblich? Im CPU-Limit ergibt das zumindest Sinn ...
> 
> ...


Mit Battlefield V tue ich mich in der GPU Szene auch extrem schwer konsistente P1 zu erzeugen. Bei der CPU Szene klappt es deutlich besser, aber auch nicht ideal. Da brauche ich hin und wieder auch ein paar Versuche. Deswegen bin ich mittlerweile auch etwas davon abgerückt das zum benchen zu nehmen.

Metro Exodus kann ich heute Abend nach der Arbeit mal gegenprüfen. Nutzt du noch die Taiga Szene?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. Februar 2021)

Jau! Zwei Jahre benchen wir Metro schon, daher folgt jetzt die Abschiedsvorstellung - erstmals mit "Extreme" Shader-Details anstelle von Ultra, um den Grafikkarten richtig einzuheizen. Wäre super, wenn du mal schauen könntest. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## blautemple (1. Februar 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Jau! Zwei Jahre benchen wir Metro schon, daher folgt jetzt die Abschiedsvorstellung - erstmals mit "Extreme" Shader-Details anstelle von Ultra, um den Grafikkarten richtig einzuheizen. Wäre super, wenn du mal schauen könntest.
> 
> MfG
> Raff


Ich habe witzigerweise gestern Metro Exodus in Extreme Details + RT Ultra in WQHD getestet und zu meinem erstaunen lief das sogar konstant mit über 60fps als ich etwas durch die Taiga gelaufen bin. Mit der 2080 Ti war da nicht mal im Ansatz dran zu denken.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. Februar 2021)

Hehe, ja, Ampere hat da ordentlich zugelegt - das Spiel nimmt die Verbesserungen dankbar entgegen. Wobei RDNA 2 auch ziemlich flott läuft. In Ultra HD stirbt mit "Extreme" aber immer noch alles ... sogar ohne Raytracing (~50 Fps mit einer 3090, ~43 Fps mit einer 6900 XT).

MfG
Raff


----------



## gaussmath (1. Februar 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> - In Borderlands 3 (DX12) hatte ich mit dem 1.5.8.3 "RC" einen feherlhaften Fps-Counter - der war eingefroren, Messungen waren jedoch möglich. Das ist seit v1.5.8.5 gefixt.


Sonst halt zur Not den Redetect-Button auf der Capture Seite verwenden. Bei Bedarf können wir einen Hotkey dafür rein operieren.


PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> - Verbesserungsvorschlag: Statt "GPU Power (W)" sollte der Eintrag bei Nvidia-Karten "Total Board Power" oder sinngemäß ähnlich heißen, denn das ist nicht der GPU-Power-Wert allein. Bei Radeons habe ich das noch gar nicht gecheckt - da müsste das tatsächlich die GPU-Power sein, denn was anderes lässt sich via API nicht auslesen.


Ja, der Vorschlag ist gut. Was AMD mit der GPU Power meint, ist immer noch ein Rätsel. Es gibt noch die Core Power, die den reinen Chip abdeckt, könnte sogar ohne Uncore Gedöns sein. Es ist alles nicht gerade schön, weil viel zu intransparent. Fragt doch mal bei AMD nach und nehmt uns mit ins CC.


PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> - Wo wir schon bei den Overlay-Einträgen und Sensoren sind: Änderungen bei den anzuzeigenden Dingen gehen verloren, wenn man das Tool beendet. Riecht nach Bug.


Du musst schon den Speicher-Button drücken Raff.   Wir haben das ausgiebig getestet. Nicht, dass irgendein Virenscanner dazwischen funkt bei euch.


PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> - Verbesserungsvorschlag #2: Bei Tool-Neuinstallation sollte die Messdauer direkt auf 20 Sekunden stehen, also PCGH-Standard. Ich verstehe aber, wenn das anderen Testern widerstreben würde.


Ist halt ein kritischer Punkt. Bei ComputerBase sind's 25 Sekunden. Irgendwelche Fortnite Spieler wollen auch mal 20 Minuten aufzeichnen. Aber, was ihr jetzt machen könnt mit der neuen Konfig: kopiert euch die Konfigdatei unter MyDocuments\CapFrameX\Configuration auf das neue System.



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> - Das größte Problem dürfte auch das komplexeste sein: Ich habe in einigen Spielen sehr erratische P1-Werte, etwa in Battlefield 5 und Metro Exodus. Egal, wie lange ich die Spiele "einruckeln" lasse, gerade auf Geforce-GPUs kommen bei quasi-gleichen Average-Werten sehr große Schwankungen beim Perzentil heraus - im harten Grafiklimit, wohlgemerkt. Das ergibt keinen Sinn. Ihr hattet ja erläutert, dass das daran liegt, wie CX die Frames abgreift. Aber müssten diese Bildberechnungszeiten nicht durch die GPU-Wartezeiten "plausibilisiert" werden?


Alle bekannten Frametime Tools setzen auf PresentMon auf. Das hat seine Gründe. Es nützt nichts, wenn die Frametimes durch diverse Buffer geglättet werden. Hier ein Extrembeispiel, das aktuelle The Medium:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[Aufnahme und Grafik von @Darkearth27]
@PCGH_Phil

Durch die Wartezyklen erhält man die tatsächliche GPU-Leistung im GPU-Limit. Battlefield und Metro sind auch spezielle Kandidaten. Eure GPU-Szene für Battlefield ist eigentlich ungeeignet. Ich bekomme da auch keine Session zusammen innerhalb der Fehlertoleranz. Ich würde die Szene ändern und zwar eine Station weiter, wenn man den Hügel wieder runtergeht.

Bei Metro meinst du die Taiga Szene? Ist auch semioptimal. Auf jeden Fall immer neu laden ab einem festen Ladestand und die Aufwärmphase kurz halten. Die Szene ist sehr dynamisch wegen der Tageszeit...


PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Wenn ich im Tool einen neuen Ordner erstelle, muss ich mit der Maus auf "Create" klicken, damit der Ordner erstellt wird. Schöner wäre es an dieser Stelle, wenn CX die Enter-Taste auf der Tastatur annehmen würde.


Kein Thema, bauen wir ein.



PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Das zweite wäre: Wenn ich einen Kommentar eintippe, muss ich dazu in das untere Eingabefeld gehen. Wäre es nicht cool, wenn man (nur den Kommentar) in der Zeile oberhalb (also da, wo sich die einzelnen Messungen befinden) direkt eintippen könnte? Also eine Art Textfeld zum beschreiben, was sich innerhalb der Kommentar-Sektion der Messungen befindet, was sich erst nach einem Mausklick öffnet/sich beschreiben lässt.


Könnte man machen. Dann müssten wir mal schauen, wie man das mit dem Speichern macht. Enter-Taste oder erwartet man, dass das automatisch passiert?!


----------



## PCGH_Dave (1. Februar 2021)

Sollte dann schon automatisch speichern, würde ich vorschlagen. So ein wenig, wie ein Feld in Excel. Doppelklick drauf zum beschreiben und wenn man wo anders hinklickt, bleibt das Geschriebene einfach drin. Enter-Taste sollte aber auch gehen, instinktiv drückt man nach der fertigen Eingabe ja auf Enter.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (1. Februar 2021)

Danke für die Infos.

In Battlefield V hab ich mich beim letzten Benchen auch ganz schön schwer getan (leerer MP-Server Rotterdam, Conquest Large", brauchte da auch eine ganze Reihe Anläufe und hab obendrein aus 5 Messungen selektiert. Gefühlt läuft das unrunder als früher, wobei ich das in letzter Zeit sehr wenig gebencht habe. Das letzte Mal ist schon ein Weilchen hin und das davor noch viel, viel länger... vielleicht spinn ich mir das also auch nur zurecht. Es läuft jedenfalls zumindest auf der MP-Map nicht wirklich super-smooth (auch nicht ohne RT).

The Medium ist echt eine Pest, was die Ruckelei angeht^^. Der erste Lauf ist immer komplette Hölle, aber danach geht's erst richtig los. Das lässt beim Auflösungswechsel auch gern mal den Speicher absaufen (zum Glück geht der Neustart schnell).

Ich find's aber generell gut, dass das Tool so genau aufzeichnet, auch wenn man dann vielleicht ein paar Messungen zusätzlich machen muss, bis die sich in vielleicht etwas erratisch laufenden Spielen weitestgehend decken. Das belegt ja gerade auch die unruhige Performance eines Spiels und obendrein kann man in CapframeX ja praktischerweise direkt die Frametimes vergleichen, um zu sehen, ob die Messungen passen... Wenn ich mich zurück erinnere, wie ich das immer mit Excel gemacht habe... da hat's Minuten Tabellen-Gehampel mit tausenden Werten gebraucht, bis man erstmal sehen konnte, ob man die Werte überhaupt gebrauchen kann^^

Der Kommentar-Vorschlag von Dave ist gut, btw. Ich nutze die Kommentare auch ständig, das Eintragen ist allerdings minimal umständlich (mit C&P geht's auch ziemlich flott, aber es ist ein bisschen Verrenkung).

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## gaussmath (1. Februar 2021)

@PCGH_Raff @PCGH_Dave @PCGH_Phil

Mal ne grundsätzliche Frage. Verwendet ihr denn jetzt alle die overlay-basierte Runhistorie mit Ausreißererkennung, um die Runs auf Eignung zu überprüfen? Alternativ gibt's ja noch die Aggregation Seite, wo ihr das manuell machen könnt. Und dann gibt's noch die Möglichkeit, die Anzahl der Runs und die Fehlertoleranz zu erhöhen. Statistisch betrachtet, muss eine höhere Fehlertoleranz mit mehr Runs kompensiert werden.

Ich habe auch noch ein anderes Anliegen. CapFrameX hat eine Approximation der Input Latenz. Wir wissen nicht wirklich, wie gut das ist. Könnt ihr da nicht mal mit dem Nvidia Tool gegenprüfen? Man könnte ja sogar einen Artikel damit gestalten. Ich fänd's interessant! Falls ihr das macht, bitte vorher bei mir melden, damit wir eine Methodik festlegen können.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (1. Februar 2021)

Was die erste Sache angeht:
Ich messe nach wie vor mit drei Runs mit max. fünf Prozent Toleranz bei P1. Damit fahre ich sehr gut, da jeder Run, den ich auch selbst aussortieren würde, vom Tool korrekt als Fehler erkannt wird. Bei manchen Spielen sind wirklich mehrere Runs nötig, vor allem bei jenen, welche die Shader während des Spielens kompilieren. Ist aber halb so schlimm, inzwischen kenne ich meine Pappenheimer


----------



## Taxxor (1. Februar 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> - Verbesserungsvorschlag: Statt "GPU Power (W)" sollte der Eintrag bei Nvidia-Karten "Total Board Power" oder sinngemäß ähnlich heißen, denn das ist nicht der GPU-Power-Wert allein. Bei Radeons habe ich das noch gar nicht gecheckt - da müsste das tatsächlich die GPU-Power sein, denn was anderes lässt sich via API nicht auslesen.


Das hatte ich in der News auf unserer Webseite ja auch schon erläutert, seit kurzen gibt HWInfo für die Vega und Navi Karten auch das hier aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die TGP wäre bei der Karte ca 200W und das würde auf Memory Power + Core Power passen, die Total Board Power ist 250W und genau das gibt HWInfo auch für Socket Power bzw PPT aus.
Ohne dass wir was verändert haben an den Sensoren, werden für eine 6800XT jetzt auch mit unserem Sensor 280W und mehr ausgelesen, die TGP dieser Karte liegt aber nur bei 235W, das wäre das was vorher als "ASIC Power" ausgegeben worden wäre.
Hätte ich meine 5700XT noch, könnte ich das auch selbst mal gegenchecken, denn hier wurden immer 185W ausgegeben, was der TGP entspricht. Theoretisch müsste der Sensor nun 215-225W ausgeben.

Also es scheint jetzt schon etwas anderes zu sein, so ganz zu passen scheint es aber nicht, denn wenn man FurMark laufen lässt, erwartet man hier 300W und nicht ~280W, daher gilt erstmal weiterhin am besten nur Nvidia mit Nvidia und AMd mit AMD zu vergleichen.

Was die Bezeichnung angeht, wir schreiben auf der Analysis ja auch CPU Power hin und meinen damit die gesamte Package Power, auf der Sensor Seite sind die Sachen dann auch genauer benannt. Der Sensor für Nvidia wird hier aber übrigens auch genau mit "GPU Power" ausgegeben. Mit GPU meinen wir dann auch die Karte als solches. Ich würde dann eher etwas differenziertes bei AMD angeben, GPUZ schreibt ja z.b. auch "(Chip only)" dran.
Wobei es wie oben zu sehen, da ja gerade nicht so eindeutig ist, was man nun genau für einen Wert bekommt.



PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Der Kommentar-Vorschlag von Dave ist gut, btw. Ich nutze die Kommentare auch ständig, das Eintragen ist allerdings minimal umständlich (mit C&P geht's auch ziemlich flott, aber es ist ein bisschen Verrenkung).



Ich ertappe mich selbst auch öfter mal dabei, wie ich in der Liste in die Kommentarspalte klicke und versuche was zu tippen, also ja das sollten wir echt mal angehen^^

Wenn du allerdings sowieso immer den gleichen Comment mit C&P einträgst, kannst du bis dahin auch einfach mit Shift-Klick meherere Einträge aus der Liste markieren, dann gelten die Dinge die du unten eintippst für alle.


----------



## gaussmath (1. Februar 2021)

Die anderen können machen, was sie wollen, ich kümmere mich erstmal um den Dark Mode...


----------



## Taxxor (1. Februar 2021)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Die anderen können machen, was sie wollen, ich kümmere mich erstmal um den Dark Mode...



@PCGH_Dave 
Das Editieren der Comments aus der Record Liste raus(Übernehmen bei Enter sowie beim Verlassen der Zelle) und das Erstellen eines Subfolders mit Enter zusätzlich zum Button ist gerade in die künftige 1.5.9 rein gekommen


----------



## gaussmath (1. Februar 2021)

Nur, dass ich ne 1.6.0 erstellt habe...


----------



## Taxxor (1. Februar 2021)

Gut, dann ists jetzt eben in der 1.6.0^^


----------



## blautemple (1. Februar 2021)

@PCGH_Raff 
Ich habe die GPU Szene gerade mal mit der 3090 getestet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die P1 und P0.2 sind bei mir auch völlig inkonsistent.


----------



## gaussmath (2. Februar 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Die P1 und P0.2 sind bei mir auch völlig inkonsistent.


Wie hast du die Szene getestet? Nach jedem Run neugeladen oder zurücklaufen und dann wiederholen?


----------



## blautemple (2. Februar 2021)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Wie hast du die Szene getestet? Nach jedem Run neugeladen oder zurücklaufen und dann wiederholen?


Immer neu geladen.


----------



## gaussmath (2. Februar 2021)

Ok, das ist ja eine ganz andere Szene als ich dachte. Leider muss man auch erstmal die Viecher beseitigen, um die Runs ungestört machen zu können. Hier meine Werte *ohne *Neuladen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blautemple (2. Februar 2021)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ok, das ist ja eine ganz andere Szene als ich dachte. Leider muss man auch erstmal die Viecher beseitigen, um die Runs ungestört machen zu können. Hier meine Werte *ohne *Neuladen.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du musst gerade die Szene aus dem GPU Benchmark FAQ benutzen: https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Graf...mark-Anleitung-Community-Benchmark-1354678/6/

Da musst du dann auch zwingend neu laden damit die Uhrzeit immer genau gleich ist.


----------



## gaussmath (2. Februar 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Du musst gerade die Szene aus dem GPU Benchmark FAQ benutzen: https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Graf...mark-Anleitung-Community-Benchmark-1354678/6/


Hast du keine Viecher?


blautemple schrieb:


> Da musst du dann auch zwingend neu laden damit die Uhrzeit immer genau gleich ist.


Scheinbar ja nicht.


----------



## blautemple (2. Februar 2021)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Hast du keine Viecher?
> 
> Scheinbar ja nicht.


Was für Viecher? Wenn du den richtigen Speicherstand nimmst sind da keine. Achte einfach direkt nach dem Laden auf die Uhrzeit und um 08:28 läufst du dann los.


----------



## gaussmath (2. Februar 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Was für Viecher? Wenn du den richtigen Speicherstand nimmst sind da keine. Achte einfach direkt nach dem Laden auf die Uhrzeit und um 08:28 läufst du dann los.


Hast du dir den Speicherstand wirklich frisch runtergeladen?


----------



## blautemple (2. Februar 2021)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Hast du dir den Speicherstand wirklich frisch runtergeladen?


Ja.


----------



## gaussmath (2. Februar 2021)

Hab jetzt den Spielstand genommen, der um ca. 8:28 Uhr startet und bei dem anfänglich keine Viecher zu sehen sind. Gleiche Probs wie @blautemple, P1 schwankt wie Nadja Abd el Farrag in ihren besten Zeiten.

Dann habe ich exkat diesen Spielstand genommen, bin erstmal auf Jagd gegangen und dann gespeichert. Viecher weg, P1 stabil. Hab sogar den viecherlosen Stand immer frisch geladen. War dann halt 9:15 Uhr.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blautemple (2. Februar 2021)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Hab jetzt den Spielstand genommen, der um ca. 8:28 Uhr startet und bei dem anfänglich keine Viecher zu sehen sind. Gleiche Probs wie @blautemple, P1 schwankt wie Nadja Abd el Farrag in ihren besten Zeiten.
> 
> Dann habe ich exkat diesen Spielstand genommen, bin erstmal auf Jagd gegangen und dann gespeichert. Viecher weg, P1 stabil. Hab sogar den viecherlosen Stand immer frisch geladen. War dann halt 9:15 Uhr.
> 
> ...


Ah ok, dann hatte ich einfach glück das ich den Viechern bisher noch nie über den Weg gelaufen bin.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Februar 2021)

Ich lade bei Metro auch nach jedem Run neu. Guter Punkt, das Verfahren mit Neuladen vs. Zurücklaufen wird im nächsten Bench-FAQ-Update etwas präzisiert. 

*Noch paar Eindrücke mit der v1.5.8 Final:*

- Die erratischen Perzentile treten nur auf Geforces auf, mit Radeons ist es kein Problem (6800 XT und 5700 XT getestet).
- Mit der 5700 XT hatte ich wieder einen kaputten Fps-Counter in Borderlands 3 (Messungen sind aber möglich). Prozess wurde sauber erkannt.
- Irgendwas stört Hitman 3, wenn CX und RDNA 2 im Spiel sind. Ich hatte jetzt mehrere kuriose Application Crashes, wenn ich das China-Level mit aktivem CX lade. Ohne CX geht's. CX zur Laufzeit des Levels starten geht auch. Sehr kurios.
- VRAM Clock wird bei RDNA 2 im Overlay nicht richtig angezeigt (0 MHz; getestet mit 6800 XT). Vmtl. Konflikt mit der Infinity Domain.
- Wunsch fürs Overlay: Bei der Run History auch eine 1 und mehr als 10 auswählen zu können

MfG
Raff


----------



## gaussmath (3. Februar 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> *Noch paar Eindrücke mit der v1.5.8 Final:*


Euer Feedback ist ein Träumchen in der letzten Zeit. **


PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> - Die erratischen Perzentile treten nur auf Geforces auf, mit Radeons ist es kein Problem (6800 XT und 5700 XT getestet).


Ok, das ist interessant, schaue ich mir auch mal an nachher. Verwunderlich ist das letztlich nicht. Es sind komplett unterschiedliche Hardware- und Treiberarchitekturen. Die Frage nach dem Warum drängt sich natürlich auf.  Ich kann's halt mit gewissen Maßnahmen auch auf der RTX 3090 stabil bekommen, siehe oben. Es hängt scheinbar mit den Viechern zusammen. 

Aber das hat am Ende sehr wahrscheinlich nichts mit PresentMon/CX zu tun.


PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> - Mit der 5700 XT hatte ich wieder einen kaputten Fps-Counter in Borderlands 3 (Messungen sind aber möglich). Prozess wurde sauber erkannt.


Taucht das immer nur mit RDNA 1 auf? Sonst muss ich die RX5700 wieder aufs Benchtable schnallen.


PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> - Irgendwas stört Hitman 3, wenn CX und RDNA 2 im Spiel sind. Ich hatte jetzt mehrere kuriose Application Crashes, wenn ich das China-Level mit aktivem CX lade. Ohne CX geht's. CX zur Laufzeit des Levels starten geht auch. Sehr kurios.


Hatte ich auch das Problem. Einfach den Adrenalin Treiber mit DDU neuinstallieren hat's bei mir gebracht.


PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> - VRAM Clock wird bei RDNA 2 im Overlay nicht richtig angezeigt (0 MHz; getestet mit 6800 XT). Vmtl. Konflikt mit der Infinity Domain.


Das ist beim Testen tatsächlich durchgerutscht. Schaue ich mir an.


PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> - Wunsch fürs Overlay: Bei der Run History auch eine 1 und mehr als 10 auswählen zu können


Machen wir.


----------



## Taxxor (3. Februar 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> - Die erratischen Perzentile treten nur auf Geforces auf, mit Radeons ist es kein Problem (6800 XT und 5700 XT getestet).


Nutzt du das Sensor Logging währenddessen? Das gezielte Steuern der Sensoren kam ja zuerst wegen einem Problem, dass der Nvidia GPU Power Sensor für ungleichmäßige Frametimes sorgen kann, wenn man ihn nutzt.


----------



## gaussmath (3. Februar 2021)

Hat nix mit Sensorlogging zu tun. Der Spielstand ist einfach besonders herausfordernd. Ich habe mit CX 6 Runs gebraucht, bis es sich einigermaßen eingependelt hat. 

Die Werte vom Afterburner sehen noch schlimmer aus. 

```
03-02-2021, 19:25:20 MetroExodus.exe benchmark completed, 1864 frames rendered in 23.657 s
                     Average framerate  :   78.7 FPS
                     Minimum framerate  :   69.3 FPS
                     Maximum framerate  :   81.4 FPS
                     1% low framerate   :   55.4 FPS
                     0.1% low framerate :    7.4 FPS
03-02-2021, 19:27:07 MetroExodus.exe benchmark completed, 1829 frames rendered in 23.172 s
                     Average framerate  :   78.9 FPS
                     Minimum framerate  :   76.7 FPS
                     Maximum framerate  :   81.1 FPS
                     1% low framerate   :   70.7 FPS
                     0.1% low framerate :   48.5 FPS
03-02-2021, 19:27:58 MetroExodus.exe benchmark completed, 1866 frames rendered in 23.656 s
                     Average framerate  :   78.8 FPS
                     Minimum framerate  :   76.8 FPS
                     Maximum framerate  :   81.1 FPS
                     1% low framerate   :   71.4 FPS
                     0.1% low framerate :   25.3 FPS
```

Damit ist PresentMon/CX raus aus der Nummer... ^^ Da muss ne bessere Szene her @PCGH_Raff.


Taxxor schrieb:


> Nvidia GPU Power Sensor für ungleichmäßige Frametimes sorgen kann, wenn man ihn nutzt.


Ist auch nur bei Pascal Karten der Fall, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## gaussmath (3. Februar 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> - VRAM Clock wird bei RDNA 2 im Overlay nicht richtig angezeigt (0 MHz; getestet mit 6800 XT). Vmtl. Konflikt mit der Infinity Domain.


Hab's jetzt mal auf dem Sys mit der 6800XT gegen gechecked. Welchen Treiber nutzt du? Vielleicht besser mal mit DDU sauber neuinstallieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Februar 2021)

Ich installiere bei einem Grafikkartenwechsel immer alles sauber neu - sogar dreifach. Wird erst mit Bordmitteln deinstalliert und anschließend nochmal via DDU. Und dann nochmal beim Setup des neuen Treibers. Wenn sich alle Bugs mit durch Erfahrung bedingter Paranoia und Sorgfalt beseitigen ließen - ich habe schon Hunderte von Fehlmessungen seit dem Jahr ~2000 hinter mir und daher durch Schmerz gelernt -, wäre mein Alltag viel einfacher. 

Auch das Windows ist selbstverständlich vor den frischen Benchmarks neu aufgesetzt und aufgeräumt. Leider hat sich seit dem letzten Bench-Marathon zwischen Mitte und Ende 2020 zu viel verändert, was die Eingrenzung der Probleme erschwert (Windows-Build, neues UEFI, neue CPU, neue Treiber, neue Patches), aber die Schwankung des Perzentils bei Nvidia war früher definitiv nicht so ausgeprägt.

MfG
Raff


----------



## gaussmath (3. Februar 2021)

Es kann sich einiges getan haben seit dem. Hast du ja selbst schon angemerkt. Wir haben nun 3 unabhängige Systeme mit dem gleichen Verhalten. An den Benchmark Tools wird's nicht liegen. Hier würden alle bekannten Vertreter das gleiche Bild zeigen.

Am ehesten liegt's noch am Nvidia Treiber.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Februar 2021)

Ich hab' ja nicht gesagt, dass ich CX im Verdacht habe, das ist nur eine der vielen Variablen.  Ich checke das aber auf jeden Fall nochmal mit deaktiviertem Sensor Logging. Da du dich immer auf Metro beziehst: BF5 und The Witcher 3 sind genauso eklig und auf AMD-GPUs zweifelsfrei weniger erotisch. 

Jetzt weiß ich wieder, was ich noch sagen wollte. Es handelt sich um einen weiteren Feature-Wunsch: Wäre es möglich, dass ich alle meine Logs im observierten Verzeichnis markiere und CX die Min-, Max- und Avg-Werte daraus berechnet? Hilfreich u. a. für eine wasserdichte Taktmittelwert-Angabe. Oder geht das gar schon und ich bin nur zu doof? 

MfG
Raff


----------



## gaussmath (3. Februar 2021)

Ich teste es derweil mal auf der 6800XT. Muss erstmal Metro installieren. Kein Platz mehr auf der SSD... Ich hab Sorgen.


----------



## Taxxor (3. Februar 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wäre es möglich, dass ich alle meine Logs im observierten Verzeichnis markiere und CX die Min-, Max- und Avg-Werte daraus berechnet? Hilfreich u. a. für eine wasserdichte Taktmittelwert-Angabe. Oder geht das gar schon und ich bin nur zu doof?


Hmm die Methode die mir da einfallen würde, wäre einfach alle manuell zu aggregieren, die Datei die dort rauskommt hat dann alle sensordaten zusammen. Geht natürlich nur wenn sie alle vom gleichen Spiel sind.

Wenn es darum geht, die durchschnittliche Taktrate über einen kompletten Parcour aus mehreren Spielen auf einmal abzubilden, wäre vmtl ziemlich schwierig.


----------



## gaussmath (3. Februar 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> []... immer alles sauber neu - sogar dreifach. Wird erst mit Bordmitteln deinstalliert und anschließend nochmal via DDU. Und dann nochmal beim Setup des neuen Treibers.... []
> 
> Auch das Windows ist selbstverständlich vor den frischen Benchmarks neu aufgesetzt und aufgeräumt.... []


Hab mir schon gedacht, dass ihr diesbzgl. maximal penibel seid. ^^


----------



## gaussmath (3. Februar 2021)

Joar, auf dem AMD System gleich mit den ersten 3 Runs alles knorke... Gut, P0.2 könnte besser sein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Februar 2021)

Danke fürs Nachprüfen! Und check, deine Werte passen gut zu meinen hier im Excel (AMD-Referenzkarte nach Aufwärmen: 72,0/67 Fps). 



Taxxor schrieb:


> Hmm die Methode die mir da einfallen würde, wäre einfach alle manuell zu aggregieren, die Datei die dort rauskommt hat dann alle sensordaten zusammen. Geht natürlich nur wenn sie alle vom gleichen Spiel sind.
> 
> Wenn es darum geht, die durchschnittliche Taktrate über einen kompletten Parcour aus mehreren Spielen auf einmal abzubilden, wäre vmtl ziemlich schwierig.


Ok, Spiele einzeln zu aggregieren wäre immer noch genauer als die Range, welche ich derzeit angebe. Ist es technisch nicht machbar, eine komplette Messreihe (20 Spiele à 12-20 Logs) mit denselben aktiven Sensoren zu verrechnen? Dabei wären mir in erster Linie die Taktraten wichtig, der Rest wäre Spielerei. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## gaussmath (4. Februar 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ok, Spiele einzeln zu aggregieren wäre immer noch genauer als die Range, welche ich derzeit angebe. Ist es technisch nicht machbar, eine komplette Messreihe (20 Spiele à 12-20 Logs) mit denselben aktiven Sensoren zu verrechnen? Dabei wären mir in erster Linie die Taktraten wichtig, der Rest wäre Spielerei.


Technisch ist das durchaus möglich. Die Frage ist immer, wie integriert man so was in die bestehende Software und wer braucht das? Das wäre sehr speziell. Wir wägen immer vorher ab, ob ein Feature für mehrere User von Interesse ist.

Ich meine,  die Infos stehen ja in den Json Dateien drin. Kann einer eurer Web-Profis nicht was bauen? Wir würden auch gerne ein wenig helfen.

@PCGH_Raff @PCGH_Dave

v1.6.0 Beta mit Runhistorie 1-20 und editierbaren Kommentarspalten. Bedankt euch bei @Taxxor. Ich arbeite am Dark Mode... ^^


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Februar 2021)

Danke, checke ich gleich mit der RTX 3070.   

Ich habe gerade alle Spiele einzeln aggregiert und lasse den Mittelwert der Mittelwerte  anschließend via Excel ausrechnen - genauer war's noch nie und der Aufwand hält sich in Grenzen. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## gaussmath (4. Februar 2021)

Sonst mal abwarten, ich wollte eh eine Mitttelwertfunktion in die Report Seite integrieren. Leider sind da noch keine Sensordaten enthalten. Man müsste also die Spalten anpassbar machen. Wann das kommt, weiß ich wirklich noch nicht.

@Taxxor Aber das böte sich an, oder? Ich wüsste nicht, wo so eine Funktionalität sonst noch hin sollte.


----------



## Taxxor (4. Februar 2021)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Aber das böte sich an, oder? Ich wüsste nicht, wo so eine Funktionalität sonst noch hin sollte.


Ich hatte auch erst gedacht, dass man auf der Sensor Seite einfach die Mittelwerte von allen Records anzeigt, die man in der Liste markiert hat.

Man müsste dann eine gesonderte Aggregation durchführen die nur die Sensordaten nimmt um daraus die Mittelwerte für die Sensoren zu berechnen. Da hieraus keine eigene Datei erzeugt wird, spart man sich dabei auch das angleichen der Zeiten und müsste einfach nur alle Sensordaten (abzüglich der MeasureTime und BetweenMeasureTimes) aneinanderreihen.

Auf der Report Seite ist es bei den Sensoren  schwierig, ne Auswahl anzubieten, da die ja für jeden Nutzer anders aussehen können und man auch Records einfügen kann, die mit einer anderen GPU gemacht wurden wo Sensoren drin sind die man auf seinem System gerade nicht hat.
So gesehen wäre der Ansatz mit der Sensor Page theoretisch besser umsetzbar, da man hier schon ne vertikale Liste mit den Sensordaten hat. Würde man immer alle auf der Report Page anzeigen, wäre die sehr sehr breit.

Das müsste man auch nicht immer ausführen, wenn man mehrere Records auswählt, man könnte auch hier einen Button einbauen, der die Liste dann mit den Mittelwerten aller Records füllt, die man gerade ausgewählt hat.
Also dann erst links die Records auswählen und dann den Button drücken, dann werden nur die Sensordaten aggregiert und dort angezeigt. Der Button wäre dann auch nur aktiv, wenn man mehr als einen Record ausgewählt hat.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (5. Februar 2021)

Das mit den Kommentaren flutscht super


----------



## Taxxor (6. Februar 2021)

@PCGH_Dave , @PCGH_Raff

Eine weiter aktualisierte 1.6.0 mit der Option, auf der Sensor Page die Sensordaten für alle in der Recordliste markierten Einträge zu erhalten(kann bei vielen Records ein paar Sekunden dauern, daher hab ich den Button extra so gestaltet, dass man sieht, wenn CX noch dran werkelt^^), sowie auf der Report Page eine zusätzliche Zeile anzuzeigen, die die Durchschnittswerte der FPS-Metriken aller eingefügten Reords anzeigt.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Februar 2021)

Epic! Danke. Prüfe ich noch am Wochenende und schaue, ob das Tool zu den gleichen Ergebnissen kommt wie das manuelle Zusammenfummeln.  

MfG
Raff


----------



## Taxxor (6. Februar 2021)

Mit dem Mittel auf der Report Page kann man jetzt übrigens auch gut vergleichen, wie sich z.B. Perzentile ergeben je nach dem ob man die Einzelergebnisse der Runs mittelt oder die Einzelruns aggregiert und die Perzentile daraus berechnet.

Hier möchte ich auch noch mal für die Möglichkeit der manuellen Aggregation ohne Ausreißerbeachtung werben, mit der man in einem Spiel z.B. eine gute Gesamtaussage zur Performance machen kann, wenn man verschiedene Szenen testet und diese nach ihrer Häufigkeit bei der Aggregation gewichten kann.
Sowas würde ich persönlich gerne mal irgendwann in Reviews sehen^^

Dafür hab ich extra mal drei Runs mit verschiedenen FPS Targets gemacht. einmal unlimitiert mit ca 107FPS, einmal auf 60 und einmal auf 50 limitiert.

Der unlimitierte Run könnte eine Szene mit Innenarealen im Spiel sein, wo man mit die meißten FPS hat und die auch in dieser Art in ca 30% der Spielzeit vorkommt.

Der 60er Run könnte die Performance in Außenarealen sein, in denen man sich zu 60% der Spielzeit bewegt.

Und der 50er Run könnte eine Worst Case Szene sein, die man in dieser Art in 10% der Spielzeit erlebt.

Wenn man das ganze nun Aggregiert und die Innenszene 3x, die Außenszene 6x und die Worst Case Szene 1x in die Aggregation einfügt, bekommt man Perzentilwerte, die repräsentativ für das komplette Spiel stehen können.

Man könnte diese Runs auch mitteln mit der gleichen Gewichtung, aber die Perzentile würden durch die vielen Szenen abseits des Worst Case stärker nach oben korrigiert werden.



Hier mal die Runs wie oben beschrieben aggregiert, also 3x den 107er, 6x den 60er und 1x den 50er:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier die gleichen Runs, nur diesmal mit gemittelten Einzelergebnissen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (6. Februar 2021)

@Taxxor ist wirklich sehr fleißig... Da muss ich mich mit dem Dark Mode ja auch ranhalten. ^^


----------



## Taxxor (7. Februar 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Prüfe ich noch am Wochenende und schaue, ob das Tool zu den gleichen Ergebnissen kommt wie das manuelle Zusammenfummeln.


Hierzu noch ein kleiner Hinweis: Bei der Methode wird aktuell auch wieder mit Aggregieren gearbeitet, es werden also nicht alle Sensor Auswertungen der einzelnen Einträge gemittelt sondern alle Sensordaten zusammen ausgewertet.
Wenn du Einträge mit unterschiedlicher Länge und somit unterschiedlicher Anzahl an Werten in den Sensordaten markierst, dann wird das Ergebnis entsprechend danach gewichtet sein.

Eine 60s Aufnahme mit 1900MHz GPU Takt und eine 30s Aufnahme mit 1800MHz GPU Takt würde zusammengeführt also auf 1875MHz hinauslaufen, während du, wenn du die Einzelwerte in Excel mittelst, natürlich auf 1850MHz kommst.

Dürfte für deine Zwecke aber keinen Unterschied machen, da du ja wahrscheinlich entweder nur 20s Aufnahmen markierst oder nur die Aggregate aus den einzelnen Spielen, die ja auch alle gleich lang sein sollten.

Somit würden die Average Ergebnisse gleich dem normalen Mittelwert sein und wenn du eine komplette Taktspanne über alle Spiele angeben willst, funktioniert es sogar nur so, da bei Min und Max eben wirklich der allerniedrigste und allerhöchste Wert aller Messungen drin steht und kein Mittelwert aus unterschiedlichen Min und Max Werten.

Könnte man aber evtl auch noch mal überarbeiten, sodass es immer der Durchschnitt der Einzelergebnisse ist, also auch Min und Max ein Schnitt aus allen Min und Max Werten, sofern das benötigt werden würde.


----------



## Taxxor (10. Februar 2021)

@PCGH_Dave mal ne Frage zum Editieren der Comments aus der Liste heraus.

Ich hab das jetzt auch ein paar mal benutzt, finde aber, dass die Comments lieber nur mit Enter übernommen werden sollten und wenn man einfach woanders hinklickt sollte wieder der ursprüngliche Inhalt in die Zelle geschrieben werden.
Hab ich bei mir gerade mal testweise so umgebaut.
Vor Allem wenn man mal versehentlich was in eine falsche Zelle geschrieben hat, hätte man aktuell keine Möglichkeit mehr, den alten Inhalt wieder zu bekommen, außer man weiß noch exakt was vorher drin stand und gibt es nochmal ein.
Wie siehst du das?


----------



## PCGH_Dave (10. Februar 2021)

Sehe ich wie du. Instinktiv drückt man nach der Eingabe ohnehin Enter zum bestätigen. Das reicht dann aus.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. Februar 2021)

In Borderlands 3 ist der Framecounter wieder kaputt, sowohl mit Radeon als auch Geforce. Messen geht aber. 

Das Sensor-Aggregieren funktioniert hingegen super. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## Taxxor (11. Februar 2021)

Dieser bescheuerte Framecounter.... ich glaube wir lassen den einfach wieder vom RTSS übernehmen, dann können wir ihn nur nicht mehr selbst einfärben abseits der Standardfarbe


PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Das Sensor-Aggregieren funktioniert hingegen super.


Ich hätte jetzt auch ne version für dich, in der du wählen kannst ob du die sensoren aggregieren oder mitteln willst 


			https://cxblobs.blob.core.windows.net/builds/release/1.6.0/25/af697cb72e67395ee468dd2f9cdc29f8f5fb8cba_installer.zip


----------



## gaussmath (11. Februar 2021)

Sind das eigentlich mehrere Prozesse , wenn Borderlands läuft?


----------



## Taxxor (11. Februar 2021)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Sind das eigentlich mehrere Prozesse , wenn Borderlands läuft?


kann ja nicht sein, wenn die Messung funktioniert.


----------



## gaussmath (11. Februar 2021)

Aber wieso aktualisiert der Shit dann nicht??


----------



## PCGH_Raff (11. Februar 2021)

Der Prozess wird direkt sauber erkannt und alle Anzeigen gehen, nur die Fps-Zahl ist starr bei 0.

MfG
Raff


----------



## gaussmath (11. Februar 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Der Prozess wird direkt sauber erkannt und alle Anzeigen gehen, nur die Fps-Zahl ist starr bei 0.
> 
> MfG
> Raff


Ganz wichtiger Punkt. Wird ein Werte für die Frametime angezeigt?


----------



## PCGH_Dave (11. Februar 2021)

Lustigerweise funktioniert es bei mir in Borderlands 3 manchmal auch nicht, an anderen Tagen, mit anderen CPUs, funktioniert es dann wieder. Ich glaube, wir sind da einer ganz heißen Sache auf der Spur


----------



## gaussmath (11. Februar 2021)

Mal was anderes, der Dark Mode gedeiht...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Lustigerweise funktioniert es bei mir in Borderlands 3 manchmal auch nicht, an anderen Tagen, mit anderen CPUs, funktioniert es dann wieder. Ich glaube, wir sind da einer ganz heißen Sache auf der Spur


Wir brauchen jede Info, die möglich ist, wenn so was auftritt. Am besten alles vom Overlay einschalten, was halbwegs mit dem Fehler zu tun hat und dann ein Screenshot posten.

@PCGH_Raff @PCGH_Dave 
Keine Ahnung, ob ihr das schon erwähnt hattet, aber verwendet ihr den Installer oder die Portable?


----------



## McZonk (12. Februar 2021)

Ich schließe mich da, was Borderlands 3 betrifft, dem Raff mal an. System war eine 6900XT mit X570/3900X und CFX 1.6.0 Beta.

@gaussmath kann man mit irgendwelchem weiteren Input dienen? (Frametimes scheinen btw da zu sein, bzw. im Overlay anzukommen - siehe Diagramm).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (12. Februar 2021)

McZonk schrieb:


> kann man mit irgendwelchem weiteren Input dienen? (Frametimes scheinen btw da zu sein, bzw. im Overlay anzukommen - siehe Diagramm).


So wie das bei dir aussieht, dürfte das Aufzeichnen der Frametimes nicht funktionieren?! Tut es das?


----------



## McZonk (12. Februar 2021)

Ich muss morgen mal reinschauen - habe gerade schon wieder etwas anderes aufgeschnallt. Liefere ich dir asap nach.


----------



## gaussmath (13. Februar 2021)

Es gab Probleme mit der Portable Version (keine Aufzeichnung möglich). Das haben wir gefixt: https://www.capframex.com/download


----------



## McZonk (13. Februar 2021)

gaussmath schrieb:


> So wie das bei dir aussieht, dürfte das Aufzeichnen der Frametimes nicht funktionieren?! Tut es das?


Doofe Frage: dann dürfte ich keine Frametimes in der GUI sehen, richtig?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (13. Februar 2021)

McZonk schrieb:


> Doofe Frage: dann dürfte ich keine Frametimes in der GUI sehen, richtig?


Ne, eigentlich nicht. Hm, ziemlich seltsam, aber andererseits auch hilfreich bei der Fehlersuche. Danke dir!

@McZonk Noch ne Frage: Du siehst aber den Prozess für Boderlands in der "Running Processes" Liste auf der Capture Seite?


----------



## McZonk (13. Februar 2021)

Jep, sieht gut aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (14. Februar 2021)

McZonk schrieb:


> Jep, sieht gut aus.


Wie gut ist der Fehler bei dir eigentlich reproduzierbar?


----------



## Gurdi (14. Februar 2021)

Kann das auch mal checken bei Bedarf.


----------



## McZonk (14. Februar 2021)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Wie gut ist der Fehler bei dir eigentlich reproduzierbar?


Sehr gut  - ich hatte nur ein Positiverlebnis, nachdem Borderlands3 mal minimiert war und ich wieder reingewechselt bin, waren die FPS da... für ein paar Sekunden. Mehr als Voodoo!


----------



## gaussmath (14. Februar 2021)

Gut, dann bekommst du gleich ne Beta...

Edit: @McZonk hier die Beta v1.6.0 mit (hoffentlich) der Verbesserung der Prozessdetektion. Teste das mal bitte. Btw, der Dark Mode ist auch drin... ^^


----------



## McZonk (14. Februar 2021)

@gaussmath Vielen Dank! Ich stecke gerade mitten in einer Messreihe (never touch a running system und so) - werde die Beta im Anschluss testen. Aber weiß weiß, vielleicht ist dann auch @PCGH_Raff schneller  Ansonsten: Im Laufe der Woche.


----------



## gaussmath (14. Februar 2021)

@McZonk Zeitnahes Feedback wäre wichtig. Dann starte einfach die Portable. Dann kannst du die (alte) Release Version einfach weiter verwenden für deine Messreihe.


----------



## gaussmath (14. Februar 2021)

Offizielle Beta mit Dark Mode: https://github.com/CXWorld/CapFrameX/releases/tag/v1.6.0beta




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Standeck (15. Februar 2021)

hey Leute. Ich nutze CapFrameX  zur FPS Anzeige und zum Benchmarken und wollte es Autostarten lassen von Windows. Ich hab die Verknüpfung in den Autostart Ordner rein aber Windows startet es nicht automatisch und ich weiß nicht warum. Gibt es da irgendeinen Trick dass das geht?


----------



## gaussmath (15. Februar 2021)

Standeck schrieb:


> ...und wollte es Autostarten lassen von Windows.


Einfach in den Optionen das Häkchen setzen. ^^


----------



## Standeck (15. Februar 2021)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Einfach in den Optionen das Häkchen setzen. ^^


Ich hab da gesucht.. Hab ich wohl übersehen.  Danke.


----------



## gaussmath (15. Februar 2021)

Standeck schrieb:


> Ich hab da gesucht.. Hab ich wohl übersehen


Ehrlicherweise muss ich eingestehen, dass das noch ziemlich unübersichtlich ist. Eine Überarbeitung ist bereits eingeplant.


----------



## McZonk (15. Februar 2021)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @McZonk Zeitnahes Feedback wäre wichtig. Dann starte einfach die Portable. Dann kannst du die (alte) Release Version einfach weiter verwenden für deine Messreihe.


Wahrlich ein Traum - Bug fixed!   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BL3 selber countered das hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (15. Februar 2021)

McZonk schrieb:


> BL3 selber countered das hier:


0.1 FPS Fehler, da müssen wir wohl nochmal ran...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (16. Februar 2021)

*Aus den tiefen Vormessungen für eine neue Grafikkarte wiederauftaucht*

Ah, geil, ihr wart alle fleißig. Dann fühle ich der neuen GPU gleich mit der gefixten Version aufs Zähnchen (und paar weiteren). 

MfG
Raff


----------



## gaussmath (16. Februar 2021)

@PCGH_Raff @PCGH_Dave @PCGH_Phil

Und schon tauchen die nächsten Probleme auf. Seit dem letzten Windows Update kann es zu Chrashes (CX, Game, sogar Treiber) kommen, wenn man häufig zwischen Spiel und CX hin und her tabbt. Microsoft hat irgendwas an der DX API geändert. Es scheint zu helfen, wenn man die CX interne GPU Beschleunigung abschaltet. Alle Versuche, das Problem intern in unserem Code so lösen, blieben bisher ohne Erfolg.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (16. Februar 2021)

Crap. Unnötige Änderungen sind die besten (und verstoßen gegen IT-Grundsätze). Die ersten Minuten mit der "1.6.0.0" (eigentlich müsste das gefühlt mindestens eine .7 sein ) sind aber prima. Habe direkt auf deinen Düstermodus geschaltet, schön augenschonend.  Checke gleich Bordelaise 3.

BTW, mit der 5600 XT das gleiche Problem wie zuvor: Memory Clock und GPU-Power hängen im Overlay bei 0. Auch GPU Core (%). Overlay-Reset und an/aus helfen nicht. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Dave (16. Februar 2021)

Was hat die GPU-Beschleunigung überhaupt für eine Funktion? Ich hatte bislang jedenfalls keinen Unterschied bemerkt, ob an oder aus, habe es daher vorerst abgeschaltet gelassen  

Dark Mode ist Hammer, schont etwas meine vierekigen Augen


----------



## gaussmath (16. Februar 2021)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Was hat die GPU-Beschleunigung überhaupt für eine Funktion?


Das führt dazu, dass das UI von CX auf Basis von DX11 auf der GPU gerendert wird. Schaltet man die GPU Beschleunigung ab, wird ein Software Fallback genutzt.


PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> BTW, mit der 5600 XT das gleiche Problem wie zuvor: Memory Clock und GPU-Power hängen im Overlay bei 0. Auch GPU Core (%). Overlay-Reset und an/aus helfen nicht.


Welchen Treiber nutzt du?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (16. Februar 2021)

Always the latest and (potentially) greatest - RSAE 21.2.2 vom 11. Februar: 
https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-21-2-2

Dazu eine Afterburner-Beta von vor ~einer Woche, also inkl. aktueller RTSS-Beta.

MfG
Raff


----------



## blautemple (16. Februar 2021)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @PCGH_Raff @PCGH_Dave @PCGH_Phil
> 
> Und schon tauchen die nächsten Probleme auf. Seit dem letzten Windows Update kann es zu Chrashes (CX, Game, sogar Treiber) kommen, wenn man häufig zwischen Spiel und CX hin und her tabbt. Microsoft hat irgendwas an der DX API geändert. Es scheint zu helfen, wenn man die CX interne GPU Beschleunigung abschaltet. Alle Versuche, das Problem intern in unserem Code so lösen, blieben bisher ohne Erfolg.


Kann es sein dass das Problem nur mit AMD auftritt. Mit der 3090 hatte ich das gefühlt nie und mit der 6900XT tritt das absolut reproduzierbar bei jedem raustabben auf...


----------



## gaussmath (16. Februar 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Kann es sein dass das Problem nur mit AMD auftritt.


Ne, hatte auch Treiber Crashes mit der 3090 in Borderlands 3.


PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Always the latest and (potentially) greatest - RSAE 21.2.2 vom 11. Februar:
> https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-21-2-2
> 
> Dazu eine Afterburner-Beta von vor ~einer Woche, also inkl. aktueller RTSS-Beta.


Jup, kann den Fehler auf der RX 5700 reproduzieren.


----------



## blautemple (16. Februar 2021)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ne, hatte auch Treiber Crashes mit der 3090 in Borderlands 3.
> 
> Jup, kann den Fehler auf der RX 5700 reproduzieren.


OK, dann hatte ich bisher Glück mit der 3090 ^^


----------



## gaussmath (16. Februar 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> OK, dann hatte ich bisher Glück mit der 3090 ^^


Ich hatte Treiber Crashes in Borderlands 3 und AC:Valhalla. Mit GPU Acceleration off nix mehr.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (16. Februar 2021)

Bestätige: Bordelaise 3 ist in der neuesten CX-Beta gefixt, Fps und Frametimes werden angezeigt (getestet mit 5600 XT).   

MfG
Raff


----------



## gaussmath (16. Februar 2021)

@PCGH_Raff Hab einen Workaround für dich. Resette die Overlay Config, speichere diese und starte CX dann neu. Mit diesen Schritten habe ich mit der RX 5700 wieder korrekte Sensoren.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (16. Februar 2021)

Ah, der Neustart hat gefeht und es gefixt. Funktioniert! Geiler wär's aber ohne Fummeln. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## gaussmath (16. Februar 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ah, der Neustart hat gefeht und es gefixt. Funktioniert! Geiler wär's aber ohne Fummeln. .D


Ja, bin schon dran. Wird scheinbar etwas fummelig, wenn man nicht mehr Fummeln will...


----------



## DOcean (16. Februar 2021)

eben auch mal euer cooles Tool probiert, gefällt mir sehr gut  

muss zwar noch genau rausfinden wer jetzt genau für was beim OSD zuständig ist, aber das kriege ich auch noch hin
(Afterburner, RTSS, CapframeX, ....)

1.
Integration von https://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=593443 ? Genauer gesagt die Anzeige im OSD?

2.
Kann man den Titeltext abschalten im OSD? (also das CX OSD als erster Eintrag)


----------



## gaussmath (16. Februar 2021)

DOcean schrieb:


> Integration von https://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=593443 ? Genauer gesagt die Anzeige im OSD?


Jo, da wäre ich sofort dabei. Willst du einen PR machen oder gibt's du mir deinen Code?


DOcean schrieb:


> Kann man den Titeltext abschalten im OSD? (also das CX OSD als erster Eintrag)


Ne, leider noch nicht. Baue ich aber noch ein die Option.


----------



## DOcean (16. Februar 2021)

Das Tool ist nicht von mir  Daher kann ich dir auch nichts geben..


----------



## gaussmath (16. Februar 2021)

Achso, dann schreibe ich ihm mal beim 3D Center.


----------



## gaussmath (16. Februar 2021)

@PCGH_Raff Hier mal eine neue Beta: https://cxblobs.blob.core.windows.n...14a38291ae08e14c5734a87e692d3f6_installer.zip

Aber das klappt ja jetzt auch so. Nur wenn du absehbar wieder mal fummeln musst, kannst du es installieren.


----------



## gaussmath (16. Februar 2021)

DOcean schrieb:


> Integration von https://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=593443 ? Genauer gesagt die Anzeige im OSD?


Fertig. 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1361729081746817026

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (17. Februar 2021)

Btw, hier gibt's einen neuen RTSS-Freilassungskandidaten:
https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/rtss-6-7-0-beta-1.412822/page-150#post-5886754

Inkl. Changes List. Wäre praktisch, wenn sich das alles verträgt. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## DOcean (17. Februar 2021)

Super Danke fürs Einbauen  

Mit in die Zeile von den Frames/s und Frametimes bekomme ich das nicht? (stört mich nur ganz minimal)

Das Erstellen von Symbolen (Desktop/Startmenü) würde ich optional machen


----------



## Taxxor (17. Februar 2021)

DOcean schrieb:


> Mit in die Zeile von den Frames/s und Frametimes bekomme ich das nicht? (stört mich nur ganz minimal)



Klar, genauso wie mit allen anderen Sachen auch, gleicher Gruppenname = gleiche Zeile


----------



## gaussmath (17. Februar 2021)

Taxxor schrieb:


> Klar, genauso wie mit allen anderen Sachen auch, gleicher Gruppenname = gleiche Zeile


Ich habe das gerade mal versucht, geht nicht... ^^ 

Hier übrigens VRR in Aktion. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m3H-2gvbCEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Taxxor (17. Februar 2021)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ich habe das gerade mal versucht, geht nicht... ^^



Der Groupname muss natürlich auch die gleiche Farbe/Format haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (17. Februar 2021)

Taxxor schrieb:


> Der Groupname muss natürlich auch die gleiche Farbe/Format haben.


Und ganau das vergesse ich immer...


----------



## gaussmath (19. Februar 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Btw, hier gibt's einen neuen RTSS-Freilassungskandidaten:
> https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/rtss-6-7-0-beta-1.412822/page-150#post-5886754
> 
> Inkl. Changes List. Wäre praktisch, wenn sich das alles verträgt.


Hab mir das jetzt die letzten beiden Tage angeschaut. Sieht gut aus. Unwinder achtet aber auch immer auf Kompatibilität. Das ist das wichtigste für ihn.


----------



## Taxxor (19. Februar 2021)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Unwinder achtet aber auch immer auf Kompatibilität. Das ist das wichtigste für ihn.


Was halt leider auch dazu führt. dass RTSS immer noch 32bit ist, nur damit es auch noch auf alten XP Rechnern läuft und wir uns dann damit rumschlagen müssen


----------



## gaussmath (19. Februar 2021)

Ne 64 bit Version als Ergänzung wäre was Feines. Weiß nicht, warum er das nicht macht.


----------



## qu1gon (20. Februar 2021)

Hallo,

habe mir das Programm gestern installiert und bisher ist es so, das ich es dem Afterburner vorziehe (zeige damit nur das OSD an). Wie im Screenshot zu sehen, habe ich es auch schon fast so wie ich es haben will aber:

Punkt 1:
Unter der Zeile "Fan GPU" wollte ich noch "Fan CPU" anlegen, doch dafür werden mir keine Overlay Items angezeigt.
Kann mir jemand sagen warum?

Punkt 2: Ich glaube einen Bug gefunden zu haben:

Unter "Fan GPU" (s. Bild) lasse ich folgende Overlay Items anzeigen: "GPU Fan (RPM)" und "GPU Fan (%)".

Eigentlich wollte ich nur "GPU Fan (RPM)", aber dann bleibt die Anzeige bei einer Zahl stehen / ändert sich nicht
(normal schwankt das immer etwas, mal mehr oder weniger - je nach Temp).
Erst wenn ich "GPU Fan (%)" mit anzeigen lasse, funktioniert es (zu sehen das es wieder schwankt).

Hoffe man versteht was ich meine. 

"GPU Fan (%)" widerum kann alleine angezeigt werden (wie erwähnt zu sehen an der schwankenden Anzeige).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (20. Februar 2021)

qu1gon schrieb:


> Unter der Zeile "Fan GPU" wollte ich noch "Fan CPU" anlegen, doch dafür werden mir keine Overlay Items angezeigt.
> Kann mir jemand sagen warum?


Dafür müssten wir Mainboard Sensoren einbinden. Ich möchte dieses Fass ungern aufmachen, weil das enorme Arbeit nach sich ziehen würde. Die Software-/Schnittstellenlandschaft bezogen auf Mainboards ist sehr komplex. Mir fehlt ehrlich gesagt die Zeit dafür, das alles zu pflegen.


qu1gon schrieb:


> Erst wenn ich "GPU Fan (%)" mit anzeigen lasse, funktioniert es (zu sehen das es wieder schwankt).


Welche Grafikkarte verwendest du?
Edit: Sehe gerade "3070" auf dem Screenshot... Ok, dann schaue ich mal, wie das bei meiner 3090 ausschaut.


----------



## McZonk (20. Februar 2021)

@gaussmath: ich empfinde die Sensorliste übrigens auch schon ohne Mainboard/Aquaero und Co als lang genug .


----------



## gaussmath (20. Februar 2021)

McZonk schrieb:


> @gaussmath: ich empfinde die Sensorliste übrigens auch schon ohne Mainboard/Aquaero und Co als lang genug .


Ja, das ist jetzt schon nicht ohne. Ich muss auch die ganze Hardware hier haben, um das testen zu können. Und dann auch noch zig Mainboards anschaffen und durchtesten... Holy Sh... Selbst, wenn die Hersteller mir die Boards kostenlos zur Verfügung stellen würden, wer soll das alles machen?  Vielleicht später mal, wenn mehr Entwickler zum Team stoßen, die Erfahrung mit so was vorweisen können und auch ein bisschen Hardware zu Hause rumliegen haben.


----------



## gaussmath (20. Februar 2021)

qu1gon schrieb:


> Punkt 2: Ich glaube einen Bug gefunden zu haben:


Jup, hast du tatsächlich.   Teste mal diese Version.


----------



## qu1gon (20. Februar 2021)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Dafür müssten wir Mainboard Sensoren einbinden.....


Ok, kann zwar nicht ganz folgen, da ich wohl nicht verstehe wie das ganze funktioniert, aber danke für die Info 
Hatte kurz Bedenken bzw. dachte das es ggf. an meinem Board oder so liegen könnte. Da schonmal Entwarnung 

Also bedeutet das für mich, ich muss ohne CPU Fan RMP + % auskommen - zumindest auf unbestimmte Zeit?
Frage nur nochmal sicherheitshalber für mein Verständnis. Wenn dem so ist, schade, aber nicht so schlimm.
Wäre für mich halt dann perfekt mit der Zeile für CPU Fan.

Bevor ich es vergesse, ein großes Lob  - mir gefällt das Prog echt gut. Wie erwähnt, ersetzt jetzt den Afterburner.

Teste gleich mal die Version und gebe Rückmeldung, merci.

EDIT: "GPU Fan (RPM)" funktioniert jetzt auch ohne "GPU Fan (%)" zusätzlich aktivieren zu müssen. THX.


----------



## gaussmath (20. Februar 2021)

qu1gon schrieb:


> Also bedeutet das für mich, ich muss ohne CPU Fan RMP + % auskommen - zumindest auf unbestimmte Zeit?


Wenn ich Sensoren auf dem Overlay einblenden möchte, die CapFrameX nicht bietet, nehme ich einfach HWiNFO. Man kann jeden Sensor aufs RTSS Overlay packen


----------



## Gurdi (21. Februar 2021)

Ihr scheint irgendwo noch ein Problem mit der UE Engine zu haben. In Godfall stürzt die neuste Beta bei mir ständig ab.


----------



## gaussmath (21. Februar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ihr scheint irgendwo noch ein Problem mit der UE Engine zu haben. In Godfall stürzt die neuste Beta bei mir ständig ab.


Hast du mal versucht, mit GPU-Beschleunigung off zu testen? Was ist, wenn du das Overlay abschaltest? Stürzt es dann immer noch ab?

Schick uns mal das aktuellste Log File unter C:\Users\Username\Documents\CapFrameX\Logs an contact@capframex.com.


----------



## qu1gon (21. Februar 2021)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Wenn ich Sensoren auf dem Overlay einblenden möchte, die CapFrameX nicht bietet, nehme ich einfach HWiNFO. Man kann jeden Sensor aufs RTSS Overlay packen


Wie macht man das?


----------



## KaterTom (21. Februar 2021)

Beispiel: beim starten von hwinfo "Sensors only" wählen, im Sensor Fenster rechtsklick auf den gewünschten Wert und OSD (RTSS) wählen. Den Rest findest du selbst heraus.


----------



## gaussmath (21. Februar 2021)

Leider kann man keine Group Names verwenden bei den HWiNFO Overlay Einträgen, hab das zumindest auf die Schnelle nicht finden können.


----------



## qu1gon (21. Februar 2021)

Danke war gerade auf dem Weg dahin  Hab es auch hinbekommen - es nimmt viel Platz ein und verschieben kann ich es zwar, doch es schiebt alles nur weiter nach unten. Immerhin bekomme ich es angezeigt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (21. Februar 2021)

qu1gon schrieb:


> Danke war gerade auf dem Weg dahin  Hab es auch hinbekommen - es nimmt viel Platz ein und verschieben kann ich es zwar, doch es schiebt alles nur weiter nach unten. Immerhin bekomme ich es angezeigt.


Das werden wir noch optimieren. Wir machen das "CX OSD" konfigurierbar.


----------



## Gurdi (21. Februar 2021)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Hast du mal versucht, mit GPU-Beschleunigung off zu testen? Was ist, wenn du das Overlay abschaltest? Stürzt es dann immer noch ab?
> 
> Schick uns mal das aktuellste Log File unter C:\Users\Username\Documents\CapFrameX\Logs an contact@capframex.com.


Mach ich heute Abend mal.


----------



## qu1gon (21. Februar 2021)

Terminator Resistance werden keine FPS angezeigt.


----------



## gaussmath (21. Februar 2021)

qu1gon schrieb:


> Terminator Resistance werden keine FPS angezeigt.


Hab ich die Tage oft gespielt, ging immer. Hast du CX mal neugestartet? Hast du die neuste Version des RTSS drauf?









						MSI AB / RTSS development news thread
					

I'm was using 4.6.2 without issues untill like yesterday and now whenever I open riva tuner I get  "Some system components cannot be hooked right...




					forums.guru3d.com


----------



## Taxxor (21. Februar 2021)

qu1gon schrieb:


> Terminator Resistance werden keine FPS angezeigt.


Mehr Infos bitte^^

Da du den Statustext nicht im Overlay hast, kann es auch sein, dass einfach mehrere Prozesse erkannt wurden, dann ist die FPS Anzeige auch bei 0.
Kannst du denn ein Aufnahme machen?


----------



## qu1gon (21. Februar 2021)

Hab den Status mal angemacht und ja es steht "Multiple Processes detected". Grad noch Rust gestartet und jetzt dort das selbe..

EDIT: Hab mal einen Neustart des Rechners gemacht und jetzt geht es.


----------



## Taxxor (21. Februar 2021)

qu1gon schrieb:


> Hab den Status mal angemacht und ja es steht "Multiple Processes detected". Grad noch Rust gestartet und jetzt dort das selbe..


Wenn es nach einem Neustart ging, dann wird  irgendein Programm nebenher gelaufen sein, was noch nicht auf der Ignore Liste ist, aber nach dem Neustart nicht mehr lief.
In dem Fall musst du aber den Rechner nicht neustarten, schau einfach nach, welcher Prozess da noch zusätzlich erfasst wurde und setz ihn auf ignore 

Und am besten teilst du uns dann auch noch mit, welcher das war, damit wir das einpflegen können.
Entweder den Prozessnamen direkt hier posten, oder generell den Haken bei der Share Funktion auf der Cloud Page machen, dann bekommen wir ihn automatisch.


----------



## qu1gon (21. Februar 2021)

Taxxor schrieb:


> ...welcher Prozess da noch zusätzlich erfasst wurde und setz ihn auf ignore


Ach du meinst im Programm bei "Running Processes"?


----------



## Taxxor (21. Februar 2021)

Genau da.
Eine Aufnahme funktionert nur, wenn dort genau ein Prozess drin ist(oder wenn du einen manuell anklickst, sollten es mehrere sein). Auch funktioniert die FPS Anzeige nur so, da CX ansonsten nicht weiß für welchen der erkannten Prozesse du die FPS sehen willst.


----------



## DOcean (21. Februar 2021)

Ich hab auch noch einen für die ignore, die Playnite.DesktopApp
(hab den Haken aber auch drin)


----------



## qu1gon (22. Februar 2021)

Kann man mir bitte den Unterschied zwischen CPU Package und tctl erklären? Merci.


----------



## gaussmath (22. Februar 2021)

qu1gon schrieb:


> Kann man mir bitte den Unterschied zwischen CPU Package und tctl erklären? Merci.


Das wissen wir auch nicht so recht. Da musst du AMD fragen. ^^


----------



## qu1gon (23. Februar 2021)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Da musst du AMD fragen. ^^


Hehe, ok. Hab dann mal Tctl genommen. Will ja nur die aktuelle Temp der CPU haben.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (23. Februar 2021)

Ich habe gerade einen Bug erlebt, den ihr sicher noch nie gesehen habt.
War gerade in Watch Dogs Legion und wollte Messungen für den Index-Run des 10400F durchführen. Ich starte die Messungen und von einen Moment auf den anderen war das OSD wieder da, die Messung eingetragen, der Timer lief aber gemütlich seine 20 Sekunden runter, obwohl da "Ready to capture..." stand. Nach Ablauf der 20 Sekunden hat es einen Knall gemacht und CX sich dann mit einem unexpected Error verabschiedet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Anhang der der Log, vllt. findet ihr ja was


----------



## Taxxor (23. Februar 2021)

In der Tat noch nicht^^

Da ist zwar ne Exception drin, die sollte aber das Programm eigentlich nicht rauswerfen, sondern ist als Meldung für den Remote Server gedacht, wenn man einen Stop Befehl aufruft und keine Aufnahme läuft.

Also aus irgendeinem Grund ist er bei dir während der Aufnahme in die Stop Methode reingesprungen, hat den Status damit auf false gesetzt und ne Dati erzeugt aber trotzdem weiter aufgenommen, beim nächsten aufrufen der Stopp Methode ist er dann dort in die Exception gesprungen, weil offiziell keine aufnahme lief.

Das kann ich auch nachstellen, wenn ich den Status manuell auf false setze in der Capture Methode.
Und ja, dann haut es ihn in der Tat raus, weil die Exception eigentlich nicht kommen sollte während eine laufende Aufnahme gestoppt wird.

Dass ihn das rauswirft, kann man abfangen, die interessantere Frage ist aber, wie das überhaupt passieren konnte, da kann ich mir erstmal keinen Reim drauf machen.


Edit: Also, im Log sieht es folgendermaßen aus:

Das hier ist der relevante Part
-> Du drückst den Hotkey, der CaptureState ist zu dem Zeitpunkt false, also wird eine Aufnahme gestartet.

{"@t":"2021-02-23T*11:31:54.9429497*Z","@mt":"Hotkey ({captureHotkeyString}) callback triggered. Lock capture service state is {lockCaptureServiceState}.","captureHotkeyString":"OemBackslash","lockCaptureServiceState":false,"SourceContext":"CapFrameX.ViewModel.CaptureViewModel"}
{"@t":"2021-02-23T11:31:54.9429497Z","@mt":"IsCapturing state: {isCapturingState}","*isCapturingState":false*,"SourceContext":"CapFrameX.ViewModel.CaptureViewModel"}


-> Nur  70ms später wurde der Hotkey erneut gedrückt (Probleme mit der Tastatur oder zittrige Hände durch zu viel Kaffee?^^), der CaptureState ist zu diesem Zeitpunkt auf true, also wird die Aufnahme abgebrochen

{"@t":"2021-02-23T*11:31:55.0129515*Z","@mt":"Hotkey ({captureHotkeyString}) callback triggered. Lock capture service state is {lockCaptureServiceState}.","captureHotkeyString":"OemBackslash","lockCaptureServiceState":false,"SourceContext":"CapFrameX.ViewModel.CaptureViewModel"}
{"@t":"2021-02-23T11:31:55.0129515Z","@mt":"IsCapturing state: {isCapturingState}","*isCapturingState":true*,"SourceContext":"CapFrameX.ViewModel.CaptureViewModel"}

Gleichzeitig wurde aber auch wieder eine Aufnahme gestartet, allerdings wohl der Status nicht richtig aktualisiert, Gott weiß warum, denn exakt 20s nach diesem zweiten Hotkey Druck, der nur die laufende Aufnahme beenden sollte, hat er den Fehler geschmissen.

Wir lösen das jetzt ganz stupide, indem wir dir einfach verbieten innerhalb von 250ms nach dem Hotkey nochmal den Hotkey zu drücken^^
Das sollte CX genug Zeit verschaffen, um alles durchzulaufen und verhindert als netten Nebeneffekt auch eventuelle versehentliche Fehleingaben.


----------



## gaussmath (23. Februar 2021)

Wenn Dave Fehler findet, müssen drei Entwickler den halben Abend Codeanalyse machen...


----------



## qu1gon (24. Februar 2021)

Wieso kann das Progi ∅ nicht darstellen bzw. könnte man das implementieren? Wäre cool, da es weniger Platz benötigt als "Average".


----------



## Taxxor (24. Februar 2021)

qu1gon schrieb:


> Wieso kann das Progi ∅ nicht darstellen bzw. könnte man das implementieren? Wäre cool, da es weniger Platz benötigt als "Average".


Was dargestellt werden kann, liegt eigentlich am RTSS und nicht an uns.
Kannst du das denn im Afterburner so einstellen und es wird angezeigt? Dann könnte es etwas mit dem verwendeten Zeichensatz zu tun haben, dass dort keine solchen Sonderzeichen drin sind.

Allgemein würde ich aber sowieso nie "average" ausschreiben, sondern immer "avg" nehmen ^^


----------



## qu1gon (24. Februar 2021)

Geht im Afterburner auch nicht, aber "avg" geht natürlich auch bzw. ist besser als ausgeschrieben. Thx.


----------



## Taxxor (24. Februar 2021)

Da du unten drunter mit CPU und RAM dreistellige Begriffe drin hast, würde dir ein average Zeichen oben sowieso keinerlei Platzersparnis bieten im Vergleich zu AVG


----------



## qu1gon (24. Februar 2021)

Naja, hab ja noch ne Konfig bzw. bin halt am rumtesten und evtl. nutze ich alle drei... mal sehen. 
Man braucht ja nicht immer alles im Blick, da ist das schon cool das man mehrere Konfigs anlegen kann.
So ein "Kopieren-Button" wäre cool z..B. kopiere Konfig 1 in 2. Dann muss man wenn man es wie in 1 haben aber nur
kleine Änderungen vornehmen will, nur kopieren und fast fertig.
Grade eben alles manuell in die 2. Konfig übertragen müssen und die Farben muss man auch mit etwas Glück treffen
wenn man nicht mehr genau weiß, welcher Farbton war das jetzt nochmal...?


----------



## Taxxor (24. Februar 2021)

qu1gon schrieb:


> Grade eben alles manuell in die 2. Konfig übertragen müssen


Naja, warum nimmst du dir nicht einfach die eine Konfig aus dem Konfig Ordner und speicherst sie dort nochmal als zweite Konfig, dann musst du nichts manuell einstellen^^

So sieht übrigens mein halbwegs minimalistisches bzw. kompaktes Overlay aus, CPU max  Load wird rot, wenn >=95 und GPU Load wird grün wenn >=95.
Die Avg|P1 werden bei <50 und <30 rot, die Spalte ist manchmal auch komplett draußen und dann hab ich noch ne Konfig in der nur die FPS und sonst nix stehen^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## qu1gon (25. Februar 2021)

Du meinst die OverlayEntryConfiguration_0.json usw...?
Bin danach auch selbst darauf gestoßen, als ich geschaut habe wo die Konfigdateien abgespeichert werden,
damit ich die sichern kann  (hätte ich das mal zuerst gemacht, hehe) .
Ja das kann man machen, werde ich dann auch und natürlich, danke dennoch für den Tipp.

Ist aber nicht mit einer Implementierung vergleichbar bzw. als solches war es von mir angedacht - also als Verbesserungsvorschlag. Ich nehme an kein schlechter Vorschlag, zumindest meines Erachtens.

Also ich versuche nur mich einzubringen und hoffe das dies erwünscht ist.  

Also wenn es jeweils ein Dropdownmenü gäbe mit "CFG kopieren aus.." (Beispieltext) dann je nach dem
wenn ich gerade in der Konfig 1 bin, steht halt im Dropdown 2 oder 3.

Cool übrigens, wusste nicht das man das einstellen kann - also das etwas beispielsweise rot wird ab einer
bestimmten Temp usw... aber hab mich so sehr noch nicht weiter beschäftigt mit dem Prog. Gut zu wissen.


----------



## gaussmath (25. Februar 2021)

qu1gon schrieb:


> Du meinst die OverlayEntryConfiguration_0.json usw...?
> Bin danach auch selbst darauf gestoßen, als ich geschaut habe wo die Konfigdateien abgespeichert werden,
> damit ich die sichern kann  (hätte ich das mal zuerst gemacht, hehe) .
> Ja das kann man machen, werde ich dann auch und natürlich, danke dennoch für den Tipp.


Musst du dann halt noch umbenennen: "OverlayEntryConfiguration_1.json" oder "OverlayEntryConfiguration_2.json".



qu1gon schrieb:


> Ist aber nicht mit einer Implementierung vergleichbar bzw. als solches war es von mir angedacht - also als Verbesserungsvorschlag. Ich nehme an kein schlechter Vorschlag, zumindest meines Erachtens.
> 
> Also ich versuche nur mich einzubringen und hoffe das dies erwünscht ist.
> 
> ...


Danke für deinen Vorschlag. Wir behalten das mal im Hinterkopf. Ehrlicherweise muss ich aber gleich dazusagen, dass wir das nicht so hoch priorisieren können. Im Moment stehen anderen Dinge an. Ich werde mich die kommen Wochen voll auf Reviews konzentrieren.



qu1gon schrieb:


> Cool übrigens, wusste nicht das man das einstellen kann - also das etwas beispielsweise rot wird ab einer
> bestimmten Temp usw... aber hab mich so sehr noch nicht weiter beschäftigt mit dem Prog. Gut zu wissen.


In CapFrameX geht das sogar in beide Richtung. Du kannst Abweichungen nach oben anders farbig markieren als Abweichungen nach unten.  ^^

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Wenn @PCGH_Dave keine seltsamen Fehler mehr findet, würde ich fast sagen, dass wir am WE releasen können. @Taxxor was meinst du?


----------



## qu1gon (26. Februar 2021)

Danke für die Infos 


gaussmath schrieb:


> ...dass wir das nicht so hoch priorisieren können.


Klar ist ja auch kein Problem bzw. ich bin ja froh wenn man überhaupt schon über meinen Vorschlag nachdenkt.
Bin da ganz demütig bzw. hab vollen Respekt für die Arbeit die dahinter steckt und ich komme ja so auch klar,
gerade mit dem Tipp  Merci.


----------



## Taxxor (28. Februar 2021)

@qu1gon Da @gaussmath keine Zeit hat, ich den Vorschlag aber auch gut finde, hab ich das mal fix eingebaut für die nächste Version.

Es funktioniert allerdings anders herum, als du es vorgeschlagen hast(da einfacher umzusetzen^^), kein "Kopieren aus.." sondern ein "Speichern in.."
Du stellst dir deine Config ein und kannst dann alternativ zum Button für's Speichern dieser Config einen zweiten Button drücken, mit dem du diese Einstellungen direkt in jeder beliebige Config abspeichern kannst.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RavionHD (28. Februar 2021)

Das Tool ist wirklich toll, oft merke ich in manchen Spielen  trotz durchgängig hoher FPS und sauberen Frametimes (ingame) kleinere Ruckler, mit CapFrameX sind diese jedoch nachvollziehbar sichtbar. Z.Bsp. in Outriders aktuell:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Spikes auf bis zu 40 ms.


----------



## qu1gon (28. Februar 2021)

Taxxor schrieb:


> @qu1gon Da @gaussmath keine Zeit hat, ich den Vorschlag aber auch gut finde, hab ich das mal fix eingebaut für die nächste Version.


Cool, danke dafür. Das freut mich. Bin schon gespannt


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. März 2021)

Moin!

Gerade kam mir ein Fietscher-Wunsch: Wäre es möglich, auf der "Comparison"-Seite eine Dreck-&-Drop-Funktionalität einzuführen? Bei 240+ Runs pro Grafikkarte klicke ich mir bisher immer 'nen Wolf. Cooler wäre, die Runs pro Spiel markieren und rüberziehen zu können. Auf der Aggregation-Seite kann man's ja schon. Geht? 

MfG
Raff


----------



## gaussmath (4. März 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Dreck-&-Drop-Funktionalität


Geht! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taxxor (5. März 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Geht?


Geht schon seit es die Seite gibt, hätte ich den Text in der comparison Liste etwa noch größer machen sollen?^^

Und der Text ist lustigerweise nicht deswegen da rein gekommen, weil das Drag&Drop nicht bekannt war, sondern weil ein paar Nutzer nicht wussten dass sie auch doppelklicken können und instinktiv immer alles per Drag&Drop gemacht haben, und dann meinten, dass das ja umständlich sei und sie gerne auch doppelklicken würden, was natürlich auch schon immer ging^^


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. März 2021)

Lalala, ich habe nichts gesagt. #blindfisch

Damn, das Klicken für 20 Grafikkarten im Parcours hat meine Maus und meinen rechten Zeigefinger bestimmt um Jahre altern lassen - äääh, trainiert! 

MfG
Raff


----------



## gaussmath (5. März 2021)

Nice, jetzt habe ich endlich was, was ich gegen dich verwenden kann, wenn ich mal was in deinen  Artikeln übersehe.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. März 2021)

Der Vergleich passt durchaus. Zu geile, mit Features vollgepackte Tools sind genauso wie zu geile, viel zu informationsdichte Artikel. Das überfordert den Konsumenten. Daher splitten wir manche Themen aus Artikeln raus. Macht doch einfach mehrere Standalone-Tools:

- CX zum Aufzeichnen
- CX zum Auswerten
- CX zum ...

Späßle. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## gaussmath (5. März 2021)

Wir haben tatsächlich den Tipp bekommen, eine Lite Version anzubieten mit stark abgespeckter UI. Wenn dann aber nur ein einziges Feature fehlt in dem Lite Mode, muss man switchen. Ich empfinde CX allerdings als noch gar nicht soooo vollgepackt. Es gibt da aber auch ganz andere Stimmen, um ehrlich zu sein. Das ist dann die "Ich will nur mal kurz die FPS sehen" Fraktion.


----------



## DOcean (5. März 2021)

<<gehört zur OSD reicht mir Fraktion 

Man könnte höchstens den StartTab konfigurierbar machen, oder die Reihenfolge änderbar, oder Tabs die man nicht braucht ausblendbar...
Dann muss man keine Lite Version pflegen

Finden aber auch nicht das das Tool überladen ist, macht weiter so


----------



## gaussmath (5. März 2021)

Zu denen, die meckern (machst du natürlich nicht Raff, weiß ich!) kann ich  nur sagen, arbeitet mal wieder ne Woche mit OCAT oder FrameView, dann wisst ihr, was CX bietet .  Wir haben die Software nicht einfach so im stillen Kämmerlein entwickelt. Da steckt gefühlt unzählbar viel Feedback von Usern, Redakteuren und Entwicklern drin...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. März 2021)

Zweifellos. Und wir wollen's nicht mehr missen.   

MfG
Raff


----------



## Taxxor (5. März 2021)

Ich sehe bei einer lite version auch nicht so viele Vorteile, da man ja wenn man nur FPS aufzeichnen und einzeln anschauen will, eben einfach nur den capture und analysis tab braucht.
Ich muss doch nicht alle anderen tabs ausblenden nur weil ich sie nicht brauche, ich klicke sie einfach nicht an.

Ich brauche ja auch keine lite version von excel nur weil ich 95% der Funktionen nicht kenne und/oder verwende.


----------



## gaussmath (5. März 2021)

Gut, meine Idee für eine Lite Version wäre eine komplett neues UI, nicht einfach nur irgendwas ausblenden. Das wäre ein deutlich kleineres Fenster mit fixer Größe und max. zwei Tabs. Sähe dann so ähnlich wie FrameView aus. Für die "schlank=sexy" Fraktion wäre das vielleicht was...


----------



## Taxxor (5. März 2021)

Als eigene installierbare Version oder einfach als Design Switch in den Optionen?

eigentlich braucht man ja nur nen Start tab mit dem Hotkey der Zeit und einer overlay checkbox. Keine Konfiguration, das overlay ist einfach immer der Status und die FPS sonst nix und man kann einfach wählen ob Mans sehen will oder nicht

und nen zweiten tab wo man die recordliste sieht und ne abgespecktere Analyse hat, wenn man auf einen draufklickt


----------



## gaussmath (5. März 2021)

Ja, ziemlich genau so. Aber kein zweiter Installer, sondern ein Switch fürs Mainview. Die Shell kann glaube ich mehrere Mainviews verwalten.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. März 2021)

Wenn "lite", dann sollte das meiner Meinung nach auch ein schlankes Package sein, um mehr Argumente dafür zu haben. Also nicht nur das GUI, sondern auch die enthaltenen Dateien. Aber mal ehrlich: CX ist super, wie es ist. Ähnlich wie die Radeon Software - man muss sich da einfach mal genau mit befassen und wird die vielen Funktionen dann lieben.

MfG
Raff


----------



## gaussmath (5. März 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wenn "lite", dann sollte das meiner Meinung nach auch ein schlankes Package sein, um mehr Argumente dafür zu haben


Ja, das stimmt natürlich auch wieder. Die Größe des Installers ist ganz schön gestiegen mit der Zeit.


----------



## DOcean (5. März 2021)

aber absolut kein Argument mehr, jedenfalls in 90% der Fälle...

ob der Installer jetzt 100 oder 200MB (ihr seit ja sogar unter 100) hat ist bei heutigen Spielgrößen von mehreren GB völlig egal... imhjo


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. März 2021)

Und Memory Footprint, generelle Ressourcennutzung, alles abspecken. Sacht mal ... das bringt mich auf eine weitere Idee: Könnt ihr Glide-Support einbauen (unter Windows XP)?   Ich imaginiere/halluziniere gerade Retro-Benchmarks mit geilen Frametimes und Perzentilen ...

MfG
Raff


----------



## gaussmath (5. März 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ähnlich wie die Radeon Software - man muss sich da einfach mal genau mit befassen und wird die vielen Funktionen dann lieben.


Ein Vergleich mit der Radeon Software... Oha!  @Taxxor Der Lite Mode ist gesetzt! 


PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Könnt ihr Glide-Support einbauen (unter Windows XP)?


Welches Tool habt ihr denn damals benutzt? Vielleicht gibt's ja noch Code dafür.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. März 2021)

Das vor acht Jahren zu Grabe getragene Fraps funktioniert bei alten Spielen wunderbar, solange es Direct3D und OpenGL betrifft. Glide ließ sich noch nie außerhalb von Timedemos messen. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## Taxxor (5. März 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wenn "lite", dann sollte das meiner Meinung nach auch ein schlankes Package sein, um mehr Argumente dafür zu haben. Also nicht nur das GUI, sondern auch die enthaltenen Dateien.


Da sehe ich die Schwierigkeit mit der Pflege der Version, ist halt alles doppelter Aufwand, was mit einer einzigen Version und umschaltbarem UI nicht so wäre.

Wobei die Lite Version dann so wenige Funktionen bieten würde, an denen eigentlich fast nichts geändert wird.
Außerdem müsste man auch verschiedene Hotkeys blockieren, weil die Funktionen dahinter ja nicht mehr in der Lite Version zu sehen sind, und und und... Das würde schon für ne eigene Version sprechen.


----------



## gaussmath (5. März 2021)

Hier ist ein kleines Projekt, das die Glide Events abfängt und umlenkt (FPS werden in eine Datei geschrieben). Quelle Code gibt's auch.






						Glide 2.x FPS Measurement \ 									VOGONS
					






					www.vogons.org
				




Edit: Muss man nur noch so umbauen, dass stattdessen die Frametimes abgespeichert werden und Hotkeys die Aufnahme steuern. Bähm! Los geht die Retro Bench Party.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. März 2021)

Könnt ihr das implementieren? CX Retro/Special Edition! Ich will unbedingt den V5-6000-Nachbau kaufen und testen, dafür wäre das geil. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## gaussmath (5. März 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Könnt ihr das implementieren? CX Retro/Special Edition! Ich will unbedingt den V5-6000-Nachbau kaufen und testen, dafür wäre das geil.


Ich kann das implemtieren, aber nicht in CX. ^^ CX braucht eine moderne Windows-Umgebung. Gegen ein kleines Extratool spricht aber nichts.

Edit: Wir können das so bauen, dass du die Dateien in CX laden kannst!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. März 2021)

Episch. Halt mich bitte auf dem Laufenden, ja? Das könnte man auch @ VoodooAlert zum Testen posten.

MfG
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Dave (5. März 2021)

Raff, dann brauchst du ja deine 3090 nicht mehr, wer will schon einen König nutzen, wenn er eine Göttin haben kann? Meine Adresse hast du ja


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. März 2021)

Warte, du brauchst noch meine Kontodaten für die 1.999 Euro. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Dave (5. März 2021)

Hey, als Ex-Mod muss ich dir leider sagen, dass Handel außerhalb des MP verboten ist 
Zudem sind 2k ja wohl billig, du könntest aktuell locker 3,5k verlangen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. März 2021)

Freundschaftspreis! Und wir würden das natürlich ganz oldschoolig zuende handeln, im RL, fernab dieser virtuellen Realität.  

Hehe, nee, der temporäre König und die ewige Göttin können koexistieren. Sorry 4 offtopic. ^^

MfG
Raff


----------



## Taxxor (5. März 2021)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Gegen ein kleines Extratool spricht aber nichts.


In dem Zuge könnte man ja direkt schon einen Entwurf der Lite Version machen und als UI verwenden, das Teil heißt dann "CX Glide" ^^


----------



## gaussmath (5. März 2021)

Müssen wir dann aber in .NET 4.0 umsetzen, das läuf sonst unter XP nicht.


----------



## Gurdi (5. März 2021)

Eine Lite Version nur mit Overlay und Counter würde euch deutlich mehr Breite verschaffen bei der Verbreitung. Ich würde euch dazu raten, die die wirklich messen sind ne andere Gattung Und dem Namen des Tools würde es gut tun.


----------



## Taxxor (5. März 2021)

Der Haupteinsatzzweck von CX ist das Messen der Performance, das Overlay und der ganze Sensorkram ist ja nur Zusatz, daher würde ich das Overlay in einer Lite Version auch nur auf die Unterstützung fürs Benchen beschränken, indem man sieht ob gerade aufgenommen wird, so wie es in der CX Version war, die das Overlay erstmalig drin hatte ohne irgendwelche Sensordaten.
Auch keine Einstellungen für Farben o.ä., nur ne Checkbox Overlay an oder aus, drin sind dann nur die FPS und der Capture Status.

Auch Sensorlogging würde ich da nicht mit reinnehmen, man kann einfach nur mit nem Hotkey die Frametimes aufnehmen und die Performance dann anschließend auf ner zweiten kleinen Seite auswerten.
Selbst Graphen würde ich da nicht reinnehmen, sondern einfach nur ein paar Balkendiagramme und fertig, sodass das Fenster der Lite Version nicht größer als sagen wir das Fenster vom Afterbruner ist.



gaussmath schrieb:


> Müssen wir dann aber in .NET 4.0 umsetzen, das läuf sonst unter XP nicht.


Und natürlich in 32 bit


----------



## gaussmath (11. März 2021)

Wir haben die Software die letzten Tage "auf uns wirken" lassen und tatsächlich noch einige Dinge gefunden, so dass wir letztlich den Release verschoben haben. Das wird wohl auch noch ein paar Tage Dauern. 

Danke auf jeden Fall an @PCGH_Raff und @PCGH_Dave, euer Feedback war Gold wert, so muss das laufen.   Der Austausch hier bei PCGH läuft wirklich außergewöhnlich gut.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (11. März 2021)

Gern. Aber eigentlich haben wir zu danken.  

Ich habe am Bench-Rig jetzt die 1.6.0.5 im Dark Mode ohne HW Acceleration am Laufen und seit zwei Tagen trotz Akkordbencherei mit 'nem AMD-Beta-Treiber keinen Absturz.

Kurios und eventuell eine Betrachtung eurerseits wert ist nur das recht neue Verhalten im Sorgenkind Borderlands 3: Ich hatte es jetzt schon zweimal, dass CX-Aktionen zu Stocken führen. Drücken der Benchtaste -> Spiel hängt einmal. Messung fertig, Overlay geht wieder an - und sobald der Wert ausgerechnet wird, kommt der zweite Stocker. Dagegen half bisher nur ein Re-Start des Tools. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, hatte ich das auch schon bei der RTX 3060 vor drei Wochen.

MfG
Raff


----------



## Taxxor (11. März 2021)

So langsam bin ich dafür, dass ihr Borderlands 3 aus dem Parcour schmeißt xD

Das mit dem drücken der Bench Taste hätte ich mir ja noch erklären können, wenn evtl ein Screenshot Hotkey auf der gleichen Taste hinterlegt ist, das hatte ich bei Kingdom Come mal und hab mich gewundert warum es ausgerechnet bei dem spiel kurz hakt beim Start, bis ich dann nach ein paar Wochen den 3GB großen Screenshot Ordner gefunden hatte ^^

Aber das Stocken am Ende passt leider nicht dazu. Wobei der zweite Stocker auch nicht tragisch wäre für die Messung, die ja zu dem Zeitpunkt bereits gelaufen ist.

Aber schon mal gut, wenn es wenigstens durch einen Neustart zu beheben ist.


----------



## gaussmath (11. März 2021)

Noch als Ergänzung. Die Punkte, die jetzt noch offen sind, sind unkritisch.

Wie ihr vielleicht mitbekommen habt, haben wir den Rocket Lake Support (Telemetriedaten) testen können. Das sieht soweit gut aus. Ein Vergleich mit HWiNFO beispielsweise gibt die nötige Sicherheit, denke ich mal. Man muss hardwareseitig immer auf der Hut sein, dass das verwendete Mainboard vernünftige Daten an die CPU zurückmeldet. CX greift wiederum direkt über MSR auf die CPU zu. Wir plausibilisieren der Werte letztlich immer über die Delta Methode mit einem externen Energiemessgerät. Netzteileffizienz und Spannungswandlerverluste werden aus den Herstellerangaben entnommen und verrechnet.

@PCGH_Torsten Dein Job. ^^


----------



## PCGH_Raff (11. März 2021)

Hehe, das mit der Doppelbelegung und Screenshots hatte ich auch schon unzählige Male (fällt in diese Kategorie). Das passiert aber nicht, wenn nur CX läuft. Das Verhalten in Borderlands 3 liegt leider echt an CX. Falls es dich aufbaut, das Spiel gibt in den jetzigen Parkuhren definitiv seine Abschiedsvorstellung. Zum Jahreswechsel machen wir dann wieder alles neu, hoffentlich mit paar echten Next-Gen-Spielen. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## gaussmath (11. März 2021)

Ist schon komisch. Das hieße ja, dass die Awendungen sich irgendwelche Ressourcen teilen, aber ihr verwendet doch einen 5950X und schnelle SSDs? Ich hatte auch Hänger mit Borderlands, soweit ich weiß, aber nur beim Speichern der Datei, was unkritisch ist, weil alle Capture Daten da schon "im Kasten" sind.


----------



## qu1gon (11. März 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ich habe am Bench-Rig jetzt die 1.6.0.5


Wo gibt es die denn? Finde nur die 1.6.0 Beta.


----------



## gaussmath (11. März 2021)

qu1gon schrieb:


> Wo gibt es die denn? Finde nur die 1.6.0 Beta.


Den neusten Stuff gibt's immer hier: https://archive.capframex.com/ ^^ Aber die 1.6.0.5 ist immer noch Beta.


----------



## Gurdi (11. März 2021)

Ein Bug mit dem Darkmode, bei der Aggregation wird die Schrift nicht angepasst und ist dadurch nicht lesbar.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (11. März 2021)

Danke fürs Reporten Gurdi!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (11. März 2021)

Ah, das hatte ich letztens auch, dachte aber nur an einen temporären Anzeigefehler.   

MfG
Raff


----------



## Taxxor (12. März 2021)

Man stelle sich vor wir hätten letztes Wochenende den Release gemacht...

Aber es erscheint mir immer mehr eine gute Taktik, einfach schon mal anzukündigen, dass man einen Release machen will, gefühlt kommen die Leute mit Bugs nämlich erst kurz nach Release an und reporten, das haben wir wohl hiermit vorab getriggert


----------



## gaussmath (14. März 2021)

Release v1.6.0: https://www.capframex.com/download

Changelog


> ## New features
> * Dark mode
> * Evaluation for multiple records on Sensor page (aggregate and average mode)
> * Selectable "Averaged values" line on Report page
> ...


----------



## KaterTom (15. März 2021)

Die Sensoren für die GPU Limits sehen wir wohl nicht wieder, oder?


----------



## gaussmath (15. März 2021)

Kommt mit der 1.6.1 zurück! ^^


----------



## DOcean (26. März 2021)

mein Overlay ist mir abhanden gekommen, weiß da jemand zufällig Rat?

Capture an sich (über Hotkey) läuft ohne Probleme...


----------



## gaussmath (26. März 2021)

DOcean schrieb:


> mein Overlay ist mir abhanden gekommen, weiß da jemand zufällig Rat?


Ist unter 1 oder 2 auch nichts?


----------



## DOcean (27. März 2021)

doch klar, unter jedem Satz sind doch Haken drin oder was meinst du?


----------



## Taxxor (27. März 2021)

Eher, ob mit den anderen configs auch kein Overlay angezeigt wird^^

RTSS selbst kannst du ausschließen, also funktionieren andere Clients ohne Probleme?
Overlay deaktivieren und wieder aktivieren(sowohl in CX als auch RTSS) vmtl auch schon gemacht?


----------



## Dudelll (28. März 2021)

Mal eine kleine Frage. 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit einzustellen, dass im Analysis Tab immer direkt die neuste File angezeigt wird, sobald das Logging endet?


----------



## PCGH_Dave (28. März 2021)

Man kann die einzelnen Runs nach Datum/Zeit sortieren


----------



## Dudelll (28. März 2021)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Man kann die einzelnen Runs nach Datum/Zeit sortieren


Hm springt er dann auch automatisch auf den neusten Eintrag wenn ein neuer dazu kommt?  Muss ich gleich mal testen.


----------



## gaussmath (30. März 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Hm springt er dann auch automatisch auf den neusten Eintrag wenn ein neuer dazu kommt? Muss ich gleich mal testen.


Ne, das geht leider nicht. Man kann es allerdings so sortieren, dass der neuste Eintrag immer oben ist. Dann kann man das schnell auswählen. So was wie ein Auto Load wäre glaube ich nicht so vorteilhaft, weil das auch ordentlich Performance kosten kann, je nachdem wie groß die Dateien sind. (Falls ich dich da richtig verstanden habe.)


----------



## Dudelll (30. März 2021)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ne, das geht leider nicht. Man kann es allerdings so sortieren, dass der neuste Eintrag immer oben ist. Dann kann man das schnell auswählen. So was wie ein Auto Load wäre glaube ich nicht so vorteilhaft, weil das auch ordentlich Performance kosten kann, je nachdem wie groß die Dateien sind. (Falls ich dich da richtig verstanden habe.)


Ok schade. Ist zwar nur ein "kleines" Problem, aber raus-tabben ist einfach ein bischen nervig wenn man nicht in der nativen Auslösung bencht, deswegen wäre ein "Auto Load" zumindest für mich recht angenehm^^


----------



## gaussmath (30. März 2021)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Ok schade. Ist zwar nur ein "kleines" Problem, aber raus-tabben ist einfach ein bischen nervig wenn man nicht in der nativen Auslösung bencht, deswegen wäre ein "Auto Load" zumindest für mich recht angenehm^^


Was du allerdings bequem nutzen kannst, ist die Runhistory auf dem Overlay. Die zeigt dir immer die Ergebnisse der letzten n Runs an. Bequemer geht's fast nicht. ^^


----------



## Dudelll (30. März 2021)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Was du allerdings bequem nutzen kannst, ist die Runhistory auf dem Overlay. Die zeigt dir immer die Ergebnisse der letzten n Runs an. Bequemer geht's fast nicht. ^^


Dann muss ich mir ja aber riva Tuner installieren :p

Aber schau ich mir mal an, danke für den Tip.


----------



## DOcean (30. März 2021)

Taxxor schrieb:


> Eher, ob mit den anderen configs auch kein Overlay angezeigt wird^^
> 
> RTSS selbst kannst du ausschließen, also funktionieren andere Clients ohne Probleme?
> Overlay deaktivieren und wieder aktivieren(sowohl in CX als auch RTSS) vmtl auch schon gemacht?


ein komplettes deinstallieren vom RTTS (und Afterburner) MIT löschen der Einstellungen hat geholfen...


----------



## Taxxor (1. April 2021)

DOcean schrieb:


> ein komplettes deinstallieren vom RTTS (und Afterburner) MIT löschen der Einstellungen hat geholfen...


Würde mich jetzt trotzdem noch interessieren, ob RTSS komplett nicht ging oder nur nicht mehr mit CX ^^


----------



## DOcean (3. April 2021)

Taxxor schrieb:


> RTSS komplett nicht ging


das war der entscheidende Hinweis (bzw. dem war so), daher keine Schuld bei euch, tut mir leid für den Wirbel


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. April 2021)

Ich hatte es nun schon mehrfach in den vergangenen Tagen, dass das Tool den "Fokus verliert" und eine Messreihe nur halb durchgeht. Das Perfide ist, dass das Overlay noch funktioniert und während der 20 Sekunden auch ausgeblendet wird, aber die Runs nicht in die History kommen und auch nicht gespeichert werden. In Forza war's grad doppelt lästig, da ich da nix sehe. Ist das ein bekanntes Problem, hattet ihr das auch schon? 

MfG
Raff


----------



## gaussmath (7. April 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> aber die Runs nicht in die History kommen


Hui, du denkst dir aber sonderbare neue Fehler aus. Ne, das ist neu...   Also, zumindest für mich.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. April 2021)

Ich habe das Tool gerade mal komplett deinstalliert, eine frische Version 1.6.0.7 von eurer Website geladen und dazu die neueste RTSS-Beta (7.3.2 Beta 1) - hat nicht geholfen. Grmpf, das verbrennt Zeit. Geändert haben sich zwischenzeitlich drei Dinge: neuestes ÜFI für das Mainboard, neue Treiber, evtl. ein Windows-Update. Im März hatte ich das Problem jedenfalls noch nicht.

MfG
Raff


----------



## gaussmath (7. April 2021)

Wie ist das bei dir eingestellt? Speicherst du jeden Run einzeln als Datei ab, oder hast du die Option "Save aggregated result only" aktiviert? Bei welchem Spiel taucht das häufiger auf? Ist das reproduzierbar?

Und was ist genau mit Fokus verlieren gemeint? Erkennt CX dann den Prozess nicht mehr? Dann muss sich der Status ja auf "Detecting processes" ändern?! Taucht das mit AMD und Nvidia Grafikkarten auf?


----------



## Gurdi (7. April 2021)

Das Problem hatte ich auch schon mal sporadisch.


----------



## gaussmath (8. April 2021)

Ok, dann wäre es hilfreich, mehr Infos zu bekommen, wo und wie das aufgetaucht ist.


----------



## Gurdi (8. April 2021)

Ich schau mal ob ich da noch broken benches im Archiv habe.


----------



## Gurdi (8. April 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich schau mal ob ich da noch broken benches im Archiv habe.


Hab leider alle gelöscht immer. Ich mach die Tage aber nochmal runs, unter anderem auch Forza. 

3Runs Forza liefen jetzt schon mal einwandfrei.
QHD Ambleside



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (9. April 2021)

Also tauchen diese Probleme im Grunde nur bei Forza auf? Ich bräuchte mehr Input, um das angehen zu können. @PCGH_Raff @Gurdi


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. April 2021)

Moin!

Ich hatte das auch einmal beim SubD11-Test, mit dem ich alle Jubeljahre die Tessellationsleistung von GPUs prüfe. In beiden Fällen konnte ich das Gekasper lösen, indem ich zuerst die Programme startete und dann erst CX. Im Tool habe ich dann explizit den Prozess angeklickt ("XXX selected"), dann konnte ich's durchtesten. Ich habe so ein Gefühl, dass das Problem irgendwie mit dem Bildschirmmodus zusammenhängt.

MfG
Raff


----------



## Gurdi (9. April 2021)

Ich hab leider nie drauf geachtet, es ist mir mit der aktuellen Version aber auch nicht mehr passiert glaube ich.


----------



## gaussmath (25. April 2021)

@PCGH_Raff, @PCGH_Dave, @PCGH_Phil

Guten Morgen die Herren Redakteure,

nach einer kleinen Pause habe ich die (Weiter-)Entwicklung wieder aufgenommen. Als erste Maßnahme nach der Schaffenspause habe ich die neuste PresentMon Version v1.7.0 in CX integriert. Es wurden einige Dinge umgestellt und ein paar Bugs gefixt, siehe hier.

Falls ihr Lust und Zeit zum Testen habt, bitteschön: https://archive.capframex.com/ (Build # 6)


----------



## Gurdi (25. April 2021)

Bei Cyberbug hängt sich bei mir gelegentlich die Fps anzeige auf vom Overlay und zeigt dann Null an.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (25. April 2021)

@gaussmath: Prima! Gutes Timing, denn ich werde in den kommenden Wochen den GPU-Leistungsindex 2021 v1.1 auflegen (alles inkl. SAM/rBAR plus kleinere Adjustierungen) und auch noch den von langer Hand geplanten RT-Index 2021 eintüten. Gerne gebe ich in den kommenden Tagen Feedback, wäre aber gleichermaßen froh, wenn da schnell alles wie erwartet liefe. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Dave (25. April 2021)

Ich muss aus Gründen der Kontinuität noch mit der "alten" Version weiter machen, sattle dann aber gerne auch um.


----------



## gaussmath (26. April 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Bei Cyberbug hängt sich bei mir gelegentlich die Fps anzeige auf vom Overlay und zeigt dann Null an.


Bezieht sich das auf die Beta?


----------



## Gurdi (26. April 2021)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Bezieht sich das auf die Beta?


Nein die Version davor, ich teste die Beta mal die Tage am Main und am Dock.


----------



## Taxxor (26. April 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Bei Cyberbug hängt sich bei mir gelegentlich die Fps anzeige auf vom Overlay und zeigt dann Null an.


Hast du den Capture Status auch im Overlay drin? Was zeigt der denn in der Zeit an, wo die FPS 0 sind?


----------



## Gurdi (26. April 2021)

Taxxor schrieb:


> Hast du den Capture Status auch im Overlay drin? Was zeigt der denn in der Zeit an, wo die FPS 0 sind?


Prüfe ich mal.


----------



## Taxxor (2. Mai 2021)

@PCGH_Raff @PCGH_Dave

Wenn ihr eure Kommentare für die Records direkt über die Comment Zelle eintragt, könntet ihr auf einen Bug stoßen, den ich gestern gefunden habe.
Der führt dazu, dass die Kommentare zwar angezeigt, aber nicht wirklich gespeichert werden und somit beim nächsten Start von CX wieder weg sind.

Das kam mit der 1.6.0 rein, als wir für den DarkMode die Datagrids etwas angepasst haben.
Vorher musste man zweimal klicken. Einmal um die Komentar-Zelle und damit auch die ganze Zeile auszuwählen und ein weiteres Mal um die EditBox für die Comments aufzurufen(wenn man nach dem ersten Klick nicht direkt lostippt, was auch geht).

Seit der 1.6.0 kommt man aber auch mit einem einzigen Klick in diese Box, wenn man direkt in den Bereich klickt, wo die Box dann erscheint. Dadurch wird aber die Zeile und damit der gewünschte Record nicht mehr ausgewählt und somit auch der Kommentar nicht an der richtigen Stelle gespeichert.



Wenn ihr diese Funktion nutzt und keine weitere Beta wollt, achtet bitte darauf, dass die entsprechenden Zeilen auch wirklich ausgewählt sind, bevor ihr euren Kommentar eintragt.


Ansonsten behebt diese Version das Problem, indem nun in jedem Fall die dazugehörige Zeile ausgewählt wird.


			https://cxblobs.blob.core.windows.net/builds/release/1.6.1/30/c1a36bf8652007a6b9860fca4d035c86175ca75e_installer.zip
		


Zusätzlich wurde noch ein Bug behoben, bei dem das Overlay angezeigt wird( sich aber nicht aktualisiert) wenn man Auto-Disable aktiv hat aber das Overlay bei Aufnahmestart schon manuell deaktiviert war.


----------



## Gurdi (2. Mai 2021)

Taxxor schrieb:


> Zusätzlich wurde noch ein Bug behoben, bei dem das Overlay angezeigt wird( sich aber nicht aktualisiert) wenn man Auto-Disable aktiv hat aber das Overlay bei Aufnahmestart schon manuell deaktiviert war.


Das hatte ich auch einige mal. Super das Ihr das gefixt habt.


----------



## Gurdi (2. Mai 2021)

Ahh jetzt hab ich es mal auf nen Screen gekriegt, manchmal kriegt das Tool die Anwendungen nicht rein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taxxor (2. Mai 2021)

Ja das kann schon mal passieren, sollte aber idR mit dem Rescan Button behebbar sein


----------



## gaussmath (2. Mai 2021)

@Gurdi verwende mal bitte die allerneuste Version von unserem Build-Archiv. Ich habe die Filterung für die Prozesserkennung ein wenig verbessert. Vielleicht bringt das ja schon Abhilfe.

https://archive.capframex.com/ (Build #30)


----------



## Gurdi (2. Mai 2021)

Ok ich update heute mal alle Systeme. Ich hatte eine Testreihe bis Freitag laufen, da wollte ich nicht umstellen.


----------



## rschwaag (6. Mai 2021)

Moin zusammen,
habe mir mal den ganzen Thread angeschaut. Cooles Tool mit sehr viel Arbeit dahinter. Kurze Frage: Wenn es kostenfrei ist, wieso entwickelt ihr das? Was ist das Ziel auf dauer? Oder ist das einfach euer Hobby? Grüße Raphael


----------



## gaussmath (6. Mai 2021)

rschwaag schrieb:


> Oder ist das einfach euer Hobby?


Im Großen und Ganzen, ja. Es ist ein Hobby und nebenbei fallen Dinge ab wie, dass man nützliche Dinge lernt und Kontakt zu interessanten Leuten bekommt.


----------



## gaussmath (6. Mai 2021)

@Taxxor hat übrigens vorgeschlagen, dass wir eine kurzfristige Bugfixversion raushauen. Ich denke, wir machen das dann am WE.


----------



## Taxxor (6. Mai 2021)

Vorab, es ist nichts wirklich kritisches dabei, aber wir bekommen schon seit mehreren Wochen regelmäßig Crashlogs zugesendet von immer der gleichem Person mit immer wieder dem gleichen Fehler:
Manuelles Umbenennen von Dateien im Ordner, während CX offen ist und diesen Ordner observiert, kann zum Absturz führen, wenn der Ordner sich auf einem Netzlaufwerk befindet.

Das ist bereits behoben, aber da der werte Herr sich nirgends bei uns meldet sondern einfach immer wieder mehrmals am Tag versucht, seine Dateien umzubenennen, jedesmal nen crash dafür kassiert und den log davon jedesmal losschickt, können wir ihm schlecht die gefixte Version zukommen lassen und die Übersicht in der Datenbank leidet unter den ganzen gleichen logs^^


----------



## Schinkennudel (7. Mai 2021)

Ich hab nen Bug gefunden, dachte erst, ich bin einfach nur dumm, konnte ihn aber letztendlich reproduzieren.
Version ist die 1.6.0 
Der Bug: Die Benchmarks werden nicht gespeichert.
Wie bekommt man den? Man muss CapFrameX versuchen zu starten, obwohl es schon an ist.
Es kommt eine Fehlermeldung, dass es ja schon läuft. Overlay, Audio, wenn der Bench startet, ect. läuft alles noch einwandfrei, aber gespeichert wird nix mehr. 
Workaround: CapFrameX neustarten
Erwartetes Verhalten: Das Programm wird wieder angezeigt (gleiches Verhalten wie Systemtray -> Rechtsklick -> show Main Window (falls das überhaupt geht)) oder die Fehlermeldung kommt, aber die Benches sollten trotzdem noch gehen.

Den Bug mit den vergessenen Kommentaren hatte ich auch, aber der ist ja schon bekannt


----------



## DOcean (7. Mai 2021)

eigentlich sollte beim 2. Start eine Box kommen mit einer Meldung, so sehe ich das gerade im Code...

btw. Ich mach das meist mit einer Mutex -> https://odetocode.com/blogs/scott/archive/2004/08/20/the-misunderstood-mutex.aspx (d.h. nicht das euer Ansatz schlechter ist)


----------



## gaussmath (7. Mai 2021)

DOcean schrieb:


> eigentlich sollte beim 2. Start eine Box kommen mit einer Meldung, so sehe ich das gerade im Code...


Es kann ja bis dahin noch was passieren, was den Fehler verursacht. Ich muss das nachher erstmal reproduzieren.


----------



## Taxxor (7. Mai 2021)

Schinkennudel schrieb:


> Es kommt eine Fehlermeldung, dass es ja schon läuft. Overlay, Audio, wenn der Bench startet, ect. läuft alles noch einwandfrei, aber gespeichert wird nix mehr.
> Workaround: CapFrameX neustarten





DOcean schrieb:


> eigentlich sollte beim 2. Start eine Box kommen mit einer Meldung, so sehe ich das gerade im Code...


Konnte es auch nachstellen, die Box mit der Meldung kommt und solange sie noch da ist, funktionieren die Aufnahmen auch weiterhin.
Erst wenn man die Box wegklickt, gehts nicht mehr.

Es hat definitiv mit PresentMon zu tun, denn der Rescan Button hilft auch, man muss CX nicht komplett neustarten.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du schon ein Spiel offen hattest, als du das nachgestellt hast?
Denn wenn man CX ein zweites Mal startet, die Meldung wegklickt, und dann erst ein Spiel startet, erscheint es nicht in der Liste. Das zeigt, dass PresentMon nicht arbeitet.
Wenn schon vorher ein Spiel offen war, verschwindet es daher aber auch nicht(deshalb wird auch nichts gespeichert, es ist eigentlich gar nichts da).

Wir starten beim Öffnen von CX auch den PresentMon Prozess und killen ihn beim Beenden von CX.
Es scheint, dass nach dem Wegklicken der Meldung das gleiche passiert, wie wenn man CX regulär schließt, denn im Grunde ist es eine zweite Instanz, die mit dem Wegklicken der Meldung beendet wird, PresentMon wird also auch beendet.
Da die erste Instanz ja schon lange offen ist, kommt von keiner Seite der Befehl, PresentMon wieder zu starten(was man durch den Rescan Button manuell machen kann)


----------



## Schinkennudel (7. Mai 2021)

Taxxor schrieb:


> Konnte es auch nachstellen, die Box mit der Meldung kommt und solange sie noch da ist, funktionieren die Aufnahmen auch weiterhin.
> Erst wenn man die Box wegklickt, gehts nicht mehr.
> 
> Es hat definitiv mit PresentMon zu tun, denn der Rescan Button hilft auch, man muss CX nicht komplett neustarten.


Mit offener Fehlermeldung hab ichs nicht probiert, hab die weggeklickt und hatte dann den Bug.
Mit dem Rescan Button hab ichs auch nicht probiert, ich war einfach nur froh, dass ich den Bug reproduzieren konnte, musste ja langsam mal ins Bett  
Dann werde ich das nächste mal den Rescan versuchen, sobald ich wieder ausversehen auf das Icon in meiner Taskbar klicke (nur eine Frage der Zeit ).

Ah und ja, Spiel war schon offen und wurde auch in der Liste angezeigt. Das Overlay hat ja auch noch funktioniert. Beim Starten ging ja sogar noch der Audiohinweis und im Overlay wurde angezeigt, es würde Benchen.

Ich hab echt angefangen den Glauben an meine Restintelligenz zu verlieren.


----------



## Taxxor (7. Mai 2021)

Schinkennudel schrieb:


> Ah und ja, Spiel war schon offen und wurde auch in der Liste angezeigt. Das Overlay hat ja auch noch funktioniert. Beim Starten ging ja sogar noch der Audiohinweis und im Overlay wurde angezeigt, es würde Benchen.


Ja, Overlay und Sensorservice werden auch konstant abgefragt und daher auch direkt wieder gestartet(man sieht auch, dass das Overlay kurz verschwindet), PresentMon als Prozess selbst aber nicht. Somit ist die Prozessliste einfach eingefroren und die Bedingung zum Aufnahmestart ist nur, dass dort was drin steht^^
Dass keine Daten aufgenommen wurden, fällt dann erst beim Speichern der Datei auf, das solltest du auch im Capture Log in der Infobox sehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Problem ist in der 1.6.1 dann aber auch behoben.

Btw. wenn ich mich recht erinnere, müsste die Meldung bei doppeltem App Start schon seit mindestens eineinhalb Jahr drin sein. Interessant, dass du der erste bist, der von diesem Bug berichtet^^


----------



## gaussmath (9. Mai 2021)

Wie angekündigt, haben wir soeben die v1.6.1 released. Die Version beinhaltet eher kleinere Verbesserungen und Bugfixes. Falls man diverse Probleme hat, einfach einen Blick in den Changelog riskieren. Redakteure sollten diese Version verwenden, weil die PresentMon Version nun aktuell ist und die Prozessdetektion verbessert wurde.

Download: https://www.capframex.com/download




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkearth27 (9. Mai 2021)

Ich mag die "New features"  
Was so ein einfacher Befehl doch ausmachen kann


----------



## gaussmath (9. Mai 2021)

Genau genommen sinds 2 Befehle...  

Danke nochmal für deine Hilfe.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (12. Mai 2021)

Ich habe mal wieder so einen komischen Bug gefunden ^^

Meinen 10900F habe ich per BCLK übertaktet, der Allcore-Takt liegt bei ~4.833 MHz. CX zeigt mir im Overlay aber nur 4.713 MHz an. Erkennt CX kein BCLK-OC bzw. liest nur über den CPU-Multiplikator aus?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (12. Mai 2021)

Das kann der Afterburner auch nicht. Vermutlich wird einfach von ~100 ausgegangen, ohne Check. HWInfo kann es, auch als RTSS-Plug. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## gaussmath (12. Mai 2021)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Meinen 10900F habe ich per BCLK übertaktet, der Allcore-Takt liegt bei ~4.833 MHz. CX zeigt mir im Overlay aber nur 4.713 MHz an. Erkennt CX kein BCLK-OC bzw. liest nur über den CPU-Multiplikator aus?


Ist konstant 100, soweit ich weiß, kann man aber ändern.


----------



## Taxxor (12. Mai 2021)

Das würde aber doch bedeuten, dass auch 4713MHz nicht sein könnten, wenn immer von einem BCLK von 100 ausgegangen wird. Also dass es leicht mehr oder weniger als 100 sind, wird ja anscheinend erkannt, warum sollten dann z.B. 102 nicht erkannt werden?


----------



## gaussmath (12. Mai 2021)

Taxxor schrieb:


> Das würde aber doch bedeuten, dass auch 4713MHz nicht sein könnten, wenn immer von einem BCLK von 100 ausgegangen wird. Also dass es leicht mehr oder weniger als 100 sind, wird ja anscheinend erkannt, warum sollten dann z.B. 102 nicht erkannt werden?


Ne, ist auch nicht so, habe das heute mal überprüft.


----------



## KaterTom (13. Mai 2021)

Ich habe gerade auf eurem Twitter Account gesehen, dass mit dem 1.6.2 beta die Anzeige der GPU Limits zurückgekehrt ist. Hat mich sehr gefreut und habe das gleich ausprobiert mit dem Port Royal Benchmark.
Leider wird der entsprechende Graph im Diagramm auf der Analysis Seite nicht angezeigt, obwohl er unter "Additional Graphs" aktiviert ist. Im Benchmark stand das GPU Powerlimit im OSD permanent auf 1. Das habe ich per Afterburner extra so provoziert.

P.S. Ausserdem können mit der 1.6.2 ältere Captures nicht mehr geladen werden, die mit 1.6.1. noch gingen.


----------



## gaussmath (13. Mai 2021)

@KaterTom Kannst du mal bitte den entsprechenden Datensatz in die Cloud laden und verlinken bitte.



KaterTom schrieb:


> P.S. Ausserdem können mit der 1.6.2 ältere Captures nicht mehr geladen werden, die mit 1.6.1. noch gingen.


Bitte alles mal hochalden als Gesamtupload. Und schicke mir bitte die Log-Files.


----------



## KaterTom (13. Mai 2021)

Hier bitte.


----------



## gaussmath (13. Mai 2021)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Hier bitte.


Gut danke, ist reproduzierbar.


----------



## KaterTom (13. Mai 2021)

Sammelupload der 161 mit allen Records. Und noch die beiden Logs. Die Endung in .7z umbenennen.


----------



## Taxxor (13. Mai 2021)

@KaterTom Ich kann mir denken was das Problem ist. Sind das zufällig alles Aufnahmen von einer CX Version die die Power Limits auch noch drin hatte?
Denn in der neuen Version werden die mit "0.0" und "1.0" gespeichert, früher war das "false" und "true" und das Programm sucht jetzt nach Zahlen.
Dass sie mit der 1.6.1 noch gehen, liegt dann daran dass die Power Limits hier erst gar nicht abgefragt werden^^


----------



## KaterTom (13. Mai 2021)

Taxxor schrieb:


> Ich kann mir denken was das Problem ist. Sind das zufällig alles Aufnahmen von einer CX Version die die Power Limits auch noch drin hatte?


Ja genau! Ich denke, du hast die Ursache gefunden!


----------



## Taxxor (13. Mai 2021)

@KaterTom Lade mal eine von den Dateien, die in der 1.6.2 nicht gehen hier richtig als json hoch und nicht über die cloud.

Denn ich kann mit der 1.6.2 alle Dateien lesen die du hochgeladen hast, da muss in der ursprünglichen Datei irgendwas anderes drin stehen.


----------



## KaterTom (13. Mai 2021)

Hier die .json, habe sie in .txt umbenannt, damit ich sie hochladen kann.
P.S. Ich kann meine eigene Cloud Sammlung auch in der 1.6.2 nach dem herunterladen ansehen.


----------



## gaussmath (13. Mai 2021)

@KaterTom Alles gefixt. Teste mal bitte Build #17.





__





						CapframeX Archive
					





					archive.capframex.com


----------



## KaterTom (13. Mai 2021)

Gerade gesehen, dass ihr fleißig am hochladen seid. Build 17 funktioniert alles wie es soll, auch alle älteren Captures kann ich wieder laden!


----------



## gaussmath (13. Mai 2021)

Da die Beta nun schön stabil läuft, kann ich ein wenig Werbung dafür machen. Wir haben ein paar interessante Features integriert.

Experimenteller Alder Lake Support. Das wird natürlich erst Ende des Jahres interessant.
In der Statusleiste unten (siehe CX Screenshot) wird nun anzeigt, ob _Above 4G Decoding_ und _Large Memory _aktiv ist. Das sind notwendige Bedingungen für Resizable Bar. 
Performance Limits für Nvidia Grafikkarten sind zurück. Das betrifft Power, Thermal und Voltage Limits.
Download: https://github.com/CXWorld/CapFrameX/releases/tag/v1.6.2beta




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (14. Mai 2021)

@PCGH_Raff @PCGH_Dave @PCGH_Phil

Es gab eine weitere Überarbeitung der Beta. Eine Statusanzeige für den Windows Game Mode und HAGS ist hinzugekommen.

ResBar wird noch smarter detektiert. Es gibt eine Unterscheidung zwischen Hardware und Software Support. Das hat den Grund, dass man auf einem System mit einer 5700 XT beispielsweise hardwareseitig alles aktivieren kann, aber die Karte unterstützt es dennoch nicht. Large Memory wird vom Gerätemanager angezeigt, aber treiberseitig bleibt die Küche kalt. Daher wird über die Vulkan API der sichtbare Speicher abgefragt. Damit ResBar ordenungsgemäßg funktioniert, müssen beide Flags grün sein, siehe angehängte Grafik. Die HAGS Abfrage funktioniert erstmal nur für Nvidida. Der Support für AMD folgt später.

Download: https://github.com/CXWorld/CapFrameX/releases/tag/v1.6.2beta



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (19. Mai 2021)

@gaussmath
@Taxxor 
Alarmstufe Rot, CX mag nimmer. Ich habe das Tool jetzt schon vier mal neu installiert und auch die Portable-Version getestet, aber ich habe immer das gleiche Problem: Das Hauptfenster öffnet sich einfach nicht. Das Tool läuft, das sehe ich an der Taskleiste, als auch am Symbol, aber das Fenster öffnet sich nicht. Wenn ich per ALT + TAB nachschaue, sehe ich ein weißes CX-Fenster. Auch ältere Versionen, die vorher funktioniert haben, wollen jetzt nicht mehr. Habe es schon mehrfach über Windows-Apps gelöscht, neu gestartet, auch mal als Admin installiert und gestartet und auch den Dokumente-Ordner vollständig entfernt. Ändert nichts. Was ist da kaputt?


----------



## PCGH_Dave (19. Mai 2021)

Anbei noch zwei Screens, wie das ausschaut.


----------



## gaussmath (19. Mai 2021)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Alarmstufe Rot, CX mag nimmer.


Du hast vielleicht die verbuggte Version 1.6.1 frisch irgendwo installiert? Dann nimm die 1.6.2. ^^ Wir haben die v1.6.1 nur eine Woche leben lassen.









						CapFrameX - Downloads
					

Download CapframeX Frametime Capture Software for free




					www.capframex.com
				




Wenn das auch nichts nützt, dann einfach mal unter MyDocuments\CapFrameX alles, außer die Ordner "Captures" und "Screenshots" löschen.  Und schick mir bitte vorher noch die Logs zu.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (19. Mai 2021)

Crap, v1.6.1.x ist auf der kommenden Heft-DVD und wurde von mir für den gesamten RT-Index verwendet (IIRC).   Sah aber alles normal aus und Daves Problem (auch mit 1.6.2.x) kann hier niemand nachstellen.

MfG
Raff


----------



## Taxxor (19. Mai 2021)

@PCGH_Raff Von der reinen Capture und Analyse Funktionalität her gab es auch kein Problem mit der 1.6.1, nur funktioniert die Process Liste nicht auf Systemen, auf denen CX noch nicht installiert war, da der "Resources" Ordner, in dem die eigene Liste gespeichert wird, nicht beim Start erstellt wird.
Dadurch hat man zwar alle Spielenamen und ignorierten Prozesse, die unsere Default Liste mit sich bringt, kann aber selbst keine neuen Sachen hinzufügen bzw diese sind nur temporär bis man CX schließt.

Abhilfe schafft in dem Fall nur das manuelle Erstellen des Ordners, dann funktioniert es auch wieder. Oder eben die Installation der 1.6.2(auf deren Existenz einen das Tool ja in der Statusleiste auch direkt hinweisen wird^^).

Gibt es überhaupt noch so viele, die Freeware Tools von einer Heft-DVD aus installieren, anstatt die neusten Versionen direkt runterzuladen?


----------



## PCGH_Dave (19. Mai 2021)

Ich bin zwischenzeitlich zur bösen Konkurrenz OCAT gegangen, weil ich ja mit irgendwas benchen muss. Logs gibt es keine mehr, ich habe alles platt gemacht. Ich kann aber gern noch mal versuchen, es zu installieren und schauen, ob da irgendwo irgendwas gespeichert wird wenn es "offen" ist.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (19. Mai 2021)

Büdde. 1.6.2 installiert, offenes, nicht sichtbares Fenster und dann über die Taskleiste wieder geschlossen. Habs in .txt umbenennen müssen, um es hier hochzuladen.


----------



## gaussmath (19. Mai 2021)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Ich bin zwischenzeitlich zur bösen Konkurrenz OCAT gegangen, weil ich ja mit irgendwas benchen muss.


So geht's ja nun nicht.  

Versuche mal bitte folgendes. Lösche mal alles unter C:\Users\"DeinUserName"\AppData\Local\CapFrameX. Installiere zusätztlich .NET Core 5.0 (.NET Runtime 5.0.6 Windows x64).

@PCGH_Dave Hast du die GPU-Beschleinigung deaktiviert? Sonst ändere das manuell in der AppSettings Datei. Und schau mal bitte in den Eventviewer, ob da was Interessantes drin steht.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (19. Mai 2021)

Also erstmal, Daten gelöscht und dieses Net-Ding installiert, das brachte schon mal keine Änderung. Ansonsten sollte CX komplett auf Standard stehen (nach Install), weil ich sämtliche Configs etc. ja auch davor gelöscht habe. Ich check gleich mal die Settings-Datei, nach der nächsten Benchsession mit meiner "Lieblings-App".


----------



## PCGH_Dave (19. Mai 2021)

Und Update, die GPU-Beschle*u*nigung war aus, habe sie mal aktiviert, brachte keine Änderung. Wenn ich CX starte, dann sagt Windows das:


----------



## gaussmath (19. Mai 2021)

@PCGH_Dave Du bekommst gleich mal ne Testversion, ohne die neue Detektion von ResBar usw. Hold on...

Edit: https://archive.capframex.com/ (Build #5)


----------



## gaussmath (20. Mai 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Crap, v1.6.1.x ist auf der kommenden Heft-DVD und wurde von mir für den gesamten RT-Index verwendet (IIRC).  Sah aber alles normal aus und Daves Problem (auch mit 1.6.2.x) kann hier niemand nachstellen.


Der Fehler ist jetzt auch nicht sooo kritisch. Wenn vorher eine Version installiert war, dann ist es kein Problem. Im Falle von frischen Installationen kommt es zu dem besagten Fehler, aber die Leute bekommen ja direkt den Hinweis, dass eine neue Version zur Verfügung steht.

@PCGH_Dave Auch die Testversion von gestern dürfte das Problem nicht lösen. Wir gehen mittlerweile davon aus, dass ein Framework-Problem speziell auf deinem System besteht. Den Fehler hat sonst keiner gemeldet bisher. Hast du irgendwelche Windows-Updates gemacht?

Installiere bitte auch mal das .NET Framework 4.8 (Runtime).

Wenn das alles nichts nützt, musst du dein System frisch aufsetzen. Ich denke, es ist ein Windows-/Framework-Problem.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (20. Mai 2021)

Warum muss ich eigentlich immer so komische Bugs haben?   
Updates von Windows kommen drauf, die Leser beschweren sich meist, wenn wir mit einer veralteten Version benchen


----------



## gaussmath (20. Mai 2021)

Hab noch ne Idee, Dave. Installiere mal das neuste Microsoft Visual C++ Redistributable Package (x64: vc_redist.x64.exe).


----------



## PCGH_Dave (20. Mai 2021)

Ich gönne der Kiste gleich einfach mal die "All in One Runtimes", vllt. klappt es ja danach wieder.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (20. Mai 2021)

Keine Chance ^^ Ich habe da jetzt auch keine Zeit mehr für, es stehen drei Spiele auf dem Plan und die Benchmarks machen sich nicht von selbst.


----------



## Darkearth27 (20. Mai 2021)

Script schreiben mit automatischem Ablauf 

Aber schon seltsam der Fehler. Wenn du mit dem benchen fertig bist und auf Fehlersuche gehst würde mich mal interessieren was es denn war.


----------



## gaussmath (20. Mai 2021)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Keine Chance ^^


Neu installieren ist hier das einzige Mittel, was mir da noch einfällt, gerade ja auch, weil ältere Versionen nicht gehen und sonst keiner den Fehler meldet.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (20. Mai 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Script schreiben mit automatischem Ablauf


"Praktischerweise" kann bei unserer aufwendigen Art zu benchen so viel schiefgehen, dass das niemals ein Automat machen kann.  

MfG
Raff


----------



## gaussmath (20. Mai 2021)

Es gibt ja sehr bekannte Reviewer, ohne konkrete Namen zu nennen, welche komplett automatisieren. Die Ergebnissse sind teils Kuddelmuddel, aber es stört sich keiner dran, so scheint es mir. @PCGH_Raff, ich weiß gar nicht, warum ihr euch so einen Stress macht.


----------



## alm0st (22. Mai 2021)

Ich hab folgendes Problem: in HWInfo habe ich den Temp Sensor von meine Aquaero aktiv für die Wassertemperatur. Sensor wird bei aktivem Overlay oben Links angezeigt aber ich kann ihn nicht der Software finden und ändern.
In der Übersicht der Sensoren erscheint er auch nicht


----------



## KaterTom (22. Mai 2021)

Die Anzeige deines Temperatur Sensors wird vom RTSS bereit gestellt. CX hat damit gar nichts zu tun.
Du kannst diese Anzeige also nur in hwinfo modifizieren.


----------



## gaussmath (22. Mai 2021)

RTSS funktioniert wie ein Server, sagt ja bereits der Name. Die Software nimmt Draw Befehle von anderen Apps (Clients) entgegen und rendert diese. Dabei werden bestimmte Clients höher priorisiert und die Daten werden clientweise gruppiert. CapFrameX hat leider die geringste Prio, was schade ist, weil HWiNFO Daten über den CX Daten darzustellen eher nicht so sinnvoll ist. Aber der Chef (Unwinder) will es so, da kann man nichts machen.


----------



## alm0st (22. Mai 2021)

Danke euch. Hab nun über RTSS die Position für den Sensor angepasst


----------



## Taxxor (22. Mai 2021)

gaussmath schrieb:


> CapFrameX hat leider die geringste Prio, was schade ist, weil HWiNFO Daten über den CX Daten darzustellen eher nicht so sinnvoll ist.


Ist ja mit dem neuen OverlayEditor kein Problem mehr, man kann sich ja die HWInfo Sachen einfach nach unten ziehen sodass CX drüber ist


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Juni 2021)

Moin!

Da mein Testsystem nach dem jüngsten Akkord gerade "seine Tage" hat und ich (bisher ohne Lösung) auf Fehlersuche bin, habe ich in eurem Archiv geguckt - und eine v1.6.3 gefunden. Was kann die (besser)? Läuft jedenfalls (Build vom 3.6.). 

Jetzt wär's noch cool, wenn es der Rest des Systems auch täte. Die Symptome sehen aus, als würd's die fesche PCI-E-4-SSD langsam reißen ...

MfG
Raff


----------



## Ion (5. Juni 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Die Symptome sehen aus, als würd's die fesche PCI-E-4-SSD langsam reißen ...


Ich hätte mal ähnliche Probleme, da war es dann "nur" die Temperatur der M2, wenn die zu heiß werden, werden sie schnell instabil. Wie ist die gekühlt? Eigener Kühler oder direkt vom Board? Letzteres kühlt meine ich besser.


----------



## Taxxor (5. Juni 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Was kann die (besser)?


Noch nicht viel^^

Der aktuell ausgewählte Ordner wird jetzt immer oben in der Suchleiste über der Record Liste angezeigt und die Hardwareinfo wird beim manuellen Aggregieren von Records jetzt nicht mehr vom System ausgelesen, sondern aus dem ersten Record genommen, denn man in die Liste eingefügt hat.
Nützlich, wenn man mal nachträglich was aggregieren will, was nicht am eigenen Rechner mit der aktuell verbauten HW aufgenommen wurde


----------



## Cleriker (5. Juni 2021)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Es gibt ja sehr bekannte Reviewer, ohne konkrete Namen zu nennen, welche komplett automatisieren. Die Ergebnissse sind teils Kuddelmuddel, aber es stört sich keiner dran, so scheint es mir. @PCGH_Raff, ich weiß gar nicht, warum ihr euch so einen Stress macht.


Weil sie Anstand haben und was vernünftiges abliefern wolen natürlich! 

Keine Sorge, ich weiß dass du es spaßeshalber gefragt hast Gauss.

@PCGH_Raff 
Wie warm wird die SSD denn? Ich hatte hier mal eine 980 pro 2TB die exakt ab 48°C heftig die Bandbreite reduzierte und einmal sogar einen Absturz hingelegt hat. Deshalb bin ich auch wieder bei WD gelandet. Allerdings hat mich das Thema nicht ganz ruhig gelassen und ich habe zwei weitere PCie4 SSDs getestet. Eine Crucial, eine Gigabyte und eine Corsair. Alles welche die in Systemen für meine Bekannten gewandert sind. Alle reagieren empfindlich auf Temperaturen. Am einfachsten ist das zu testen, indem man den Kühlkörper weg lässt. Dann merkt man es schnell. Die PCIe3 sind da weniger empfindlich.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (7. Juni 2021)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Aber schon seltsam der Fehler. Wenn du mit dem benchen fertig bist und auf Fehlersuche gehst würde mich mal interessieren was es denn war.


Das werden wir wohl nie herausfinden, ich habe Windows inzwischen komplett platt gemacht und alles neu installiert, CX funzt jetzt natürlich wieder, Vorteil für alle CPU-Benchmarks (frisches Windows ist immer gut!)


----------



## Nathenhale (7. Juni 2021)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Die PCIe3 sind da weniger empfindlich.


Sag das mal meine crucial P1 die war da echt eine Diva sobald die auch nur die 80C auf dem Controller gesehen hat, gab es plötzlich ganz besondere Fehler.


----------



## gaussmath (7. Juni 2021)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Das werden wir wohl nie herausfinden, ich habe Windows inzwischen komplett platt gemacht und alles neu installiert, CX funzt jetzt natürlich wieder, Vorteil für alle CPU-Benchmarks (frisches Windows ist immer gut!)


Ab und zu mal neuinstallieren kann tatsächlich nicht schaden. Aber der Fehler war schon echt komisch...


----------



## DOcean (7. Juni 2021)

ich hab gerade das komische Verhalten das das OSD angezeigt wird in Teams (bei einer Videokonferenz) aber kein Prozess erkannt wurde, also doch auch keine Anzeige auftauchen sollte?

Version ist die akt. Beta von der Homepage


----------



## gaussmath (7. Juni 2021)

DOcean schrieb:


> ich hab gerade das komische Verhalten das das OSD angezeigt wird in Teams (bei einer Videokonferenz) aber kein Prozess erkannt wurde, also doch auch keine Anzeige auftauchen sollte?


RTSS Overlay und die Prozesserkennung, welche auf PresentMon basiert, arbeiten völlig unabhängig von einander.


PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Jetzt wär's noch cool, wenn es der Rest des Systems auch täte. Die Symptome sehen aus, als würd's die fesche PCI-E-4-SSD langsam reißen ...


Oha, wird die vielleicht zu heiß?


----------



## DOcean (7. Juni 2021)

ah okay, wieder was gelernt...

Aber sollte nicht trotzdem kein Overlay angezeigt werden, jedenfalls bei den Versionen vorher ist mir das Verhalten so nicht aufgefallen...


----------



## gaussmath (7. Juni 2021)

DOcean schrieb:


> Aber sollte nicht trotzdem kein Overlay angezeigt werden, jedenfalls bei den Versionen vorher ist mir das Verhalten so nicht aufgefallen...


Die müssen ja nur irgendwelche Media-Controls nehmen, die auf D3D (vielleicht reicht sogar D2D) zugreifen und zack, greift die Erkennung vom RTSS.


----------



## DOcean (7. Juni 2021)

Vielleicht wäre das ein Feature für euch? also wenn die Liste leer ist -> keine Daten an den RTSS senden
(optional natürlich  )


----------



## gaussmath (7. Juni 2021)

Dann müssten wir den RTSS deaktivieren. Das gibt immer Trouble mit anderen Apps. Am besten, du machst Profile im RTSS für Apps, die du gesondert verwalten möchtest.


----------



## DOcean (7. Juni 2021)

das mein ich nicht, sondern "nur" das Prozes Liste = leer  das gleiche auslöst wie wenn ich das OSD per Hotkey deaktiviere..
der RTSS kann ja aktiv bleiben, nur halt mir leerem OSD


----------



## Taxxor (7. Juni 2021)

Wenn man keinen Prozess laufen hat, hat man doch idR auch nichts wo der RTSS angezeigt werden könnte.

Wenn das Overlay z.B. in manchen Anwendungen auftaucht, wo man es gar nicht haben will,  hab ich tatsächlich einfach die Anwendungen in RTSS selbst ausgeschlossen, ist die sauberste Lösung.

In Spielen selbst ist es ja gewollt, dass man den Status sehen kann, wenn der Prozess nicht erkannt wurde. Ansonsten würde ich ja immer raustabben müssen, um zu sehen, ob nun kein Prozess erkannt wurde, oder ob RTSS gerade spinnt.


----------



## qu1gon (11. Juni 2021)

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, welche CPU-Temperatur die Richtige ist?... von CapFrameX oder HWiNFO.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taxxor (11. Juni 2021)

Kommt drauf an, was du in CX als Sensor eingestellt hast.
Bei mir stimmt "CPU Package" exakt mit "CPU(Tctl/Tdie)" von HWInfo überein, und "CPU CCD #1" stimmt auch mit "CPU CCD1(Tdie) von Hwinfo überein, wobei es hier schwer zu vergleichen ist da der Wert sich sehr schnell verändert und der Zeitpunkt der Abfrage ja nicht der gleiche ist.

"CPU(Tctl/Tdie)" schwankt hingegen nicht so stark bzw schnell, hier sehe ich immer schön, wenn bei HWInfo 52.6 stehen, zeigt CX im Overlay 53 an, wenn es auf 52.1 fällt, zeigt das Overlay entsprechend auch 52 an.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (12. Juni 2021)

Guter Punkt, wo wir schon bei Temps sind: Gibt's ne Chance, dass ihr bei Martin Malik von HWInfo Infos einholt, um die GDDR6X-Temperaturen zu implementieren?  Speichertemperatur scheint so ein reverse-engineertes Exklusivding zu sein. Aber evtl. geht da was.

MfG
Raff


----------



## qu1gon (12. Juni 2021)

Taxxor schrieb:


> Bei mir stimmt "CPU Package" exakt mit "CPU(Tctl/Tdie)" von HWInfo überein, ..


Danke sehr, jetzt passt es. Schade das es in CapFrameX nicht die Möglichkeit gibt sich noch die RPM vom CPU Lüfter
anzeigen zu lassen. Bei der GPU geht es ja auch.


----------



## Taxxor (12. Juni 2021)

qu1gon schrieb:


> Schade das es in CapFrameX nicht die Möglichkeit gibt sich noch die RPM vom CPU Lüfter
> anzeigen zu lassen. Bei der GPU geht es ja auch.


Weil das bei der GPU auch von der GPU kommt, bei der CPU käme das vom Board und das liefert der OpenHardwareMonitor nicht, und das ganze komplett selbst einzubauen und aktuell zu halten will sich niemand antun^^


----------



## qu1gon (12. Juni 2021)

Taxxor schrieb:


> ...und das ganze komplett selbst einzubauen und aktuell zu halten will sich niemand antun^^


Achso ok, das verstehe ich. Hab das über den HWiNFO mal gemacht / altiviert gehabt, aber sieht erstens nicht
so schön aus und plaziert sich nur oben oder untern glaub... weiß nimmer genau.


----------



## gaussmath (27. Juni 2021)

@PCGH_Raff @PCGH_Dave @PCGH_Phil

Wir haben eine neue Version gelauncht und da @Taxxor sich die Mühe gemacht hat, eine News mit allen Neuerungen zu verfassen, brauche ich auch hier gar nicht so ins Details zu gehen.

Ein Apéritif gefällig? Man kann die Ordnerstruktur links jetzt permanent anpinnen und somit noch effizienter mit unterschiedlichen Aufzeichnungsquellen arbeiten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Juni 2021)

Nice, die habe ich erst vor wenigen Stunden heruntergeladen - Build vom Samstag. Oder hat sich noch was getan? 

MfG
Raff


----------



## gaussmath (27. Juni 2021)

Wenn du den letzten Build genommen hast, müsste das passen. Sonst besser den offiziellen Downloadlink verwenden.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Juni 2021)

Ich sux einfach nochmal - das neue Versiönchen kommt dann auch direkt wieder auf die Benchkiste, nachdem ich da morgen den Schritt-für-Schritt-Kahlschlag gemacht habe. Danke! 

MfG
Raff


----------



## gaussmath (27. Juni 2021)

Apropos Kahlschlag, wir müssen dann auch bald mal Windows 11 testen.


----------



## Taxxor (6. Juli 2021)

@PCGH_Dave Ich hätte noch mal ne Frage zu deinem nicht reproduzierbaren Problem mit CX, was du nun durch eine Windows Neuinstallation behoben hast:
Startest du CX ganz normal oder hast du die "Start minimized" Option an?
Wenn ersteres, glaube  ich nämlich, dass wir den Grund für den Fehler gefunden haben könnten^^



Spoiler: ausführliche Erklärung ^^



Es gab immer mal wieder eine Exception im RTSS Part von CX, wenn man die Anwendung geschlossen hat, das wurde bisher nie weiter beachtet, eben weil es sowieso nur beim Schließen passiert, nur im Visual Studio aufgefallen ist und auch sonst keine Probleme gemacht hat.
Was wir glauben ist, dass diese Exception in extrem seltenen Fällen den Tracker, den wir benutzen um beim Schließen von CX die Fenstergröße und Position zu speichern, stören konnte und er irgendwelche unlogischen Werte geschrieben hat.

Ich konnte deinen Fehlerfall nämlich exakt so nachstellen, wenn ich in der json, die der Tracker schreibt, z.B. die Position des Fensters in horizontaler Richtung auf einen Wert setze, der größer ist, als die Auflösung meines Bildschirms.
Dann startet CX, aber man sieht das Fenster nicht. Es wird auch nichts außerhalb gerendert, sodass man es mit Windows+Pfeiltasten rüberholen könnte, die Vorschau in der Taskleiste zeigt nur ein weißes Fenster, genau dein Fehlerbild.

Wenn ich CX allerdings minimiert starte, dann passiert das nicht, ich kann auf das Tray Icon klicken und das Fenster erscheint an der letztmöglichen Position, in der es auf meinem Monitor noch in vollem Umfang angezeigt werden kann.
Der Fehler tritt also nur auf, wenn die Position nicht stimmt und das Fenster gleichzeitig beim Start direkt auf dem Desktop gerendert werden soll. Beim minimierten Start wird das Fenster aber gerendert, ohne dass es an einer potenziell falschen Position erscheinen soll, vermutlich kann es die Position deshalb auch beim anschließenden Aufrufen korrigieren.

Die Exception haben wir zwar vmtl. behoben, aber sicher, dass das der Grund für falsche Tracker Daten war, können wir nicht sein. Dass die falschen Tracker Daten aber der Grund für deinen Fehler waren, da bin ich mir relativ sicher. Das Fehlerbild ist einfach zu speziell, als dass ich hiermit zufällig das exakt gleiche Bild bekommen könnte.

Deshalb habe ich die Startroutine jetzt so umgestellt, dass sie auch bei einem normalen Start im Hintergrund genauso arbeitet, als würde man CX minimiert starten und anschließend aufrufen.
Damit sieht der Start für den Nutzer im Prinzip genau so aus wie vorher, aber der Fehler passiert so nicht mehr bzw. ist wenn sowas nochmal passiert auf den Umstand begrenzt, dass das Fenster evtl. in einer anderen Größe und an einer anderen Position erscheint, als es beim letzten Schließen war, aber niemals außerhalb des Bildschirms.

Was die Windows Neuinstallation für dich wahrscheinlich getan hat, ist den Ordner AppData/Roaming/CapFrameX zu löschen, dort sind nämlich die jsons vom Tracker gespeichert, die zu löschen behebt das Problem auch und CX erscheint beim nächsten Start in Standard Fenstergröße und Position.
Wir hatten dir ja leider nur AppData/Local/CapFrameX vorgeschlagen, der in neueren Versionen gar nicht mehr verwendet wird. Wir wussten bisher gar nicht, wo der Tracker seine Daten speichert^^


----------



## gaussmath (7. Juli 2021)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Apropos Kahlschlag, wir müssen dann auch bald mal Windows 11 testen.


Wurde übrigens von mehreren getestet. CX läuft soweit rund auf Windows 11.


Taxxor schrieb:


> Was die Windows Neuinstallation für dich wahrscheinlich getan hat, ist den Ordner AppData/Roaming/CapFrameX zu löschen, dort sind nämlich die jsons vom Tracker gespeichert, die zu löschen behebt das Problem auch und CX erscheint beim nächsten Start in Standard Fenstergröße und Position.
> Wir hatten dir ja leider nur AppData/Local/CapFrameX vorgeschlagen, der in neueren Versionen gar nicht mehr verwendet wird. Wir wussten bisher gar nicht, wo der Tracker seine Daten speichert^^


Noch als Ergänzung zu Taxxors Ausführungen. Die Erkenntnis fiel nicht vom Himmel. Wir mussten uns da erstmal rantasten und die Doku studieren, wo diese Jot Lib die Tracker-Daten überhaupt hinterlegt. Am Ende ist es auch nur eine Theorie, dass es der Grund ist, auch wenn es sehr wahrscheinlich so ist.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (7. Juli 2021)

Was die Frage angeht: Sowohl, als auch. Es gibt Wochen, da arbeite ich täglich mit CX, und Wochen, wo ich es nicht tue und dann aus dem Autostart nehme. Was ich zu der Zeit aktiv hatte ... gute Frage.


----------



## gaussmath (11. Juli 2021)

@Taxxor war sehr sehr fleißig in den letzten Tagen, so dass wir in kurzer Zeit genügend "Material" für eine neue Version zusammen hatten.

Download v1.6.4 und das sind sind die Neuerungen.

Performanceoptimierung der Frametime-/FPS-Graphen
Application Latency nun auch auf dem Overlay verfügbar
Messdauer pro Prozess mit Speicherung der entsprechenden Messdauer
Spalten der Recordliste können ausgeblendet werden, CX merkt sich die Reihenfolge der Spalten jetzt, wenn diese verschoben werden


----------



## PCGH_Raff (11. Juli 2021)

Prima - nehme ich gleich für den Test der 6900 XT LC. Danke!   

MfG
Raff


----------



## Taxxor (12. Juli 2021)

Und es geht direkt weiter ^^

Erstes neues Feature für die irgendwann kommende v1.6.5:
Man kann jetzt bei aggregierten Benches die einzelnen Aggregate auf der Analysis visuell trennen lassen.

Besonders nützlich, wenn man die Aggregation nicht nur dazu benutzt, um die Genauigkeit zu erhöhen indem man die gleiche Szene mehrmals durchläuft, sondern um wirklich verschiedene Szenen aus einem Spiel zusammenzuführen, wie z.B. beim integrierten Benchmark von Tomb Raider oder hier beim neuen Final Fantasy XIV Benchmark. Zwischen Szene 2 und 3 ist es z.B. anhand der FPS gar nicht so offensichtlich, wo hier eine neue Szene begonnen hat, wohingegen man innerhalb von Szene 1 denken könnte, dass hier zwei Szenen drin sind^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und ich kann nur immer wieder erwähnen, dass diese Art der Verwendung der Aggregation nicht nur dazu gut ist, um integrierte Benchmarks mit mehreren Szenen und Ladesequenzen auszuwerten, sondern ich das auch gerne mal für die Benches mit Custom Szenen sehen würde.
Warum sich z.B. immer unbedingt zwischen einer sehr fordernden Szene und einer eher alltäglichen Szene entscheiden müssen? Beide haben ihre Pros und Cons, wenn es um die Frage geht, was man dem Leser am besten präsentiert.

Einfach beide testen und aggregieren, dann hat man im Average den Mittelwert aus den beiden Szenen und damit eine realistische Größe dessen, was man idR so im Spiel erwarten kann(wenn die alltägliche Szene den Großteil des Spiels ausmacht, kann man sie auch einfach doppelt in der Aggregation verwenden, damit sie beim Average mehr Gewicht hat).
Die Perzentile hingegen werden komplett von der fordernden Szene abhängig sein, somit hat man neben dem realistisch zu erwartenden Average mit den Perzentilen auch den quasi Worst Case mit drin, wie man im Bild gut sehen kann.

Das ist am Ende sehr viel informativer als das Benchen einer einzelnen sehr fordernden Szene und dann, wie z.B. oft bei CB gesehen, dazu zu schreiben "Die FPS sind im Spiel idR deutlich höher als in dieser Szene".
Wo ich mit jedes Mal denke, danke für diese Info, wie hoch sind sie denn nun idR?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. Juli 2021)

Moin!

Ist es eigentlich Absicht, dass die Settings des Logger-Fensters nicht gespeichert werden? Ich habe das abgeschaltet, aber beim nächsten Start läuft der "Chat" wieder. Ja, ich aktiviere immer nur die nötigsten Dinge auf dem Benchsystem. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## Taxxor (13. Juli 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich Absicht, dass die Settings des Logger-Fensters nicht gespeichert werden? Ich habe das abgeschaltet, aber beim nächsten Start läuft der "Chat" wieder. Ja, ich aktiviere immer nur die nötigsten Dinge auf dem Benchsystem.


Ja, das ist Absicht, der Log sollte allgemein präsenter sein und in jedem Fall anzeigen was so passiert ist.
Deaktivieren bringt dir für die Performance übrigens nicht wirklich was, weil das nur die Anzeige ist, geschrieben werden die logs so oder so, wie vorher auch.


----------



## gaussmath (19. Juli 2021)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Hier ist ein kleines Projekt, das die Glide Events abfängt und umlenkt (FPS werden in eine Datei geschrieben). Quelle Code gibt's auch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich könnte demnächst mit dem Projekt beginnen. Würdest du mir deine Voodoo Karte zuschicken @PCGH_Raff, weil so als reine Trockenübung wird das schwierig.

Dann müsste ich noch wissen, unter welchem OS das maximal läuft, weil Win 98 ist Pain. Und ich bräuchte noch ein Board mit AGP Interface oder?

Edit: Läuft wohl unter XP...


----------



## gaussmath (18. August 2021)

@PCGH_Raff

Ich habe Montag endlich die Hotspot (GPU und VRAM) Sensoren für Ampere Karten implementiert. Falls du Lust zu testen hast. Feedback für die kleineren Modelle wäre sehr willkommen von meiner Seite. Hab nur die RTX 3090 hier zur Zeit.

Download: Build #31 https://archive.capframex.com/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taxxor (24. August 2021)

Die neue Version 1.6.5 ist draußen








						CapFrameX - New version 1.6.5 - News
					

New analysis features and bug fixes




					www.capframex.com
				






Spoiler: Changelog



## New features
* "Show aggregation" toggle on Analysis page to show graph separators for the single runs of an aggregated record
* "Frametime variance" (difference between consecutive frametime values) added to Analysis and Comparison page 
* New Hotspot sensors for Nvidia GPUs
* "Inverse cut" option added to range slider to remove the selected range and save the remaining data

## Enhancements
* Cutting a record with range slider now adds "(Cut) " at the start of the comment to better find the new file in the record list
* added a decimal point to the app latency overlay entry
* added app latency and some standard sensor values to the Report page and adjusted the copy function to only copy active values

## Bug fixes
* Range slider cutting didn't work for records without sensor data
* Range slider cuttingt didn't always work correctly when cutting aggregated records
* GPU accelleration could lead to slow loading of larger graphs together with very high RAM usage since version 1.6.4. Because it doesn't have any real benefits, the option was cut.
* Possible fix for app crash when saving the app settings


----------



## PCGH_Raff (25. August 2021)

Moin!

Psychonauts 2: CapFrameX will ums Verrecken den Prozess nicht erkennen. Kein Wunder, es handelt sich um die Microsoft-Store-Version. Da ich noch nicht bei GOG zugeschlagen habe, musste ich fremdgehen - OCAT v1.6.1 erkennt das Spiel und erlaubt Messungen. Könnt ihr das fixx0rn? 

MfG
Raff


----------



## gaussmath (26. August 2021)

@PCGH_Raff Psychonauts2-WinGDK-Shipping ist auf der Ignoreliste. Einfach dort entfernen, dann geht's wieder.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (26. August 2021)

Crap, danach habe ich natürlich nicht gesucht. Warum steht das da drauf? Mir ist das Spiel mit aktiven Overlays ziemlich oft abgeschmiert - ist da 'ne Inkompatibilität bekannt?

MfG
Raff


----------



## gaussmath (26. August 2021)

Ist irgendjemandem so durchgeflutscht. Wir müssen häufiger die Blacklist prüfen.



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Mir ist das Spiel mit aktiven Overlays ziemlich oft abgeschmiert - ist da 'ne Inkompatibilität bekannt?


Microsofts UWP Apps zicken gerne mal mit Overlays. Hast du den neusten RTSS drauf?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. August 2021)

Jo, immer, ich schaue da alle paar Tage.  Das Abcrappen betrifft aber auch OCAT - ich habe dann rein akustisch gemessen, damit läuft's sauber. Techniktest geht morgen früh live.

MfG
Raff


----------



## gaussmath (27. August 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> ich habe dann rein akustisch gemessen, damit läuft's sauber.


War ja anfänglich der Standard als wir noch nicht voll veroverlayt waren...


----------



## Taxxor (27. August 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Warum steht das da drauf?


Alles was neu von irgendeinem User geblacklistet oder benannt wird, kommt ja erst mal auf unseren Server als Draft, damit wir das prüfen können, bevor es in die Live Liste geht, die die leute sich ziehen.

Psychonauts 2 wurde da vor einer Weile auch hochgeladen mit enstprechend angepasstem Namen, aber gleichzeitig auch mit dem Blacklist Flag, was übersehen wurde und dann so auf aktiv geschaltet wurde.
Damit haben dann alle Leute, die die Auto-Update Funktion nutzen oder die neuste Version installiert haben und das Game bis dahin noch nicht selbst hinzugefügt hatten, den Prozess als blacklisted in ihre Liste bekommen.

Und da das Update nur Dinge einfügt, die noch nicht in der eigenen Liste sind, können wir das auch nachträglich nicht mehr ändern, dass muss nun leider jeder Nutzer selbst bei sich wieder von der Ignore Liste holen.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (14. September 2021)

Ziemlich ruhig hier geworden. Ich habe mal wieder spezielle Bedürfnisse 

Nutzt man mehr Kerne als man jemals zum zocken brauche würde, überschreitet man in CX offenbar die maximale Länge an Schriftzeichen für das Overlay, zudem werden mir seltsame Sachen angezeigt. Die Messungen laufen wunderbar, aber es wäre auch schön zu sehen, was die übrigen Kerne so treiben 

Zudem noch eine QoL-Sache: Das Hauptfenster von CX hat eine minimale Breite/Höhe, die immer wieder aktiviert wird, auch wenn ich das Fenster kleiner ziehe. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass das Fenster von CX die minimale Breite/Höhe speichert und nicht ständig wieder größer wird? Das wäre super.


----------



## Taxxor (14. September 2021)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Nutzt man mehr Kerne als man jemals zum zocken brauche würde, überschreitet man in CX offenbar die maximale Länge an Schriftzeichen für das Overlay


Das liegt eher an RTSS und nicht an CX, der RTSS hat ein Limit, wie viel Input man ihm geben kann (betrifft glaube ich nur 3rd Party Clients wie uns und nicht den Afterburner) und wir haben die Formatierung der Overlay Einträge schon sehr stark komprimiert, sodass noch mehr angezeigt werden kann.

Bei 64 Threads müsste man sich dann wohl auf zwei Spalten beschränken und könnte in dem Fall nur die Auslastungen anzeigen.




PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Zudem noch eine QoL-Sache: Das Hauptfenster von CX hat eine minimale Breite/Höhe, die immer wieder aktiviert wird, auch wenn ich das Fenster kleiner ziehe. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass das Fenster von CX die minimale Breite/Höhe speichert und nicht ständig wieder größer wird? Das wäre super.


Das verstehe ich nicht wirklich.
Die Standard Breite/Höhe beträgt 1400x780, die minimale Breite/Höhe beträgt  1400x680 und kleiner kann man das Fenster auch nicht ziehen.

Wenn CX ganz normal geschlossen wird, wird die Breite und Höhe gespeichert, wenn man also beim Schließen diese 1400x680 hatte, hat man die auch beim nächsten Start.

Wenn ich mal simuliere, dass beim speichern oder auslesen was nicht klappt, also die json in der gespeichert wird, lösche oder unmögliche Werte eintrage, dann öffnet sich CX danach in 1400x780.

Die Standardhöhe könnte man natürlich auch auf 680 setzen, allerdings sollte das Speichern normalerweise funkionieren.
Dein damaliges Problem, dass das Fenster gar nicht mehr da war, lies sich ja auch recht sicher auf einen Fehler in dem Bereich zurückverfolgen, nur reproduzieren konnte das niemand, ohne absichtlich in den Dateien rumzuschreiben.


Hast du das denn auch umgekehrt, also wenn du das Fenster z.B. auf 1600x1000 ziehst und schließt, es danach wieder 1400x780 ist?

Auch wäre der Inhalt der Json nach dem Schließen von CX interessant und ob das Änderungsdatum mit dem Zeitpunkt des Schließens übereinstimmt.(AppData/Roaming/CapFrameX/[CapFrameX.Shell]ShellWindow.json).

So sollte das aussehen, wenn man es in Minimalgröße geschlossen hat.
Die ersten beiden Einträge beschreiben die Fenstergröße und die beiden darunter den letzten Abstand der oberen Linken Ecke des Fensters vom linken und oberen Rand des Desktops. Diese Zahlen sollten natürlich auch innerhalb der genutzten Auflösung liegen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (15. September 2021)

Taxxor schrieb:


> und wir haben die Formatierung der Overlay Einträge schon sehr stark komprimiert, sodass noch mehr angezeigt werden kann.


Da wäre noch Luft nach oben. Wir haben glaube ich nur die Formate genutzt für die Komprimierung. Da ginge noch mehr.


----------



## gaussmath (24. September 2021)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Ziemlich ruhig hier geworden. Ich habe mal wieder spezielle Bedürfnisse


Schau mal bitte, ob das für dich reicht. Hab jetzt bezogen auf das Beispiel im Folgenden 11% Komprimierung rausgeholt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du in deiner Config oben den Status und die Wattangaben weglässt, dürfte das reichen. Kannst das aber erstmal so probieren. *Du musst noch kurz was ändern am Format (irgendeine Größe ändern, dann wieder zurück), damit das Formatupdate mit verbesserter Komprimierung getriggert wird. *

Download Beta (Build #17): https://archive.capframex.com/

@PCGH_Phil @PCGH_Raff


----------



## Nathenhale (27. September 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,
Ist euch etwas bekannt das Call Of Duty (alle Ableger seit dem Großen Engine upgrade) abstürzt sobald CapFramX (oder MSI Afterburner ) bzw. eher der RTSS aktiv ist?
Ich kann an meinem Rechner kein Call of Duty Spielen wenn eines der Tools aktiv ist . Ich bekomme immer einen Direct X Error.
INFO: Ich kann das ganze sehr gut Reproduzieren.

Treiber sind Aktuell und wurden auch schonmal mit DDU deinstalliert .
Windows Aktuell das Game wurde auch schon Neu installiert.
CapFramX benutze ich die Version 1.6.5 das ganze passiert auch mit deaktiviertem Overlay
RTSS ist auf aktuellem Stand.
MSI Afterburner und CapFramX laufen nie zur selben Zeit.
RTSS ist die Option Raster 3D ausgewählt und Frambuffer , da ich sonst in R6 Siege kein overlay unter Vulkan bekommen habe.

Falls das hier nicht ins Thema gehört bitte verschieben.
System siehe Signatur


----------



## gaussmath (27. September 2021)

Danke für den Report. So wie das scheint, liegt das eher am RTSS. Hast du das schon bei Guru3D reported?


----------



## Nathenhale (27. September 2021)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Hast du das schon bei Guru3D reported?


Nein noch nicht dann werde ich das mal machen.


----------



## Nathenhale (27. September 2021)

So eben gemacht. Und scheint wohl ein Problem zu sein mit dem bescheidenen Engine code von COD ( war zu erwarten).
Tipps waren alle Settings auf default, minimal Detection Level und die Stealth Option sollte off sein.
Ebenfalls sollte keine andere Overlay Anwendung ausgeführt werden außer RTSS.


----------



## gaussmath (27. September 2021)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Ebenfalls sollte keine andere Overlay Anwendung ausgeführt werden außer RTSS.


Kannst ja mal mit CX zusammen probieren. Wenn man nur den RTSS nutzt, sind die Infos auf die FPS beschränkt. Mehr kann der RTSS nicht.


----------



## KaterTom (8. Januar 2022)

Mir ist gerade ein kleiner Bug in der Beta 1.6.7#29 aufgefallen. Auf der Record Seite ist die Sortierung für Record Time (s) falsch herum.


----------



## gaussmath (8. Januar 2022)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Mir ist gerade ein kleiner Bug in der Beta 1.6.7#29 aufgefallen. Auf der Record Seite ist die Sortierung für Record Time (s) falsch herum.


Build #30 ist gleich fertig...


----------



## KaterTom (8. Januar 2022)

Jetzt passt's. Sehr gut gefällt mir die größere Schrift und dass im Vollbild unten rechts jetzt Stuttering, FPS thresholds und Sensor data nebeneinander angezeigt werden. Gerade diesen Abschnitt nutze ich oft und nun brauche ich nicht mehr zwischen den Tabs switchen, sondern bekomme alles direkt angezeigt.  Auch auf meinem 21:9 Bildschirm wird der Platz komplett genutzt und bleibt keine Lücke.


----------



## gaussmath (8. Januar 2022)

KaterTom schrieb:


> FPS thresholds und Sensor data nebeneinander angezeigt werden. Gerade diesen Abschnitt nutze ich oft und nun brauche ich nicht mehr zwischen den Tabs switchen, sondern bekomme alles direkt angezeigt. Auch auf meinem 21:9 Bildschirm wird der Platz komplett genutzt und bleibt keine Lücke.


Das hat @Taxxor tatsächlich sehr schick umgesetzt.


----------



## HisN (9. Januar 2022)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal mit CX zusammen probieren. Wenn man nur den RTSS nutzt, sind die Infos auf die FPS beschränkt. Mehr kann der RTSS nicht.


Hakst Du "show own statistics" an, kann er auch einen Frametime-Graph, und wenn man das Overlay-Plugin aktiviert, dann kann er irgend einen html-Kram, der relativ mächtig ist. Unwinder möchte scheinbar das ganze Overlay vom Afterburner weg zum RTSS schieben.


----------



## gaussmath (9. Januar 2022)

HisN schrieb:


> Hakst Du "show own statistics" an, kann er auch einen Frametime-Graph, und wenn man das Overlay-Plugin aktiviert, dann kann er irgend einen html-Kram, der relativ mächtig ist. Unwinder möchte scheinbar das ganze Overlay vom Afterburner weg zum RTSS schieben.


Der RTSS kann halt alles, was mit Frametimes zu tun hat, weil er sich in die Prozesse/Games hooked, um genau diese Daten abzugreifen. Außerdem rendert der RTSS das Overlay. Vom Afterburner, von HWiNFO oder CapFrameX kommen alle (anderen) Daten (außer eben Frametimes). Ausnahme ist hier CapFrameX. Unsere Realtime-Metriken (Average, P1, P0.2) basieren auf PresentMon.

Ob jetzt Sensordaten in den RTSS wandern, weiß ich nicht, habe ich nicht weiter verfolgt, aber ich würde es bezweifeln. RTSS = Frametime Hook-Mechanismus + Renderinstanz (kürzlich erweitert mit HTML Gedöns).

Übrigens, falls es jemanden interessiert, ich habe eine "versteckte" Funktion in CapFrameX integriert, um Frametimes vom RTSS abzufragen über einen beliebigen Zeitraum und in die CX-Datei zu schreiben. Hier mal der Vergleich PresentMon (links) vs. RTSS (rechts).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KaterTom (9. Januar 2022)

Der RTSS kann via Overlay Editor und Internal HAL mittlerweile alles auslesen und auch selbst darstellen.
Allerdings muss man sich das alles selbst zurecht basteln.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (9. Januar 2022)

Der neue Overlay Editor ist wirklich sexy. Ja, keine Ahnung, warum der Sensordaten in den RTSS wandern. Hat den Vorteil, dass die Daten nicht über SharedMemory ausgetauscht werden müssen. 

Ist das ganze dann jetzt auch Open Source?


----------



## KaterTom (9. Januar 2022)

Keine Ahnung, was *genau* du damit meinst. Diese Frage kann wohl nur der Unwinder beantworten. Aber du kannst natürlich Overlays basteln und für alle zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## gaussmath (9. Januar 2022)

Ich muss mir den Code mal anschauen bei Gelegenheit. Mir ging's eher um die Hardware Monitoring Lib.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (15. Januar 2022)

gaussmath = guest
Gibt es dafür eine Erklärung?


----------



## McZonk (16. Januar 2022)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> gaussmath = guest
> Gibt es dafür eine Erklärung?


@Taxxor Kannst du dazu evtl. etwas sagen?


----------



## Nathenhale (17. Januar 2022)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> gaussmath = guest
> Gibt es dafür eine Erklärung?


Meinter er nicht auf Twitter das er erstmal eine Programmiere Pause macht ? 
Vlt deswegen


----------



## DaHell63 (17. Januar 2022)

Warum zieht er sich dann nur aus dem PCGH Forum zurück, während er vor nicht mal 15 Min. im CB Forum gepostet hat?


----------



## Nathenhale (17. Januar 2022)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Warum zieht er sich dann nur aus dem PCGH Forum zurück, während er vor nicht mal 15 Min. im CB Forum gepostet hat?


Weil die Community hier im forum, fast so schlimm ist wie die in League of Legends.
(Jedenfalls Teilweise ). Also wäre mal meine Vermutung.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (17. Januar 2022)

Keiner ist hier gezwungen, am übrigen Geschehen teilzunehmen, aber in diesem Thread geht es ja vor allem auch um den Support für CapFrameX und der Weitergabe von Bugs und Feedback. Aber ohne ein Wort zu verschwinden?


----------



## DaHell63 (17. Januar 2022)

@Taxxor wird da sicherlich weiterhin mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen.
Trotzdem irgendwie mysteriös...so sang und klanglos....sein Baby unkommentiert alleine lassen


----------



## Taxxor (17. Januar 2022)

Ich kann soviel sagen, dass ab der nächsten CX Version erstmal keine Feature Requests mehr bearbeitet werden, Updates beschränken sich ab dann nur noch auf Bugfixes und PresentMon+SensorData Updates, wenn welche anstehen. Soviel ist ja auch von Twitter bekannt.

Bei CB läuft noch ne Verzögerung, bis der Account gelöscht wird, daher dauert es da noch etwas, geht also nicht speziell gegen PCGH.
Aber für Bug Reports und Fragen bin ich ja noch hier^^


Zu den Gründen weiß ich natürlich auch ein wenig, aber wenn er dazu nicht selbst was hier geschrieben hat bevor er den Account gelöscht hat, werd ich mich da auch raushalten.
Ein wenig kann man aus dem Twitter Post ja rauslesen.


----------



## Zer0Strat (16. März 2022)

@PCGH_Dave @PCGH_Raff





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1504174046879137795

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (16. März 2022)

Danke. Dann ist ja gut, dass ich noch die 1.6.6 nutze und die neue Version nur zur Ansicht (Schrift deutlich besser lesbar als vorher). Raff bencht glaube ich mit der neuen Version, aber der fette 12900K dürfte es abkönnen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (16. März 2022)

Oha, danke für die Info! Bisher sah alles gut aus, aber das ist eben ein 12900K @ 5,2 GHz. Die neueste Beta fixt das? Woran liegt's denn?

MfG
Raff


----------



## Zer0Strat (16. März 2022)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Oha, danke für die Info! Bisher sah alles gut aus, aber das ist eben ein 12900K @ 5,2 GHz. Die neueste Beta fixt das? Woran liegt's denn?


Auf dem Alder Lake System habe ich den Bug nicht beobachten können. Coffee Lake war aber betroffen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (16. März 2022)

Was macht die Beta-Version denn anders? Dann kann ich die morgen mal als Portable anwerfen und mit der installierten 1.6.7.2 vergleichen. Die gigantische Messreihe startet spätestens am Montag. Da soll natürlich alles passen. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## Zer0Strat (17. März 2022)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Was macht die Beta-Version denn anders?


Die letzte Beta fragt nicht mehr dynamisch den Bus Speed ab. Ich habe eben dieser Abfrage mehr Laufzeit spendiert, um es genauer zu machen. Das macht nichts, wenn das beim Starten von CX einmalig abgefragt wird. Passiert das hingegen bei jedem Updatezyklus, kann das eine relativ hohe Last verursachen, die die Spieleleistung beeinträchtigen kann.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (17. März 2022)

Moin!

Alles klar. Du weißt ja, dass ich ein "Monk" bin, was Beeinträchtigungen durch Sensoren, Overlays etc. angeht.  Daher würde ich so und so zur 1.6.8 tendieren. Sehe ich mir vorher aber etwas genauer an.

Btw, mir ist aufgefallen, dass die v1.6.7+ etwas öfter den "Fokus" verliert als vorherige Versionen, also die Anwendungserkennung etwas träger reagiert (und man manuell refreshen muss). Herumspielen im RTSS bei der App Detection half gefühlt nicht. Habt ihr da was verändert, etwa um paar Nanosekunden freizuschaufeln?

Das TBP-Simulationsfeature ist dafür cool, wenn auch etwas zu optimistisch bei der 6900 XT LC. Die hat eben noch 'ne Pumpe, die in keine Rechnung miteinzufließen scheint.

Beste Grüße,
Raff


----------



## Zer0Strat (17. März 2022)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Alles klar. Du weißt ja, dass ich ein "Monk" bin, was Beeinträchtigungen durch Sensoren, Overlays etc. angeht.  Daher würde ich so und so zur 1.6.8 tendieren. Sehe ich mir vorher aber etwas genauer an.


Weiß ich ja, dass du da sehr pingelig bist (was gut ist!), deswegen habe ich extra Bescheid gesagt und auch eine Beta mit Fix gebaut.



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Btw, mir ist aufgefallen, dass die v1.6.7+ etwas öfter den "Fokus" verliert als vorherige Versionen, also die Anwendungserkennung etwas träger reagiert (und man manuell refreshen muss). Herumspielen im RTSS bei der App Detection half gefühlt nicht. Habt ihr da was verändert, etwa um paar Nanosekunden freizuschaufeln?


Soweit ich weiß, haben wir die Komponenten, die dafür verantwortlich sind nicht angepasst. @Taxxor müssen wir uns mal anschauen.


PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Das TBP-Simulationsfeature ist dafür cool, wenn auch etwas zu optimistisch bei der 6900 XT LC. Die hat eben noch 'ne Pumpe, die in keine Rechnung miteinzufließen scheint.


Ja, genau da liegen die Grenzen des Simulationssensors.


----------



## Zer0Strat (17. März 2022)

@PCGH_Raff Die v1.6.8 Beta hat übrigens jetzt einen CX CPU Usage Monitoring Parameter. Das zeigt dir an, wie hoch die CPU-Auslastung der Applikation ist. Auf CPUs mit hoher IPC und Takt wie Zen 3, RKL oder ADL sollte das zwischen 0.0-0.3% hin- und herpendeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taxxor (17. März 2022)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Das TBP-Simulationsfeature ist dafür cool, wenn auch etwas zu optimistisch bei der 6900 XT LC. Die hat eben noch 'ne Pumpe, die in keine Rechnung miteinzufließen scheint.



Ein Problem besonders bei der 6900XT(auch der Referenz) ist auch schlicht, dass sie sich die TGP mit der 6800XT teilt, im Schnitt aber durchaus 3-4W mehr verbraucht. Man kann es nicht auf alles gleich gut anpassen^^
Daher ist der Sim Wert so ausgelegt, dass er ca in der Mitte der beiden liegt, bei 255W TGP also ~298W


----------



## KaterTom (23. April 2022)

Moin ihr beiden! Sogar die Entwickler von Star Citizen nutzen euer Programm, wie ich gerade in einem Video vom Knebel gesehen habe.


----------



## Zer0Strat (23. April 2022)

Danke für den Hinweis.  Ich hatte vor ein paar Tagen ein Gespräch mit Nvidia (Leute vom HQ). Ich wusste gar nicht, wie mir geschah, die waren komplett aus dem Häuschen wegen CapFrameX. Nach dem Feedback von Nvidia (das waren auch Entwickler u.a.) bin auch ich letztlich davon überzeugt, dass die Software ne große Nummer in der Szene ist. ^^

Als ich damals mit der Entwicklung mehr oder wenig spielerisch angefangen hatte, hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass CapFrameX mal "die Welt erobern" würde.


----------



## Nathenhale (28. April 2022)

Zer0Strat schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis.  Ich hatte vor ein paar Tagen ein Gespräch mit Nvidia (Leute vom HQ).


Ergibt sich daraus ein Mehrwert für uns als User ? Also wird es deswegen neue Features geben oder Verbesserungen in irgendeiner weise?
Oder wird sich das Meeting "nur" für euch Entwickler auswirken um sinne von ihr bekommt endlich mal sowas wie Dokus ?


----------



## Zer0Strat (28. April 2022)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Ergibt sich daraus ein Mehrwert für uns als User ? Also wird es deswegen neue Features geben oder Verbesserungen in irgendeiner weise?


Wird sich zeigen. Ich habe erstmal Zugang zu dem ganzen Stuff, den auch Reviewer nutzen können, wie PCAT beispielsweise. Aus Usersicht kann das vielleicht sogar zu besseren Features führen, allerdings funktioniert unser simulierter TBP Sensor für Radeon Karten ja schon recht gut.


----------



## Zer0Strat (3. Juni 2022)

@PCGH_Raff @PCGH_Dave @PCGH_Phil 

Wir haben ein Update (release/1.6.9 #20) mit der neuesten PresentMon Version 1.8.0. Intel spricht sogar von "initial support for Windows 11".





__





						CapframeX Archive
					





					archive.capframex.com


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Juni 2022)

Moin! 

Interessant - sehen wir uns ASAP an. Danke. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## Zer0Strat (3. Juni 2022)

Ich muss Intel mal fragen, was das heißt, denn Unterschiede konnte ich keine feststellen bis jetzt.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. Juni 2022)

Moin!

Nebenbei bemerkt: CX kann seit einiger Zeit bei Vega quasi keine Sensoren mehr auslesen. Afterburner kann es noch, daher liegt das Problem bei irgendwelchen Änderungen in CX. Ich kann leider nicht sagen, wann genau das anfing (CX- und/oder Treiberversion).

MfG
Raff


----------



## Zer0Strat (9. Juni 2022)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Nebenbei bemerkt: CX kann seit einiger Zeit bei Vega quasi keine Sensoren mehr auslesen. Afterburner kann es noch, daher liegt das Problem bei irgendwelchen Änderungen in CX. Ich kann leider nicht sagen, wann genau das anfing (CX- und/oder Treiberversion).


An der Stelle wäre es super, wenn von Euch Support kommen würde, denn ich habe keine Vega hier, um das ganze zu testen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. Juni 2022)

Was brauchst du denn genau - eine Karte?

MfG
Raff


----------



## Zer0Strat (9. Juni 2022)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Was brauchst du denn genau - eine Karte?


Jup, eine Karte für 1-2 Tage...


----------



## Taxxor (9. Juni 2022)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Afterburner kann es noch, daher liegt das Problem bei irgendwelchen Änderungen in CX.


Änderungen von unserer Seite gab es keine.
Was fehlt sind die Sensoren für Taktraten, Auslastungen und Lüfter. Temperaturen und Verbrauch gehen mit meiner Vega56 auch weiterhin.

Mit dem 22.5.1 habe ich alle Sensoren, nur mit dem 22.5.2 fehlen einige.

Woran das liegt? Keine Ahnung, auch der AMD eigene ADL Sample Code spuckt mit der 22.5.1 alle Werte aus und mit der 22.5.2 bricht er direkt am Anfang ab und sagt er kann keine Infos ziehen.
Ich sehe auch nicht, was mit diesem Treiber in der Hinsicht geändert worden sein soll.

Warum der Afterburner immer noch an die Werte kommt? Ebenfalls keine Ahnung.  Die haben vmtl andere Wege dort ran zu kommen, die nicht durch das Update beeinträchtigt wurden, genau wie HWInfo auch. OpenHardwareMonitor und LibreHardwaremonitor bieten mit dem Treiber ebenfalls nur noch Werte für Temperatur und Verbrauch an.
Es könnte sein, dass es daran liegt, dass der Afterburner mit 32bit arbeitet und der neue Treiber evtl irgendwas in 64bit kaputt gemacht hat.
Ich würde mal die nächste Adrenalin Version abwarten, vielleicht löst sich das Problem ja von alleine, ansonsten kann man nur hoffen, dass GPUOpen auf eine Anfrage reagiert....


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. Juni 2022)

Ah, noch besser, dass du eine Vega hast. Laut meiner Inventur haben wir noch mehr als eine V64 im Lager - die könnte ich zur Not verleihen, falls das irgendwie hilft.

Treiberversion 22.5.1 ist noch der alte Code-Branch, 22.5.2 (und May Preview) der neue 22.10.xxx. Da wurde offenbar an einigen Ecken was gedreht. Mit der Vega Frontier Edition kriegt man nun übrigens fast gar nix mehr zu sehen außer Fps und Frametimes.  Aber da blockiert auch die Firmware das Overclocking (außer mit steinalten Gaming-Treibern).

MfG
Raff


----------



## Zer0Strat (9. Juni 2022)

Hab auf Twitter GPUOpen getaggt... Mal abwarten.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1534962171959988247

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zer0Strat (10. Juni 2022)

GPUOpen haben reagiert, der Bug ist eingetragen. 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1535180159422185472

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. Juni 2022)

Nice!  

Das hat als "Legacy-Problem" vermutlich quasi null Prio, dürfte aber auch kein großes Ding sein. Bin gespannt, wie lange der Fix auf sich warten lässt.

MfG
Raff


----------



## Taxxor (11. Juni 2022)

@PCGH_Raff betrifft das eigentlich wirklich nur Vega, oder quasi alles darunter, wie z.B. eine RX590?


----------



## Zer0Strat (12. Juni 2022)

Hab mit der RX 6800 XT jetzt auch keine Sensoren  mehr. 

@Taxxor



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taxxor (12. Juni 2022)

Hm, damit hab ich keine Probleme. Die GPU Einträge in der Overlay Liste sind bei mir aber auch unten^^
Und basierend auf der Länge deines Scrollbalkens dürfte bei dir auch insgesamt genau so viel in der Liste sein wei bei mir


----------



## Zer0Strat (21. Juni 2022)

Hab mein PCAT von Nvidia heute bekommen. ^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zer0Strat (11. Juli 2022)

@PCGH_Raff Hast du Vega mal mit dem 22.6.1 gecheckt? Klappt jetzt wieder alles?


----------



## Zer0Strat (13. Juli 2022)

Erde an @PCGH_Raff


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. Juli 2022)

Moin!

Gibt's einen Anlass für die Frage, also hat AMD einen Fix gemeldet? 22.6.1 hatte ich noch nicht mit Vega am Laufen. Kann ich aber nachher oder spätestens morgen mal checken, auch wenn ich nach dem Vega-Special gerade "alles außer Vega" zu indexen hätte.

MfG
Raff


----------



## Zer0Strat (13. Juli 2022)

Ne, hab keine konkrete Info von AMD. Wäre einfach ein Check auf gut Glück. Falls du Zeit hast, wäre das super. Bitte den alten Treiber vorher wegDDUen.


----------



## Zer0Strat (22. Juli 2022)

CapFrameX v1.6.9 Beta​New features​
Update PresentMon 1.8.0
Intel Arc A-series support
Intel Raptor Lake support
Experimental Intel Sapphire Rapids support
Experimental AMD Zen 4 support
Interface capture cards
Bug fixes​
SystemProcessorPerformanceInformation returns invalid IdleTime on Windows 11 22H2 (22621)


----------



## Menjira (25. Juli 2022)

Hi, ich habe seit einem Upgrade vom Ryzen 2700x auf den 5800X3D (und entsprechendem BIOS Update) das Problem, dass mir keine Daten mehr angezeigt werden (Siehe Bild im Anhang).
Im Afterburner werden mir noch sämtliche Daten angezeigt. Habe RivaTuner 7.3.3 bereits neuinstalliert und verwende die CapFrameX 1.6.9 Beta. Muss ich irgendetwas ändern?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (25. Juli 2022)

Zer0Strat schrieb:


> Ne, hab keine konkrete Info von AMD. Wäre einfach ein Check auf gut Glück. Falls du Zeit hast, wäre das super. Bitte den alten Treiber vorher wegDDUen.


Ich glaube, da wurde was gefixt.  Jedenfalls meldet CX auf der Referenz-Vega-56 ordnungsgemäß ~150 Watt GPU-Power. Allein die Taktraten wirken ... broken. Viel zu niedrig. Das scheint aber kein CX-Problem zu sein, sondern irgendwas im Power-Management seit dem neuen Treiber-Branch (mindestens). Mir fehlt leider, mal wieder, die Zeit, um das genauer zu ergründen.

MfG
Raff


----------



## Zer0Strat (26. Juli 2022)

Menjira schrieb:


> Muss ich irgendetwas ändern?


Eigentlich nicht. Versuch mal einen Reset der Overlay Config.


----------



## KaterTom (26. Juli 2022)

@Menjira Die 7.3.3 vom RTSS ist nicht mehr die aktuellste. Installiere doch mal die 7.3.4 Beta von von hier.


----------



## Taxxor (27. Juli 2022)

Die Werte kommen ja nicht vom RTSS, dessen Version sollte komplett egal sein, solange das overlay angezeigt wird.


----------



## Menjira (28. Juli 2022)

Zer0Strat schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht. Versuch mal einen Reset der Overlay Config.


Hat leider nicht geholfen.
Mir ist jedoch aufgefallen, das im Menüpunkt "Sensor" keinerlei Sensoren angezeigt werden.
Und bei den Optionen, wenn ich vom automatischen Erkennen auf das manuelle umschalte, wird mir die CPU als "unknown" angezeigt.
Hab ich vielleicht beim BIOS Update irgendwas verbockt, dass die Sensoren nicht erkannt werden?


----------



## Zer0Strat (28. Juli 2022)

Menjira schrieb:


> Hab ich vielleicht beim BIOS Update irgendwas verbockt, dass die Sensoren nicht erkannt werden?


Nein, keine Sorge. Schick mal bitte die Log-Files unter MyDocuments/CapFrameX/Logs an contact@capframex.com.


----------



## Zer0Strat (29. Juli 2022)

Menjira schrieb:


> Hat leider nicht geholfen.


Laut dem Log hast du irgendeinen Build auf deinem System installiert. Deinstalliere diesen erstmal sauber und installiere dann die letzte offizielle Beta: https://github.com/CXWorld/CapFrameX/releases/tag/v1.6.9beta


----------



## Menjira (29. Juli 2022)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Bei der letzten Neuinstallation hatte ich nicht daran gedacht den Ordner unter MyDocuments zu löschen. Habe die SensorEntryConfiguration.json gelöscht und jetzt findet er die Sensoren. Hätte ich auch früher drauf kommen können


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. September 2022)

Moin!

Ein Feature-Wunsch: Linienstärke anpassbar machen (in allen Fenstern)

Falls das schon geht (abseits vom Draufhalten auf Daten): wo? 

MfG
Raff


----------



## Zer0Strat (9. September 2022)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ein Feature-Wunsch: Linienstärke anpassbar machen (in allen Fenstern)
> 
> Falls das schon geht (abseits vom Draufhalten auf Daten): wo?


Das geht noch nicht. Aber wo genau hast du denn Probs damit? Eigentlich ist die Linienstärke ausreichend nach unserem Ermessen. @Taxxor


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. September 2022)

Ich habe gestern etwas im "Analysis"-Reiter gefummelt und war erfreut über die vielen Optionen. Hier ist die Linie aber nur ein 1-Pixel-Schnürchen, das spätestens als Heft-Abdruck echt verloren aussieht. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## Zer0Strat (9. September 2022)

Klar, wir können das einbauen, aber nehmt ihr fürs Heft nicht eigene Excel Grafiken?


----------



## Zer0Strat (12. September 2022)

@PCGH_Raff @PCGH_Dave @PCGH_Phil

Version 1.6.9 als Release: https://www.capframex.com/download

Im Vergleich zur Beta kam nicht viel dazu. Die Linienstärke ist nun etwas dicker (wie oben gewünscht von Raff) und ein kleiner Bug bezogen auf eine ARC VRAM Metrik wurde behoben. Ist aber nicht relevant für die A380, weil die das gar nicht unterstützt.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (12. September 2022)

Danke! Das lad ich mir vor dem nächsten Benchmark-Bonanza gleich mal runter.

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## Zer0Strat (16. September 2022)

@PCGH_Dave Die v1.6.9 funktioniert soweit gut zusammen mit Zen 4. Wenn man allerdings die Sensorwerte auf dem Sensor Tab einsehen will, kommt es beim Laden der Daten zu einem Fehler. 

Hier ist ein Fix: https://github.com/CXWorld/CapFrameX/releases/tag/v1.7.0beta


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Oktober 2022)

Moin!

Kleiner Ruf aus dem Crunch: Die Dev-Builds von eurer Website erlauben seit einigen Versionen keine Aggregation von mehreren Sensordaten. Ich weiß nicht, wann das hopsgegangen ist - aber ihr vielleicht. 

€dit: Die Version 1.6.9.6, welche offiziell auf eurer Website angeboten wird, macht das noch! Das Problem kam also mit den Neuerungen der v1.7.

MfG
Raff


----------



## Taxxor (11. Oktober 2022)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wann das hopsgegangen ist - aber ihr vielleicht.


Hops gegangen in Build 23 , behoben seit Build 39


----------



## KaterTom (22. Oktober 2022)

@Taxxor Bugreport! Im Release #51 wird die GPU Memory Junction Temperatur der *3090* etwa 10°C zu niedrig ausgelesen. Habe es verglichen mit dem hwinfo-Wert. (Version 4880). Im Release 50 stimmt der Wert noch.
Im beigefügten Screenshot sind unten blau die hwinfo-Werte zu sehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KaterTom (22. Oktober 2022)

Kann jetzt leider nicht mehr auf der 3090 testen, ist ausgebaut.


----------



## Zer0Strat (23. Oktober 2022)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Bugreport! Im Release #51 wird die GPU Memory Junction Temperatur der *3090* etwa 10°C zu niedrig ausgelesen. Habe es verglichen mit dem hwinfo-Wert. (Version 4880). Im Release 50 stimmt der Wert noch.


Ich hatte die GPU Memory Junction Temperatur erstmal nur für Ada testweise verändert. Dort passt es, aber nicht mehr für Ampere. Ich muss eine Fallunterscheidung implementieren.


----------



## Zer0Strat (23. Oktober 2022)

@KaterTom Ampere wird wieder korrekt unterstützt. Aber ich muss sagen, dass die NvApi echt dürftig aufgestellt ist, was Infos über die Generation der verbauten Karte betrifft. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. Dezember 2022)

Moin @Zer0Strat & @Taxxor!

Ich frage mal vorsichtig wegen der ADL-Geschichte, die ich auf Twitter sah: Habt ihr schon eine ETA für mehr RDNA-Kompatibilität? 

Danke & beste Grüße,
Raff


----------



## Zer0Strat (7. Dezember 2022)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ich frage mal vorsichtig wegen der ADL-Geschichte, die ich auf Twitter sah: Habt ihr schon eine ETA für mehr RDNA-Kompatibilität?


Ich arbeite dran, es ist ein kompletter Blindflug. AMD hat die Anbindung/API Calls scheinbar grundsätzlich geändert. Es ist ein Breaking Change ohne jeden Support. Ärgert mich, um ehrlich zu sein.

Es wäre daher umso wichtiger, dass ihr euch mal beschwert bei AMD. Was ich zur Zeit tun kann, ich schreibe ein paar Tweets auf Twitter, das wird aber wahrscheinlich bei AMD einfach müde weggelächelt.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. Dezember 2022)

Ich setze nach der Nachtschicht eine umfangreiche Mail an AMD auf. Was genau soll ich reporten? Dass ihr als wichtige Tool-Entwickler sauer über unnötige, undokumentierte Änderungen seid? Schick mir gerne einen Text (auf Englisch) oder Link. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## Zer0Strat (7. Dezember 2022)

Irgendwie so was:

_Besides FrameView CapFrameX is a market leading frame time tool. Lead dev of CapFrameX reached out to AMD to ask for support implementing RDNA3 telemetry data via ADL (update). No reaction/support from AMD. Reached out to GPUOpen team via social media, no reaction/support.

The ADL status on GitHub is really disappointing. Last update 4 months ago. On the other hand, Intel Graphics provided the IGCL on GitHub in advance of the Arc launch. NVIDIA has a well abstracted library supporting new gens. AMD should do something similar.  

AMD, a company that so heavily pushes the open-source marketing, can't keep it's libraries up to date?_


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. Dezember 2022)

Moin!

Und, hat sich AMD nach dem geballten Feedback (nicht nur durch uns) schon gerührt? 

MfG
Raff


----------



## Zer0Strat (13. Dezember 2022)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Und, hat sich AMD nach dem geballten Feedback (nicht nur durch uns) schon gerührt?


Haha, glaubst du dran? Die werden in ein paar Wochen die ADL auf GitHub aktualisieren. Das wars dann...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. Dezember 2022)

Da noch ein paar Antworten bezüglich RDNA 3 ausstehen, fühle ich mal nach. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## Zer0Strat (14. Dezember 2022)

@PCGH_Raff @PCGH_Dave @PCGH_Phil 

AMD hat auf die Kacke gehauen und die ganze ADL von Grund auf neuentwickelt. Die Lib heißt jetzt ADLX. Karte kommt morgen, so dass ich am WE die Telemetrie reinkneten kann.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1602734724778283010

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (14. Dezember 2022)

Super. Der Mark Mantel ist aber schon länger nicht mehr bei uns


----------



## Zer0Strat (14. Dezember 2022)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Super. Der Mark Mantel ist aber schon länger nicht mehr bei uns


Meinte auch den guten Phil. ^^


----------



## PCGH_Raff (14. Dezember 2022)

Guile! Ich freue mich dann auf ein CX-Update am ... Montag? 

Beste Grüße,
Raff


----------



## Zer0Strat (16. Dezember 2022)

@PCGH_Raff Ich habe angefangen mit der Implementierung und komme gut voran. Ich hoffe, dass ich Montag ne Beta habe... ^^


----------



## PCGH_Raff (16. Dezember 2022)

Sehe ich mir gerne an, sobald verfügbar.  

MfG
Raff


----------



## Zer0Strat (18. Dezember 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zer0Strat (18. Dezember 2022)

Neuer ADLX TBP Sensor vs. Powenetics v2 Messung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (18. Dezember 2022)

Ich hatte auch schon die Frage nach der Legende auf den Lippen


----------



## Zer0Strat (18. Dezember 2022)

Legende ergänzt... ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zer0Strat (18. Dezember 2022)

@PCGH_Raff v1.7.1 Beta mit RDNA 3 support.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (19. Dezember 2022)

Zer0Strat schrieb:


> @PCGH_Raff v1.7.1 Beta mit RDNA 3 support.


Gilt eigentlich weiterhin die Regel, dass Tools nur den Front-End-Takt auslesen können, oder liefert die ADLX Möglichkeiten, beides auszugeben?

MfG
Raff


----------



## Zer0Strat (19. Dezember 2022)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Gilt eigentlich weiterhin die Regel, dass Tools nur den Front-End-Takt auslesen können, oder liefert die ADLX Möglichkeiten, beides auszugeben?


Ich habe die Header Dateien danach durchforstet und nichts gefunden. HWiNFO hat mal wieder mehr als die anderen Plebs Tools. ^^


----------



## PCGH_Raff (19. Dezember 2022)

Hmkay. Schreib dem guten Martin doch mal eine Mail, evtl. verrät er dir sein Geheimwissen.

MfG
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Mark (21. Dezember 2022)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Super. Der Mark Mantel ist aber schon länger nicht mehr bei uns


👀


----------



## Darkearth27 (27. Dezember 2022)

@Zer0Strat




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit der neusten Beta funktioniert das Overlay nicht mehr richtig was max Takt angeht, anstatt der 4450 werden nur noch 4401 angezeigt.

Ist mir bislang nicht aufgefallen (5800x3D)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Entwarnung:
Hat nix mit CX oder dem Overlay zu tun, sondern mit einem Pstate.
Nach einem Neustart wirds nun wieder richtig angezeigt.

Also alles obrige vergessen.


----------



## Zer0Strat (27. Dezember 2022)

Ich spiele seit 2 Tagen mit dem 5800X3D und benutze die Beta, sah soweit alles korrekt aus.

Allerdings soll.RDNA3 mit dem neusten Treiber nicht richtig funktionieren. @PCGH_Raff kannst du das bestätigen?


----------



## Darkearth27 (27. Dezember 2022)

Blende das overlay halt nicht mehr ein momentan, vorhin beim Schreiben im discord nur zufällig die Taste getroffen, geloggt hat er auch die 4450 immer, deswegen war ich so verdutzt.

Aber was so ein Neustart doch alles bewirken kann... passt also von meiner Seite aus.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Dezember 2022)

Zer0Strat schrieb:


> Allerdings soll.RDNA3 mit dem neusten Treiber nicht richtig funktionieren. @PCGH_Raff kannst du das bestätigen?


Ich befinde mich gerade eine Woche in einer Art "Test-Detox" und bin weitestgehend offline (geplant waren zwei, aber es gibt Gründe dagegen), daher kann ich gerade kein Feedback geben. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## Zer0Strat (Montag um 16:13)

@PCGH_Raff Bist du schon zum Testen gekommen?

Beta: https://github.com/CXWorld/CapFrameX/releases/tag/v1.7.1beta

@Darkearth27 Hast du ne RDNA 3 Karte mittlerweile?


----------



## PCGH_Dave (Montag um 17:09)

Achso, was ich noch sagen wollte: mit dem 13400F werden bei mir keine Taktraten und auch sonst nichts angezeigt (steht überall nur "0" dran). Fps-Messungen gehen aber und werden korrekt übernommen. Schickt Intel euch mal wieder keine CPUs zu? ^^


----------



## Darkearth27 (Montag um 18:21)

@Zer0Strat
Nope nur noch eine NV Karte.

Kann aber im Discord weiterhin fragen, falls es was zu klären gibt, einfach bescheid sagen.


----------



## Zer0Strat (Montag um 18:32)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Schickt Intel euch mal wieder keine CPUs zu? ^^


Ne, hab schon lange nichts mehr bekommen von Intel.


----------



## Zer0Strat (Dienstag um 08:37)

@PCGH_Dave Ganz wichtig, ich bräuchte bitte ein CPU-Z Screenshot von deinem 13400F.

Edit: Hat sich erledigt.

@PCGH_Dave Hier bitteschön, Build #20: https://archive.capframex.com/


----------



## PCGH_Dave (Dienstag um 09:24)

Danke, ich werde es die Tage mal ausprobieren


----------



## Gurdi (Mittwoch um 07:31)

Geht das Tool eigentlich mit Intel Arc?


----------



## Zer0Strat (Mittwoch um 08:56)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Geht das Tool eigentlich mit Intel Arc?


Desktop geht, aber mobile hat wohl noch Probleme, siehe hier.


----------



## Zer0Strat (Mittwoch um 15:55)

@PCGH_Raff Schon die Beta auf RDNA 3 getestet?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (Mittwoch um 15:57)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Geht das Tool eigentlich mit Intel Arc?


GPU-Power, Takt, Spannungen - was man so braucht. 



Zer0Strat schrieb:


> @PCGH_Raff Schon die Beta auf RDNA 3 getestet?


Moin! Jo, aber nur kurz für einen Mini-Nachtest. Was genau fluppt denn nicht, also was soll ich gezielt checken?

MfG
Raff


----------



## Zer0Strat (Mittwoch um 16:00)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Moin! Jo, aber nur kurz für einen Mini-Nachtest. Was genau fluppt denn nicht, also was soll ich gezielt checken?


Einfach schauen, ob die Taktraten usw. da sind (Overlay- und Sensorliste), insbesondere die neue TBP.

Immer beachten, CapFrameX hat einen Fallback Modus auf die  (alte) ADL. Es wird immer erst geschaut, ob ADLX implenentiert ist, falls nicht, wird ADL geladen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (Mittwoch um 16:02)

Ich warte quasi seit dem 2.1. auf einen neuen Treiber, der wäre meine nächste Gelegenheit für moar Tests gewesen, aber gut, dann checke ich das mal schnell mit dem alten Gammel. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## Zer0Strat (Gestern um 10:23)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ich warte quasi seit dem 2.1. auf einen neuen Treiber


Treiber ist daaaaa...









						AMD Radeon Software Adrenalin 23.1.1 (RX 7900) - VideoCardz.com
					






					videocardz.com


----------

